#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-04
<Yawner> Howdy guys, ive got a bug report here with an incomplete backtrace, should I request that they try to gain a complete one or leave it at that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74313 in beryl-core "Beryl Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74313
<gnomefreak> Yawner: try to get a complete one
<Yawner> aha ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74316 in aptitude (main) "Dependency resovation results in core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74317 in evms (main) "race with devmapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74319 in evms (main) "error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74320 in evms (main) "ocfs2 plugin fails to load" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74323 in Ubuntu "llvm cannot be uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74324 in totem (main) "Crash totem-video-thumbnailer: Not create preview, not download 100% video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74324
<PriceChild> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/llvm/+bug/74323 - is confirmed... me and him now can't remove this package.... any ideas on who to get help from?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74323 in llvm "llvm cannot be uninstalled" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74326 in banshee (universe) "unknown banshee crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74325 in gnome-utils (main) "Baobab uses incorrect units" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74327 in xorg (main) "X crashes leaving fullscreen totem [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74329 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Fake Raid Installation Fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74330 in Ubuntu "suspend after loading gnome-terminal results in no video state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74331 in boinc-app-seti (universe) "cannot get work on amd64... message host '' not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74332 in apport (main) "Attempted to add a program with add/remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74332
<lifeless> wtf is that doing on apport
<Jucato> O.o
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71422 in firefox (main) "While I was using Sun Java the browser crashed!" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71422
<Jucato> oh krap... lifeless I'm sorry... I accidentally clicked on the "Also needs fixing here" on that bug...
<lifeless> Jucato: :(
<Jucato> really really sorry... :(
* Jucato thinks he shouldn't try to do any more bug work for the day...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: just reject the apport sectoin
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I should comment why I'm rejecting it, right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: probably.  if you're sure it should be rejected
<Jucato> ah nvm... it's assigned to lifeless... really sorry lifeless.. :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71411 in vlc (universe) "Edgy's VLC crashes on startup after a dist-upgrade from Dapper" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74335 in gnomad2 (universe) "WISHLIST: add support for mtp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74336 in bittornado (main) "Crash when no .torrent file was selected on GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74337 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash.  Unknown cause." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71639 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Kernel panic when start second VM" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74339 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Total lack of support for editing of the MIME database." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74340 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox can't display non-english characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74343 in firefox (main) "AMD64 crash loading flash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74343
<crimsun> ...there's an amd64 version of flash?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74344 in Ubuntu "Unable to enter open and close double quotes with compose key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73434 in firefox (main) "nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73434
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74346 in mdadm (main) "[edgy sru] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74347 in compiz (universe) "Empty window list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74348 in compiz (universe) "Doesn't highlight in drop down list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74349 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Man page for mysql contains gibberish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74201 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "pc will not shutoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74351 in knetworkmanager (main) "VPN connections configure dialog doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74352 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  Upgrade breaks usb on awakening from hibernation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74353 in partman (main) "[feisty]  truncated string" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74353
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah you're AFK
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm going to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74354 in update-manager (main) "Fatal error during Updating from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71942 in bug-buddy (main) "Need more information in bug-buddy reports" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74355 in jack (universe) "jack core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74356 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 can't be installed in my via mainboard computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74357 in evolution (main) "Evolution freeze on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74358 in qcad (universe) "printing hatches to PostScript produces spurious lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74359 in nautilus (main) "Crash while copying big file to external USB disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74360 in Ubuntu "Several compose key combinations don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74362 in Ubuntu "usb wireless device gets stuck, requires reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74362
<alfmatos> hi
<alfmatos> have a couple of bug related questions... anyone around ?
<Adri2000> yeah, ask
<alfmatos> ok, first off, i queried enough information from a bug submitter so that it is useful for anyone, but turns out it is a KDE related issue
<alfmatos> how do i proceed ? subscribe anyone from kubuntu ?
<Adri2000> affect the bug to the right package
<alfmatos> (i am still trying to determine from questions to the bug submitter if this is a bug, or a feature request)
<Adri2000> bug number?
<alfmatos> 74191
<Adri2000> bug 74191
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74191 in Ubuntu "Lenovo T60 Keyboard buttons for suspend/battery/lock do not function in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74191
<Adri2000> alfmatos: you can affect the bug to the right kde package (but I don't know which one exactly) and the kubuntu people will be notified
<alfmatos> Adri2000: yah, that's my problem too, i'll try to track down the KDE power thingy, and affect to that
<alfmatos> Adri2000: another question, i found a bug that isn't "fixable" so to speak
<alfmatos> bug 39614
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39614 in Ubuntu "Mouse Pointer in kind of underlined." [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39614
<alfmatos> that bug happens when fglrx driver fails to load hardware accelaration
<alfmatos> i'm guessing the approriate action is to affect it to fglrx packages ?
<Adri2000> yeah, but a bug in a closed source driver won't be easy to fix :)
<alfmatos> yah i know, how does this get marked, any ideas ?
<crimsun> you can either Confirm it or Reject it
<crimsun> if the former, say it's not fixable by Ubuntu unless it's fixed in a newer upstream version imported by Ubuntu
<crimsun> if the latter, say the same thing
<alfmatos> ok thanks :)
<alfmatos> marked it confirmed, and added the suggested text. Going to try to take it up with the unnofficial ATI bugzilal
<crimsun> great, thank you.
<alfmatos> crimsun: me agaim, i commited the bug upstream to the ati bugzilla, any further action required on launchpad ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74365 in apt (main) "CZ backport repository doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74366 in Baltix "Missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74367 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree cannot be upgraded with apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74367
<crimsun> alfmatos: if it's possible to link the ubuntu bug to the upstream ati one, that would be great.
<alfmatos> crimsun, ok, will do that, the reverse is already true
<alfmatos> crimsun, any status change on the bug ? or does it stay open ?
<alfmatos> (sorry for all the questions, but i'm a newbie bug hunter)
<crimsun> alfmatos: you can leave it open so others can be marked duplicates
<alfmatos> ok, already marked one myself :P (i was happy, i  found a duplicate)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74368 in gproftpd (universe) "kubuntu package miss placing gproftpd.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74368
<davmor2> How would you address bug 74365 it appears backports is missing but dapper backports is listed in in http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.dapper-backports.extra.main but that is the same setup as the gb server where backports works?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74365 in apt "CZ backport repository doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74365
<crimsun> first, it's not an apt bug. second, the archive admin for cz.archive.ubuntu.com needs to be contacted.
<crimsun> perhaps disk full?
<davmor2> crimsun is there somewhere I can find a contact name for the server?
<crimsun> davmor2: wherever the contact for the archive team is.
<crimsun> davmor2: you can also suggest that the reporter use http://ubuntu.supp.name/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> http://ubuntu.supp.name/ubuntu/
<crimsun> (I was using flashplugin-nonfree to check for backport availability)
<davmor2> Many thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74369 in firefox (main) "Firefox craches in gnome after giving security warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74370 in galeon (universe) "Galeon crashs on some java-script pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74371 in firefox (main) "Crash when starting to download a file with a vnc applet running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74371
<crimsun> bug 74368
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74368 in gproftpd "gproftpd unable to locate gproftpd.png" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74372 in Ubuntu "system freezes when inserting a CD rom (IDE) with i686 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74373 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager: cpufreq governors change after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69111 in kde-guidance (main) "Display Module Not loading" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74374 in input-utils (universe) "input-kbd crashes when used on an IR remote control device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74374
<gnomefreak> mvo: do you handle dist-upgrades from cd or is that the cd guys?
<mvo> gnomefreak: depends on the problem, but I wrote the bit that can do the cdrom upgrades
<Hobbsee> right, so blame mvo! :P
* Hobbsee hugs mvo 
<gnomefreak> mvo: dist-upgrade using cd rom doesnt install xorg and a few other things that are needed to install hte desktop packages
<gnomefreak> lol Hobbsee
* gnomefreak dont blame anyone ;)
* mvo runs from Hobbsee
<mvo> gnomefreak: urg. is this for cdrom->cdrom upgrades only? without any network at all?
<gnomefreak> your safe she hasnt pulled out her stick of doom yet
* Hobbsee gets out her lassoo, and pulls mvo back
<gnomefreak> mvo: yes
* Hobbsee pets her doomstick
<mvo> gnomefreak: that is going to be very hard to fix because xserver-xorg has missing dependencies on the CD :(
<mvo> gnomefreak: what bugnumber is it?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: can you look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/69583 sometime please?  it's gotten the archive approval now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69583 in kopete "SRU: kopete can't connect to ICQ. " [Low,Fix committed] 
<gnomefreak> let me get it
<gnomefreak> bug 74266
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74266 in kubuntu-meta "ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop will not install" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74266
<gnomefreak> mvo ^^
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> i didnt want to confirm this yet
<gnomefreak> i can though
<mvo> I subscribed to it now
<gnomefreak> i gave him the workaround i use
<gnomefreak> i will tell him to start posting to bug instead of to my email :(
<mvo> please do! thanks a lot for you help with this
<gnomefreak> mvo: no problem :)
<gnomefreak> btw i think i screwed up in LP :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74375 in keymapper (main) "us misdetected as jp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74375
<gnomefreak> i subscribed to a bzr smart package i think or bzr tree. i was looking for the accepted smart package since we havent seen it in repos yet and wondered if it was acceptd or not
* mvo looks
<gnomefreak> i tried to pull me off of it but it didnt let me
<mvo> gnomefreak: I filed a sync request for smart, I don't know what happend to it
<mvo> gnomefreak: what url? maybe I can unsubscribe you
<gnomefreak> ill look see if i can find it in history
<gnomefreak> :( i cant find it. i will kepe looking
<mvo> gnomefreak: ok, no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74376 in Ubuntu "Please sync picard (new package) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74377 in glob2 (universe) "Please sync glob2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74378 in gnome-backgrounds (universe) "[merge]  gnome-backgrounds 2.16.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74380 in cdpr (universe) "Please sync cdpr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74381 in scummvm (universe) "Please sync scummvm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74382 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "warning: many lost ticks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74383 in openoffice.org (main) "PDF Export: ToC dots broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73992 in update-manager (main) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu3_i386.deb'" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74385 in Ubuntu "edgy problem with Ethernet on thinkpad z61p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74385
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74386 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar fails to show Google option under "Web Search"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74387 in dictclient (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74388 in dictdlib (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74389 in eunuchs (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74390 in rhythmbox (main) "Lack of totem-rhythmbox coherence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74391 in gcc-3.4 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74392 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 6.10 alternate install hangs at installed language-pack-en-base with wireless network on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73458 in gwget2 (universe) "Gnome-panel bug Report" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69547 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper-source does not compile with m-a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73463 in update-manager (main) "update-manager refuses to upgrade from apt-proxy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73524 in firefox (main) "APTONCD - Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74393 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice hangs with JRE enabled " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74394 in acpi-support (main) "power.sh should allow laptop_mode to do it's thing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74395 in ndiswrapper (main) "Fail to build fglrx module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74396 in cupsys (main) "Cannot print to HP LaserJet 4M+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74397 in libcommons-net-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72017 in contacts (universe) "Please sync contacts (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73494 in dictdlib (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74399 in xserver-xorg-video-amd (main) "gfx artifacts and low res on redcloud chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74400 in libnotify (main) "bubbles are placed in the bottom-right corner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74401 in Ubuntu "/etc/filesystem or /proc/filesystem in xubuntu 6.10 doesn't have the vfat filesystem listed!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74401
<fdoving> sfllaw: you've got mail about the kopete SRU. fyi :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74405 in gnome-backgrounds (universe) "[sync]  please sync gnome-backgrounds 2.16.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74406 in xen-source-2.6.16 (universe) "xen-headers-2.6.16 havent build directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74406
<sfllaw> fdoving: Thanks.
<sfllaw> fdoving: Hobbsee pinged me as well.
<fdoving> sfllaw: after it got into -proposed?
<fdoving> it's accepted now.
<sfllaw> fdoving: Yup.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71895 in aptitude (main) "aptitude slow in feisty because it does not (yet) uses pkgDepCache::ActionGroup(), part 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71895
<fdoving> sfllaw: testers should report success/fail as comments to the bugreport?
<sfllaw> fdoving: Yes.  Although a fail means you go back to the drawing board.
<fdoving> sfllaw: of course.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74408 in xdg-utils (universe) "1.0 has syntax errors with dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74409 in firefox (main) "View Source, hands when arrow key is held down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67191 in Ubuntu "ltsp shell doesn't work as screen 0" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74402 in compiz (universe) "Maximized windows stick out of cubes faces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74410 in htdig (universe) "Typo in htdig manpage." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74410
<CarlFK> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" installed a -386 kernel on my P4 box.  should I bug this in launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74411 in lirc (main) "having to build modules is less-than-friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74412 in mailman (main) "arch fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74412
<joumetal> dholbach Does bug 71932 has something to do with bug 73517?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71932 in Ubuntu "AT_SPI_REGISTRY not started at session startup [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71932
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73517 in yelp "yelp broken on Feisty: CRITICAL **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup." [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73517
<dholbach> joumetal: yes
<dholbach> you can mark them as duplicates
<dholbach> better close 71932 as the other has the upstream bug watch already
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74403 in gnome-print (universe) "Can't print 4 pages in one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74403
<dholbach> and it's actually an at-spi bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74413 in scummvm (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74413
<dholbach> it might be triggered by gnome-session not knowing how to start at-spi or something and was introduced by the fix for gnome bug 163132
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 163132 in registry "at-spi should expose all clients on user's DISPLAY" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163132
<joumetal> dholbach I added different upsteam bug link to 73517 (from 71932) I don't know if it's important
<dholbach> it's a bunch of bugs that will be resolved when at-spi-registryd gets properly started by gnome-session
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74414 in k3d (universe) "Please sync k3d (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74414
<joumetal> nice to know. it goes too hard for me ... but one bug marked as duplicate :)
<joumetal> hugs to dholbach and to whole BugSquad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71932 in Ubuntu "AT_SPI_REGISTRY not started at session startup [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74415 in Ubuntu "cx881 tv-card loaded as cx88_alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74416 in gnome-backgrounds (universe) "Please sync gnome-backgrounds (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74416
* dholbach hugs joumetal - good work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74417 in Ubuntu "Install DVD menu is confusing/does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74417
<chantra> lo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74404 in f-spot (main) "new upstream (0.3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74404
<dholbach> hiya chantra
<CarlFK> i think the consolodation of the 386/686 kernels messed up the nvidia-glx install - at least according to Note 2  of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CarlFK> is that really a bug, or did I miss something?
<mc44> CarlFK: in anycase the instructions are confusing, you can file a bug against documentation in launchpad
<CarlFK> well, I think it is pointless to mess with the docs untill the packages are fixed
<CarlFK> so I am trying to figure out if they are really broken like I think they are
<CarlFK> and it would be nice if I could untangle the mess I have made on my box too :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74418 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu freezes somethimes when it's a lot of network traffic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74419 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes immediately upon startup in Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74420 in quarry (universe) "Please sync quarry (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74422 in systeminstaller (universe) "error during ubonuto installing (64 bit amd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74423 in firefox (main) "Random crash in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74423
<ajmitch> sigh, bugs about new upstream versions of f-spot
<ajmitch> I've uploaded it, really
<ajmitch> and I see someone already rejected it (wrongly)
<gnomefreak> i dont think it was me i dont remember rejecting f-spot yet
<ajmitch> no, it wasn't you
<ajmitch> I'd talk to you if that were the case :)
<gnomefreak> :) good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74425 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74426 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Firewire/IEEE1394 conflict with Synaptics Touchpad and Synaptics Pointstick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74424 in firefox (main) "Crash during Java applet uploading a file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74427 in samba (main) "various access right issues with cifs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74429 in sylpheed (universe) "Address auto-completion fails on some domain names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74430 in gnome-screensaver (main) "crash when the Pictures folder saver is active, and you create a Pictures folder in your home account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74431 in kwin-style-crystal (main) "[Feisty]  Please sync kwin-style-crystal from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74432 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup failing in initrd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74434 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71893 in firefox (main) "Crash openning the file upload window in Gmail" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73493 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash sometime when I close it" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71825 in firefox (main) "crash suddenly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72039 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72039
<alfmatos> hi
<alfmatos> what is the appropriate action for a Bug which is in fact a feature request ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71583 in firefox (main) "Crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71702 in firefox (main) "Crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71423 in firefox (main) "Seamingly random crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74435 in Ubuntu "Load of about 10 without any running tasks on 8x DualCore Opteron" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74436 in moin (main) "acls ignored on page deletion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74436
<sfllaw> alfmatos: The proper thing to do is ask people to request it as a feature.
<sfllaw> alfmatos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<sfllaw> alfmatos: You may reject the bug.
<alfmatos> sfllaw, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69503 in firefox (main) "firefox segfaults" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74438 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  Recording changes in writer causes following word to become bold" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74439 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla crashed when attempting to play a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74440 in openoffice.org (main) "problem to save document with clipart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74441 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu wont boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74441
<a7p> what do you think about this one ... in my eyes it makes absolutly no sense ...
<a7p> #68274
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-05
<Phoenix7477> how would you close a bug report where it turns out its not a bug but a minor goof by the user? reject?
<mc44> Phoenix7477: change the status to rejected
<Phoenix7477> ok, thank you :)
<Phoenix7477> woohoo, first bug(not really a bug) squashed! heh
* mc44 hugs Phoenix7477 
<Phoenix7477> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74445 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74446 in firefox (main) "Firefox reports crash while doing nothing, doesn't close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74446
<Ubug2> New bug: #74448 in Ubuntu "partitions created during installation are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74448
<Ubug2> New bug: #74450 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Wireless Assistant does not connect to network properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74450
<Ubug2> New bug: #74451 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while surfing on MySpace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74451
<Admiral_Chicago> can i close that last one?
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not really an Ubuntu bug, more like Flash 9
<Ubug2> New bug: #74452 in Ubuntu "netdevice prevents WLAN from working and the pc from shutting down" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74452
<Ubug2> New bug: #71024 in Ubuntu "ulimit / pam limits don't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71024
<Ubug2> New bug: #71789 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xend has open port" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71789
<Ubug2> New bug: #71178 in firefox (main) "Bug reported on exiting firefox browser" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71178
<Ubug2> New bug: #71619 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Locked session becomes temporarily visible during user switch" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71619
<Ubug2> New bug: #74453 in mesa-utils (main) "glxinfo crash with beryl and update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74453
<Ubug2> New bug: #71675 in firefox (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71675
<Ubug2> New bug: #73110 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver or gdm sets xhost + ; no security" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73110
<Ubug2> New bug: #74454 in network-manager (main) "net-mgr doesn't remember location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74454
<Ubug2> New bug: #71674 in firefox (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71674
<Ubug2> New bug: #73632 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_mozilla-thunderbird_mozilla-thunderbird-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73632
<Ubug2> New bug: #74455 in openoffice.org (main) "Ctrl+N does not open a new document when no documents are open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74455
<Ubug2> New bug: #74457 in wine (universe) "Will not start unless via cmdline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74457
<Ubug2> New bug: #74458 in lighttpd (universe) "logrotate with lighttpd graceful shutdown and restart failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74458
<Ubug2> New bug: #74459 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "jackd crashes on Ardour launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74459
<Ubug2> New bug: #74460 in pioneers (universe) "does not delete menu entry if removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74460
<Ubug2> New bug: #74462 in nautilus (main) "crash while copying a big file(4GB+) over network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74462
<Ubug2> New bug: #74463 in Ubuntu "problems with character set encodings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74463
<Ubug2> New bug: #74464 in python-kde3 (main) "[Feisty]  kdecore module is unloadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74464
<Ubug2> New bug: #69199 in initramfs-tools (main) "Could not boot linux-generic after update (Dapper->Edgy). Missing SATA driver." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69199
<Ubug2> New bug: #74465 in emacs21 (main) "when i open emac21(x11), it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74465
<Ubug2> New bug: #74466 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Multiples of the same printer show when adding a printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74466
<crimsun> bug 74105
<Ubug2> Malone bug 74105 in apcalc "Please sync apcalc (2.12.1.5-1) from Debian sid" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74105
<Ubug2> New bug: #74468 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad audio broken mysteriously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74468
<Ubug2> New bug: #74469 in firefox (main) "Crash when I'm configuring the mediaplayer connectivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74469
<Ubug2> New bug: #74470 in yelp (main) "pls upgrade to yelp-2.16.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74470
<Ubug2> New bug: #74472 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[ALSA]  quiet sound until after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74472
<Ubug2> New bug: #74474 in Ubuntu "kernel appears to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74474
<Ubug2> New bug: #71433 in xfce4-session (main) "X session crashes when using Function key on laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71433
<Ubug2> New bug: #74475 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "not decoding URI with Unicode letters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74475
<Ubug2> New bug: #74476 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu System Settings => Display problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74476
<Ubug2> New bug: #74477 in kdebase (main) "MacOS Menubar doesn't work well with Xinerama/TwinView" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74477
<Ubug2> New bug: #74478 in adept (main) "adept cannot answer Debconf questions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74478
<Ubug2> New bug: #74479 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "[edgy regression]  random X server crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74479
<Ubug2> New bug: #74481 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Many scrollkeeper cron.monthly errors." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74481
<Ubug2> New bug: #74482 in samba (main) "samba and smbldap " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74482
<Ubug2> New bug: #74483 in ivtv (multiverse) "Include ivtv 0.9 series for feisty kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74483
<Ubug2> New bug: #74484 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace Switcher 2.16.1 no longer ToolTips workspace name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74484
<Ubug2> New bug: #74485 in Ubuntu "Sometimes after booting, the network interface isn't up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74485
<Ubug2> New bug: #74486 in boot (universe) "Wrong boot hdx,x in menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74486
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71983 in synaptic (main) "Software Sources Window Closes Upon Opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74491 in acpi-support (main) "cpufreq governor changed after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74490 in synaptic (main) "synaptic repositories list on't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74492 in Ubuntu "Please sync linuxdcpp (new package) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74493 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed - reason unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74494 in bbkeys (universe) "[feisty MoM]  please merge bbkeys from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74495 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed in WMware 1.0.1 build-29996" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74496 in casper (main) "last message with no i18n support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74497 in firefox (main) "crash!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74498 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse-daemon crashes while entering passphrase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74499 in nautilus (main) "There is no item in desktop after unlock it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74501 in gphpedit (universe) "crash on rendering syntax highlighting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74503 in Ubuntu "problems with choosing kashubian language in KDE kcontrol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74506 in kdebase (main) "In Polish language version Konqueror has no "Find file" submenu in the "Tools menu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74509 in nautilus (main) "Opening a gopher link causes Nautilus to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71884 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74512 in chinput (universe) "Please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74513 in subversion (main) "Subversion package in Ubuntu does not create a subversion user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74514 in germinate (main) "doesn't handle versioned dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74515 in firefox (main) "problems with gmail scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73515 in acpi-support (main) "system cannot resume after suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74516 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not respect subpixel smoothing preference" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74516
<gnomefreak> seb128: do you have a second?
<seb128> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> seb128: on the bug for gksudo nautilus or sudo gdmsetup you stated a workaround. that dbus-launch is the work around do i launch that and than try to launch gdmsetup?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74517 in dirmngr (universe) "sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74517
<seb128> gnomefreak: no, "sudo dbus-launch gdmsetup"
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<seb128> the manpage is your friend in such case BTW ;)
<seb128> man dbus-launch
<gnomefreak> reading it ty :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74518 in kdebase (main) "KDE clipboard (klipper) incompatible with lesstif" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74519 in tsclient (main) "[regression]  Striped display vs XPsp2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74520 in gnokii (universe) "sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74520
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71897 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74522 in Ubuntu "boot stall after displaying "IBM Trackpoint..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74522
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74524 in evince (main) "evince has troubles viewing pages with previews in 'continuous' mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74521 in Ubuntu "Intermittent denial of write permission" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74525 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Panic connecting ISDN USB Modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74526 in initrd-tools (universe) "Cannot find LVM device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74527 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "only two frequencies avaible for my pentiumM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74527
<dholbach> seb128: I'll link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOME from DesktopTeam/Bugs also
<dholbach> davmor2 is doing good work
<seb128> dholbach: rock on ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74528 in Ubuntu "several Macintosh-bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71618 in control-center (main) "Selecting the wrong theme prevents GNOME from working" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74529 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Program icon location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74529
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, what happened with bug 60383? why did you mark it as 'need info'?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60383 in gtk "Missing Home and Desktop items in Places panel in "Save As..." dialog" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60383
<dholbach> because the patch needs testing
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, but the bug itself is confirmed
<jonh_wendell> 'in progress' could be the right aproach
<dholbach> ok, fair enough - if you want to change it, please go ahead
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, did you try the patch?
<dholbach> no
<seb128> dholbach, jonh_wendell: Debian is already using that patch
<jonh_wendell> cool
<jonh_wendell> this means that...
<jonh_wendell> (someone completes the phrase, please)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74530 in Ubuntu "Edgy dropped out of the box support for LVM and RAID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69118 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager freezes if kwallet doesn't open immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74531 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy Eft shutdown problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74532 in meta-kde (main) "Fonts are fuzzy on fresh install of kubuntu/powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74533 in apport (main) "adding packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74533
<chantra> hi, does anyone still run dapper and can confirm this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/50406 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50406 in ntp "Two instances of ntpd are launched, only one is stopped by the init script" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<chantra> does not seem to happen on edgy
<a7p> What's the policy on "<non-Edgy-Ubuntu-version> does not run/install properly on <somekind of laptop>"?
<a7p> well, what's the policy on this kind of bugs?
<seb128> a7p: like "it works with edgy"?
<seb128> a7p: marking as fixed
<seb128> a7p: and we might open backport tasks if we think that's worth backporting
<a7p> seb128, okay, thanks.
<seb128> np
<Phoenix7477> what are you supposed to do with a bug like #74533, where the entire bug report is just the line "trying to add programs"?
<seb128> bug #74533
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74533 in apport "adding packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74533
<seb128> Phoenix7477: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses, the first item
<Phoenix7477> thanks :)
<seb128> Phoenix7477: and "Needs Info" it
<seb128> np
<gnomefreak> either give them the first thing on the responces site or reject it with the 2nd one
<gnomefreak> Phoenix7477: unless you plan on fixing it please dont assign it to yourself
<Phoenix7477> don't assign it to myself while waiting for more info?
<gnomefreak> no
<seb128> gnomefreak: well, habits divert here
<seb128> gnomefreak: sfllaw and the wiki recommend assigning yourself when you reply
<seb128> to say you are dealing with the bug
<seb128> and un-assign when you get the infos or close it
<Phoenix7477> yeah
<gnomefreak> seb128: when did this happen?
<seb128> months ago
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<seb128> since sfllaw is around
<seb128> I'm not doing that
<gnomefreak> seb128: last i heard we dont (big topic on ML)
<seb128> and I prefer subscribing to the bug
<seb128> we don't assign bugs to maintainers
<seb128> like don't assign an ubiquity bug to Colin
<gnomefreak> correct
<sfllaw> Assignment means "I'm working on this."
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<sfllaw> Subscription means "I'm interested in this."
<sfllaw> If you assign a bug to yourself, you can actually find a list of bugs you're working on.
<sfllaw> Whereas I'm subscribed to tons to bugs I can't do much about.
* a7p currently behaves the needinfo-assigment-way ... makes sense to me ...
<sfllaw> Hurray!
<gnomefreak> so when the info is gotten we take ourselves off it adn assign it to someone or just back to noone until the person decides to fix it
<sfllaw> Set it back to Nobody.
<sfllaw> There are going to be changes to Status that we decided on in Mountain View.
<sfllaw> That will make this a not dumb thing to do.
<gnomefreak> also do we bring the bug to local maintainer/creator after we get the info or just marek it as noone adn done with it?
<gnomefreak> s/marek/mark
* a7p just switches to "confirmed" & "none"
<a7p> or even better to "rejected" *g*
<Phoenix7477> yeah, thats what i do
<gnomefreak> btw there is no more wiki on adopting packages.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-06
<Phoenix7477> is the bug bot busted?
<jacobmp92> seems to be, its not in the room
<gnomefreak> yes he is
<Phoenix7477> Is there a Ubuntu 3.06?
<pschulz01_> Phoenix7477: sorry? The version is YEAR.MONTH.. and 6.06 was delayed (it was going to be 6.04).
<Phoenix7477> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> yea bot is busted i think
<Admiral_Chicago> hasn't talked in like 10 hours
<ausimage> Hey I wanted to share a very weird issue with gaim this afternoon. When I logged into #ubuntu-meeting the first couple of times the text of the traffic was in Pig Latin (completely inverted). I had to kill Gaim for it to go away...
<ausimage> and there were no weird plugins that would do this installed. JUST FYI.
<crimsun> (that uh, doesn't sound like a bug?)
<ausimage> crimsun??? I am not sure what I'd call it... it was just WEIRD.
<crimsun> that sounds much too intentional to be a bug
<ausimage> it is my machine and no one uses it.... and I was just disturbed by it... till I realized it was doing Pig Latin of sorts
<ausimage> but thankfully it has passed... I am more like HEY this happened to alert of this.
<Admiral_Chicago> man when is the bot going to returning
<crimsun> eh?
* nixternal hugs crimsun 
<Admiral_Chicago> run crimsun. run from nixternal
<nixternal> he better, because all i will do is end up putting more on his plate ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> haha,
<crimsun> that's ok, I'll just retire and go meditate.
<crimsun> so much for yuo!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> how many merges do you have left?
<crimsun> 0.
<nixternal> then i guess it is time to pick on someone else
<crimsun> I've blown away my Breezy partition and am now using MS-DOS 6.22.
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: just pick a random person
<nixternal> oh jesus, have you lost your mind?
<Admiral_Chicago> a long time ago, yes
<crimsun> can't lose a mind never had
<nixternal> very true
<Admiral_Chicago> :\
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgggh
<Seveas> NOTHING happened on the botserver
<Seveas> yet AGAIN it is set to don't send mail...
<Seveas> I'm so fed up with this lack of taking responsibility by canonical that I'm seriously considering pulling the plug on Ubugtu
<seb128> lack of responsibility on what?
<Seveas> on fixing their mailman setup
<Jucato> :(
<seb128> Seveas: what is broken?
<seb128> lists work fine for thousand of people afaik
<seb128> not sure of what your issue is exactly
<seb128> did you open a bug or is somebody aware of the problem and what needs to be done?
<Seveas> yes, people are aware
<Seveas> and unwilling to fix
<seb128> who "is people"?
<seb128> and what is the issue exactly?
<seb128> 'who is "people"?' rather
<Seveas> the bot gets set to "don't send mail" all the time
<seb128> I can try talking to them
<Seveas> people = sfllaw and the admin team
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well
<seb128> does the bot send mails?
<seb128> or that's just a normal subscriber?
<Seveas> it's just a subscriber
<seb128> weird that it gets unsubscribed
<seb128> I never got unsubscribed from an ubuntu list afaik
<Seveas> it just gets set to "don't send mail" because apparently it has trouble sending the bot mail
<Seveas> which is weird, because *noone else* has trouble sending anyone on that server mail
<seb128> ah
<seb128> mayube ""*noone else*" send that many mails?
<Seveas> true, but the server indicates nothing wrong, it just stops sending
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74576 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<dholbach> good morning
<sfllaw> Seveas: The server stops sending because of too many bounces.
<sfllaw> Seveas: It happens when your e-mail address becomes unavailable.
<sfllaw> Seveas: I spoke with Ng and the best thing to do is to get ubotu to re-enable mail when it gets back on the Internet.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74575 in control-center (main) "GTK+ themes not working correctly in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74575
<Seveas> sfllaw, but the bot didn't even fall off the internet....
<Seveas> if things go wrong on my side, ok, no blame on Ng -- but this time it just stopped sending mail.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74607 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "modprobe nvidia fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74608 in openoffice.org (main) "Particular ODT file caused openoffice.org to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74609 in python-pymetar (universe) "Please sync python-pymetar (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74567 in lsr (universe) "lsr: Please review/upload this new package." [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74568 in entity (universe) "entity: Please review/upload this merged package." [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74610 in koctave (universe) "crashes without kdebase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74610
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 15 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> that's special
<Seveas> no, that's new
<ajmitch> I know
* ajmitch just attempted to file a  bug by email again, so there should hopefully be something new
<Seveas> but apparently 15 minutes is too short, just made it 30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74591 in nautilus (main) "Uncancellable bounding box" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74591
<a7p> Seveas, you're saved *g*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74592 in debian-installer (main) "[Feisty]  Daily alternate image 20061205.2 install report" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74592
<ailean> Can I assign a bug to the person I think the most likely to be able to fix it in Launchpad?
<ajmitch> no, please don't
<ailean> ok, cheers
<ajmitch> it's considered bad practice
<ailean> that's cool - it's why i'm asking the question :)
<ajmitch> as some canonical guys will say, they don't like bugs assigned to them unless you're paying their salary/are their boss
<a7p> launchpad is oopsing a lot currently - or am I alone with this impression?
<ailean> oopsing?
<ajmitch> I haven't noticed many oopses
<ajmitch> though I only look at specific pages
<ajmitch> good, my sync request got through this time
<ailean> i haven't assigned anything to anyone by the way :) i'm asking the q first :D
<ajmitch> ailean: I know, I'm glad that you asked
<ailean> So, what if i do want to pay for something?
<ajmitch> you'd need to arrange it with someone in that case
<ajmitch> *before* assigning it :)
<a7p> there once was a (chaotic) bounty system ...
<ailean> yeah, i remember that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74611 in zodb (universe) "Please sync zodb (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74596 in Ubuntu "Duplicate files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74596
<ailean> i've landed myself a pretty decent job and can afford to give $50 p/w to this project, but I only want to donate it to things that wouldn't be done otherwise . . .
* ajmitch sticks his hand up
<ajmitch>  ;)
<ailean> lol
<ailean> great, so people are open to that then
<ailean> i'll need to think about what to spend it on, but i want to make it more useable for newbies in general
<ailean> is my primary aim
* a7p wispers: "Give it to the FSF".
<ailean> and i want more return for my money than the 10 windows licenses i could buy each year
<ailean> the FSF won't do what i tell them a7p :)
* ajmitch waits for the next sync request to make it to malone
<a7p> ailean, *g*
<Seveas> FSF...
<Seveas> better donate it to something else
<ajmitch> setting DEBEMAIL helps for these sync requests to not get silently dropped...
<ajmitch> silly SPF records
<ajmitch> or I should say - not setting it to my old address
<ailean> ok, my email address is 28earnala ta liamelgoog tod moc
<ailean> all backwards. you can send me ideas if you're interested
<ajmitch> that's so helpful
<Admiral_Chicago> ailean: what is your crucial application?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd donate it there
<ailean> Admiral_Chicago, i'd like to split it between gnome and kde i suppose
<ailean> Admiral_Chicago, they're not as easy to use as windows is yet
<ailean> Admiral_Chicago, and i would like them *to* be
<Admiral_Chicago> ailean: i think KDE is really really easy to use but that's just me
<ailean> i agree, but simple things like assigning a program to a file take it out of my girlfriend s dad
<Admiral_Chicago> personally, i'd give to amarok because i love that program...
<ailean> Admiral_Chicago, nope :)
<ailean> $50 p/w is a fair bit of cashflow for open source yeah?
<ailean> how much time is that per week would you say?
<Seveas> half a day
<Seveas> max
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd say anything that you'd be willing to spare
<Seveas> for smaller projects
<ailean> Seveas, half a day is great
<ailean> Seveas, i can't afford to hire my own personal programmer
<ailean> :D
<Seveas> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i do my support by helping out as much as i can
<ajmitch> for a hobbyist/student, it may be a bit
<Seveas> ajmitch, indeed
<ailean> and i would do that as i become more skilled too
<ajmitch> for someone like me, $50 would be nice, but not essential
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74612 in zope-cmfphotoalbum (universe) "Please sync zope-cmfphotoalbum (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74612
<ailean> maybe my money would be better used as bounties
<ailean> i.e. i don't care about hiring someone - just about the solution
<ajmitch> great, the list of my outstanding merges should be cut down nicely once these syncs go through
<ailean> aw guys, i installed ubuntu on my girlfriend's box the other day and they were raving about how easy ubuntu is to use. they reckoned easier than windows because a) I set it up for them and b) the ubuntu update process is easier than windows
<ailean> well, quite a few weeks ago actually
<ailean> but they wouldn't be able to set up windows for themselves either :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ailean: i put it on a buddy's computer and he loved it
<Admiral_Chicago> then he messed up his keyboard
<ailean> mehhhhh :|
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74613 in python-setuptools (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74552 in samba (main) "It is not possible to copy all files in /home via SMB share" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74615 in evolution (main) "Evolution will consume ~90% CPU when you switch user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74615
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74616 in Ubuntu "Broadcom BCM5780" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74616
<Admiral_Chicago> Seveas: poku
<Admiral_Chicago> poke*
<ajmitch> Admiral_Chicago: a new bug came through, I hope you're not poking Seveas because of that
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just listenin to the bot :P
* ajmitch sighs
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: sun-java* may need to be rebuilt im testing on this pc as we speak. its fails to install from what i hear (depends on iceweasle)
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: ok, why tell me? :)
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: arnt you one of the revuers?
<gnomefreak> and i found you first ;)
<ajmitch> one person, but it's not something that would go on revu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74617 in ifupdown (main) "ifup/ifdown failes to properly trigger power management of my wlan device." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74618 in python-formencode (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync python-formencode (0.6-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74619 in gcc-2.95 (universe) "dapper exceptions do not work, seems regression from hoary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74620 in adept (main) "Error message on process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74620
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Adri2000> Seveas! :p
<gnomefreak> i pinged him azbout it
<Adri2000> :)
<gnomefreak> about*
<gnomefreak> he more than likely at work but hell get it when he gets here
<palski> and Ubugtu also pings hims :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74621 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "[Feisty] sun-java5-plug fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74623 in abiword (main) "AbiWord's Help goes to Web even if abiword-help is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74624 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[services-admin]  Does not list all available services / init scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74625 in abiword (main) "AbiWord's help should be in "Office", not "Programming"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74625
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(Ubugtu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #74632 in firefox (main) "Unknown 'crash' - shutdown spontaniously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74631 in gaim (main) "GAIM repeatedly crashing, usualy just before IM is received" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71982 in netspeed (universe) "Netspeed says my interface is down, even though it's up" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74634 in xdrawchem (universe) "[feisty MoM]  please sync xdrawchem from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74634
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74635 in foomatic-db (main) "Konica Minolta native printer drivers not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74636 in metacity (main) "window focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74589 in gedit (main) "On Close: "Save Changes To ... ?" Window Exhibits Odd Behavior" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74638 in vflib2 (universe) "[feisty MoM]  please sync vflib2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74638
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74579 in gnome-utils (main) "[baobab]  "show hidden folders" checkbox always checked" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74639 in apache2 (main) "Proxy config is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71779 in spip (universe) "Two new majors versions available" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71810 in Ubuntu "A libview package would be great" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74534 in startup-notification (main) "Crash on login" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74640 in blogtk (universe) "Please sync blogtk (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71753 in xpdf (universe) "Incorrect path in man page" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71753
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<zul> maybe because there is no bugs whoopie!
<gnomefreak> its a bug i think
<jrib> no let us believe there are no bugs -_-
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74641 in unicon (universe) "[feisty MoM]  please sync unicon from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74642 in freeradius (universe) "freeradius install error via apt-get" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74642
<gnomefreak> !info freeradius
<ubotu> freeradius: a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1166 kB, installed size 4032 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74643 in firefox (main) "include glipper for better clipboard support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74643
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<xdatap> hi everybody
<chantra> lo
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<fernando> hehehe
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74645 in kerry (universe) "Kerry tries to open thunderbird e-mails in kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74645
<dholbach> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Daniel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74647 in php5 (main) "php5-gd not using bundled GD library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74647
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74648 in siege (main) "siege always core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74648
<sfllaw> Seveas: Ubugtu appears to have problems actually counting 30 minutes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74650 in ubiquity (main) "Install error in Virtual PC SP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74584 in gparted (main) "Update GParted to GParted 0.3.2" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74584
<xdatap> hi there, i'm trying to triage my first bug, anyone can help me?
<ssam> xdatap, whats the problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74652 in linux-meta (main) "com20020_cs - typo in patch prevents driver from working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74652
<crimsun> xdatap: shoot
<xdatap> i'm start right now to triage a bug. So i'm lookink the #74648
<xdatap> it appears to be a duplicate of #67553
<xdatap> so i was wondering to indicate #74648 as duplicated
<crimsun> bug 67553, 74648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67553 in siege "double free or corruption in siege" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74648 in siege "siege always core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74648
<crimsun> (sec, dist-upgrade is running and thus churns)
<xdatap> it's correct?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74653 in kdebase (main) "konqueror hangs forever when opening pdf (nondeterministic)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74654 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "Icon labels contain superfluous words in German localization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74654
<xdatap> btw, i've verify this problem on my installation too. so i have to change the problem as "confirmed" right?
<crimsun> sec, I need to log out and back in, then I'll read the bug reports
<xdatap> crimsun: ok, thanks :D
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<crimsun> haha
<xdatap> :)
<xdatap> time is relative
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74655 in gxine (main) "when I open a file .wma gxine crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74655
<crimsun> xdatap: yes, 74648 is a dupe of 67553, and you can mark it thusly, then confirm 67553
<xdatap> crimsun: done. So i replicated the bug, may be usefull add my problem too?
<crimsun> xdatap: if you wish. The fact that it's a dupe confirms the original.
<xdatap> crimsun: ok. So, now what's the next step for a good triage. Look for upstream, right?
<crimsun> xdatap: I normally check Debian BTS and then upstream's bug tracker
<xdatap> crimsun: do you think this is the same bug? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=385295
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 385295 in siege "siege segfaults" [Grave,Closed] 
<xdatap> crimsun: yes, it is. Palski discover it before me :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74656 in gconf (universe) "icon from hda1 on the desktop dont disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74656
<crimsun> although the diff he includes is only one of the two hunks
<xdatap> i have to go. Thanks crimsun. Bye everybody
<palski> hmm I didn't noticet that there were two diff in that debian report :)
<palski> so both fixes in that diff in included in feisty
<palski> seems to work ok on feisty
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
* rrittenhouse pokes Seveas
<rrittenhouse> :P
<palski> Would that be worth of SRU? Currently siege is not usable on edgy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74657 in Ubuntu "floppy0 comes out of nowhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71519 in linux-meta (main) "scheduling while atomic: swapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74658 in gnome-power-manager (main) ""Notification Area" setting in gnome-power-preferences is broken by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74659 in castle-combat (universe) "post-inst of castle-combat fails (python2.3/compileall.py)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74661 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when reading IMAP mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74662 in Ubuntu "ADSL modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74662
<rrittenhouse> ouch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74663 in Ubuntu "Herd 1 netinstall stalls on: Starting PC card services..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74664 in upstart (main) "Boot parameters not passed to init scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74664
<Laibsch> Glad to see so many ppl hanging out here.
<Laibsch> This is my first time in #ubuntu-bugs and I have some unpleasant issue.
<Laibsch> I believe the handling of bug 48517 is a disgrace to ubuntu.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48517 in sysvinit "Improper filesystem unmount order (swap on files)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48517
<Laibsch> The bug can and has caused data loss.
<Laibsch> It is easy to fix.
<Laibsch> The person "in charge" did nothing but downgrade severity.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74665 in mozilla (universe) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74665
<Seveas> meh
<Laibsch> Is there some kind of guideline, some QA for bug QA?
<Seveas> stupid bot
<Jozo-> "We absolutely, unequivocably, do not support systems using swap files instead of swap partitions."
<Jozo-> haha
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Laibsch> Jozo-: A joke, right.  And nothing after that.  Anything you suggest?
<Jozo-> Laibsch: quote from bug 48517 by  Scott James Remnant. If this is official something like official way say what Ubuntu doesn't supports....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48517 in sysvinit "Improper filesystem unmount order (swap on files)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48517
<Jozo-> s/official//
<Laibsch> Jozo-: I know this is a quote.  But there was nothing given as a backup to this claim.  I can only assume this is NO official stance.  Furthermore, as I said in the report.  If it is not supported than that is OK, but it should really be NOT supported all the way, then.
<Jozo-> Laibsch: I'm little bit disappointment what Scott said.
<Laibsch> That is a gross understatement to what my feeling is.
<Laibsch> I am pissed off.
<Laibsch> I already said I think this is a disgrace and I believe his account should be downgraded for this improper handling, but it looks like he is a significant contribute.  Which makes me wonder all the more why his dealings have been so poor on this one.
<crimsun> he's in -devel if you feel strongly.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74646 in evince-gtk (main) "USN-390-1/2 apply to evince-gtk as well" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74646
<crimsun> although honestly, it would -really- help your case to be very civil even if you are displeased.
<Laibsch> My question is if there are some kind of rules like the stuff quoted from Debian BTS on what constitutes a wishlist bug and what is really a big one.
<Laibsch> crimsun: I try to.
* Laibsch goes over to -devel
<Jozo-> Laibsch: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=328582
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 328582 in initscripts "/etc/init.d/umountfs: swapoff should be called before unmounting localfs and" [Normal,Closed] 
<Laibsch> Being civil always helps ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74666 in nautilus (main) "smb:/// show domain icon only sometimes..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74666
<Laibsch> Jozo-: Strange to find that in Debian BTS.  I had swap files on my Debian system and never encountered this.
<Laibsch> crimsun: What is his nick?
<seb128> Laibsch: better to calm down, distro team people get hundred of bugs a week there is no way we can handle that load with that number of people so we have to pick battles and what we want to fix
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74668 in siege (main) "[SRU]  Segfault (double free or corruption) in siege" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74668
<seb128> Laibsch: Scott is pretty busy and the best way to get that solved is to send a patch
<crimsun> Laibsch: keybuk. Have you ever considered buying a support contract? :)
<seb128> Laibsch: that might be a real problem for you, still we few users use swap files and we have hundred of others bugs that might apply to everybody and should be fixed first
<Laibsch> seb128: I think I am calm
<Laibsch> crimsun: Why should I?  I help out like everyone else.
<seb128> so you should accept the maintainer decision to classify it as wishlist
<seb128> fighting on the importance will lead you nowhere
<crimsun> Laibsch: it was half tongue-in-cheek, since paid support counts for something.
<seb128> if the maintain has no time for it it'll not have extra time with an high importance
<Laibsch> seb128: I am not in for a fight.  I wanted to know if there are some guidelines.  If not and this is just purely up to the maintainer and his mood of the day would shed a poor light on ubuntu.  And make it unsuitable for any serious work.  I believe this is not true.
<seb128> Laibsch: well,there is no way you can force somebody else to do what he doesn't want to do
<seb128> Laibsch: a contract might fix that
<seb128> "fix"
<Laibsch> seb128: This misses my point.
<Laibsch> I really want to know if ubuntu has guidelines.
<seb128> Ubuntu has guideline
<seb128> and Scott's point is "Ubuntu doesn't support swap files"
<Laibsch> I think this is one the strong points of debian and openembedded for example.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74670 in Ubuntu "GNOME Clock has duplicate 0x20's on single-figure dates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74670
<Laibsch> It all about being able to rely on stuff.
<seb128> if that's not supported that's a wishlist
<seb128> right
<Laibsch> seb128: Disable it if it is not supported.
<Laibsch> Current situation is half-assed.
<Laibsch> I don't mind it not being supported.
<seb128> will, discuss with Scott
<Laibsch> I do mind it not working and causing problems, BIG problems.
<seb128> I was trying to explain why 50 people can't fix 10000 bugs and have to male calls like that
<seb128> that's not bad willing
<seb128> that's just a matter of workload
<seb128> if you want to get that fixed find somebody who is wanting to make a patch
<Laibsch> crimsun: No keybuk in -devel
<seb128> either to disable the feature or to fix it
<seb128> he's not around atm then
<Laibsch> seb128: I do not want across wrongly.
<Laibsch> I am not demanding an immediate fix or ANYTHING except for following sane guidelines (Boy, do I feel german now ;-))
<Laibsch> s/want/want to come/
<seb128> well
<seb128> there is guideline on the wiki
<Laibsch> Do you have an URL?
<Laibsch> I know about the BugSquad page
<seb128> let me browse the wiki for you
<seb128> a sec
<Laibsch> seb128: re patch.  That is the weird thing.  There is a patch right in the BTS!
<Laibsch> Still no action.
<seb128> no action
<Laibsch> And no reason given why not to apply it.
<seb128> for my part I'm lagging on 600 bug mails atm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74671 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "OpenGL Issues on Geforce4 MX 440" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74671
<seb128> there is no way one people can handle that many bugs, no wonder we are not reactive on everything
<seb128> well
<seb128> try to manage 1000 bugs, you will get that's it's not possible to be responsive on everything even with good willing
<crimsun> that's the truth. alsa* has proven that so many times over.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance has the guideline about importance
<dholbach> seb128: i'm at 794!
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<crimsun> the desktop superstars!
<Laibsch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
* dholbach hugs crimsun superstar
<Laibsch> seb128: Yes, thanks.
<seb128> Laibsch: discuss with Scott when he's around I'm sure you will figure a way to solve that ;)
<Laibsch> ~seen keybuk
<seb128> he doesn't hang on that chan
<seb128> he's usually on #ubuntu-devel during working hours european time
<Laibsch> I c
<Laibsch> Thanks guys.
<seb128> np
<seb128> and don't get a wrong impression on the community from one bug
<Laibsch> I don't
<Laibsch> Don't worry.
<seb128> good :)
<Laibsch> I am a member of BugSquad
<Laibsch> I squash bugs in a number of FOSS projects
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74672 in wireless-tools (main) "ESSID gets truncated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74672
<Laibsch> I know this is hard to keep up.
<Laibsch> All I wanted to see is that there are procedures to deal with problems, whatever the nature.
<Laibsch> This instills confidence.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74673 in Ubuntu "gweather_applet resets unit preferences to explicit values on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74675 in liferea (main) "Font settings come from nowhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74675
<Laibsch> I was pointed to an interesting article yesterday.  Maybe you know about it, but I thought http://tieguy.org/talks/LCA-2005-paper-html was one very interesting read.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74676 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crash during inactivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74677 in kubuntu-meta (main) "No sound in Feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74678 in network-manager (main) "allow prioritizing of whitelisted networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74678
<Laibsch> Can Malone do hierarchical bug dependencies?  Bug A depends on bug B being fixed first?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71412 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "xubuntu gdm theme lacks an options button for the login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68836 in matchbox-panel (universe) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68989 in pan (main) "crashes after loading headers" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74558 in Ubuntu "websites don't accept my password" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74681 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller failed - possibly because a win vista bootloader is installed i guess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74681
<pascal80> sfllaw, I subscribed a while ago to ubuntu-qa.
<pascal80> sfllaw, how do I get accepted to this team so I can change bug importances.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74682 in Ubuntu "Mysterious segfault of many GNOME programs makes gnome-session unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74683 in acpi-support (main) "incorrect dependencies for acpi-support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74683
<sfllaw> pascal80: Answer three questions:
<sfllaw> 1) Do you promise to be polite to reporters, even if they don't deserve it?
<sfllaw> 2) Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Importance?
<sfllaw> 3) Can you provide a few examples of bugs that you have triaged?
<sfllaw> pascal80: I need to step out for interviews, but leave your answers here and I'll make a decision.
<sfllaw> pascal80: Thanks!
<Balachmar> I have found a bug in the Sessions window
<Balachmar> If I want to set a program to be run at startup, it doesn't save the settings
<Balachmar> If I run the program from the commandline the following output is produced:
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /home/willem/.config/autostart/gmail-notify.desktop file
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop file
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop file
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /usr/share/gnome/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop file
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-volume-manager.desktop file
<Balachmar> ** (gnome-session-properties:5877): WARNING **: Could not save /etc/xdg/autostart/beagled.desktop file
<palski> Balachmar: please, fill a bug report about the issue: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Balachmar> But I also think to have the solution
<palski> you can attach the solution to the bug report
<Balachmar> ok will do!
<palski> thanks
<pascal80> sfllaw, 1) Yes I do.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74684 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Closing Amule Adunanza caused Xgl to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74685 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Abit AN9 32X - won't boot with apic enabled ( workaround = noapic )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74685
<pascal80> sfllaw, 2) Yes I have read it and found it before
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74686 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashed on accessing message in imap mailbox" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71637 in Ubuntu "Could not put applications to autostart in gnome-session-properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74687 in Ubuntu "Open Office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74687
<pascal80> sfllaw: mainly printing bugs: e.g. #67164, #73358, #74466, #34112, #63252
<Seveas> Did the stupid bot tell people to poke me again?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74688 in drivel (universe) "Wordpress posts end up on the wrong blog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74689 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "some shell output appears in the minibuffer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74691 in gdb (main) "Unable to debug under 2.6.19: Failed to read a valid object file image from memory" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74692 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "iceweasel symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74692
<pascal80> Did anybody notice that ubuntu-bugs channel is not listed anymore when searching for channels.
<pascal80> I use XChat client
<pascal80> Should I report a bug ;-)
<rrittenhouse> its listed here :P
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, because you have joined the channel
<rrittenhouse> ubuntu edgy - XChat 2.6.6
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, please close the channel and try again...
<rrittenhouse> i even looked under /list but ok
<rrittenhouse> k brb
<rrittenhouse> ok thats creepy :)
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, so you can confirm this?
<rrittenhouse> It was not listed after I parted the channel. I'm not sure it would be a bug but maybe a problem on the server end?
<rrittenhouse> Or is it just xchat
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, I have the same issue with xchat-gnome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74693 in ubiquity (main) "Repeatable failure in install process on Athlon 2500 - live CD install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74693
<rrittenhouse> Hmm. Maybe we should try it with another client all together
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, This problem appeared a few weeks ago and I can't remember any xchat updates that took place
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, trying it with gaim
<pascal80> OK, I wait for you results
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am new to the "bugs" channel, so if I am not using the right terminalogy or refrencing the right materials, please let me know. I was curious to see if there was progress being made in Ubuntu 6.10 with multiple batteries having issues.
<pascal80> you->your
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, The channel was not listed in gaim either.
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, This leads me to believe that it would be on the server end rather than a bug in xchat
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, yes I think so too
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, who would be able to help with this issue?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74694 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup won't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74694
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, we can't file bugs to irc channels, can we?
<rrittenhouse> haha dont go too bug crazy.. maybe we should just ask an admin
<rrittenhouse> i joined #admin but im not sure if its the freenode admins or not. Im not too familar with the network structure
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, I'm looking at the website to see if i can find any information.
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, since I'm not familiar with this could you handle this further
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, I have to go now, thanks a lot for you help
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, Sure, no problem.
<pascal80> signing off, see you later...
<rrittenhouse> k
<rrittenhouse> Durr i think because its "secret"...didnt even see that ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74699 in gconf2 (main) "update-schemas: Error writing file "/var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml.new": File exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74698 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Wrong gconf defaults for wallpaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74702 in dash (main) "Edgy Alternate CD - /target doesn't exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74703 in gnome-pilot (main) "There is no way to install .pdb .prc files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74704 in postfix (main) "error upgrading from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74705 in nautilus (main) "Trash icon doesn't want to stay where I put it !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74706 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Kernel hangs when starting USB controller. (VIA chipset)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74707 in dash (main) "Text-mode framebuffer problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74709 in sylpheed (universe) "Hangs when retreiving mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74708 in postfix (main) "upgrade problem, creating symbolic link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74711 in xchat (universe) "[Fiesty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74712 in sylpheed (universe) "Should not pop up error messages when there is no user action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74712
<Phoenix7477> ah, i hate it when i write something into a bug report and someone beat me to it lol
<xdatap> eheh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74715 in Ubuntu "Loading from disk computer is put into suspension or hibernation before window comes on." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74714 in gnupg2 (main) "GnuPG: remotely controllable function pointer [CVE-2006-6235] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74717 in rar (multiverse) "Rar Crash when extracting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74719 in dosbox (universe) "Mouse frozen in lower right corner in edgy version of dosbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74720 in firefox (main) "Crash after opening Save destination as... dialogue!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74716 in Ubuntu "Frequent crashes and resets of network device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74722 in gaim (main) "Russian ICQ buddy names are displayed as garbage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74724 in pcsc-lite (universe) "Smartcard reader doesn't work, but the driver is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74725 in epiphany-browser (main) "please drop 03_dbus.patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73505 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Totem doesn't play mpeg file only static, VLC works fine." [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73438 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Specific Ubuntu screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74727 in gnome-screensaver (main) "xscreensaver(-gl?) prevents laptop resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74727
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74728 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74730 in evince (main) "Some japanese .pdf files do not display correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74731 in Ubuntu "Applications refuse to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74732 in gdm (main) "gnome-panel crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74733 in Ubuntu "Feisty install under VMware doesn't detect hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74734 in gaim (main) "[Feisty]  gaim-data is missing a dependency on gconf2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74734
<jmg> if something doesnt use malone as its bug tracker, where do I add a bug...?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74735 in ubiquity (main) "Don't know first installation of Linux XD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74737 in xfce4-verve-plugin (main) "verve-focus script not included in fiesty build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74738 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.21.78.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74736 in wine (universe) "wine setup.exe for epson printer driver fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74739 in openoffice.org (main) "Unable to open files from webdavs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74740 in shadow (main) "passwd segfaults when the input is EOL(Ctrl-D)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74742 in bash (main) "clearConsole1000Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74746 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "backport of nforce drivers to this kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74745 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "backport of nforce drivers to this kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74747 in apt (main) "Default sources.list file has source packages enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74751 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Multiple new issues with 855GM, Dapper -> Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74752 in samba (main) "Edgy will not stream files from a Windows share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74754 in openldap2.3 (universe) "debuglevels are not defined in ldap-utils man pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74755 in boost-build (universe) "[Sync Request]  boost-build 2.0-m11-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74756 in Ubuntu "kmenu in feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74757 in widelands (universe) "a crash in tutorial campaign" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74758 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty no network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74760 in gnushogi (universe) "[Sync Request]  gnushogi 1.3-9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74761 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74762 in Ubuntu "Menus in feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74763 in Ubuntu "Document sharing very complex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74764 in fruit (universe) "Fruit doesn't respond to simple UCI 'go' command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74765 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed AMD64 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74765
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74766 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus cannot start from MacOSX 10.4/X11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74767 in compiz (universe) "Use workspaces instead of viewports by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74768 in Ubuntu "No hibernation or suspend in Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Herd 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74771 in xorg (main) "Feisty Fawn Herd 1 desktop iso boots to 1024x768, not 1280x800 on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74772 in teatime (universe) "Please sync teatime 2.6.0-5 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74773 in gnome-app-install (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-app-install.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74774 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Regression: hardware hangs instead of shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74775 in openldap2.3 (universe) "slapd 80 Internal (implementation specific) error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74776 in enlightenment (universe) "E16 Iconbox is not draggable after install of Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74777 in liferea (main) "Liferea crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74778 in firefox (main) "crashed loading multiple pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74778
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74779 in Ubuntu "Connection with Static IP - does not work!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74780 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System unresponsive during disc writes (on Edgy; regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74781 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "The package naming-factory-dbcp.jar is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74782 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "The tomcat version of the package name do not match its content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74783 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "The /var/lib/tomcat5.5/conf/Catalina folder must have write access for tomcat5 user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74784 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Security manager is too restrictive by default." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74786 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74785 in ubiquity (main) "Error in Kubuntu installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74787 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-bin can't find libjava.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74788 in pam-pgsql (universe) "Update to 0.6.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74789 in Ubuntu "please sync tagcoll2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74791 in gcin (universe) "Please sync gcin (universe) 1.3.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74790 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Gnome filechooser doesn't understand NFS-root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74792 in boost (main) "sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71428 in f-spot (main) "Opening a group of photos with right-click does not produce expected resut" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71428
<xdatap> hi everybody
<somian> Hi xdatap
<xdatap> a question: i'm newbie about bug triage, and i'm actualy managing Bug #49845. I'm thinking to answer with standard response "If the bug is not described well". What you think about?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49845 in logcheck "ignore.d.server/spamd contains garbage?" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69191 in f-spot (main) ""A photo card has been detected" dialog does not open f-spot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69427 in f-spot (main) "Cannot export photo to Picasaweb after rotating it" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74793 in openoffice.org (main) "Button blank after document recovery in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69062 in f-spot (main) "Fatal Error" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69062
<ajmitch> all these historical f-spot bugs that Ubugtu missed in the pasr
<ajmitch> s/pasr/past/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71535 in Ubuntu "Install 6.06 LTS hangs on Supermicro 5013C-MT / P4SCT+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74794 in sylpheed (universe) "Beta-version in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74795 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Base doesn't save tables with default Java machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74796 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74797 in evolution-data-server (main) "[Feisty] evolution-data-server wont install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74799 in azureus (universe) "Azureus always crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72049 in python2.4 (main) "Modules won't load under python-dbg" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74800 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "vmware-player module prevents suspend to disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74753 in Ubuntu "Edgy blurb out-of-date on Rosetta index webpage" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74753
<finalbeta> Hello, Dapper+Edgy's xine-lib have a bug that is fixed inside a new xine-lib release. It makes totem-xine crash allot when changing positions inside a sound stream. I would like a working xine, so how should I handle this? Post a bug on bugtracker with this information, request a backport?
<finalbeta> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308251
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 308251 in xine-lib backend "[xine-lib]  assertion in snd_pcm_state" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74801 in network-manager (main) "Crash when try to connect to a PPTP tunnel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74801
<seb128> finalbeta: open a xine-lib on launchpad with the patch and ask if a backport is possibl
<seb128> possible
<finalbeta> Will do.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74802 in deluge-torrent (universe) ""open with deluge-torrent" doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74804 in deluge-torrent (universe) "looking up in engines doesn't launch default browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74805 in deluge-torrent (universe) "position is not remembered after hiding to tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74806 in d4x (universe) "d4x crashes and closes on downloading Oracle 10g XE edition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74807 in acpi (main) "Audio stops working after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74808 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo2.0.4 crashes when complex text copied from it is pasted into evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74809 in hplip (main) "dpkg -P hplip fails in ubuntu-6.10-desktop live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74812 in drbd8 (universe) "make-kpkg does not compile drbd8 kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74813 in totem (main) "totem takes all screen width" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74814 in Ubuntu "Radeon Xorg driver in Herd 1 "couldn't find RGB GLX visual"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74815 in kdesdk (main) "kompare files in krusader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74817 in qemu (universe) "qemu won't boot all iso images from hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74818 in firefox (main) "www.yahoo.com crashes in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69067 in hplip (main) "After Dapper->Edgy upgrade, ADF scans blanks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74821 in kickseed (main) "Easy way to run partitionning scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74822 in buildbot (universe) "sync-request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74824 in gnat-gps (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74823 in ggz-grubby (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74823
<alefteris> i'm new in bugsquad, can someone help me triage this bug in oo.org base that makes it unusable? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/72262
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72262 in openoffice.org "Form Wizard in Base does not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74827 in mysql-connector-java (multiverse) "promotion request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74825 in gcfilms (universe) "Unreferenced function freezes tar.gz export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74826 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crash xgl from another tty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73508 in gaim (main) "Log windows does not show some logs" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74828 in Ubuntu ""cluttered" text in some aplication after scroll up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74829 in preseed (main) "Aliases for console-setup to reduce size of boot parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74830 in Ubuntu "Linux won't recognize had drive on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73451 in epiphany-browser (main) "Fluxbox versus Gnome/GTK : Epiphany's window resize itself" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74831 in firefox (main) "firefox crash, and major system lag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74832 in lasso (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74833 in logilab-common (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74834 in optcomplete (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74835 in pycxx (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74836 in pygame (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74837 in pysvn (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74838 in python-4suite (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74838
<xeruno> Hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74841 in Ubuntu "Kernel Panic with Feisty Fawn - Herd 1 in VMware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74841
<xeruno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/31471 - I'm confirming this bug, I doesn't seem to have duplicates.  But I don't know if its fixed in Feisty.  does anyone can help me checking?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31471 in firefox "Firefox file selector should show remote shares" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74842 in synopsis (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74842
<palski> xeruno: is that a bug or wishlist?
<xeruno> palski, is a bug
<xeruno> OpenOffice, Evolution do it from edgy
<xeruno> since*
<Cieffe> hi there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74843 in wireshark (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74844 in python-profiler (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74845 in gnome-panel (main) "11 repports for gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74847 in gphoto2 (universe) "2.3.0 has been released" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69430 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "ext3 filesystem corruption?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69040 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel oops reading from pipe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74848 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74849 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "please update bcm43xx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74850 in briquolo (universe) "Ball sticks on level 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73410 in kxdocker (universe) "app broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74851 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "ctrl-w should close the gnome-cups-manager window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68879 in ubiquity (main) "We're sorry; the installer crashed." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74852 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when adding podcast feed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74853 in firefox (main) "Crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74854 in ubiquity (main) "Install fails with scandinavian charatcers in computer name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74855 in realtime-lsm (universe) "Please sync realtime-lsm 0.8.7-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74856 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Problemas con java de Sun al actualizar Ubuntu de 6.06 a 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74857 in Ubuntu "THinkpad T30 hangs up with UBUNTU when plugged into docking station" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74857
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, hello again
<rrittenhouse> Hey :)
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, looks like the ubuntu-bugs channel still can be found
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, About that "problem" i noticed it was +s (secret)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74858 in holotz-castle (universe) "[Sync Request]  holotz-castle 1.3.8-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74858
<crimsun> bug 74549
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74549 in smb4k "[Feisty MoM]  Please sync smb4k from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74549
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, I didnt have my modes listed and I never thought to check that. But its +s so thats why.
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, what do you mean by secret +s?
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, The room #ubuntu-bugs has the "mode" or (option) set to make it secret (+s). This (as far as i know) means the room just isnt listed but if you know its there you can access it.
<pascal80> pascal80, so it is done on purpose
<rrittenhouse> Yeah.
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, did this change recently?
<rrittenhouse> I'm new to the ubuntu rooms on freenode so I have no clue.
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, ok no problem
<pascal80> rrittenhouse, thanks a lot for looking into this problem
<rrittenhouse> pascal80, No problem.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74549 in smb4k (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  Please sync smb4k from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74859 in gaim (main) "10000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74859
<crimsun> I have no idea how to interpret 74859.
<crimsun> (a crash, perhaps? is that a pid?)
<palski> I think it is a crash but don't have a glue why 1000
<rrittenhouse> wow very descriptive ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74860 in evolution (main) "save attachments overwrites existing files without asking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74860
<rrittenhouse> In this case would it be a good chance for a new person to maybe post a comment back and ask for more details and maybe even change the status ?
<crimsun> if you're referring to #74859, yep (on both accounts).
<rrittenhouse> Ok..just trying to get used to the whole system and whatnot.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74861 in firefox (main) "Crashed when Rhapsody extension was used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74861
<coNP> rrittenhouse: do you intend to commit changes to #74859?
<rrittenhouse> coNP, I was thinking about it but if you want to have at it and ill note what you do and keep a lookout for something else to do ;)
<rrittenhouse> Im not sure *what* all to say besides ask for more information and change the status
<coNP> rrittenhouse: I'm not either, I wanted to change it, when I saw that you wrote this on the channel
<rrittenhouse> Ok ill grab it and try it out ;)
<coNP> okay, I'm watching it now :)
<rrittenhouse> lol ok.. im trying
<rrittenhouse> ok changed.. brb gotta run dogs outside
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74862 in kxdocker (universe) "[SRU]  kxdocker doesnt open in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74863 in smb4k (universe) "[Feisty MoM] Fakesync smb4k_0.7.5-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74864 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74865 in grace6 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync grace6 (5.99.1+dev4-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74866 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash crashes to programmed assets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74866
<coNP> Why are sync requests posted as bugs? Shoudn't they appear as features?
<crimsun> coNP: that's our current workflow.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74867 in Ubuntu "thumbnails gets the cpu to 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74867
<coNP> crimsun, are these automa{t/g}ically generated? or are simple user requests?
<rrittenhouse> dang feisty is taking forever to dl :P
<crimsun> coNP: the latter, though people who aren't members of ubuntu-dev must obtain an ACK for the request from an ubuntu-dev member
<coNP> rrittenhouse: use bittorrent :)
<rrittenhouse> i just found an iso.. i suppose i could do that
<coNP> crimsun: is it not so that anyone can report any bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74868 in uml-utilities (universe) "/etc/init.d/uml-utilities: need to create directory /var/run/uml-utilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74868
<crimsun> coNP: anyone with an LP acct can request a sync, but the archive admins will not process the sync unless proper protocol is followed
<rrittenhouse> (Newbie, sorry). What is the sync for? Syncing another package from say debian ?
<crimsun> from Debian unstable, yes.
<rrittenhouse> ah. Ive never really used debian besides Knoppix and Ubuntu.
<crimsun> we have to manually request syncs in one of two situations: 1) when a package has an existing Ubuntu delta, 2) when upstream version freeze is in effect
<rrittenhouse> ah hmm
<coNP> It is so great, everyone is so patient here answering all our newbie questions... :)
<rrittenhouse> Yeah really. I'm not used to this.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74869 in totem (main) "Totem chrashed when mounting or browsing an USB hardisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74870 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "fails to configure due to iceweasel?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74872 in anjuta (universe) "Please sync anjuta (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74872
<rrittenhouse> coNP, The guy replied on 74859
<coNP> rrittenhouse: I see :D
<rrittenhouse> haha.
<coNP> however, I still cannot really understand
<rrittenhouse> yeah really it told him 1000?
<coNP> he should have answered 42
<coNP> :)
<rrittenhouse> it would have been more understandable ;)
<rrittenhouse> im still lost on "after when select my account closer gaim and told me 1000 crash" Maybe we could request him to run it with gdb i think it is
<rrittenhouse> Im still kinda new at all that too
<rrittenhouse> and when it crashes send us the dump
<coNP> I think crash reports are generated quite automatical even in dapper. There is no need to run gdb explicitly.
<coNP> I might be wrong, of course :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74873 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse fails to start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74873
<rrittenhouse> Yeah i see what u mean.
<rrittenhouse> If i knew what he was talking about i would try and reproduce it
<coNP> rrittenhouse: I have been using gaim for years and have never had this mysterious 1000 error. Some crashes, but no 1000s :)
<rrittenhouse> haha yeah. I followed the development process for a short while so I might go peek at the source
<coNP> rrittenhouse: Sorry for not realizing talking to a gaim-expert :)
<rrittenhouse> expert? hah! by far!
<rrittenhouse> i just watched all svn commits and looked over the code at times
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74874 in Ubuntu "your new Feisty Herd 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74874
<rrittenhouse> I think he means when he is logged off of all accounts (not enabled) and he goes to enable an account i assume it then crashes and gives him an error 1000
<rrittenhouse> Thats what i got from it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74875 in Ubuntu "Garbled screen during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74875
<rrittenhouse> coNP, I wonder if the last two arent possibly dupes?
<rrittenhouse> Just a thought
<coNP> rrittenhouse: I guess one is about ubuntu the other about kubuntu
<rrittenhouse> ok ok i tried
<rrittenhouse> haha.
<rrittenhouse> ive never used kubuntu
<rrittenhouse> But i saw Feisty
<coNP> I tried Feisty in vmware and ended up with many kernel panics
<rrittenhouse> I'm gonna try it as soon as its done
<rrittenhouse> i installed vmware server
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74876 in php5 (main) "Segmentation fault in PHP 5.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74877 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "regression: suspend does not work on hp nw8240 with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74877
<gnomefreak> mvo: are you around? iwj said he fixed apt (dist-upgrade issue) with version 0.6.46.3ubuntu1 than you updated 0.6.46.4ubuntu1 i wasnt able to check 3ubuntu1 to see if it worked or not but 4ubuntu1 it is broken.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74880 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when using java " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74881 in apoo (universe) "Please sync apoo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74881
<coNP> What do you think is #74097 a bug report or a feature request?
<rrittenhouse> Sounds like a feature but it should be necessary I think.
<gnomefreak> bug 74097
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74097 in apt-file "apt-file update needs to be run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74097
<gnomefreak> that is a feature
<gnomefreak> iirc the complaint is you have to run apt-get file update after installing it
<rrittenhouse> ;)
<gnomefreak> reason == update apt-files database  i would mark it as a wishlist and list maybe apt-file should update its DB at install time
<coNP> gnomefreak: so you think I should reject it
<coNP> or wishlist it?
<gnomefreak> wishlist it as above
<gnomefreak> if what i stated was the complaint
<coNP> gnomefreak: sure
<coNP> gnomefreak: but I can only confirm it
<coNP> wishlist is an Importance, not a Status, I guess
<gnomefreak> ok hold on ill do it
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<coNP> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> done
<coNP> gnomefreak: thanks... some day I also might be able to do this :)
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks, I'm looking at this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74882 in Ubuntu "sound card doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74882
<gnomefreak> ty mvo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74883 in apt-listbugs (universe) "Please sync apt-listbugs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74883
<gnomefreak> also mvo the other updates havent gotten to repos yet. i guess waiting on an ack for those?
<mvo> gnomefreak: which ones you mena?
<mvo> gnomefreak: I merged the fix from iwj, thanks. I will do a new upload now
<gnomefreak> smart and libapt-front the name on second one is debatable
<gnomefreak> smart for new  RC version and the apt-index corruption/segfault
<gnomefreak> neither i feel is all that urgent
<mvo> right, thanks. currently it takes rather long to get syncs done
<mvo> IIRC I requested the smart sync ~10 days ago :/
<gnomefreak> i saw you request it thats why i was concered
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74884 in update-manager (main) "Time remaining is ridiculously off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74885 in Ubuntu "Upgrade failed w. non-Ubuntu libgl1-mesa package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74887 in firefox (main) "closed firefox unexpectantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74888 in evolution (main) "In tasks categories pictures are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74888
<gnomefreak> mvo: i changed package to update-manager on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/74885 im not sure if you want to work update-manager to fix non ubuntu packages :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74885 in update-manager "Upgrade failed w. non-Ubuntu libgl1-mesa package" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<mvo> gnomefreak: it depends, we did that in the past, but only if it affects a lot of people. but its interessting nevertheless, sometimes it gives interessting hints on what failure cases haven't be considered yet
<gnomefreak> same package
<gnomefreak> libgl1-mesa
<mvo> thanks, I have a look at the log
* mvo really needs to go to bed now
<gnomefreak> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74889 in xfce4-panel (main) "Xfce4 panel claims to crash when bug report window closed in xubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74889
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74890 in enlightenment (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync enlightenment (1:0.16.7.2-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71896 in pmount (main) "USB memory stick not automounted" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74891 in belpic (universe) "Can't register cardreader-module with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69076 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71506 in gnome-schedule (universe) "List of jobs grows every 10 seconds" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71506
<coNP> #71506 is a duplicate, I guess
<coNP> no, I'm wrong :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74893 in gedit (main) ""Highlight matching bracket" option doesn't highlight brackets with more than 2000 characters between them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74894 in evolution (main) "NNTP posting should be auto-detected." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74895 in evolution (main) "Does not honor GNOME Can change menu accelerators setting" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69149 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74896 in net-snmp (main) "Forced bind to 127.0.0.1 is "hardcoded' into /etc/default/snmpd instead of option in /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74897 in update-manager (main) "update-manager breaks when it's execute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74898 in Ubuntu "Wrong locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74899 in update-manager (main) "crashed in saveDistUpgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74902 in deluge-torrent (universe) "delete downloaded files AND folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74903 in nautilus (main) ""place" is not bolded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74904 in nautilus (main) "pressed button in "place" mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74906 in psycopg (main) "python-psycopg: Missing dependencies? (libc6, libpq4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74907 in gtk+2.0 (main) "nautilus and the "open file" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74908 in hotkey-setup (main) "Thinkpad wireless hotkey won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74909 in bittorrent (main) "If bitTorrent is started through the main menu it does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74911 in Ubuntu "dim_on_idle and related not honoured;  screen still blanks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74912 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player package is out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74913 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu has no package for mupen64, n64 emulator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74915 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74916 in firefox (main) "trying to get a file from putfile.com caused random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74917 in Ubuntu "system monitor for network traffic shows constant traffic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74918 in python-setuptools (main) "No support for upload command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74919 in perl4caml (universe) "[Sync Request]  perl4caml 0.9.3-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74920 in ubiquity (main) "When trying to install to hard drive, installer crashes @ 94%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74921 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Feisty - evolution-data-server has broken dep on evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74921
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74922 in dcraw (universe) "Please sync with Debian" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74923 in ufraw (universe) "Please sync with Debian" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74925 in saods9 (universe) "saods9: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74924 in dict-moby-thesaurus (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74926 in initramfs-tools (main) "loop in /scripts/local-top/md causes boot delay of 5 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74927 in comix (universe) "No automated icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74928 in zhcon (universe) "Please sync zhcon 1:0.2.6-4 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74929 in oem-config (main) "no timezone in german locale settings available within oem-config-prepare (6.10) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74930 in germinate (main) "blacklist is out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74931 in autogen (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74931
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74932 in pth (universe) "please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74932
<palski> morning =)
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74934 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Repeatition..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74935 in jakarta-log4j1.2 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74936 in libbsf-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71857 in icu (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71857
<xdatap> hi there. I'm newbie with Bug Triage. I need a mentor on Bug #49845. I can't reproduce it, but the reporter seem to be so sure about it, so i don't want to make a mistake. Anyone can help me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49845 in logcheck "ignore.d.server/spamd contains garbage?" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49845
<palski> xdatap: is the reporter using dapper, edgy, feisty?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74937 in espeak (universe) "espeak: Please review/upload this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74937
<xdatap> palski: he don't report it, so the best answer is asking the release at this point, right
<palski> At least it's a good start, imho :)
<xdatap> ok, thanks
<xdatap> bye bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74938 in nvidia-xconfig (universe) "incorrect default keyboard locale " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74938
<palski> xdatap, check http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=336558, this could be releated
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 336558 in logcheck-database "logcheck: spamd rules in 1.2.42" [Normal,Closed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73440 in gdm (main) "GDM does not accept Windows domain logins" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74939 in Ubuntu "laptop screen brightness issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74940 in gaim-otr (universe) "Needs adjustment for gaim beta5" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74942 in yaboot (main) "ofpath doesn't find all firewire drives." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74943 in yaboot (main) "Live CD cd: is hardcoded in /install/ofboot.b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74945 in ubiquity (main) "Cannot Install 2.06 reliabily on C800" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74577 in libcompface (main) "[Sync Request]  Sync libcompface (1:1.5.2-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74582 in meta-gnustep (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync meta-gnustep (5.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71860 in graphviz (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74944 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "auto generated report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74946 in dbus-glib (main) "sometime something happens on dbus which makes apps using it crashing" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74948 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Please include xv scaling patch from upstream GIT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74947 in acpi-support (main) "missing path in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/nn-down-interfaces.sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69133 in ubiquity (main) "instalation package (around partition) - one blocked some wird stuff happening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69212 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash when editing multiple files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74950 in rhythmbox (main) "Behavioural change when going to fullscreen [F11] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74951 in rhythmbox (main) "Cannot burn 8cm CDs (mini-cds)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74952 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash while undo of of delete operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74953 in casper (main) "[feisty]  herd 1 ppc LiveCD doesn't always boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74954 in mpd (universe) "mpd fails to start after a reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74956 in python-defaults (main) "[Feisty]  Can't import python module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74955 in qgis (universe) "Properties on objects in old project (0.7.4) caused crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74957 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while switching virtual desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74958 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "Error FGLRX With a connection on sector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74959 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Herd 1 - display warps after keyboard layout selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74959
<heno> Do I need special launchpad powers to un-mark a bug as duplicate?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74960 in gnome-randr-applet (universe) "Please sync gnome-randr-applet (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74960
<gnomefreak> heno: no you click mark as a duplicate and delete the bug number in the box
<heno> gnomefreak: ah, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74963 in sbackup (universe) "Info entry gives incomplete version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71360 in totem (main) "The sound is not working on PPC (for no reason)" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74966 in lfm (universe) "Please sync lfm (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74967 in ksimus (universe) "Desktop entry not shown in GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74964 in gps (universe) "Please sync gps (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71373 in totem (main) "Crash when playing a .mov inside the web browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71842 in libipoddevice (universe) "Please sync libipoddevice 0.5.1-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74968 in pidentd (universe) "Unable to write pid file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71843 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee 0.11.2+dfsg-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74969 in audacity (universe) "Filters Activate Zoom." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74970 in hplip (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: HP PSC 1510 All-in-One hangs when printing OpenOffice document." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74971 in firefox (main) "Crash after some use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74972 in sl-modem (multiverse) "Please include this in the CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74973 in flpsed (universe) "flpsed has no .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74974 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74976 in ia32-libs-scim (main) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74975 in ubuntu-meta (main) "No "undo" or "cancel" button on property dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74978 in meta-kde (main) "Hiding panel sometimes disappears." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71841 in ipod-sharp (universe) "Please sync ipod-sharp 0.6.2-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74977 in jokosher (universe) "Jokosher .desktop file not HIG-compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71358 in evolution (main) "Incorrect comment in evolution-mail.desktop" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74979 in gxine (main) "gxine .desktop file not HIG-compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74980 in powernowd (main) "The issues powernowd init script." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74981 in update-manager (main) "Loading Update Manager always demands a distribution upgrade although one has already been run." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73540 in tkcvs (universe) "Please sync tkcvs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73540
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74984 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  Can't list all groups, 'lp' group not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73522 in fyre (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync fyre (1.0.1-1) from Debian main (unstable)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73535 in dosemu (multiverse) "Please sync dosemu (multiverse) from unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73424 in mail-notification (universe) "Please sync mail-notification 3.0.dfsg.1-10 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74985 in gimp (main) "Crash while saving file with same name as a deleted file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74986 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "multifile project files not recognised as Latex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74988 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not display content of some folders on remote ssh/sftp resource" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74989 in rhythmbox (main) "[edgy]  rhythmbox's mp3 playback generates an extra thumping noise." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74994 in update-manager (main) "ERROR:root:failed to mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74993 in firefox (main) "after upgrade from 1.5 to 2.0 ssl stops working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74992 in openoffice.org (main) "image cannot print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74992
<Cieffe> if someone ask a change in the way an application behave, it's ok to ask him for write a spec?
<Cieffe> and reject the bug?
<Cieffe> i'm referring to this bug 74950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74950 in rhythmbox "Behavioural change when going to fullscreen [F11] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74996 in sysvinit (main) "ipw3945 + Intel Core Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74997 in gedit (main) "amd64 failed build of gedit-2.17, but gedit-common-2.17 is in repos." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74999 in freedroid (universe) "Segmentation fault shown as freedroid crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75000 in update-manager (main) "Update manager failing to update packages properly causing crashes in X and corrupting system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75001 in util-linux (main) "4-Way Scroller not configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75002 in Ubuntu "Autodetecting audio doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75003 in update-notifier (main) "The Updater doesn't download and Configure the updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75005 in mono (main) "Mono crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75004 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed(unable to install GRUB to HD0)..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71981 in evolution (main) "Evolution fails to start occasionaly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71818 in metacity (main) "Window borders not always drawn properly for maximized windows" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75006 in k3d (universe) "does not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71547 in nautilus (main) "Open With slection not selectable" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71476 in totem (main) "Video scaling in totem is unclean" [Wishlist,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74982 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "e100 driver vulnerability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75009 in base-installer (main) "software raids are not rescuable disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75008 in openoffice.org (main) "Right click popup menu has missing text on one item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75010 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller failed with code 1 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75011 in Ubuntu "Hurd 1 Alternative installation: partition manager fails under specific circumstances" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71362 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Unable to connect to network from Xen Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75007 in avahi (main) "avahi-browse dosen't show any local or network wide services." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75013 in pdns (universe) "syslog error - unable to load libgmysqlbackend.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71766 in kdevelop (universe) "KDevelop crashes on frist attempt to code completition" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69036 in nautilus (main) "Enabling Italian as the default language prevents Nautilus desktop from working in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75014 in bluez-btsco (universe) "piring with headset doesn't work out of the box in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75016 in gnome-terminal (main) "Crash when starting gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75017 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "SRU request: remove /.hidden file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75019 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen brightness keys don't work on Sony VAIO VGN-S260 laptop (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75020 in cinepaint (universe) "[Edgy]  cinepaint uninstallable due to broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75021 in python-imaging (main) "critical missing dependencies (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75022 in gnome-panel (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75023 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crash on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75024 in kde-guidance (main) "Wish - Powermanager improved OSD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75025 in firefox (main) "FireFox closed unexpectedly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75026 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install needs to install recommends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75026
<chantra> hi there
<chantra> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage , it seems that features shoul be tagged as rejected
<chantra> should I reject https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/50314 then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50314 in dvd+rw-tools "dvd+rw-mediainfo should assume /dev/dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<chantra> is anyone here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75029 in Ubuntu "dvipdfm emits incorrect page size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75031 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "GREP_OPTIONS is evil" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75032 in gimp (main) "Not able to produce borderless prints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75028 in quagga (main) "ospfd starts way too late in the boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75027 in Ubuntu "dvipdf produces incorrect top margin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75030 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to write Grub bootfile on sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75034 in gnome-blog (universe) "problem with non-Latin (Cyrillic) postings to LiveJournal.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75033 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Please sync ntfs-3g (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75033
<chantra> hello, still nobody around?
<dsas_> chantra: A bit, whats up?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74554 in firefox (main) "Crash while trying to view an SVG file exported from CMAP Tools" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74554
<chantra> dsas_: cheers
<chantra>  from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage , it seems that features shoul be tagged as rejected
<chantra> should I reject https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dvd+rw-tools/+bug/50314 then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50314 in dvd+rw-tools "dvd+rw-mediainfo should assume /dev/dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<chantra> as it seems to be more of a features than a bug really
<chantra> sniff
<dsas_> chantra: I don't understand it tbh. Not all feature requests need to be rejected, depends on how much of a request they are.
<dsas_> chantra: Feature requests should be pushed upstream though.
<dsas_> s/much/bog
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74535 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while installing other packages" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74561 in firefox (main) "Crash when introducing information after pressing "Return" key" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75035 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashes when starting a second gnome session in a second X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75035
<chantra> okie dokie
<chantra> so if it was to be a feature, it should be /dev/dvdrw rather than /dev/dvd
<chantra> and anyway, not every linux distro uses sym link from /dev/dvd?? to /dev/whatever_your_device_is
<chantra> I believe this might be working fine on ubuntu only, therefore it does not make sense to implement
<chantra> and should be rejected
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75036 in mono (main) "Crash of mono-jit after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75037 in mixxx (universe) "mixxx waveform redraw and compiz/beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75037
<chantra> well, I gonna reject it with the "If the bug is a feature request" response
<chantra> which redirect you to file a feature specification
<dsas_> chantra: Not everything is always worth a feature spec though, depends on the size of the feature. And I have no idea how big this one is.
<dsas_> chantra: It's up to the individual triager to decide whether it's worth rejecting or not.
<chantra> whoops, I just did that :(
<dsas_> at least, that's how I do it.
<chantra> dsas_: lol
<dsas_> chantra: I'm not saying you're wrong.
<sfllaw> chantra: Looking at the report, there's at least _something_ wrong there.
<sfllaw> Either the documentation is out of whack, or the software is.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74564 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes randomly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74566 in firefox (main) "Crash when I open firefox and then I push the Esc key" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75038 in yelp (main) "[Feisty]  (yelp:6605): CRITICAL **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75039 in sudo (main) "manpage unclear on Ubuntu env_reset behavior" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75039
<finalbeta> Feisty seems to switch the default sound card between my on board card and my TV card. Sound familiar?
<sfllaw> chantra: But it's good enough to reject, as the documentation isn't so bad.
<sfllaw> It is terribly confusing, though.
<sfllaw> finalbeta: This sounds like a familiar Linux problem.
<sfllaw> finalbeta: There's no good way to choose a sound card.
<finalbeta> sfllaw, should I report this? Dapper always gave me the correct default card. Feisty gives me the correct card 50% of the time.
<sfllaw> finalbeta: If you like.  It's more of an ALSA issue, with it racing to find the right card.
<sfllaw> finalbeta: I wonder if there's a Forum's post that addresses a workaround?
<sfllaw> finalbeta: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Multisounds/
<sfllaw> Also, asoundconf might help.
<Burgwork> sfllaw: that site needs to die
<sfllaw> Which one?
<Burgwork> doc.gwos.org
<sfllaw> OK.
<sfllaw> DDOS it.
<sfllaw> :)
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> I perfer the communication method
<chantra> and what to do with deprecated bugs, just reject them isn't it
<chantra> like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/51591
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51591 in acpid "acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> we dont have the firefox plugin stumbleupon correct? i cant find it in repos but i dont use stock firefox not sure if it came with it
<chantra> last comment is from 2006-08-31
<chantra> so I believe this does not occure any more
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: It's in universe/web.
<gnomefreak> ty wonders why i couldnt find it :(
* chantra dist-upgrade'ing feisty I get this funny message: Upgrading Ubuntu to version 6.10 :)
<sfllaw> chantra: Deprecated?
<finalbeta> sfllaw, Putting that in asoundrc wont help will it? Because the default card now changes, I would have to edit that asoundrc after most boots and restart alsa?
<chantra> well, it happened before edgy was released
<chantra> so I believe the bug does not happen anymore
<chantra> should I moreinfo it to know if it still happen
<sfllaw> chantra: Yes.
<sfllaw> chantra: Looking at the code to /etc/init.d/acpid, I don't see any changes that would make this bug go away.
<chantra> sfllaw: okie dokie, moreinfo'ing :)
<sfllaw> chantra: It is not necessary to clean out bugs that are very old, as long as they still exist.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75040 in grub (main) "[Feisty]  Grub won't update menu.lst when you install older kernels." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75040
<sfllaw> chantra: We only reject old bugs when they're not in modern versions.
<chantra> okie
<gnomefreak> chantra: i marked one of your bugs as a duplicate to the e-s-d bug?
<gnomefreak> e-d-s even
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75041 in samba (main) "/etc/init.d/samba script mislocates *.pid files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75042 in flexbackup (universe) "[patches]  LZMA support, bashism in debian/rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75042
<chantra> gnomefreak: e-d-s?
<gnomefreak> evolution-data-server  chantra im guessing you had upda-manager issue
<gnomefreak> update-manager even
<chantra> yep
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: i meant to ask you. why is it bugs we are not subcribed to show up in out email? is the bug team subcribed to certain bugs?
<chantra> gnomefreak: did I submit a bug about update-manager ?
<chantra> just added a comment to that one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/74797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74797 in apt "[Feisty] evolution-data-server wont install" [Medium,Fix released] 
<gnomefreak> chantra: i got a commit on it i dont remember if you did or not but you left commment that upgrading apt fixed an issue
<gnomefreak> yeah that bug
<chantra> did that re opened the bug?
* gnomefreak just saw the comment didnt look for it
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Sometimes you are subscribed indirectly to a bug.
<chantra> gnomefreak: okie dokie
<gnomefreak> chantra: no its closed for a while i hope
<sfllaw> Can you point out which bug this is?
<chantra> yeah, just mentionned that not all mirror where synced
<chantra> as using ie.archive.ubuntu.com, I could not upgrade
<gnomefreak> i get the livecd bugs that im not subscribed to (i dont have any off hand)
<chantra> but using archive.ubuntu.com, then apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu2 was available
<gnomefreak> chantra: apt was released this morning atleast thats when i got it. mvo pushed it out before he left for bed
<chantra> I'm wondering, how can one check all the bugs he participate in?
<gnomefreak> chantra: on your LP page go to bugs than subscribed (that will show all bugs you are subscribed to) i cant remember if a comment subscribes you or not
<gnomefreak> i subscribe to any bug i comment one
<gnomefreak> one
<gnomefreak> on
<chantra> going to my /people/xxx page, I can only see it through karma
<gnomefreak> karma doesnt go back too far
<chantra> gnomefreak: o'right. commenting does not subscribe you then
<chantra> commenting, makes you receive emails when another comment or there is some change in the bug report
<gnomefreak> you would be subscribed than
<chantra> but so far I could not go back to bug pages except by seeking through my email box :)
<gnomefreak> you may receive your own comments that way
<chantra> gnomefreak: sorry, yeah, actually in bug->subscribe
<chantra> sorry for that dumb question :s
<gnomefreak> or bugs>reported will show you your bugs
<chantra> have you guys gave a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19/+bug/74146
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74146 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 "nvidia 1.0.9629 crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<chantra> actually 1.0-9631 has been released
<chantra> and it seemsto fix the bug
<chantra> gonna try it out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72548 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Sylpheed doesn't remember preferences during reboot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75046 in bonobo (universe) "libbonobo is dependant of itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75047 in samba (main) "does not enumerate domain groups nested under domain groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75045 in Ubuntu "USB Devices Freeze Randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69274 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Unexpected crash while incorporating mail." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75048 in Ubuntu "screen corrupted on Live CD in MS Virtual Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75049 in language-pack-gnome-de (main) "complete gnome logout screen is in english instead of german" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75050 in texmacs (universe) "Change from bash to sh breaks plugins (gnuplot plugin)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75051 in Ubuntu "Restart doesn't work in Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75052 in initramfs-tools (main) "[feisty]  non-working initramfs: failed to activate RAID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75052
<LaserJock> sfllaw: got a triaging question for you
<LaserJock> sfllaw: if a bug is fixed and Feisty and we aren't going to fix it in Edgy, et. al should it closed?
<sfllaw> Fix Released.
<sfllaw> Yup.
<LaserJock> if I *were* to want to fix it in Edgy would I open an edgy task?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> That task would either be for an SRU or a backport.
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> that's what I was thinking, just wanted to confirm
<LaserJock> thanks
<LaserJock> sfllaw: so does this whole "tags" thing in LP actually help?
<sfllaw> LaserJock: I don't understand your question.
<sfllaw> LaserJock: When used wisely, tags offer a freeform way to organize information.
<LaserJock> the Tags in Malone
<LaserJock> seems kinda random to me
<sfllaw> It's useful for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates.
<sfllaw> It allows us to have a list of packages that ought to be looked at.
<LaserJock> yeah, I just wonder if you end up with an infinite number of tags
<LaserJock> and lose the ability to find anything again
<sfllaw> I don't see how additional tags make it difficult to find things.
<sfllaw> They're all orthogonal.
<LaserJock> it just seems like people would randomly create tags like they do teams
<LaserJock> like I was wondering if it'd be useful for some MOTU processing
<LaserJock> but if you have some people using slightly different tags then it could get messy
<LaserJock> so you would have to rely on a pre-agreed upon tag
<LaserJock> right?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> But that's always been true for every kind of metadata.
<sfllaw> Tags are not a panacea, but they can be used for good.
<LaserJock> yeah, we are just having a discussion on ubuntu-motu about how to handle merges
<LaserJock> we are rather behind and it seems some of the problem is people are afraid of stepping on toes or duplication
<sfllaw> If you have a procedure, you can use tags.
<sfllaw> To organize a workflow.
<LaserJock> yeah, I was just thinking about that
<LaserJock> would also help by being able to link to a particular tag
<LaserJock> for todo type lists
<sfllaw> Link?
<sfllaw> Or, you mean in the Wiki or something.
<sfllaw> That's possible.
<LaserJock> yeah, like we would have a "Merges in progress:" link to a "merging" tag
<LaserJock> we just seem to have a hard time with workflow since we have such a high packages/people ratio
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73444 in openoffice.org (main) "Error messages during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75054 in apticron (universe) "/etc/cron.daily/apticron: 6: let: not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75053 in base-installer (main) "regression in the installer between 6.06 and 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69055 in ubiquity (main) "Crashes on many hard drives" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69055
<sfllaw> LaserJock: I understand completely.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75055 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sata disk not identified during install (Ati sb600)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75056 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75056
<chantra> hey there
<chantra> I found a bug in gnome-btdownload
<chantra> but this is because gnome-btdownload can't import successfully BitTorrent.decode and BitTorrent.bencode
<chantra> should I report in to gnome-btdownload or python?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75057 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel freezes regularly during use - no applets running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75057
<chantra> okie, I think I founded a similar bug under python-defaults
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75058 in mgetty (main) "faxrunqd hangs on /etc/init.d/mgetty-fax stop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75059 in firefox (main) "crash while downloading iso images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75059
<LaserJock> geeze, this channel is a little depressing ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75060 in banshee (universe) "Importing lots of files makes Banshee stall and quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75061 in firefox (main) "Crash when accessing link within page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75062 in sear (universe) "sear crashed, clicked on the game a few times, and it crashed during gameplay." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75063 in grub (main) "Text Ver - Download Failed - "Cancel" does not exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75064 in pymol (universe) "[Sync Request]  pymol 0.98+0.99rc6-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75065 in Ubuntu "Nvidia kernel causes blank gdm screen, may lock X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75065
<crimsun> nvidia...kernel?
<somerville32> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75067 in yelp (main) "Yelp closes after 3 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75068 in apt (main) "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75066 in munin (universe) "munin-graph - High CPU usage (99.9%)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75069 in meta-kde (main) "DCOP server not running on login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75070 in dovecot (main) "After upgrade to dovecot 1.0.beta3-3ubuntu5.4 postgres cant access  /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75071 in qwik (universe) "[Sync Request]  qwik 0.8.4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75072 in rasmol (universe) "[Sync Request]  rasmol 2.7.2.1.1-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75073 in adept (main) "missing conflicts or replaces: lines in splt out packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75074 in Ubuntu "eject cd doesn't work and "just should"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75075 in ssystem (universe) "[Sync Request]  ssystem 1.6-17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75076 in openoffice.org (main) "Bullets and Numbering Toolbar buttons stay highlighted." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75077 in tkcvs (universe) "[Sync Request]  tkcvs 8.0.3-3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75078 in typo3-dummy (universe) "[Sync Request]  typo3-dummy 4.0.2-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75079 in typo3-src (universe) "[Sync Request]  typo3-src 4.0.2+debian-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75080 in Ubuntu "nfs server documentation needs addition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75081 in xdrawchem (universe) "[Sync Request]  xdrawchem 1.9.9-3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75082 in libkdtree++ (universe) "Can't compile with g++-4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75082
<dfarning> morning gents
<dfarning> How do I report a bug against launchpad?
<crimsun> against launchpad itself?
<yamal> it is/was possible somehow... #72282 was initially filed against it
<Ubug2> New bug: #75084 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "wbsd.ko hangs amd64 kernel due to wrong DMA memory allocation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75084
<crimsun> well, yes, it's definitely possible, but I'm still awaiting dfarning's answer.
<Ubug2> New bug: #75085 in nautilus (main) "choosing an option from the Places menu spawns x instances of Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75085
<Ubug2> New bug: #75086 in giftoxic (universe) "Crashed after i started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75086
<Ubug2> New bug: #75087 in knetworkmanager (main) "Logs oddly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75087
<Ubug2> New bug: #75088 in Ubuntu "When I log out Kubuntu unmounts two partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75088
<Ubug2> New bug: #75090 in mgetty (main) "Patch for previously unsupported chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75090
<Ubug2> New bug: #75089 in gnome-session (main) "Edgy doesn't save sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75089
<Ubug2> New bug: #75091 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Some mountable devices not shown on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75091
<Ubug2> New bug: #75092 in gtkhtml3.8 (main) "[patch]  crash in htmlgdkpainter.c (oftenly kills evolution)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75092
<Ubug2> New bug: #75093 in toolchain-source (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75093
<Ubug2> New bug: #75095 in nautilus (main) "Multiple unwanted instances of application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75095
<Ubug2> New bug: #75096 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-panel crash with right click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75096
<Ubug2> New bug: #75097 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Dapper/Edgy can't mount some CD-Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75097
<Ubug2> New bug: #75098 in kdelibs (main) "Kubuntu should include nscd DNS cache deamon by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75098
<Ubug2> New bug: #75099 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "update-alternatives of sun-java5-plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75100 in ubiquity (main) "Installer from ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75101 in alacarte (main) "adding,checking or delete dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75103 in alsa-driver (main) "dirty alsa-base" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75104 in human-theme (main) "Status Bars Not Displaying Progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75102 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "display flickering problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75102
<crimsun> "dirty alsa-base"?
<crimsun> um...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75105 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Unable to start Thunderbird when change theme to 'B6'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69298 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed (Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75106 in wavsplit (universe) "Does not support 64bit systems." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75107 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "No SMP in linux-image-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75108 in Ubuntu "HD install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75109 in firefox (main) "fermeture de FF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75110 in texmacs (universe) "texmacs Applications menu entry in wrong category" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75112 in gaim (main) "a crash report is generated after re-login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75113 in alsa-driver (main) "No default card due to preventing USB card from getting index 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75114 in Ubuntu "Please sync postgresql-8.2 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75115 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when trying to access SAP announcements playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71460 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75116 in vte (main) "libvte9 does not provide libvte.so symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75117 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash opening ods file in ubuntu 6.10 after latest upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68869 in ubiquity (main) "The GUI installer in the Edgy Desktop CD does not recognize unformated partition as the root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71821 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Edgy on existing SuSE partitions fails: No rootfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69034 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "createuser -d broken" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75120 in gnome-art (universe) "program crash after menu click." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75118 in anjuta (universe) "Script assumes bashism" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75119 in evolution (main) "[Feisty]  evolution 2.9.3 crashes when I click on any task in list view of tasks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75121 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "vesa selected as default instead of nv on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75122 in epiphany-browser (main) "opening links from History" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75123 in dates (universe) "copying events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75124 in Ubuntu "IAX phones not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75124
<Czubek> Hi all.
<Czubek> Looks like i have bug in package from main :/
<Czubek> http://wklej.org/id/90abd394ad
<Czubek> is anyone here maintaining console-tools?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75125 in ubiquity (main) "Problem install ubuntu over corrupted installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75125
<CarlFK> bug #71280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71280 in firefox "crash url" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71280
<CarlFK> someone here had a xorg setting that would fix that
<ivoks> flash?
<ivoks> nvidia/ati card?
<ivoks> anyway, you should disable composite if you have nvidia/ati card and if you are using non-free driver
<ivoks> non-free driver + non-free flash plugin + composite = firefox crash
<ivoks> yes, that's one more reason not to have non-free drivers by default :)
<Czubek> bug in package from main which is totally blocking apt is pretty critical? Isn't it?
<Czubek> Especially in LTS?
<ivoks> huh?
<ivoks> i just installed LTS and no such bug
<Czubek> ivoks: no, i mean that what im suffering now.
<ivoks> Czubek: it's really hard to read polish if you aren't from poland :)
<Czubek> I think there is way to tell aptitude to prints output in english but i don't know.
<ivoks> Czubek: what's the last line in file /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-tools.list
<Czubek> ivoks: it's binary file.
<ivoks> Czubek: that's wrong. this file shouldn't be binary
<ivoks> you have corupted filesystem
<Czubek> ivoks: :/
<Czubek> so what should I do now?
<ivoks> Czubek: i could send you that file, if you want
<ivoks> replace it, finish install and check your filesystem
<Czubek> from dapper?
<ivoks> yes
<Czubek> Ok.
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/console-tools.list
<ivoks> apt-get --reinstall install console-tools would probably fix it :/
<Czubek> ivoks: looks like bc.list has input/output error :/
<Czubek>  nie mona otworzy listy plikw pakietu `bc': Bd wejcia/wyjcia
<Czubek> Damn, i think i must take out root privileges from my sister account :/
<Czubek> ivoks: could you send me bc.list too?
<ivoks> uploaded
<ivoks> same url
<Czubek> ivoks: omg, libsepol1 too.
<ivoks> i can't send you files all the time :)
<ivoks> try apt-get --reinstall install libsepol1
<Czubek> ivoks: thanks, but no result.
<Czubek> ivoks: maybe i will copy all .list files from live cd?
<ivoks> delete that file then
<Czubek> when i deleted it, another problem occurs with base-passwd, so I, thin more files are corrupted that way.
<Czubek> ivoks: do You think that idea with livecd is good? Or it's something stupid?
<ivoks> you can't fix that with livecd
<ivoks> you can fix it with removing all *.lists and reinstalling all packages :)
<ivoks> *.list
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75126 in pouetchess (universe) "sudden crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75127 in Ubuntu "The module Disk and Filesystems could not be loaded error msg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75128 in twisted (main) "Requires GTK 1.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69360 in firefox (main) "ubuntu 6.10: firefox 2.0 crashed during a login session" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75130 in Ubuntu "Import or not to import... that is the question." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68873 in firefox (main) "Crash after closing after installing Java from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68931 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 firefox crashes during hotmail" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69282 in firefox (main) "Crash while selecting a file for upload" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69315 in firefox (main) "random crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75129 in firefox (main) "Firefox has closed after trying to "save as" on right button menu mouse on https page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69174 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when moving g-calendar entry " [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75132 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash when right-clicking on application incorrectly shown on all desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69413 in firefox (main) "Crash closing game in pogo" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71440 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed; adduser: No space left on device." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71564 in ubiquity (main) "I get this message when trying to install ubumtu??" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75133 in pouetchess (universe) "crach again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73461 in avahi (main) "avahi-daemon init.d script does not start avahi-daemon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71922 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75134 in asciijump (universe) "Seqmentation fault after landing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75135 in Ubuntu "installation fails due to tty error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71548 in firefox (main) "crash unexpectly" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71652 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after pressing the Back Button" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71718 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when drilling thru web page menus at http://www.sony.com/index.php" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75136 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed - advised to post here the following" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69081 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu edgy installer crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75137 in treeviewx (universe) "Program crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75138 in mouseemu (universe) "Intermittent click problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75139 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed when installing on a MacBook Pro (Intel core)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68882 in ubiquity (main) "Installercrashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75140 in wvdial (main) "System hangs during the configuration of wvdial if Roland sc88-pro midi module is present." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75141 in www-sql (universe) "[Sync Request]  www-sql 0.5.7-20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75142 in dmraid (universe) "merge: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75143 in firefox (main) "System logs out when opening Video with Firefox using Totem-Xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75144 in k3d (universe) "Doesn't install correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75146 in xorg (main) "Upgrade to 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 breaks AGP / xinerama " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75147 in azureus (universe) "[Not start]   wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 - java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3232.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75148 in base-installer (main) "Herd 1 (I386) Desktop CD fails with SATA as AHCI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75149 in xorg (main) "Palm TX connecting on USB does not have consistent device name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75150 in mdadm (main) "mdadm asks a lot of dumb questions on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75151 in gedit (main) "Refuses to open files where the character encoding is not recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75152 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[feisty]  [bidi]  closing brackets changes place in mixed rtl/ltr text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75153 in k3b (main) "k3b starts up after a very long time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75154 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75155 in firefox (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75156 in vnc-java (multiverse) "/usr/bin/jvncviewer uses incorrect bourne shell: error in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75157 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "noexec doesn't apply on 32-bit AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75158 in xfce4 (universe) "[Edgy] &[Feisty]  Failed to open /usr/share/xfce4/COPYING when clicking on About Xfce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75159 in gnome-panel (main) "all panel objects of type != launcher disappeared after drag&drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75161 in Ubuntu "HP Pavilion dv9000t Core 2 Duo won't boot when wireless switch is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75160 in apport (main) "Apport crashed after a crash on pouetchess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75162 in sound-juicer (main) "Crashes when ripping audio in a personalized profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75164 in firefox (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75164
<finalbeta> When I go to launchpad, pick feisty - Bugs, it shows there are no open bugs. people using Feisty hert 1, where should we be reporting problems? Or should we not.
<Adri2000> finalbeta: you should, in launchpad
<finalbeta> Ok. thnx
<Adri2000> it's just that people file bugs in "ubuntu", not "ubuntu feisty"
<finalbeta> Adri2000, The default soundcard is switching between my TV card and onboard card, both are default 50% of the boots. Under what should I report that? In Dapper the onboard soundcard always seemed to get default.
<Adri2000> finalbeta: I don't know
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75165 in gnome-applets (main) "volume applet don't work on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75166 in grub (main) "InstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75168 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after clicking on a link to downoad a (large) file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75169 in adasockets (universe) "merge: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75169
<LaserJock> Jozo-: you around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-10
<Jozo-> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> Jozo-: you did some triaging on some bugs
<LaserJock> on #75021 and #74906 you didn't need to put bug watches
<LaserJock> Jozo-: does that make sense?
<Jozo-> LaserJock: ... I think it's nice way to inform others... I leave them open so you can close them (You've seem assinged to yourself them...)
<LaserJock> Jozo-: but you put bug watches on already closed bugs
<LaserJock> there is nothing to watch
<Jozo-> LaserJock: Should I just write "There is same bug in Debian, bug number xxxx"?
<beerockxs> what should I do to get attention of a package's maintainer for a bug that has a fix posted in a comment?
<LaserJock> yeah, in those cases that would have been better
<LaserJock> beerockxs: the Debian maintainer?
<Jozo-> LaserJock: assign watch is just couple of clicks and It's nice reference to debian bug...
<LaserJock> but it's meant to notify us of changes in a bug
<LaserJock> those bugs will never change as they are already closed
<LaserJock> so they will show up in bug lists
<beerockxs> LaserJock: uh, I suppose I would want the Ubuntu maintainer, don't I?
<LaserJock> beerockxs: well, we don't really have dedicated maintainers in Ubuntu
<beerockxs> LaserJock: I see. Hmm, and it looks like the maintainer from debian does not even use Launchpad.
<LaserJock> beerockxs: is the package in Universe?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75170 in ubiquity (main) "Dapper installer keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75170
<beerockxs> LaserJock: nope, gtk+1.2
<LaserJock> !info gtk+1.2
<ubotu> Package gtk1.2 does not exist in any distro I know
<LaserJock> bah
<beerockxs> !info libgtk1.2
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75171 in gftp (main) "crach when negociate a transfert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75171
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (edgy), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<LaserJock> beerockxs: I think people are probably aware of it then
<Jozo-> LaserJock: And it's nice to catch bugs that was fixed in debian, but forgot close in ubuntu....
<beerockxs> LaserJock: Well yes, people know about the ugly default font :)
<LaserJock> Jozo-: well, I didn't want them closed but I know what you mean
<LaserJock> beerockxs: well, the maintainers will see the email with the fix so it's probably just a matter of them getting to it
<beerockxs> LaserJock: they will even if they don't use Launchpad? Ok, cool then.
<LaserJock> no, the Ubuntu maintainers will see it
<LaserJock> if it needs to go to Debian they'll forward it on
<Jozo-> for example bug 70495 can be now closed....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70495 in rpy "python-rpy doesn't follow debian python policy" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70495
<LaserJock> Jozo-: yes, unless it also affects Edgy and needs a SRU
<LaserJock> and in that case we should open up an edgy task
<Jozo-> LaserJock: I don't want write SRU requests... someone else can do this.
<Jozo-> LaserJock: Should I just open task for edgy?
<LaserJock> sure, I'm not saying that you have to
<LaserJock> not unless the problem exists in edgy and we are going to backport it
<LaserJock> my only concern with closing bugs in feisty is once we close them they don't show up on bug lists
<LaserJock> Jozo-: in my opinion we might want to do an SRU on that one as well
<Jozo-> LaserJock: I've to go sleep, but tomorrow I will open some edgy tasks to bugs witch are already fixed in Feisty. (mainly in universe... broken depenencies, bashisms and broken init-scripts)
<LaserJock> Jozo-: hmm, I'm not sure if that is the right thing to do either
<LaserJock> sfllaw might know better then I
<LaserJock> I would say if they are pretty critical problems that should get fixed open the edgy task
<Jozo-> LP should show recently closed bugs... just as Debian's BTS do.
<Jozo-> by default
<LaserJock> something
<LaserJock> I just don't want bugs to get lost because they are fixed in Feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75172 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapidsvn uses wrong icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75172
<Jozo-> bug 65245 and bug 69595 ... don't know if those are "critical". Backporting would be enough..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65245 in spfmilter "Startup doesn't work, if /var/run is on tmpfs" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65245
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69595 in spampd "/etc/init.d/spampd fails when sh is dash - makes package uninstallable" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69595
<sfllaw> Jozo-: Laser_away is right.
<Jozo-> sfllaw: ... for opening edgy task for them?
<sfllaw> Yeah.  You can do it if it's high or critical importance.
<sfllaw> It's not worth it for anything less than that.
<sfllaw> Broken dependencies, bashisms in #!/bin/sh scripts, and bad init-scripts would count here.
<Jozo-> bug 59929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59929 in graphviz-cairo "Needs dependency on graphviz" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59929
<sfllaw> So I'm not sure how universe updates are going to proceed.
<sfllaw> I suspect dholbach or Hobbsee knows more.
<Jozo-> and there many many more... I can't count of them all...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75174 in acpi (main) "runaway kacpi_notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75174
<Jozo-> Is there clear guidelines what to do and when... I
<Jozo-> 've not found them yet. :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71793 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75175 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree does not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75177 in vbetool (main) "eMachines m6805: vbetool fails to restore from hibernate in edgy (ok in dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75178 in thunar (main) "crash with large gif file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75179 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "AoE module doesn't work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75180 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Incorrect reference to /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75180
<LaserJock> sfllaw: still around?
<crimsun> (on saturday night? surely he has a life unlike this mere mortal.)
<LaserJock> he was around an hour ago
<crimsun> right, so he has a life.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> You're pretty adamant about that, eh crimsun?
<crimsun> (what about?)
<somerville32> The whole "people have a life".
<somerville32> Sometimes I wonder if you're just trying to convince us you have a life ;] 
<crimsun> I sit in #ubuntu-bugs. Do you -think- I have a life? :)
<DarkMageZ> don't forget that it's not saturday night everywhere in the world :P
<crimsun> it is in his timezone.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75182 in gtkpod (universe) "merge: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75183 in gnome-pilot (main) "gnome-pilot windows open repeatedly for loose palm connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75184 in gnome-pilot (main) "device selection is not user friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75185 in Ubuntu "Invalid CD Name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75186 in linux-source-2.6.10 (main) "error with the Synapic updater Edgy eft 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75186
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun, ping
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: contentless pong.
<Admiral_Chicago> busy?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> in the future, please ping -with- a description of the issue
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun, will remember, just a quick update, you helped me unmute my alsa even though alsa mixer told me it wasn't muted
<Admiral_Chicago> well the command you gave me I have to run when i reboot.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75187 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75187
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not trying to fix it, i have the command so it's not a big deal, just letting you know this happens on my system.
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: I have no recollection of this issue.
<crimsun> (which is what happens when I triage dozens of sound issues daily)
<Admiral_Chicago> i figured that might happen, well i appreciated the help regardless, good luck with your work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75188 in grip (universe) "grip should depend on yelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75189 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "lowlatency not using full preempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73449 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashed when trying to encode to Theora and FLAC" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73449
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75193 in cthugha (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  cthugha 1.4-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75194 in exult (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  exult 1.2-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75195 in firefox (main) "I pressed refresh and firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69277 in kmplayer (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_kxineplayer.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75196 in python-defaults (main) "crash is linked to deluge-torrent (i think)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75197 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office 2.0.4 in Edgy can crash on labels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75198 in evolution (main) ".tiff attachments hang evolution (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75199 in ubiquity (main) "installation crash during kubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75199
<Phoenix7477> How do you respond to a bug where the user is just confused, and its not a bug or anything else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75200 in vlc (universe) "Press Play, then Stop, on avi full-length movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75200
<Hobbsee> Phoenix7477: reject the bug, and give teh user an explanation>
<Phoenix7477> k, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69481 in firefox (main) "firefox cerro despues de instalar java y abri pag web www.cantv.net/videochat" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75201 in totem (main) "Bad cache managing in video playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75202 in nautilus (main) ""Tree" view causes SFTP links to fail" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73432 in firefox (main) "Browser crashed on closing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73439 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashed during high memory/cpu usage" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72075 in firefox (main) "Crash when reloading a page and opening a file at the same time" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71730 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on startup" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75203 in galternatives (universe) "Sync request: galternatives 0.13.4 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75204 in ghextris (universe) "Sync request: ghextris 0.9.0-1.2 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75205 in felix (universe) "Sync request: felix 1.1.2-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75206 in liferea (main) "liferea on edgy crashes when shutting down pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75207 in control-center (main) "Audio crashes when selecting options from the options-list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75208 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "build error fglrx-kernel-sources on Feisty linux-headers-2.6.19-7-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75209 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher generates gtk_widget_size_allocate() warning" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75210 in firefox (main) "Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75211 in Ubuntu "Wireless WEP keys in ASCII don't always work, where HEX does. Ubuntu connects to another unencrypted network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75211
<DarkMageZ> the apport-retrace tool, if i call it without -d then it works fine (tho not as detailed as i would wish). if i call it with -d then i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36227/ , any ideas?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: what's the -d do?
<DarkMageZ> it apparantly is supposed to pull debugging packages to get a superior trace :)
<crimsun> it will if you have the appropriate deb entry in sources.list with apt's cache current.
<DarkMageZ> is there a special repo for these debugging packages?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<DarkMageZ> oh, that's cool.
<crimsun> (I've often wondered why "power users" don't follow u-d-a at the very least)
<Hobbsee> hee
<Hobbsee> *heh
<Hobbsee> guess they dont think of it
<Hobbsee> mind you, it would be nice if it crashed a little more obviously
<crimsun> really? I can make yelp crash very consistently in 7.04 ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<crimsun> yep, just start it ;)
<Hobbsee> yes, but that's a gnome program.  that's to be expected
<crimsun> oh don't worry, I can do it with amarok, too. :)
* Hobbsee wonders if hal will actually start in a chroot
<Hobbsee> haha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75213 in revelation (universe) "FTP icon seems to be missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75213
<DarkMageZ> i can do it with rhythmbox, solong as i hack it up with experimental patches from their bugzilla =S
<DarkMageZ> =D *
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75212 in apticron (universe) "apticron: 6: let: not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75216 in Ubuntu "Volume control when more than one audio device is present." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75214 in Ubuntu "Screen occasionally offset to the left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75217 in gnome-panel (main) "Don't load Gnome-Panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75218 in ppp (main) "ppp does not put nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74605 in Ubuntu "Unable to update Dapper -> Edgy via Install CD (Feature Request)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75219 in anagramarama (universe) "Potential segmentation fault, memory leak and cleanup of debug code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75221 in anagramarama (universe) "Improve user interface experience..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75220 in boa-constructor (universe) "Please sync boa-constructor (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75223 in ubiquity (main) "grub_install to sda (4GB micro-drive)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74547 in java-package (multiverse) "Please add support for Java 6 and Java 7" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74574 in Ubuntu "Quicken 2000 did not install under Crossover from CodeWeavers" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75224 in beryl-core "Beryl says it c aught deadly signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75225 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while trying to open a Flash video in www.eluniversal.com.mx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75226 in libbonobomm1.3 (universe) "Please sync libbonobomm1.3 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75227 in Ubuntu "Jaggy mouse movement when using a usb hub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75228 in anjuta (universe) "crash when editing general preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75229 in Ubuntu "Please sync Mailody 0.2.0-1 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75230 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75231 in gnome-network (universe) "swap in sda2 does not activate automatically and loopback does not start atuomatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75232 in apport (main) "KeyError with -d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75233 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "Firefox startsite title is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75234 in cmake (main) "sync from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75234
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75236 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet wants root privileges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75236
<iKs> Anyone here ? ^^
<iKs> I've been asking my question in #launchpad but noone seems to be responding...
<Hobbsee> iKs: it's a sunday in most countries.
<iKs> In France too ^^
<iKs> oh wait
<iKs> What time is it in the Us ? xD
<bddebian> 9am on the East coast, 6 on the West
<iKs> right..
<iKs> 2pm here
<iKs> Well here is my first question anyway :
<iKs>  If I have to report a bug in Ubuntu about a package, do I have to report it in "package" or in "ubuntu" ?
<iKs> (in launchpad)
<iKs> Here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<iKs> or there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<iKs> ?
<iKs> And what about Feisty ? I dont see any bug in the Feisty part of launchpad :s
<iKs> Here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<iKs>  How come ? :o
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug and add the package
<Hobbsee> because it doesnt split by releases
<Hobbsee> iKs: use https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>/+bug/ so you can see if it's already reported
<iKs> OK, so I have to report it in the Ubuntu pat of the Website..
<iKs> But Hobbsee you say that it doesnt split by release, but there are a lot of new software on Feisty
<iKs> that were'nt there on Edgy
<iKs> or event on Dapper
<iKs> is'nt it illogical not to split bugs ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> it just assumes that you're talking about hte latest versoin
<iKs> Hum.
<iKs> But the last version of GAIM for example is 2.0.0beta2 on Edgy
<iKs> but is 2.0.0beta5 on Feisty !
<iKs> What happens if 2 users report bugs in the same part of the website about 2 different bugs (on old and that got fixed in beta5 and an new one that appeapred in bet5)
<Hobbsee> the feisty one is the one that counts, as that's in development
<Hobbsee> then the old one that no longer applies to the latest version in feisty is closed, and the other one kept open
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75237 in network-manager (main) "fails to connect in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75237
<iKs> OK I understand
<iKs> So the version taht counts is Feisty and if it's fixed in it it's illogical to keep it open..
<iKs> Logical :)
<Hobbsee> yes
<iKs> OK thx a lot ;)
<iKs> I'll try to report as many bugs as I can (after checking it's not reported already B-))
<Hobbsee> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75238 in hardinfo (universe) "Crashed when checking storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75239 in alsa-driver (main) "Default sound card switches every boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75240 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Missing "ubuntu" named icon in hicolor icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75242 in gnome-games (main) "Sudoku fails to start with missing footprints.png error" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75243 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "sky2 driver fails to load on amd64 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75241 in xearth (multiverse) "[edgy ] xearth has bad dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75244 in gnome-panel (main) "[Feisty]  [usability related]   adding eject button next to removable media in the places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75245 in httrack (universe) "crash with multithread " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75246 in dhcp (main) "Wrong route information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75247 in python-defaults (main) "Python crash during running the std. Updatesession from WEB, I don't know why" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75248 in gnome-games (main) "gnome-sudoku won't launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75249 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Arrow glyphs don't show up in some situations." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72074 in firefox (main) "Crash sometimes when i clear private data" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75251 in avahi (main) "Avahi can't find any outside services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75252 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup window doesn't come up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75253 in texinfo (main) "doc should be moved into main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75254 in gdm (main) "XDMCP not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75255 in display-dhammapada (universe) "Wrong locations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72018 in firefox (main) "crash gtk_style_realize Segfault when clicking back after failing to watch a video" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75256 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar crashes on startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75257 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "System hangs on X restart/logout on i945+amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75259 in dhcp (main) "dhcp does not change ntp.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75260 in Ubuntu "rtl8185 Wi-Fi active = freezy system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75261 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75262 in libwnck (main) "[Feisty]  Bad depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75263 in Ubuntu "Fn + Arrow Key Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75263
<somerville32> vil: Is bug one a duplicate of bug two and the issue is that bug one is filed under the wrong package?
<vil> somerville32: let me recall it here
<vil> the first bug # 68623
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32, Bug #1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Admiral_Chicago> ah no
<vil> the first bug #68623
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68623 in eclipse-pydev "pydev dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68623
<vil> second bug #72211
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72211 in eclipse "Eclipse in Edgy, dependency problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72211
<vil> the second one somewhat extends the first one
<vil> my question is if i should mark the first one as duplicate or just reject it
<vil> or anything else
<vil> ahoj jendo :)
<somerville32> Is the first bug filed under the correct package?
<vil> the first one is filed under a wrong package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75264 in gnome-panel (main) "Ubuntu's dialog logout doesn't respect lockdown for the lock screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75265 in gnome-panel (main) "Add a way to remove the "switch user" button in Ubuntu's dialog logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75265
<somerville32> Ok, so what you need to do is change the package for the first bug to the correct package.
<somerville32> Do you know how?
<somerville32> vil; If you don't know how, I can show you how (or do it for you)
<vil> lets say that i want to take a lesson so please tell me how and i will do it myself
<somerville32> Do you have a launchpad.net account?
<vil> yes
<somerville32> Ok, login and visit the bug bug report.
<somerville32> Click on the package name, it'll expand
<somerville32> Under "Package", click choose and a small popup will pop up
<somerville32> Find the correct package and apply
<somerville32> Then click save changes
<somerville32> *bug report
<vil> somerville32: great thanks
<vil> it worked
<somerville32> Now, is the bug report a duplicate of bug report two?
<vil> yes it is
<vil> so shouldn't i create the second one?
<somerville32> What do you mean by create the second one?
<vil> now i guess that the step i just did was enaugh
<vil> above i mention two bugs
<vil> so the second
<vil> someone filed the first one and a while after that i filed the second one under eclipse
<somerville32> Is your bug report better (ie. more informative)?
<vil> now i guess that i should just move the first one to eclipse
<somerville32> Right
<somerville32> But we can't delete the second one
<vil> yes, the second one marks more symptoms
<somerville32> Ok, mark the first bug as a duplicate of the second bug
<vil> done
<somerville32> Awesome. :] 
<vil> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75266 in banshee (universe) "Banshee hangs/crashes on podcast downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75267 in Ubuntu "Vaio S4XP/B Laptop Sound hotkeys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75268 in Ubuntu "Text on boot only on small part of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75268
<ryanakca> when filing a bug report on launchpad, should I put all the (5-6) backtraces into a tarball, or upload them individually?
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, individially
<Admiral_Chicago> err with proper spelling
<ryanakca> lol, kk...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75269 in gnusound (universe) "Crash when record from ALSA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75270 in sound-juicer (main) "Skips a Few Seconds of Tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75271 in kdemultimedia (main) "edgy kmid "Could not open /dev/sequencer"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75272 in Ubuntu "Vaio S4XP/B Laptop Freezes on Shutdown and Reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68958 in kdeutils (main) "klaptopdaemon crash under 6.10" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75274 in cohoba (universe) "Panel icons are not transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75274
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: finished, like so? (I hope I have proper spelling :D ) bug 75273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75273 in apt "Apt constantly sigsevs on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75273
<Admiral_Chicago> ryanakca, let me look it up
<Admiral_Chicago> looks good i think
<ryanakca> Admiral_Chicago: kk, ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75273 in apt (main) "Apt constantly sigsevs on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75275 in gaim (main) "Crash with close gaim+beta5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75276 in xchat (universe) "xchat opening mozilla instead of preferred browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75276
<coNP> I tried to reproduce #75276, and found that xchat opens http links with galeon for me
<coNP> this makes me think that this might not be a bug, but a feature
<coNP> since xchat is not a gnome application
<coNP> what do you think about it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75277 in gnomebaker (universe) "socces sound mutes vlc and totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75277
<ryanakca> coNP: xchat opened galeon for me as well...
<coNP> ryanakca: okay, I would set therefore the bug "confirmed
<ryanakca> coNP: If I remember correctly, you can right click the systray icon and set it in there (for xchat-gnome)
<ryanakca> coNP: back when I was using it (last month)
* ryanakca uses konversation now :D
<coNP> however, I am almost sure that this is not a bug, but a feature
<ryanakca> coNP: yep, I'm agreeing with you... d'you see a systray icon?
<coNP> ryanakca: yes, am I not flooding the channel?
<coNP> I set it now to firefox
<ryanakca> coNP: kk, how are you flooding the channel?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75279 in xulrunner (universe) "Installing libnspr4-dev removes many packages related to firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75279
<coNP> ryanakca: I hope I am not, xchat systrey dumped all config settings to here
<ryanakca> coNP: it open firefox now instead of galean or mozilla now?
<coNP> ryanakca: I was not sure if it was only written to me or to everyone on the cchannel
<ryanakca> coNP: nope.... just you :)
<ryanakca> wb..
<ryanakca> fixed?
<coNP> ryanakca: according to http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q221 sensible-browser is used instead of the default gnome browser
<coNP> and this is working
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75281 in firefox (main) "next windows was blank and suddenly firefox closed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75282 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Lots of "tulip_stop_rxtx() failed" when using NFS share on that machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75282
<ryanakca> kk
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75280 in xserver-xgl (universe) "gtk/icon themes ignored when using xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75280
<coNP> ryanakca: thanks, anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75283 in jabberd2 (universe) "mysql autoconnect is set off in mysql versions >= 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75284 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to install kubuntu 1.06 & 1.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75285 in Ubuntu "Edgy hangs on boot with USB key/mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75286 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75286
<andresmujica> hello
<andresmujica> how should i report a kernel bug...
<andresmujica> http://pastebin.ca/274666
<andresmujica> i've got this one with visor module and usbserial (i think so)
<andresmujica> and another one with acpi.
<andresmujica> but i'm not pretty sure if it's something with the machine
<andresmujica> or if its an ubuntu's kernel bug
<andresmujica> well i've found this Bug #40090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40090 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000094" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40090
<andresmujica> and this one Bug #43686
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43686 in linux-source-2.6.15 "kpilot stops responding" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43686
<andresmujica> so it's ocurring with jpilot,kpilot and gpilot
<andresmujica> seems like something with visor and usbserial module.. ok i'll put some info there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75287 in supertux (universe) "Crashed X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75288 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75289 in Ubuntu "sound problem with mythtv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75291 in f-spot (main) "crashed during loadingprocess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75290 in apt-move (universe) "apt-move doesn't create checksum entries for non debian sections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75292 in postgresql (universe) "debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75292
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-03
<ubotu> New bug: #173546 in cfengine2 (universe) "Please sync cfengine2 2.2.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173546
<ubotu> New bug: #173547 in ubuntu "Openoffice crashes after updating a kubuntu gutsy fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173547
<ubotu> New bug: #173548 in openoffice.org (main) "Section Numbering and Contents almost unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173548
<persia> bug #172309
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172309 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gcutils" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172309
<ubotu> New bug: #173549 in libcaca (main) "Please sync libcaca 0.99.beta13b-2  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173549
<ubotu> New bug: #173550 in vlc (universe) "Package new upstream version (0.8.6d)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173550
<Gunner_Sr> Hi All, looking for a newbie bug to fix as I am just starting out, can anyone recommend one?
<persia> Gunner_Sr: What types of skills do you have?  (I want to find the right type of bug)
<Gunner_Sr> Hi persia, I am VC++ developer, did a little scripting, really want to get in some packaging work and move into MOTU, if possible.
<Gunner_Sr> persia: I have done some GTK+ work, web, HTML and Java.
<persia> Gunner_Sr: OK.  I'll take a look for a C++ type bug :)  That way the fix will be easy, and you can concentrate on learning the process for getting your fixes applied.
<Gunner_Sr> I have worked with RH and RPM, but new to deb package, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #173552 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1 missing xorg.conf on Thinkpad R31" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173552
<persia> Gunner_Sr: Just for reference, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize tries to capture the easiest of bugs, but these mostly appear to be documentation-type bugs.  If I take too long, and you get bored, you might try one.  Also, you might want to join #ubuntu-motu: there are some links in the /topic that can help you start getting familiar with the processes.
<Gunner_Sr> persia: already read most of the docs on the wiki. Just want to get my hands dirty. :-)
<persia> Gunner_Sr: There's a plain C crash in bug #145074 that seems to have most of the information required for a solution.  It's not the trivial fixes of bitesize, but it doesn't look too bad.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145074 in xgalaga "xgalaga-hyperspace crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145074
<Gunner_Sr> persia: let take a look at #145074, thx
 * emgent heya
<persia> Gunner_Sr: Bug #150135 is a C++ bug that looks like some data corruption happening somewhere.  I'll stop looking now, but I generally use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=apport-crash as a source of crash bugs, and guess language by looking at the stacktrace.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150135 in qgo "qgo crashed with SIGSEGV in QChar::QChar()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150135
<ubotu> New bug: #173554 in firefox (main) ""0x80004005 NS_ERROR_FAILURE [nslStringBundle.formatStringFromName]"   error message on open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173554
<ubotu> New bug: #173557 in ubuntu "Upgrade tool didn't run normally, system may be unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173557
<ubotu> New bug: #173558 in mantis (universe) "Mantis depends on apache2 instead of httpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173558
<Gunner_Sr> persia: 145074 also reports a duplicate bug??
<persia> Gunner_Sr: Possibly.  Some issues are reported more than once.
<Gunner_Sr> persia: from an assigment point of view, how does that work??
<persia> Gunner_Sr: Assign yourself to the primary bug, and ignore the duplicate, except as a source of information to fix the bug.  The duplicate is hidden, and will be considered assigned and closed in concert with the primary bug.
<Gunner_Sr> persia: okay, thx.
<ubotu> New bug: #173559 in hal (main) "Cowon iaudio7 not recognized as music device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173559
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173560 in gnome-pilot (main) "No way to install files to SD Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173560
<ubotu> New bug: #173562 in firefox (main) "it just closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173562
<ubotu> New bug: #173561 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "the gnome system monitor can't work after closing it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173561
<ubotu> New bug: #173563 in firefox (main) "firefox wrongly handle empty url." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173563
<ubotu> New bug: #173566 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_is_value_type()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173566
<ubotu> New bug: #173569 in kdebase (main) "KDE does not respond to PrintScreen key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173569
<ubotu> New bug: #173570 in k3b (main) "K3b crashed while burning or verifying a data DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173570
<ubotu> New bug: #173574 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "crash after hibernation on vaio n21s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173574
<ubotu> New bug: #173575 in gnomescan (universe) "gnomescan (flegita) segfaults when logitech quickcam connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173575
<ubotu> New bug: #173576 in casper (main) "Persistent mode not supporting Vesa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173576
<ubotu> New bug: #173578 in ubuntu "Videomode not supportet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173578
<ubotu> New bug: #173579 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173579
<ubotu> New bug: #173584 in gnome-utils (main) "baobab crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 165067)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173584
<ubotu> New bug: #173585 in firefox (main) "firefox renders text over images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173585
<ubotu> New bug: #173590 in liferea (main) "liferea offers gwget & curl but is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173590
<ubotu> New bug: #173591 in apport (main) "tool for fixing a LP bug with a .crash attachment" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173591
<ubotu> New bug: #173592 in adept (main) "i dont know what happened but Adept Crashed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173592
<ubotu> New bug: #173599 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.85.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173599
<dholbach> good morning
<Varka> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Varka
<ubotu> New bug: #173608 in rsync (main) "[rsync] possible execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173608
<ubotu> New bug: #173610 in asterisk (universe) "[asterisk] missing input sanitising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173610
<ubotu> New bug: #173611 in cacti (universe) "[cacti] missing input sanitising (dup-of: 164072)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173611
<ubotu> New bug: #173613 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "can´t set channel 13 on rt2500 chipset based wireless pci card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173613
<ubotu> New bug: #173614 in ubuntu "Circle cursor move to username field in Gutsy's gdm login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173614
<ubotu> New bug: #173615 in pulseaudio (main) "Backport 0.9.8 to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173615
<ubotu> New bug: #173616 in gdebi (main) "Please sync gdebi 0.3.3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173616
<ubotu> New bug: #173618 in xinetd (main) "Please sync xinetd 1:2.3.14-1.1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173618
<ubotu> New bug: #173619 in vlc (universe) "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: vlc-nox when I try to install vlc in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173619
<ubotu> New bug: #173620 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GNOME Color Chooser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173620
<ubotu> New bug: #173621 in alsa-modules-i386 "SB0400 Audigy 2 Value issues with latest emu10k1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173621
<ubotu> New bug: #173622 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[7.10] Doesn't dim screen on nvidia chipsets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173622
<ubotu> New bug: #173624 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer : dependency is not satisfiable in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173624
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<\sh> can someone rebuild mplayer to catch up with libx265-56? :) (bug #173624) thx
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173624 in mplayer "mplayer : dependency is not satisfiable in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173624
<\sh> argl.
<\sh> wrong channel
<ubotu> New bug: #173628 in dia2code (universe) "dia2code doesn't generate properties in C# code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173628
<ubotu> New bug: #173629 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Apple Mac Mini doesn't boot without monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173629
<ubotu> New bug: #173631 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "dh_strip fails if package uses debian/tmp for installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173631
<ubotu> New bug: #173632 in openldap2.3 (main) "debconf - Can not use dc domain style" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173632
<ubotu> New bug: #173634 in ubuntu "system unable to reboot after install of hardy alpha 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173634
<ubotu> New bug: #173635 in zope3 (main) "Please sync zope3 3.3.1-3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173635
<ubotu> New bug: #173636 in yelp (main) "Gnome Help stops responding until Firefox closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173636
<ubotu> New bug: #173637 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes after importing fotos from camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173637
<ubotu> New bug: #158321 in synaptic "Synaptic needs to inhibit GPM from sleeping while downloading/installing packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158321
<ubotu> New bug: #152763 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152763
<ubotu> New bug: #173640 in ubuntu "wrong options screen resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173640
<ubotu> New bug: #173642 in firefox (main) "crash 1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173642
<ubotu> New bug: #173643 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashes on using search function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173643
<ubotu> New bug: #173645 in ubuntu "Sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173645
<ubotu> New bug: #173646 in acidbase (universe) "[CVE-2007-6156] cross site scripting vulnerability" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173646
<ubotu> New bug: #173647 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar keeps crashing after initial use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173647
<ubotu> New bug: #173648 in ubuntu "cannot run live cd or install ubuntu all version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173648
<ubotu> New bug: #173650 in camorama (universe) "Please sync camorama 0.19-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173650
<ubotu> New bug: #173651 in f-spot (main) "F-spot slideshow renders slide transitions incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173651
<ubotu> New bug: #173652 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "unable to adjust screen brightness on sony vaio vgn-sz650n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173652
<ubotu> New bug: #173655 in ubuntu "After hardy crashed I reinstalled gutsy and lost my quit functions " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173655
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> New bug: #173657 in xmail (universe) "xmail post-installation script error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173657
<ubotu> New bug: #164763 in firefox (main) "browser hijacker; how do i get rid of it" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164763
<ubotu> New bug: #164782 in firefox (main) "THIS site appears to have downloaded some ADWARE / SPYWARE on my hard drive. The site is: http://avsystemcare.com/data/install2.php?52545a0d4647545e006e14176a525867535106076d514e08421e4554100f180108041557595904055c0353425251500544443d0e050607560e0c020245015f530504" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164782
<Hobbsee> ...wow?
<ubotu> New bug: #164788 in exaile (universe) "LD_LIBRARY_PATH in /usr/bin/exaile potentially security issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164788
<ubotu> New bug: #164796 in firefox (main) "yahoo&msn search engs pur prog POOR results! (pls take action) thanx. " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164796
<persia> Doesn't that link just make you want to click, especially with the bug title?
<Hobbsee> same reporter as the other one, i'm guessing
<persia> People are odd.  One would think that an install link would be supposed to install a file.
<ubotu> New bug: #173605 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173605
<ubotu> New bug: #173659 in partman-auto-loop (main) "Add /host/boot to fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173659
<ubotu> New bug: #173649 in rhythmbox (main) "[hardy] rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlEncodeEntitiesReentrant()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173649
<ubotu> New bug: #173662 in transcode (multiverse) "needs rebuild for libglib1.2ldbl transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173662
<ubotu> New bug: #173166 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173166
<ubotu> New bug: #164821 in ubuntu ""Cannot all updates can be installed"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164821
<ubotu> New bug: #173390 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173390
<ubotu> New bug: #173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<ubotu> New bug: #173664 in directory-administrator (universe) "needs rebuild for libglib1.2ldbl transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173664
<ubotu> New bug: #173665 in sqlalchemy (universe) "python-sqlalchemy: Conflicts: python-psycopg but 1.1.21-15ubuntu1 is to be installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173665
<ubotu> New bug: #173667 in firefox (main) "Print dialog is too small to show printer names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173667
<ubotu> New bug: #173668 in warsow (multiverse) "Warsow from default Gutsy package won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173668
<ubotu> New bug: #173669 in w3m (main) "package w3m 0.5.1-4ubuntu2.6.10 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173669
<ubotu> New bug: #173671 in evolution (main) "Evolution settings dialog is resized after being shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173671
<ubotu> New bug: #164940 in ubuntu "fuzzed mpeg causes segfault in gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164940
<ubotu> New bug: #165003 in openoffice.org (main) "package broffice.org None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/broffice.org.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentando sobrescrever `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/intro.bmp', que tamb?m est? no pacote openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165003
<ubotu> New bug: #165074 in checkinstall (universe) "checkinstall can leave / as -rwx------ if interrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165074
<ubotu> New bug: #165100 in ubuntu "My computer clock will not sync." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165100
<ubotu> New bug: #165114 in nautilus (main) "failed to intialize HAL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165114
<ubotu> New bug: #165135 in ubuntu "server edition should support sata raid0 internally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165135
<ubotu> New bug: #165298 in gnome-panel (main) "trying to download updates... keeps saying Mmap room full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165298
<ubotu> New bug: #173672 in base-passwd (main) "asks question about "nobody" during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173672
<ubotu> New bug: #173673 in evolution (main) "Gnome "Save As" removes filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173673
<ubotu> New bug: #173674 in wxglade (universe) "Please merge wxglade 0.6.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173674
<ubotu> New bug: #173675 in g15daemon (universe) "package g15daemon 1.9.0-wip.20070910-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173675
<ubotu> New bug: #164931 in ubuntu "wadi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164931
<ubotu> New bug: #173676 in ubuntu "Adaptec SAS aic94xx in Ubuntu 7.10 Server Installation broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173676
 * emgent hi
<ubotu> New bug: #173677 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_is_value_type()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173677
<ubotu> New bug: #173678 in zsh (main) "zsh does not complete after apt-get install <pkg>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173678
<ubotu> New bug: #173679 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Safely removing USB pendisk makes icon disappear from Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173679
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu
<gary4gar> Bug #172622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172622 in gnome-media "Invalid audio capture settings in gnome-sound-recorder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172622
<gary4gar> hello any updates on this bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #173682 in ubuntu "Kde freeze after approx one hour inaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173682
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #173683 in libccc (universe) "Please sponsor libccc to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173683
<ubotu> New bug: #173681 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "incorrect window previews" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173681
<rbs-tito> should bug 173679 be filed against gnome and kde?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173679 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Safely removing USB pendisk makes icon disappear from Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173679
<ubotu> New bug: #172362 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "permissions not work correctly deleting a file" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172362
<ubotu> New bug: #173685 in xorg (main) "xf86-video-ati Modeline and xvidtune problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173685
<ubotu> New bug: #173686 in vmware-server (partner) "vmware-server break PAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173686
<ubotu> New bug: #173687 in adept (main) "Upgrade to 7.10 fails in adept" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173687
<ubotu> New bug: #172617 in guarddog (universe) "guarddog not uninstalling properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172617
<ubotu> New bug: #172695 in sudo (main) "update-manager has root privileges after sudo was used" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172695
<ubotu> New bug: #172973 in gnome-panel (main) "I can't update my files for my computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172973
<ubotu> New bug: #173639 in gnome-terminal (main) "bash: export: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173639
<Riddell> rbs-tito: depends if it's a bug you're seeing in gnome or kde
<rbs-tito> Riddell: The reporter says both. It should be wislist in any case
<Riddell> it may well be a hal issue
<ubotu> New bug: #173654 in nautilus (main) "Dangerous behaviour on nfs mounted "all_squash" share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173654
<ubotu> New bug: #173692 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "jars included with tomcat break jaxp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173692
<ubotu> New bug: #173693 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin with jabber plugin doesn't handle special-signs like § in the password." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173693
<ubotu> New bug: #173694 in gnome-panel (main) "aMSN open but don't work and say offline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173694
<ubotu> New bug: #173695 in abiword (main) "Abiword segfaults on copy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173695
<ubotu> New bug: #173697 in xml-core (main) "xml-core package crashes on upgrade " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173697
<ubotu> New bug: #173138 in gedit (main) "cannot instal ATI driver for linux begause of character coding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173138
<ubotu> New bug: #173700 in qt4-x11 (main) "Font selection imposible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173700
<ubotu> New bug: #173701 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop should open folded code in case of search match" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173701
<ubotu> New bug: #173703 in evolution (main) "Signed e-mail with attachment are shown without attachment in the message list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173703
<ubotu> New bug: #173704 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Too big screen resolution on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173704
<ubotu> New bug: #173497 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173497
<ubotu> New bug: #173517 in ubuntu "ubuntu gutsy 7.10 / compiz / second xscreen / no keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173517
<ubotu> New bug: #173707 in phpmyadmin (universe) "phpmyadmin crash with segmentation fault on AMD64 Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173707
<ubotu> New bug: #173709 in apparmor (main) "apparmor with klogd in enforce mode, causes kdm to fail during initial launch on Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173709
<ubotu> New bug: #173710 in opera (partner) "opera-browser bug report tool missing from launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173710
<ubotu> New bug: #173711 in powernowd (main) "powernowd fails to create scaling_governor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173711
<ubotu> New bug: #130480 in awn "Windows cannot be focused in xfwm4 while running awn" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130480
<ubotu> New bug: #152822 in awn "awn only exists on the workspace it was launched on (xfce)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152822
<ubotu> New bug: #173715 in tcsh (universe) "tcsh gives two prompts on "setenv |printenv"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173715
<ubotu> New bug: #173717 in grub (main) "Grub has a build-depends-indep against a multiverse package" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173717
<ubotu> New bug: #173720 in acpi-support (main) "support for suspend on Thinkpad R61 with nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173720
<ubotu> New bug: #173721 in gnome-control-center (main) "Gnome keyboard layout options (like remapping Caps Lock) are not reapplied after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173721
<ubotu> New bug: #173722 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Suspend does not work on my Lenovo Thinkpad T60p with ATI Mobility Graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173722
<telexicon> When is the hug day?
<telexicon> Its the 5th right? I need to start testing the heck out of hardy alpha
<albert23> telexicon: yep, it's the 5th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071205
<ubotu> New bug: #173727 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin becomes unresponsive after a few minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173727
<ubotu> New bug: #173731 in bug-buddy (main) "Gimp crashes while trying to open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173731
<ubotu> New bug: #173734 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Hardy Alpha 1: Maximize button does not maximize window completely." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173734
<ubotu> New bug: #173737 in nautilus (main) "nautilus displays icons at size 63% rather than the user's choice of 75% in icon view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173737
<ubotu> New bug: #173690 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173690
<ubotu> New bug: #173738 in geany (universe) "Incredibly difficult to deselect highlighted text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173738
<ubotu> New bug: #173739 in evolution (main) "[hardy] Support for google calendar is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173739
<ubotu> New bug: #173740 in openoffice.org (main) "Incomplete Internationalisation makes Openoffice Difficult to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173740
<ubotu> New bug: #173741 in firefox (main) "personal bookmarks gone after firefox update to this latest version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173741
<ubotu> New bug: #173742 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "high speed usb doesn't work with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173742
<ubotu> New bug: #173743 in xdigger (universe) "xdigger doesn't appear correctly in the menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173743
<ubotu> New bug: #173745 in pwlib (main) "package libpt-1.10.10 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpt-1.10.10.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpt.so.1.10.10', which is also in package libpt-1.10.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173745
<ubotu> New bug: #173747 in totem (main) "seeking in totem is painful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173747
<ubotu> New bug: #173748 in ubuntu "Gnome menu items displayed twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173748
<ubotu> New bug: #173749 in debian-installer (main) "In XUBUNTU: installation get stuck gathering information for installation report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173749
<ubotu> New bug: #173750 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] comma instead of "â" in Bitstream Vera Sans Roman and Deja Vu Sans Book" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173750
<ubotu> New bug: #173754 in kdenlive (universe) "kdenlive does not have a .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173754
<persia> bug #162913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162913 in ubuntu "cpptest needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162913
<ubotu> New bug: #173757 in libgksu (main) "Hardcoded buffer size in gksu-run-helper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173757
<persia> bug #173412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173412 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mscore" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173412
<ubotu> New bug: #173763 in anjuta (universe) "Please sync anjuta (universe) 2:2.2.3-1  from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173763
<persia> bug #173473
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173473 in inkscape "Missing link to Mac OS X packages in localized versions of the website" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173473
<persia> bug #173507
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173507 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] torque" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173507
<ubotu> New bug: #173765 in ubuntu "Black screen when cd tray opens and Kubuntu asks you to remove CD and press enter after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173765
<ubotu> New bug: #173766 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173766
<ubotu> New bug: #173767 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects causes titlebar anomaly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173767
<ubotu> New bug: #173768 in ubuntu "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173768
<ubotu> New bug: #173769 in totem (main) "package totem 2.21.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Abh?ngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173769
<ubotu> New bug: #173770 in kdelibs (main) "kdelibs-data is un-uninstallable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173770
<ubotu> New bug: #173772 in atomix (main) "about dialog won't close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173772
<ubotu> New bug: #173774 in gnome-orca (main) "Please upload new gnome-orca 2.21.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173774
<ubotu> New bug: #173776 in ubuntu "Horizontal gray bars in display after last security update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173776
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-04
<ubotu> New bug: #173781 in balazar (universe) "balazar crashed with GLError in _soya.render()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173781
<ubotu> New bug: #173782 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 ppc does not boot into fresh install (hangs with one block in the progress bar)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173782
<ubotu> New bug: #173783 in libssh2 (universe) "main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173783
<ubotu> New bug: #173786 in ubuntu "nscd required for libnss-ldap to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173786
<ubotu> New bug: #173787 in libnss-ldap (main) "symlinks in /etc/ required for libnss-ldap to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173787
<BlackDiamonds> how do I attach files to a bug report ?
<Kmos> just open the bug and after do a comment
<Kmos> and you've a box there to add the attachment
<BlackDiamonds> can I add more than one attachment per comment ?
<Kmos> not yet :(
<BlackDiamonds> this is my bug report then
<BlackDiamonds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/173790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173790 in linux-source-2.6.22 "USB Wlan device not detected (Prism2 chipset)" [Undecided,New]
<BlackDiamonds> I guess it also effects hardy too since the kernels are the same
<BlackDiamonds> could some one tell me if this is a good bug report or not and can it be triaged ?
<ubotu> New bug: #173788 in ubuntu "tex-live usepackage a4wide missing required a4.sty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173788
<ubotu> New bug: #173789 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Hardy Test 1] Add/remove crashes on search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173789
<Kmos> hardy will have 2.6.24
<BlackDiamonds> oh
<Kmos> so don't need to add it
<BlackDiamonds> ok
<BlackDiamonds> I just hope this gets fixed now or for hardy
<Kmos> add attachment one per comment
<Kmos> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #173790 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB Wlan device not detected (Prism2 chipset)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173790
<ubotu> New bug: #173791 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet will switch from wired to wireless, but not back to wired." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173791
<ubotu> New bug: #173794 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173794
<ubotu> New bug: #173795 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound on 2nd Gen MacBook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173795
<ubotu> New bug: #173796 in hal (main) "ac97 has driver but i have no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173796
<ubotu> New bug: #173797 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel oops on booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173797
<ubotu> New bug: #173798 in pose (multiverse) "POSE gets "hardware exception #3" on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173798
<ubotu> New bug: #173799 in pose (multiverse) "POSE gets "hardware exception #3" on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173799
<ubotu> New bug: #173800 in acpi (main) "Suspend locks up my computer with smiley faces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173800
<ubotu> New bug: #173801 in xchat (universe) "XChat should stay in the workspace where it's opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173801
<persia> Debian 366093
<ubotu> Debian bug 366093 in debbugs "[service.in] fix stop regex to match documentation" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/366093
<ubotu> New bug: #173803 in at-spi (main) "Please upload new at-spi 1.21.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173803
<emkubed> ping
<persia> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<emkubed> hi there. i suppose I expected bugs to be flying by. i take it the mailing list gets the most traffic
<persia> Actually, here probably has more traffic than the ML: this gets bugs, chats, and additional bug references.
<persia> Or maybe not, as the ML also gets all the bug comments.
<emkubed> ah. well i've been using Ubuntu for a while, but I've decided to contribute, and I hear this is the best place to get started
<Hobbsee> i think ubotu's having trouble, or most people aren't filing bugs at this time of day
<Hobbsee> we got a mass lot in yesterday
<persia> I certainly think so.  We've a number of bugs open, and not enough people to triage all the bug reports.
<emkubed> so from here, once you get the hang of it, you apply to the bugcontrol team on launchpad?
<persia> I'd suggest starting with a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs : best things to start are "Bug Triage" or "Fixing Bugs", depending on your interest.
<persia> emkubed: That's about right.  Ask here if you want advice on any bugs.
<emkubed> i'm reviewing those right now, and it sounded like looking for bugs here was the first step. if there aren't reports showing up here, i can just go find any unassigned bug and get started?
<Hobbsee> sure!
<persia> emkubed: Yep.
<emkubed> ok then, i'm going to look for one and I'll fire off any questions I have in here if that'k ok
<persia> emkubed: When getting started, I recommend looking for "New" bugs. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New is the link.
<persia> That's great.  Thanks for helping!
<emkubed> thanks persia
<emkubed> np, i feel like a leech to use ubuntu and not give back. buygin swag isn't enough ;)
<emkubed> from the link you provided, it's showing high level bugs and comments that are, in many cases, quite old. the how to triage wiki links here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.u
<persia> emkubed: Anything "New" needs help, but that list is definitely a better initial target.  I just don't like pasting really long links :)
<emkubed> if someone set the importance as high, isn't that past triage, or are we looking to improve the bug report at that point?
<persia> If it's still "New", it usually either needs improvement or the status is not correct.  Known bugs that can be reproduced should be "Confirmed", and bugs where everything is known should be "Triaged", although setting "Triaged" doesn't become available until you've been doing it a while and joined the right teams.
<persia> On the other hand "New"+"Undecided" usually means nobody has taken a serious look at it first, so that's a better place to start.
<ubotu> New bug: #173805 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice freeze when try to add an extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173805
<ubotu> New bug: #173806 in vlc (universe) "mozilla-plugin-vlc has memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173806
<emkubed> hmm, i can look at that vlc bug....
<ubotu> New bug: #173808 in ubuntu "Could not commit changes - Adept Updater" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173808
<emkubed> ok, hows this look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/173805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173805 in openoffice.org "Openoffice freeze when try to add an extension" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubotu> New bug: #173809 in ubuntu "at command and atq not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173809
<ubotu> New bug: #173813 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "n-m-openvpn not work with manually configured interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173813
<ubotu> New bug: #173814 in ubuntu "no xorg.conf created on install of hardy alpha" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173814
<ubotu> New bug: #173816 in compiz-fusion-bcop (universe) "package compiz-fusion-bcop None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-fusion-bcop.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bcop', which is also in package compiz-bcop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173816
<ubotu> New bug: #173817 in php5 (main) "php5 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2 causing problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173817
<eljefe__> how can I launch top in a (new) konsole , with a single command?
<eljefe__> sorry wrong forum
<dholbach> good morning
<pochu> morning dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #173820 in sound-juicer "Deselect should be Ctrl-Shift-A instead of Ctrl-D" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173820
<dholbach> hey pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #173821 in linux (main) "Plugging in an iPod via USB fails to mount when using ehci-hcd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173821
<ubotu> New bug: #173822 in ubuntu "Atheros 2413 Suddenly Stopped Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173822
<ubotu> New bug: #173823 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "javaws does not register file extension/mime types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173823
<ubotu> New bug: #173824 in ubuntu "ml-2010 no longer detected as usb device in dapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173824
<ubotu> New bug: #173825 in ebox (universe) "please add all modules according to ebox-platform and update it to 0.10.99" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173825
<ubotu> New bug: #173826 in kubuntu-meta (main) "failed to boot in zyrex cruiser FLP 433" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173826
<ubotu> New bug: #173827 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] indywikia" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173827
<ubotu> New bug: #173828 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Pinky-tagger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173828
<ubotu> New bug: #173829 in ubuntu "Please package the Saitek X52 MFD library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173829
<ubotu> New bug: #173831 in evolution (main) "Packaged translations for EN_AU incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173831
<ubotu> New bug: #173835 in apt (main) "Source addresses in new PPC install give 404's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173835
<ubotu> New bug: #173836 in libgphoto2 (main) "Canon A75 no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173836
<ubotu> New bug: #173837 in gdm (main) "gdmflexiserver or 'new login in a window' doesn't refresh screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173837
<ubotu> New bug: #173839 in gimp (main) "GIMP 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 dumping the core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173839
<ubotu> New bug: #173840 in gnomebaker (universe) "drag'n'drop stop working correctly after insertion/deleteion of some folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173840
<ubotu> New bug: #173841 in ubuntu "[gutsy] "leave message" and "switch user" buttons in the gnome screensaver unblock desktop dialog are not translated into Polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173841
<ubotu> New bug: #173842 in afbinit (multiverse) "Please sync afbinit 1.0-3 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173842
<ubotu> New bug: #173843 in ubuntu "static network settings not applied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173843
<ubotu> New bug: #173844 in ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173844
<ubotu> New bug: #173845 in ltsp (main) "LTSP5 ThinClient Setup: Weird problem with flash-nonfree letting Firefox crash (only on thin client, works fine on server itself)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173845
<ubotu> New bug: #173846 in apturl (main) "apturl doesn't speak my tongue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173846
<Chipzz> hi
<Chipzz> how can I indicate that one bug depends (blocks) on another bug?
<Chipzz> I have just filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlrpc-c/+bug/173848 and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtorrent/+bug/173850; the former needs to be fixed for the latter to be able to be fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173848 in xmlrpc-c "Please package more recent version" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Chipzz: Aside from mentioning it in a comment, you can't really.  If you use the syntax "Bug #nnnnnn", Malone will create a hyperlink to make it easier for people to navigate.
<Chipzz> oh heh, suckage :)
<Chipzz> I thought it was best to file 2 bugs since you can do that in bugzilla iirc
<persia> Chipzz: In Malone, it's often best to file I bug with two tasks, but it really depends on the nature of the bug.
<Chipzz> basically, in this case there's a bug in rtorrent (well, not really; the bug is ubuntu compiling against a version of libxmlrpc-c which is too old to support a specific feature), so I thought it would be best to file a bug about the issue in rtorrent, and another bug to request a more recent version of libxmlrpc-c
<persia> Chipzz: Either works.  Sounds like it needs two uploads.  One bug with two tasks might make the person working on it remember more easily, but if you describe it clearly, and add the bug link, it ought work anyway.
<Chipzz> uhu, but in that case, which package should the bug be filed against?
<Chipzz> rtorrent I suppose?
<persia> Chipzz: If two bugs, one for each.  If one bug, one task for each (both)
<Chipzz> hrrrm
<Chipzz> I'm clearly not familiar enough with the concept of tasks :)
<Chipzz> anyway, thx for the explanation :)
<Chipzz> I'll go ask on #ubuntu-motu what the best way to get a new version uploaded would be ;)
<persia> Chipzz: I can answer that: filing the bug.  If you're up for the work, add the patch to change the current version to the new version.  See the #ubuntu-motu topic for hints.
<Chipzz> well I'm not a MOTU
<persia> Chipzz: That's fine.
<persia> Chipzz: Also, Bug #159338 is a good example for tasks.
<Chipzz> I could probably do the packaging, but the thing is I'm not 100% sure if it's appropriate
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159338 in oxine "Re: Heads-up: small xine-lib transition in hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159338
<Chipzz> since the libxmlrpc-c homepage mentions that 1.06 is stable, and the versions beyond that (advanced) are unstable
<Chipzz> latest version is 1.12, but only 1.07 would be needed.
<persia> Chipzz: Unstable is likely bad for an LTS.  You'd need a really good reason.
<Chipzz> now since 1.12 was only released recently, I'm not sure which version would be best to get packaged: 1.08 (which would presumably be the first "kind-of-stable" release which has 64-but support), or 1.12, the latest version, which is more likely to be unstable
<persia> Chipzz: You might ask upstream.  They might have an opinion.
<Chipzz> uhu idd
<Chipzz> but maybe getting the opinion of a MOTU would not be a bad thing either
<persia> Well, what did upstream say?
<Chipzz> haven't asked yet
<ubotu> New bug: #173847 in gnome-system-tools (main) "problems with the windows, I can't move it or do anything with, please I needd to result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173847
<ubotu> New bug: #173848 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "Please package more recent version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173848
<ubotu> New bug: #173849 in linux-meta (main) "[CVE-2007-5500] [linux-source] possible DoS in ptrace attach logic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173849
<ubotu> New bug: #173850 in rtorrent (universe) "XML-RPC reports incorrect values for large files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173850
<ubotu> New bug: #173851 in linux-meta (main) "[CVE-2007-5501] [linux-source] possible remote DoS via crafted TCP ACK responses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173851
<Chipzz> still looking at the sf page to get some clue ;)
<persia> It's really a matter of whether 1.07 is good enough.  I like 64-bit support, but not enough to break it: it's better to not ship something than to ship something broken.
<Chipzz> well chances are that you're going to get bug-reports filed against rtorrent if you ship with the current version of libxmlrpc-c ;)
<Chipzz> going to check something else first
<ubotu> New bug: #173855 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not remember selected item from Library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173855
<ubotu> New bug: #173856 in openoffice.org (main) "installing dictionaries in openoffice too complicated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173856
<persia> I think you're right.  If you don't mind investigating a little, and adding some information to the bugs, there's a good chance the bugs can get fixed.
<Chipzz> (how much packages depend on libxmlrpc-c)
<persia> Chipzz: apt-cache rdepends libxmlrpc-c might tell you, but you might need the binary package.  I'm out of time, but if you get stuck, ask in #ubuntu-torrent, #ubuntu-motu, or here.
<ubotu> New bug: #173858 in ubuntu "Applications in a secondary screen doesn't show the title bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173858
<ubotu> New bug: #173859 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173859
<ubotu> New bug: #173860 in evince (main) "Greyscale printing from Evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173860
<ubotu> New bug: #173865 in gnome-games (main) "Aisleriot lacks launchpad integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173865
<ubotu> New bug: #173861 in libcairo (main) "firefox crashes after upgrading to libcairo 1.4.10-1ubuntu4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173861
<ubotu> New bug: #173863 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus modal error dialog blocks all further interaction on all workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173863
<ubotu> New bug: #173864 in ubuntu "Accents and umlauts don't work in KDE apps with some catalan locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173864
<ubotu> New bug: #173867 in hal (main) "unable to install Planex GW-NS54GM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173867
<ubotu> New bug: #173868 in postfix (main) "postfix-doc unremovable if postfix not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173868
<ubotu> New bug: #173869 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[hardy alpha 1] Java plugin and Jre doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173869
<ubotu> New bug: #173873 in debian-installer (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173873
<ubotu> New bug: #173875 in xsensors (universe) "There is no way to open the tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173875
<ubotu> New bug: #173876 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin does not report errors in /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173876
<ubotu> New bug: #173877 in firefox (main) "firefox is slow and doesn't respond, especially during flash work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173877
<ubotu> New bug: #173784 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173784
<ubotu> New bug: #173880 in ubuntu "rtl8187b error while compiling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173880
<ubotu> New bug: #173881 in wesnoth (universe) "the option "turn_cmd" can stall a computer or maybe start another application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173881
<ubotu> New bug: #173882 in kopete-plugin-thinklight (universe) "changelog error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173882
<ubotu> New bug: #173884 in tork (universe) "copyright error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173884
<ubotu> New bug: #173885 in ekiga (main) "package ekiga None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ekiga.list] failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-removal script mit Signal (Interrupt) getötet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173885
<ubotu> New bug: #173886 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin SIGSEGV (gnome proxy settings)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173886
<ubotu> New bug: #173887 in linphone (universe) "libortp7-dev should conflict libortp5-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173887
<ubotu> New bug: #173888 in ubiquity (main) "Window maximizing bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173888
<ubotu> New bug: #173890 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<ubotu> New bug: #173891 in openoffice.org (main) "basic won't access spreadsheet row > 255" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173891
<ubotu> New bug: #173892 in ubuntu "can't change wallpaper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173892
 * emgent heya
<ubotu> New bug: #173893 in acpi-support (main) "flickering display on samsung p35" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173893
<ubotu> New bug: #173894 in scim-bridge (main) "Enable SCIM render deadkeys useless in KDE/QT apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173894
<ubotu> New bug: #173895 in ubuntu "Different panel-applets don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173895
<ubotu> New bug: #173896 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173896
<ubotu> New bug: #173691 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in FPX_SoundOutput_Latency()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173691
<ubotu> New bug: #173898 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py does not find network printers (Gutsy/amd64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173898
<ubotu> New bug: #173897 in osso-af-settings (universe) "Missing "datarootdir" entry in the pkg config file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173897
<ubotu> New bug: #173900 in sound-juicer (main) "first part of set titles is interpreted as composer/artist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173900
<ubotu> New bug: #173323 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173323
<ubotu> New bug: #172982 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172982
<ubotu> New bug: #172699 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pa_threaded_mainloop_lock()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172699
<ubotu> New bug: #173903 in ubuntu "Genius Webcam works on a 32-bit laptop, but doesn't on a 64-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173903
<ubotu> New bug: #173904 in aptitude (main) "[gutsy] (un)markauto tries to remove packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173904
<ubotu> New bug: #173905 in apache (universe) "Gutsy - apache-ssl missing in gutsy repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173905
<ubotu> New bug: #173906 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] AstroMenace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173906
<ubotu> New bug: #173907 in glipper (universe) "clipper makes lyx(or qt in general ?) unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173907
<ubotu> New bug: #173909 in ubuntu "Kubuntu doesn't see files with special characters in NTFS external drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173909
<ubotu> New bug: #173912 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "problem when importing medias from a camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173912
<ubotu> New bug: #173911 in ubuntu "soundcard master slider does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173911
<ubotu> New bug: #173914 in ebview (universe) "Please sync ebview 0.3.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173914
<ubotu> New bug: #173916 in nautilus (main) "file-rolle can't display chinese file name from zip format file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173916
<ubotu> New bug: #173917 in hal (main) "tv card medion tv-tuner 7134 not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173917
<ubotu> New bug: #173918 in ubuntu "passwd doesn't honour -o switch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173918
<ubotu> New bug: #173920 in ubuntu "xorg 7.3 no font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173920
<ubotu> New bug: #173921 in nautilus (main) "nautilus right-click to run script does not showup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173921
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #173922 in ubuntu "MIR - please include xulrunner-1.9 in hardy main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173922
<ubotu> New bug: #173926 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga fails to register on SIP server, Linphone OK" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173926
<ubotu> New bug: #173927 in ubuntu "boot fails after upgrade to kernel 2.22.14" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173927
<ubotu> New bug: #173930 in evolution (main) "Saving all attachements in Evolution requires selecting parent directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173930
<ubotu> New bug: #173931 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Please merge ~rainct/ubuntu-dev-tools/dev revison 43 into ~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173931
<bddebian> Boo
<Kirrus> who
<bddebian> Don't cry :)
<ubotu> New bug: #173932 in apt (main) "apt-get cannot install packages - Hash Sum mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173932
<afflux> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #173933 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173933
<afflux> anyone able to tell me what to do with bugs about broken package updates (i.e. post-processing scripts), which are not reproducable via apt-get install <pkgname> and don't contain more informationt than "ErrorMessage: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"?
<ubotu> New bug: #173935 in ubuntu "Resume from suspend fails when power cord is removed or inserted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173935
<ubotu> New bug: #173937 in systeminstaller (universe) "Please sync systeminstaller 1.04-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173937
<ubotu> New bug: #173938 in kwave (universe) "kwave doesn't start on 64-bit Kubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173938
<ubotu> New bug: #173939 in aolserver4 (universe) "Please sync aolserver4 4.5.0-12  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173939
<bdmurray> afflux: ask for /var/log/apt/term.log maybe
<afflux> bdmurray: I'll try it, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #173942 in ubuntu "volume increases uncontrollably on Dell 1420n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173942
<ubotu> New bug: #173943 in inkscape (main) "gutsy - inkscape - horizontal aligned font characters are not rendered correctly, they are put on each other instead of next to each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173943
<ubotu> New bug: #173945 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Merge mplayerplug-in 3.50 from debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173945
<ubotu> New bug: #173946 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash with Croatian spellchecker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173946
<ubotu> New bug: #173947 in efax-gtk (universe) "Merge efax-gtk 3.0.16-1 from debian " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173947
<ubotu> New bug: #173948 in sing (universe) "[CVE-2007-6211] sing in debian is vulnerable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173948
<ubotu> New bug: #173949 in ubuntu "Printing on my HP4650 always chooses wrong format and tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173949
<ubotu> New bug: #173950 in ubiquity (main) "Keyboard layout choice in installer confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173950
<ubotu> New bug: #173951 in evolution (main) "On startup Evolution crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173951
<ubotu> New bug: #173952 in totem (main) "[hardy] ogg files do not start playing in mozilla plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173952
<ubotu> New bug: #173953 in k3b-i18n (main) "k3b-i18n should be split or included in language-pack-kde-*" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173953
<ubotu> New bug: #173954 in partman "Installer deletes entire disk without warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173954
<ubotu> New bug: #173957 in ubuntu "Random reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173957
<ubotu> New bug: #173958 in netfilter-extensions (universe) "build process failes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173958
<ubotu> New bug: #173962 in evince (main) "no display of some text of pdf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173962
<ubotu> New bug: #173955 in blackbox (universe) "Merge blackbox 0.70.1 from debian" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173955
<ubotu> New bug: #173956 in ubuntu ""The applet apparence does not change the desktop background"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173956
<ubotu> New bug: #173959 in xorg (main) "X server ignoring FontPath directive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173959
<ubotu> New bug: #173960 in ubuntu "Screen Goes Black After Attempt To Run Apt-Get Install On Ubuntu Server 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173960
<ubotu> New bug: #173969 in language-pack-de (main) ""Erscheinungsbild" dialogue has a spelling mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173969
<ubotu> New bug: #173965 in samba (main) "Samba Folder Attributes Copy Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173965
<ubotu> New bug: #173966 in firefox (main) "java not working in firefox on kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173966
<ubotu> New bug: #173967 in samba (main) "Samba Folder Attributes Copy Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173967
<ubotu> New bug: #173968 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice cannot open a file from a samba server on all kubuntu releases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173968
<ubotu> New bug: #173964 in samba (main) "Samba Folder Attributes Copy Fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173964
<ubotu> New bug: #173971 in gtk+2.0 (main) "libgtk2.0 crashes at execution; gtk+2.0_2.12.2-1 OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173971
<ubotu> New bug: #173973 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager restarted on Ubuntu update - connections and transfers are lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173973
<ubotu> New bug: #173975 in gnome-games (main) "Glchess doesn't apply correctly chess rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173975
<ubotu> New bug: #173977 in network-manager (main) "Network-Manager safe-upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173977
<ubotu> New bug: #173979 in ubuntu "[kubuntu] gnome language pack missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173979
<ubotu> New bug: #174002 in glibc (main) "asks termnal question on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174002
<ubotu> New bug: #174003 in samba (main) "Install Samba 3.0.26a-lubuntu fails on R 8.04 (hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174003
<ubotu> New bug: #174004 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu-desktop metapackage has unresolved dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174004
<ubotu> New bug: #174006 in pcsx (universe) "After running pcsx, the keyboard repeat will stop working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174006
<ubotu> New bug: #174008 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Gusty Bibbon Live CD Fails to load, returns errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174008
<ubotu> New bug: #174010 in ubuntu "Free ShipIt Kubuntu "Gutsy" Install Wants to Upgrade to Gutsy?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174010
<ubotu> New bug: #99646 in ubuntu "Login then Gnome crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99646
<ubotu> New bug: #174011 in banshee (universe) "Banshee won't correctly sync to 2nd generation ipod shuffle." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174011
<ubotu> New bug: #174012 in digikam (main) "digikam crashes when using light table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174012
<ubotu> New bug: #174014 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "Merge mozilla-firefox-adblock 0.5.3.043-4 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174014
<ubotu> New bug: #174015 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "keyboard / log off / shutdown stop working intermittently (bcm43xx related?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174015
<ubotu> New bug: #174016 in epiphany "Middleclick on boomark openes the new tab in the background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174016
<ubotu> New bug: #174017 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found crashes when string "NULL" is entered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174017
<ubotu> New bug: #174018 in ndisgtk (universe) "Kubuntu ndisgtk menu entry cannot start due to bad argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174018
<ubotu> New bug: #174019 in evince (main) "evince printout doesn't work but lp command does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174019
<ubotu> New bug: #174021 in tzdata (main) "tzdata2007j released to address change in .ve" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174021
<ubotu> New bug: #174022 in alsa-driver (main) "Feisty Fawn: No sound on compaq v3000 laptop after hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174022
<ubotu> New bug: #174020 in decibel-audio-player (universe) "decibel-audio-player.py crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174020
<wolfger> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #174024 in update-manager (main) "update-manager shows wrong changelog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174024
<ubotu> New bug: #174028 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Sync kic (2.4a-1) from Debian non-free" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174028
<bdmurray> wolfger: hey! how is it going?
<wolfger> good bdmurray. I just had a question on how I should mark a bug's status.
<Kmos> bug 162901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162901 in ubuntu "Planet Ubuntu lacks author div ids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162901
<wolfger> bdmurray: in the absence of any fast response, I decided on "fix released". Bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/164139
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164139 in adept "adept manager crashes after downloading some package. This is the bug's report" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Kmos> who take care of planet ubuntu ?
<usien_> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #163032 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crash report as live DVD desktop starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163032
<bdmurray> wolfger: "fix released" is fine however usually if I can not root cause the bug but is magically fixed I use Invalid
<usien_> ny1 here?
<wolfger> ok. I decided on fixed because I had same/similar problem myself some time back, but I was wondering if it should be invalid
<wolfger> hello usien
<usien_> hi wolfger
<usien_> am new here
<usien_> just joined the bugsquad
<usien_> at launchpad
<usien_> can someone help a bit
<Kmos> bdmurray: bug 162901 - do you know where to address it ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162901 in ubuntu "Planet Ubuntu lacks author div ids" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162901
<bdmurray> usien_: What in particular do you need help with?
<usien_> just a bit guidance
<usien_> on how to proceed further
<wolfger> usien_: I'm pretty new here myself. I trust you've read the info on the wiki?
<usien_> i need help in how to help you people :)
<usien_> oh ok
<usien_> yes i have read that
<usien_> how to start triaging bugs
<usien_> have you started doing that
<wolfger> yes. I just go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on and look for bugs I can determine a package for
<bdmurray> usien_: We have a list of bugs without a package listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071205 .  That might be a good starting point
<wolfger> well, that's a shorter URL ;-)
<usien_> ok
<bdmurray> That page also includes some documentation about finding the right package
<usien_> thanx a lot
<usien_> when does the hug day start
<bdmurray> I think now in Australia
<usien_> ok
<usien_> are there different channels for that?
<bdmurray> Kmos: I'm not certain but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu might be helpful
<Kmos> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> Nope, this is the right channel
<bdmurray> usien_: so if you have a question about a specific bug feel free to ask
<usien_> ok thanx
<usien_> this is my first time here so i am just getting used to it and rite now checking the bugs without packages
<usien_> can i just pick any bug i like and start working in it
<bdmurray> absolutely, if you want to walk through one step by step we could do that
<usien_> sure
<usien_> i wud luv to
<Kmos> bug 162788
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162788 in ubuntu "Request for explicit warnings/messages on package transitions b/n releases" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162788
<bdmurray> usien_: okay, do you want to pick a bug then?
<usien_> if you know an easy one plz tell me otherwise i'll pick
<usien_> i have to pick one from here rite? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071205
<bdmurray> usien_: lets look at 172396
<bdmurray> er bug 172396
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172396 in ubuntu "no audio with card intel82801g ich7 family" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172396
<usien_> rite am there
<ubotu> New bug: #174031 in ubuntu "[hardy] gdm does auth. but no more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174031
<ubotu> New bug: #174032 in lvm2 (main) "lvresize fails attempting to call fsadm with --resizefs parameter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174032
<ubotu> New bug: #174033 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine ignores "Add two seconds" preference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174033
<bdmurray> So drivers for sound cards are provided by the kernel.  Is there any indication in that bug as to what kernel they are using?
<usien_> 2.6.22-14-generic?
<bdmurray> Right, so the package in this case would be linux-source-2.6.22
<bdmurray> Additionally there is a whole page in the ubuntu wiki dealing with debugging sound problems
<mgunes> hi all
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and we want the information from the reporting sound bugs section
<bdmurray> mgunes: hello
<usien_> mgunes hi
<mgunes> just kicked three bugs off the list
<bdmurray> awesome! thanks for helping out
 * mgunes looks for more
<usien_> ur 23meg rite?
<usien_> *mgunes
<mgunes> yes
<usien_> i just read ur interview ;)
<mgunes> ah, cool :)
<usien_> bdmurray: shud i report the package then?
<bdmurray> usien_: right you would want to change the package you can do this by clicking on the downwards arrow type thing on the right hand side of the yellow line
<bdmurray> This will also present some other areas you can change
<bdmurray> Like setting the Status to Incomplete, adding a comment asking for debug information and the checkbox for e-mail me changes
<usien_> yes
<usien_> shud i set the status to incomplete?
<bdmurray> Yes, since we don't have all the information we need the status should be Incomplete
<usien_> shud i keep assigned to no boady?
<bdmurray> usien_: that is correct you can learn more about assignment at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Assignment
<bdmurray> For the most part people will assign bugs to themselves when they are fixing them
<usien_> ok thanx a lot
<usien_> so now i have triaged that bug?
<mgunes> bdmurray, /Bugs/HowToTriage recommends that we assign bugs to ourselves when triaging though
<wolfger> bdmurray: I picked up 163585 and discovered it already had a package assigned (adept), but I think it might actually belong to a different package (xfce). Advice?
<bdmurray> usien_: I don't see that you actually asked for additional debugging information though
<bdmurray> bug 163585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163585 in adept "adept manager cannot run in Xfce intalled in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163585
<bdmurray> mgunes: thanks, I'll update that page
<usien_> What kind of further information should i ask for
<ubotu> New bug: #106614 in ubuntu "zip drive doesnt exist" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106614
<bdmurray> usien_: the information detailed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems#head-b6a8376cdf0f686715eda6c8d393479f5502a559
<mgunes> bdmurray, thank you too; I've been puzzled about this for a while
<bdmurray> mgunes: Assigning it to yourself was the best way at the time to be able to find the bugs you had asked for more information about
<bdmurray> Now there are some new feature in Launchpad that allow you to find bugs you have commented on which helps
<mgunes> right
<ubotu> New bug: #174034 in texmacs (universe) "Sync texmacs 1.0.6.11-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174034
<mgunes> bdmurray, the standard GNOME documentation for the capplets is part of ubuntu-docs, right?
<bdmurray> mgunes: I'm not certain but dpkg -L ubuntu-docs might be helpful
<bdmurray> wolfger: I think there is a xubuntu-meta package and that is where I have been putting xubuntu specific bugs
<usien_> bdmurray can you please check the bug now
<usien_> i have requested more info
<bdmurray> usien_: looks good - now you have triaged the bug!
 * bdmurray hugs usien_ 
<usien_> thanx thats my first bug!!!
<mgunes> bdmurray, does the graph in the hug day page show the number of bugs without a package assigned?
<bdmurray> mgunes: no it only shows those that are New and w/o a package
<ubotu> New bug: #174036 in update-manager (main) "No "new distribution release available" button to upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174036
<mgunes> bdmurray, what do you use to plot it?
<bdmurray> mgunes: gnuplot plots the data which is gathered using bughelper but could be done with some python web scraping
<mgunes> cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-05
<ubotu> New bug: #174041 in firefox (main) "M-Player Plugin for Mozilla is not recognized after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174041
<mgunes> hi Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #174043 in lastfm (universe) "menu entry has no icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174043
<Hobbsee> hey mgunes
<bdmurray> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya bdmurray!
<nanley> Could anyone help me on what to do with Bug #153782 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153782 in xorg "[Gutsy] screen doesn't resume after suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153782
<nanley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/153782
<nanley> The user has fixed the problem with a boot parameter, so do I invalidate the bug or confirm it?
<bdmurray> nanley: I believe it is possible to have systems automatically boot with specific kernel options like that
<bdmurray> isn't that right ogasawara?
<bdmurray> nanley: But I believe we would need dmidecode information to create the system match
<ogasawara> just a sec, taking a look
<ogasawara> nanley: well they can update their grub to always boot with those kernel options
<nanley> they already have
<ogasawara> nanley: but I wouldn't consider that a proper solution
<nanley> so should i confirm it?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: my notes say arch/i386/kernel/acpi/boot.c
<nanley> ogasawara: If I understand correctly, these boot parameters will be added to the Hardy and will be applied to the system by autodetection?
<ogasawara> nanley: where did you see that?
<nanley> ogasawara: *added to the Hardy Final build
<nanley> ogasawara: I haven't seen this anywhere, I'm just speculating...
<nanley> ogasawara: Because it seems that it would be a hassle for a user to have to add a parameter for every installation...
<ogasawara> nanley: well the Hardy kernel is out for testing if you want to ask them to give it a try
<bdmurray> It would also be good to get the dmidecode information and make certain their BIOS is up to date
<nanley> ok
<nanley> thanks
<ogasawara> nanley: I've got a stock reply for testing the Hardy kernel if you want it
<nanley> i'll take it :)
<ogasawara> nanley: look at the last comment of 158444
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, what is the kernel bug channel for ubuntu? I seem to recall there is one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or the kernel-devel channel maybe
<bdmurray> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu-kernel should work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot
<mgunes> 21 bugs and counting..
<bdmurray> mgunes: awesome!
<mgunes> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174047 in nautilus (main) "hal and CD recording" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174047
<ubotu> New bug: #114104 in ubuntu "2-Way satellite broadband unstable in Feisty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114104
<ubotu> New bug: #114128 in ubuntu "DVD drive problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114128
<ubotu> New bug: #174048 in xen-3.1 (main) "missing dependency: python-xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174048
<ubotu> New bug: #116045 in ubuntu "Accelerometer not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116045
<ubotu> New bug: #118012 in ubuntu "Ubuntu starting DMA error" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118012
<ubotu> New bug: #174050 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner cant burn cd-rw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174050
<ubotu> New bug: #174054 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "DomU crash with 2.6.22-14-xen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174054
<ubotu> New bug: #174056 in gnome-session "Long login time with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174056
<ubotu> New bug: #174057 in libcairo (main) "Systemwide problems with libcairo2 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174057
<ubotu> New bug: #174058 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_structure_from_string()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174058
<ubotu> New bug: #174060 in rhythmbox (main) "crashed on next open after rhythmbox coredumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174060
<ubotu> New bug: #174061 in dolphin (main) "In Dolphin media showed up 3 times in sidebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174061
<ubotu> New bug: #174062 in firefox (main) "Only some opened website, i don't know how to explain." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174062
<ubotu> New bug: #174064 in ubuntu "audio player does not seem to have power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174064
<ubotu> New bug: #174063 in ubuntu "switching "desks" crashes navigation and must restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174063
<ubotu> New bug: #174065 in gtodo-applet (universe) "gtodo-applet has wrong homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174065
<Hobbsee> ogasawara: ping?
<ubotu> New bug: #174069 in cupsys (main) "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174069
<ubotu> New bug: #174070 in firefox (main) "filefox 2.0.0.10 hangs when making changes to Linksys WRT54g Router" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174070
<ubotu> New bug: #174072 in wireless-tools (main) "wireless-tools diverges unnecessarily from upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174072
<ubotu> New bug: #119276 in ubuntu "Mouse does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119276
<ubotu> New bug: #174074 in ubuntu "All Nautilus windows are unresponsive if another Nautilus window has a dialog box open." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174074
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> New bug: #174077 in ubuntu "updatedb exits with error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174077
<ubotu> New bug: #174079 in tzdata (main) "tzdata update 2007f-3ubuntu1 causes stack smashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174079
<ubotu> New bug: #174082 in nautilus "Should be able to select files with lasso instead of rectangle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174082
<ubotu> New bug: #174083 in monodevelop (universe) "don't start: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'MonoDevelop.Core.Runtime' from assembly 'MonoDevelop.Core'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174083
<ubotu> New bug: #174085 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin changes my nick and sometimes disconects me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174085
<ubotu> New bug: #174087 in mplayer (multiverse) "vlc/mplayer breaks in hardy-alpha-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174087
<ubotu> New bug: #174088 in ubuntu "gnome-panel hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174088
<ubotu> New bug: #174089 in totem (main) "galago plugin is not included" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174089
<ubotu> New bug: #174090 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "md5sum error in postinstall for package flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174090
<ubotu> New bug: #174091 in libcairo (main) "firefox crash for some web site with libcairo.so.2 (1.4.10-1ubuntu4.1) (dup-of: 173861)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174091
<ubotu> New bug: #174093 in network-manager (main) "network-manager fails upgrade on gutsy with error code 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174093
<ubotu> New bug: #174094 in ntfs-3g (main) "[Hardy] My USB NTFS hard drives fail to mount properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174094
<ubotu> New bug: #174096 in ubuntu "scsi problem on live kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174096
<ubotu> New bug: #174097 in ubuntu "Evolution does not sort by subject correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174097
<ubotu> New bug: #174098 in vmware-server (partner) "VMware Server Console hangs on launch with bad pointer message from glibc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174098
<ubotu> New bug: #174102 in gnome-rdp (universe) "gnome-rdp: Error during the connection to database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174102
<dadehoog> Hi all
<dadehoog> Not quite sure how to go about this ... I'm re-reading the Wiki pages, but, I'm testing out the Hardy alpha 1 LiveSession and I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UbuntuDesktop
<dadehoog> I'm at step 2.5 and appear to have similar - but different - issues to the Wiki edit
<dadehoog> specifically, I move something to Trash and it isn't put into Trash, nor is the icon updated, it's just deleted.
<dadehoog> How should I go about reporting the bug ?
<dholbach> good morning
<dadehoog> greetings
<ubotu> New bug: #174104 in ubuntu "GNOME Trash empty but ~/.Trash contains deleted files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174104
 * persia is certain that must be a dup, given the wiki page referenced above
 * dadehoog thought so - but couldn't find a duplicate ...
<persia> Really?  Odd.  Perhaps the bug was known to the ISO testers, but not to LP.
<dadehoog> I think that the wiki edit was a half-arsed bug report attempt
<dadehoog> it doesn't accurately describe the problem
<dadehoog> it just says that the applet doesn't show the files (by changing the icon) ... it's deeper than that.
<ubotu> New bug: #174106 in ubuntu "Welcome sound is played with wrong soundcard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174106
<ubotu> New bug: #174107 in hal (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174107
<mgunes> do we close all translation change request bug reports, pointing to the translation page in LP?
<persia> mgunes: No.  Not everything gets translated in Rosetta.  Check: if it can be in Rosetta, close and point there.  If you're feeling motivated, and you can check, consider proposing the adjustment there.
<persia> If it can't be translated in Rosetta, just leave the bug: it may need developer attention.
<mgunes> persia, that's exactly what I had meant: close, and point to the translation page in rosetta
<persia> mgunes: Right, but check to make sure that there is a place in Rosetta for the translation first.  Some applications have funny translations that aren't supported by Rosetta.
<mgunes> sure, that's what I'm doing
<mgunes> we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-fb119da008af90df2a8efdc1e7b093af95deb720 , but it doesn't state if the bug is to be closed
<mgunes> perhaps this needs to be added to /Bugs/CommonTasks
<mgunes> in what package would the strings for the "New Printer Found" popup text be?
<mgunes> I'm looking at bug #160274
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160274 in ubuntu "Typo in german translation: New printer found ballon says "druckbereites" instead of "druckbereit"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160274
<seb128> mgunes: that looks like a german translation issue so language-pack-gnome-de
<mgunes> seb128, thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<mgunes> hmm, but I still need to point to the package to be translated in Rosetta
<ubotu> New bug: #174110 in ubuntu "No installable kernel for SiS x86 processor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174110
<ubotu> New bug: #174112 in openoffice.org (main) "[openoffice.org] [CVE-2007-4575] Potential arbitrary code execution vulnerability in 3rd party module (HSQLDB)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174112
<ubotu> New bug: #174113 in ubuntu "Mplayer and Xine cannot read from source." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174113
<ubotu> New bug: #174115 in libgc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174115
<kagou> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #174114 in ubuntu "Gutsy LiveCD failure on specific laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174114
<ubotu> New bug: #174116 in mono (main) "Mono IPv6 issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174116
<ubotu> New bug: #174117 in f-spot (main) "Intro key to exit edit mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174117
<ubotu> New bug: #174118 in f-spot (main) "menu key does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174118
<ubotu> New bug: #174119 in cups-pdf (main) "Unable to print to PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174119
<ubotu> New bug: #174122 in gcom (universe) "gcom was renamed to comgt, new upstream versions were released - see http://sf.net/projects/comgt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174122
<ubotu> New bug: #174123 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "No manpage or --help option for check-sysmbols" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174123
<ubotu> New bug: #174124 in openoffice.org (main) "Using the diagram-assistant you can´t choose  the data-area by mouse (Kubuntu 7.10; Openoffice 2.3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174124
<ubotu> New bug: #174125 in ubuntu "Drag-and-drop file into executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174125
<ubotu> New bug: #174126 in antlr (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174126
<ubotu> New bug: #174128 in dhcp3 (main) "asks debconf question on dapper->hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174128
<ubotu> New bug: #174129 in evolution (main) "[hardy] Evolution 2.12.3-0ubuntu1 crashes on startup" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174129
 * txwikinger2 wishes Happy BughuggingDay
<ubotu> New bug: #174130 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Gutsy] Since upgrading the Epiphany web browser renders letters blurred every other day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174130
<ubotu> New bug: #174132 in epiphany (universe) "When opening links in new tabs the favicon isn't displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174132
<mgunes> could someone from bug control "wishlist" bug 174125 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174125 in nautilus "Drag-and-drop file into executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174125
<pedro_> mgunes: done
<mgunes> thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #174134 in apt-file (universe) "apt-file search prints all results twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174134
<ubotu> New bug: #174135 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 173118)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174135
<ubotu> New bug: #174137 in egenix-mx-base (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174137
<ubotu> New bug: #174138 in gnome-cups-manager (universe) "start up cups daemon after selecting printing in administration menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174138
<mgunes> Why are there no translations in Rosetta for gfxboot? Where are the translations for the desktop CD boot menu?
<ubotu> New bug: #174140 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "dom0 kernel bug at shutdown of hvm windows server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174140
<ubotu> New bug: #174141 in ubuntu "Feature request: Restore Quit functionality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174141
<ubotu> New bug: #174143 in ndiswrapper (main) "Not present in the default installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174143
<ubotu> New bug: #174142 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Cannot install flash plugin due to md5sum mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174142
<ubotu> New bug: #174144 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio pa_pid_file_create() failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174144
<ubotu> New bug: #174146 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174146
<ubotu> New bug: #174147 in network-manager (main) "network-manager shuts down connections on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174147
<txwikinger2> Any suggestions what to do with this bug #161843? Should I mame a blueprint for getting a KDE-style compatible frontend? Or just keep it on wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161843 in hplip "HPLIP Toolbox looks ugly" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161843
<ubotu> New bug: #174148 in dbus (main) "Error on startup: “Element <standard_system_servicedirs> not allowed”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174148
<robertj> hrmm, my keyboard just went by-by during security updates
<robertj> I went afk came back and went to enter my password at the screensaver and nada
 * robertj files Bug #174152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174152 in gdm "funky virtual res on gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174152
<seb128> robertj: that's a duplicate
<seb128> and it any case not a gdm bug, rather an xorg one
<robertj> know of a workaround?
<ubotu> New bug: #174151 in ubuntu "USB connected UPS reported as internal power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174151
<ubotu> New bug: #174152 in gdm (main) "funky virtual res on gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174152
<ubotu> New bug: #174154 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgrades: Errors on libstonith0 and libpils0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174154
<ubotu> New bug: #174155 in debian-installer (main) "install xubuntu CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174155
<ubotu> New bug: #174156 in ubuntu "mouse pointer disappears in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174156
<ubotu> New bug: #174157 in ubuntu "Search for codecs stopped without results " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174157
<ubotu> New bug: #174159 in ubuntu "ubuntu gutsy freeze with firefox 2.0.0.11 open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174159
<ubotu> New bug: #165292 in zodb "ZODB doesn't record attribute changes on Gutsy x64 (dup-of: 165287)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165292
<ubotu> New bug: #174160 in straw (universe) "Straw doesn't handle gnome proxy settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174160
<ubotu> New bug: #174162 in nis (main) "cannot bind to YP server under AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174162
<ubotu> New bug: #174163 in ubuntu "Flashplayer hasn't got sound in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174163
<greg-g> how is the hug day going?
<txwikinger2> greg-g: You want a hug? :)
<greg-g> thaaanks txwikinger2 ;)
 * txwikinger2 hugs greg-g
 * greg-g loves this community
<ubotu> New bug: #174164 in ubuntu "system monitor reports active programs as sleeping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174164
 * txwikinger2 leaves for home in order to hug some more bugs
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174165 in apt (main) "apt-get & Update Manager 'Problem parsing dependency suggests'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174165
<ubotu> New bug: #174049 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174049
<ubotu> New bug: #173262 in ubuntu "No sound in my Toshiba Laptop A105-1712" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173262
<ubotu> New bug: #174170 in pidgin (main) "Certain characters don't show up in the text area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174170
<bdmurray> hello and happy bug day
<LeMartin> hello i need support with bugday
<bdmurray> LeMartin: okay, what kind of help do you need?
<ubotu> New bug: #173819 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173819
<LeMartin> bdmurray: i want to assign a bug to a package
<ubotu> New bug: #174168 in openssh (main) "expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174168
<bdmurray> LeMartin: okay, which bug?
<LeMartin> Bug #174159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174159 in ubuntu "ubuntu gutsy freeze with firefox 2.0.0.11 open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174159
<LeMartin> i want to assign a firefox package... i'm ok?
<ubotu> New bug: #174174 in e2fsprogs (main) "[e2fsprogs] [CVE-2007-5497] several integer overflows in memory allocating code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174174
<ubotu> New bug: #174175 in mozilla-firefox "firefox crash, SIGBUS in firefox and apps embedding it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174175
<bdmurray> LeMartin: Maybe, it would be interesting to find out if their system freezes with Firefox closed.  Additionally, getting some log files might be helpful
<LeMartin> mmm
<LeMartin> then.. i would to contact who reported the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #174176 in mozilla-firefox "firefox crash, SIGBUS in firefox and apps embedding it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174176
<ubotu> New bug: #174177 in emacs22 (main) "[emacs] [CVE-2007-6109] buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174177
<bdmurray> Right you can click on the downward arrow on the right hand side in the yellow line and set the status to Incomplete and ask if it happens with Firefox closed and log files like '/var/log/syslog*'
<bdmurray> pedro_: are you familiar with how to handle bugs that may be translation related?
<bdmurray> I'm uncertain what to do with 160343
<bdmurray> bug 160343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160343 in ubuntu "Problem with "Scrivania" vs "Desktop" in italian version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160343
<ubotu> New bug: #173586 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173586
<ubotu> New bug: #174179 in gnump3d (universe) "[gnump3d] [CVE-2007-6130] password restriction bypass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174179
<ubotu> New bug: #174180 in compiz (main) "window decorator shadows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174180
<pedro_> bdmurray: some of them, let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #174181 in freeglut (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174181
<ubotu> New bug: #174182 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "Filesystem resource script is busted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174182
<pedro_> bdmurray: xdg-user-dirs should do the trick there
<pedro_> haven't used kubuntu to see if k3b or ktorrent show the right folder name
<pedro_> I've seen some problems with upgrading from feisty with that dirs but no with a default gutsy installation
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #174183 in synaptic (main) "synaptic manager preferences not remembered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174183
<ubotu> New bug: #174185 in ubuntu "Occasionally, disk goes crazy, system freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174185
<ubotu> New bug: #173485 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in impl_requestCreateItem()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173485
<ubotu> New bug: #174187 in mythplugins (multiverse) "MythFlix cannot add, remove or reorder queue; Cover art not shown; HTML shown in description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174187
<ubotu> New bug: #174188 in eog (main) "Cannot open 'jpg' files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174188
<ubotu> New bug: #174189 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker russian translation problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174189
<ubotu> New bug: #174191 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensavers cause high CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174191
<ubotu> New bug: #174192 in nautilus (main) "Status line shows only space left" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174192
<ubotu> New bug: #174193 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird increadbly slooooow...... " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174193
<ubotu> New bug: #174194 in tar-doc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174194
<bdmurray> pedro_: what package provides the menu editor?  bug 161086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161086 in alacarte "Broken Menu Editor + Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161086
<bdmurray> well, it seems to have a package already
<bdmurray> ogasawara: any ideas about bug 161090?  it seems to be kernel related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161090 in ubuntu "ipod won't mount unless I run modprobe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161090
<ogasawara> bdmurray: just a sec, lemme finish up this one bug
<ubotu> New bug: #174195 in ubuntu "crash handler not catching crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174195
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ah, I've seen that one before somewhere
 * ogasawara searches
<greg-g> bdmurray: alacarte is the package (I had to search for it too, and I was the one who assigned that bug to that package)
<ogasawara> bdmurray: 88746?  but I that's not the report I remember
<bdmurray> greg-g: ah, well feel free to put your name on the bug day wiki for it
<bdmurray> pedro_: would bug 161091 be gnome-menu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161091 in ubuntu "Synaptic causes multiple menu items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161091
<pedro_> bdmurray: let me see
<pedro_> bdmurray: yup, it is
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you want to take it or shall I?
<greg-g> bdmurray: oh, I didn't see that wiki page actually, heh.  marked off
<greg-g> now, to find the other 3 bugs I did that on earlier today
<bdmurray> greg-g: Thannks for helping out!
<pedro_> bdmurray: go ahead and change the package, i'll do the triage for it :-)
<bdmurray> You should be able to find the other ones you did by looking at your launchpad user's page
<bdmurray> pedro_: done
<pedro_> bdmurray: thanks you!
<mgunes> bdmurray, in what package would the translations for the desktop CD boot menu be?  There are no translations for gfxboot in Rosetta.
<bdmurray> mgunes: I think debian-installer but they would know best in #ubuntu-installer
<mgunes> alright, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #174198 in azureus (universe) "Missing dependency on java2-runtime et al." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174198
<ubotu> New bug: #174199 in ubuntu "No sound with soundcard NVidia CK804" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174199
<ubotu> New bug: #174200 in rhythmbox (main) ""Next Song" doesn't work with Last.fm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174200
<bdmurray> It seems like every 3rd bug doesn't have a package
<ubotu> New bug: #174202 in gedit (main) "impossible création de piles d'appels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174202
<nibblesmx> Hello. Can somebody tell me how can I profile evolution-data-server memory use with valgrind?
<bdmurray> nibblesmx: have you looked at the Valgrind wiki page?
<nibblesmx> bdmurray: yup. It says that i should use G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log <program> <arguments>
<nibblesmx> bdmurray: but evolution-data-servers starts automatically. Even if i kill it, it respawns immediately
<pedro_> nibblesmx: which bug is the one affecting you'
<nibblesmx> pedro_: I looked at previous bug reports, to check if my bug was already posted. And it turned out that it was. But the bug report was closed for not having enough information
<nibblesmx> pedro_: right now, evolution-data-server uses 30 megs of RAM
<nibblesmx> pedro_: 10 minutes ago, it used 10 megs
<nibblesmx> pedro_: but in 3-4 hours, it will use all my RAM, and half of my swap
<pedro_> nibblesmx: which distro and version of evolution-data-server are you running ?
<nibblesmx> pedro_: ubuntu gutsy 32, up-to-date
<nibblesmx> evolution-data-server version 1.12.1-0ubuntu1
<pedro_> i do recall some memory issues with e-d-s , nibblesmx do you have the number of the bug that was closed?
<pedro_> for taking a look to it
<pedro_> there's a couple of them in the gnome bugzilla
<nibblesmx> pedro_: sure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/120617
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120617 in evolution-data-server "Excessive memory use" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> New bug: #174203 in ubuntu "No surround sound on Realtek ALC660VD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174203
<hggdh> nibbles,x: evolution --force-shutdown
<hggdh> nibblesmx: evolution --force-shutdown first
<hggdh> then start e-d-s under valgrind
<ubotu> New bug: #174205 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174205
<ubotu> New bug: #174206 in ubuntu "Problem after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174206
<ubotu> New bug: #161810 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Configure automatically right widescreen settings for nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161810
<ubotu> New bug: #174207 in ubuntu "thunderbird - when deleting mail, mail is not deleted physically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174207
<ubotu> New bug: #174208 in ubuntu "[suggestion] Gnome-Calender integration into Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174208
<ubotu> New bug: #174209 in ubuntu "Opera browser running very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174209
<ubotu> New bug: #174211 in samba (main) "SMBD hangs on startup if lo is down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174211
<ubotu> New bug: #174210 in gparted (main) "[gutsy] Gparted breaks after every step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174210
<ubotu> New bug: #174212 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Cannot save file to FTP server (on desktop)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174212
<ubotu> New bug: #174213 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "cant build with 2.6.24 kernel source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174213
<ubotu> New bug: #174221 in debian-installer (main) "Unecessary and unfortunate linebreak in F1 help text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174221
<ubotu> New bug: #174225 in nautilus (main) "[nautilus] thumbnails remain after pictures have been deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174225
<ubotu> New bug: #174161 in ubuntu "disconecting users" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174161
<ubotu> New bug: #174227 in mediawiki1.10 "Incorrect/Vague Upgrade Instructions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174227
<ubotu> New bug: #174229 in firefox (main) "fonts smaller after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174229
<ubotu> New bug: #174230 in netbase (main) "/etc/init.d/networking stop/start or restart does not stop/start dhclient." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174230
<ubotu> New bug: #174232 in hgsvn (universe) "hgpullsvn dies with exceptation when started out of repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174232
<ubotu> New bug: #174231 in ubuntu "Cannot use ACER 5051AWXMi when running on battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174231
<ubotu> New bug: #174233 in ubuntu "evolution: save button doesn't work for a new task" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174233
<greg-g> dang, brian is quick with those package assignments! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174234 in network-manager (main) "Scripts inside /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d don't get executed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174234
<ubotu> New bug: #174219 in xulrunner (universe) "Please merge xulrunner 1.8.1.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174219
<ubotu> New bug: #174217 in debian-installer (main) "${BUILD_DATE} apparently returns a date with no separators and none are added before displaying it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174217
<ubotu> New bug: #174236 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174236
<ubotu> New bug: #174235 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "please sync xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.7.196-2 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174235
<ubotu> New bug: #174237 in easytag (universe) "transliteration from russian not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174237
<ubotu> New bug: #174238 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf needs better image scaling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174238
<ubotu> New bug: #174239 in dhelp (universe) "Please merge dhelp 0.6.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174239
<ubotu> New bug: #174240 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf should allow >400% scaling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174240
<ubotu> New bug: #174242 in iodbc (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174242
<ubotu> New bug: #174243 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "Please sync ruby-gnome2 0.16.0-10 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174243
<ubotu> New bug: #174247 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174247
<ubotu> New bug: #174248 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.1 cannot connect to certain XMPP servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174248
<ubotu> New bug: #174249 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter closing unexpectantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174249
<ubotu> New bug: #174250 in nautilus (main) "'E:Das Paket o3spaces-server muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafür finden.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174250
<ubotu> New bug: #174251 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "build against libungif not libgif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174251
<bdmurray> ogasawara: bug 165143 isn't really a kernel bug is it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165143 in linux-source-2.6.22 "korgac invoked oom-killer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165143
<ubotu> New bug: #174253 in gpsd (universe) "sync request: bugfixes in Debian/sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174253
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'd say no
<bdmurray> cool
<ogasawara> bdmurray: but I'm not sure what it responsible for what's eating up the mem
<bdmurray> something other than korganizer?
<choudesh> bdmurray: can you set the importance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/174240 to wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174240 in kdegraphics "kpdf should allow >400% scaling" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #174252 in libungif4 (main) "transition to libgif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174252
<ubotu> New bug: #174254 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash uploading files to MediaWiki" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174254
<bdmurray> choudesh: looking
<choudesh> bdmurray: I am not on the bug team so I can't set importance.
<bdmurray> choudesh: sure, no problem.  I've done it but the bug should probably be forwarded upstream
<choudesh> bdmurray: why is that?
<choudesh> I would like to join the triage team.
<bdmurray> choudesh: I think that is a feature that would need to be implemented in KDE itself and not something specific to Ubuntu.
<choudesh> bdmurray: O, upstream to KDE. ;-)
<choudesh> bdmurray: that you meant deb sid
<choudesh> ~thought you meant deb sid. I need a nap. ;-)
<bdmurray> choudesh: No, I meant right to the source.
<choudesh> bdmurray: yea.
<choudesh> bdmurray: I will upstream it over to KDE
<bdmurray> choudesh: great, thanks.  Do you know how to set up a bug watch for an upstream bug like that?
<choudesh> bdmurray: no. you mind teaching me if you have 5 mins?
<bdmurray> choudesh: no problem, do you want to create the upstream first?  I'll be here for a while yet
<choudesh> bdmurray: ok - I just go to bugs.kde and re-report the bug there, then click on the effect project, then link the two?
<bdmurray> Right, you'd click on the project and choose kde and then add the url for the upstream bug report
<bdmurray> ogasawara: bug 165097 is interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165097 in ubuntu "UDF volumes 2.5 iso-133464 not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165097
 * ogasawara looks
<ubotu> New bug: #174256 in ubuntu "Sound issues on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174256
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I'm not clear why there is a patch in sourceforge for that
<ogasawara> bdmurray: well it's not in mainline
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll add a comment to the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #174257 in lintian (main) "Please merge lintian from debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174257
<ubotu> New bug: #174258 in exim4 (main) "Typo in main/02_exim4-config_options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174258
<choudesh> bdmurray: done.
<bdmurray> choudesh: great!  now subscribers to the Ubuntu bug will get notified when the upstream bug report changes
<choudesh> bdmurray: thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #174259 in soundmodem (universe) "Please sync soundmodem 0.10-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174259
<nibblesmx> can anyone tell me how can I profile a process (not a program) using valgrind?
<RAOF> I'm not sure if you can hook valgrind up to a running procees like you can with gdb.
<nibblesmx> RAOF: the problem is, I have a process (evolution-data-server) which is eating all my RAM. I want to fill out the bug report
<nibblesmx> but, I don't know how can I profile it. When I kill the process, it immediately respawns
<RAOF> nibblesmx: killall evolution-data-server && valgrind evolution-data-server?
<RAOF> wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind , if you haven't seen it yet.
<nibblesmx> RAOF: Thats exactly the problem. evolution-data-server is not a program. i.e. there is no binary
<choudesh> nibblesmx: ps aux | grep evolution
<choudesh> nibblesmx: there is another evolution process respawning the data-server
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-06
<RAOF> nibblesmx: Check out /usr/lib/evolution :)
<greg-g> evolution --force-shutdown   does that work?  (it was mentioned earlier, but your didn't respond)
<RAOF> nibblesmx: every process is associated with some binary.  It just happens that evolution-data-server isn't in /usr/bin.
<nibblesmx> RAOF: thanks a lot man
<no0tic> hi, on lauchpad I tried to add an "also affect distribution/package" to a bug but it tells me libgnomevfs2-0 doesn't exist (it is the "also affected" package)
<nibblesmx> greg-g: It works like, for a second. But i'm gonna use the && thing
<greg-g> nibblesmx: ahh, ok
<no0tic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/92226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92226 in ubuntu "[Feisty]"SSH-Server connection" fails in Gnome (Gui)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mgunes> I'm going to "lightgreen" all those bugs in the hug day page that now have associated packages, without a triager name, which people can add later if they'd like. anyone not fine with this?
<bdmurray> mgunes: I was just looking at doing that.  How are you finding out which ones have a package?
<mgunes> I've looked at most of them :) and those that I haven't, manually.
<bdmurray> mgunes: okay, I was gonna whip a script together but if you are happy to do it that's great!
<mgunes> cool, I'll go ahead
<ubotu> New bug: #174263 in gnome-vfs (main) "SSH Server connection fails in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174263
<hggdh> nibblesmx: yes, e-d-s *is* a program
<hggdh> usually under /usr/lib/evolution/
<hggdh> darn
<bdmurray> Is anybody else still working on the bugs without a package?
<hggdh> /usr/lib/evolution
<bdmurray> If not I'll statically embed the graph
<nibblesmx> hggdh: Yes, RAOF helped me out. I re-opened a bug report and attached the valgrind log. Thanks :D
<hggdh> nibblesmx: np, welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #174264 in mercurial (universe) "please include the forest extension in mercurial package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174264
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll do it after the next update in about 30 minutes
<Kmos> <bdmurray> Is anybody else still working on the bugs without a package?
<Kmos> i've worked yesterday on that =)
<bdmurray> I just saw ogasawara editing the wiki and I did one more
<Kmos> i think you mean, bugs on LP without a home :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174267 in xorg (main) "[8.04 alpha 1] regression - touchpad loses right, middle and scroll functionality on macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174267
<ubotu> New bug: #174266 in ubuntu "[hardy] current dist not found in meta-release file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174266
<ubotu> New bug: #174272 in ubuntu "mp3's will only load 1/2 of sd memory card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174272
<ubotu> New bug: #174273 in stage (universe) "Please sync stage 2.0.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174273
<ubotu> New bug: #174274 in ubuntu "Uploading a website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174274
<ubotu> New bug: #174276 in ubuntu "flashplugin-nonfree issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174276
<ubotu> New bug: #174277 in ubuntu "Launchers under "System => Preferences" and "System => Administration" have similar names, leads to confusion." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174277
<ubotu> New bug: #131431 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "GLX not loaded in Xubuntu with Matrox G400" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131431
<ubotu> New bug: #174279 in amarok (main) "Amarok refuses to play Ogg Vorbis files" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174279
<ubotu> New bug: #174281 in ubuntu "Java AWT/Swing apps losts focus in some situations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174281
<ubotu> New bug: #174282 in apache2 (main) "file-system path substitution for RewriteRule in .htaccess not working as documented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174282
<ubotu> New bug: #174283 in coreutils (main) "rm does not preserve root by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174283
<ubotu> New bug: #174285 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Upgrading kdebase-workspace-data and dependencies fails to upgrade due to files existing in other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174285
<ubotu> New bug: #174286 in inotify-tools (universe) "Please sync inotify-tools 3.12-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174286
<ubotu> New bug: #174288 in emacs21 (universe) "emacs-el doesn't depend on latest elisp sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174288
<ubotu> New bug: #174289 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd tries to start but fails when apache is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174289
<ubotu> New bug: #174290 in lightning-extension-locales (universe) "[hardy] version imcompatible to lightning-extension 0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174290
<ubotu> New bug: #174291 in xorg (main) "Comment text in xorg.conf missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174291
<ubotu> New bug: #174292 in gnome-desktop (main) "Audio volume control keys control microphone volume instead of PCM volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174292
<nanley> Should I mark Bug #162178 as invalid because "Ubuntu is not meant to handle all extra keyboard buttons by default, but one can download an application like keytouch to make them work" ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162178 in ubuntu "Only 1 multimedia keys on keyboard work" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162178
<nanley>  Should I mark Bug #162178 as invalid because "Ubuntu is not meant to handle all extra keyboard buttons by default, but one can download an application like keytouch to make them work" ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162178 in ubuntu "Only 1 multimedia keys on keyboard work" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162178
<Hobbsee> ubuntu *is* supposed to handle all the extra keyboard buttons.
<nanley> oh, so I'm guessing I should assign this to the kernel?
<ubotu> New bug: #174294 in firefox (main) "[Gutsy] firefox renders launchpad pages incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174294
<Hobbsee> no, it gets controlled in userspace now
<Hobbsee> i think it gets sent to gnome-power-manager
<nanley> Could it be sent to keyboard preferences? I've just opened the app and found that it allows you to select your keyboard layout.
<Hobbsee> no, because it's supposed to be set by deafult
<Hobbsee> and i *think* the gnome equivalent for that is g-p-m
<nanley> oakie doakie
<nanley> Upgrading problems most likely caused by automatix and medibuntu "cannot" be fixed by devs, am I correct? Bug #159878
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159878 in ubuntu "gutsy gibbon upgrade manager problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159878
<Hobbsee> nanley: yup.
<chowmeined> hello
<nanley> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nanley: more to the point, why's it up to us to work around stuff that other people have borked?
 * Hobbsee marks it invalid, with the super-special response for it
<ubotu> New bug: #174297 in groff (main) "mailcap entry uses -Tlatin1, should be -Tutf8 on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174297
<nanley> Hobbsee: should we mark it as invalid? I'm just making the assumption that the user has used these packages based on the logs they've posted. It's probably obvious (and i'm guessing the answer is yes), but does this mean that they are using those applications?
<Hobbsee> nanley: if they've installed it, particularly in the case of automatix, it's enough to assume that their situation is quite borked.
<Hobbsee> nanley: because automatix does some entirely crackful things
<Hobbsee> the problem is in the installation of the apps - not necessarily running the ones installed by automatix
<nanley> yea, i've read many terrible things about those apps. I'm just wondering that because there is mention of those apps in their logs, does it mean that they've installed those programs? (the answer is yes, isn't it? =/)
<ubotu> New bug: #174296 in samba (main) "please merge samba 3.0.27a-2 (main) from Debian  unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174296
<Hobbsee> nanley: it woudl be rather odd to go to the bother of adding an automatix repository, if you did not want to run the program.
<nanley> hobbsee: true:P
<ubotu> New bug: #174298 in ubuntu "font system mishandles Latin Modern fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174298
<ubotu> New bug: #174299 in ubuntu "System hangs after reboot when using LDAP for authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174299
<ubotu> New bug: #174301 in desktop-file-utils (main) "desktop-file-utils has too many dependent packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174301
<ubotu> New bug: #174302 in gimp-plugin-registry (universe) "package gimp-plugin-registry because a plugin is also in package gimp-lqr-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174302
<ubotu> New bug: #174304 in desktop-file-utils (main) "desktop-file-utils has repeated '"dependednt packages"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174304
<ubotu> New bug: #174305 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found package need depends python-gdbm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174305
<ubotu> New bug: #174306 in libkarma (universe) "MIR: Please include libkarma in hardy main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174306
<ubotu> New bug: #174307 in firefox (main) "Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174307
<ubotu> New bug: #174308 in software-properties (main) "update manager crashed cant load any software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174308
<ubotu> New bug: #174312 in gnome-control-center (main) "(Hardy) Gnome Control Center - Screen and Graphics Settings do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174312
<ubotu> New bug: #174313 in totem (main) "next track isn't playing if current can't be played" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174313
<ubotu> New bug: #174315 in gnome-screensaver (main) "starts during rhythmbox visualization [hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174315
<ubotu> New bug: #174317 in nautilus (main) "Recent Documents needs 'open containing folder' option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174317
<ubotu> New bug: #174319 in ubuntu "Cannot mute the audio aoutput with kmix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174319
<ubotu> New bug: #174321 in ubuntu "64.bit Live CD fails to boot Asus s96s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174321
<ubotu> New bug: #174322 in linux-meta (main) "S-ATA cannot be set to use DMA and 32-bit mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174322
<ubotu> New bug: #174323 in totem (main) "Totem dies with ogg file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174323
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #174330 in kphotoalbum (universe) "[Gutsy] Kphotoalbum - Remove Tokens 2nd Time not possible to choose" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174330
<ubotu> New bug: #174334 in winpdb (universe) "Please sync winpdb 1.3.2-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174334
<ubotu> New bug: #174338 in keepassx (universe) "keepass crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174338
<ubotu> New bug: #174341 in libcairo (main) "after last update of libcairo2 , many aplication crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174341
<ubotu> New bug: #174343 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Flash player 9.0 r115 crashes nspluginwrapper in Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174343
<ubotu> New bug: #174346 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "FlashPlayer installation problem, because of the MD5 Check ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174346
<ubotu> New bug: #174348 in ggcov (universe) "ggcov missing library libbfd-2.17.50.20070426.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174348
<ubotu> New bug: #174351 in update-manager (main) "interface: a description without a package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174351
<ubotu> New bug: #174352 in squid (main) "[CVE-2007-6239] squid-2.X and squid-3.x are vulnerable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174352
<ubotu> New bug: #174356 in zabbix (universe) "[zabbix] [CVE-2007-6210] privilege escalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174356
<ubotu> New bug: #174365 in rhythmbox "Mouse pointer doesn't disappear in fullscreen visualization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174365
<ubotu> New bug: #174366 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server often freezes pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174366
<ubotu> New bug: #174369 in lilypond (universe) "Lilypond fonts should be installed automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174369
<ubotu> New bug: #174372 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with signal 5 in operator/()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174372
<ubotu> New bug: #174373 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] squares instead of text in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174373
<ubotu> New bug: #174378 in firefox (main) "Cannot use other windows if BBC on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174378
<ubotu> New bug: #174379 in kcmnvview (universe) "kcmnvview not shown in the KControl but rather in the KInfoCenter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174379
<ubotu> New bug: #174382 in wacom-tools (main) "[needs-packaging] wacom-tools 0.7.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174382
<ubotu> New bug: #174385 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Frozen Bubble bug in fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174385
<ubotu> New bug: #174391 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _start() after entering search term in strigiapplet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174391
<ubotu> New bug: #174395 in quake3-data (multiverse) "Quake3 not installed properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174395
<ubotu> New bug: #174396 in libavg (universe) "ImportError: No module named libavg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174396
<ubotu> New bug: #174262 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOOLEAN()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174262
<ubotu> New bug: #174295 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174295
<ubotu> New bug: #174392 in ubuntu "[gutsy installer] invalid paths in menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174392
<ubotu> New bug: #174393 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174393
<ubotu> New bug: #174226 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174226
<ubotu> New bug: #174397 in swscanner (universe) "SWScanner is crashing on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174397
<ubotu> New bug: #174401 in openoffice.org (main) "full screen window on quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174401
<ubotu> New bug: #174402 in ubuntu "/var/lib/dpkg/status error after update aptitude" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174402
<ubotu> New bug: #174403 in hal-cups-utils (main) "7.10 /usr/lib/cups/backend/hal failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174403
<ubotu> New bug: #174405 in ubuntu "Could not rename folder when try to switch input method" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174405
<ubotu> New bug: #174406 in gajim (universe) "feisty: gajim does not start up correctly " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174406
<ubotu> New bug: #174407 in ebview (universe) "Search results invisible in amd64 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174407
<ubotu> New bug: #174408 in ubuntu "[hardy] broken X session, can't login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174408
<ubotu> New bug: #174409 in language-pack-cs (main) "Špatný překlad v aplikaci Volby Bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174409
<ubotu> New bug: #174410 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Amarok freezes everything on drag-n-droping to playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174410
<sourcercito> bdmurray, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #174412 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Hebrew text cropped in keyring dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174412
<ubotu> New bug: #174415 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric crashes when trying to change preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174415
<ubotu> New bug: #174420 in ubuntu "fix "out of range" message in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174420
<ubotu> New bug: #174421 in krusader (universe) "Krusaders reports in heading failed connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174421
<ubotu> New bug: #174419 in ubuntu "Ubuntu rewriting DNS when ADSL is being used. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174419
<ubotu> New bug: #174423 in exempi (universe) "exempi promotion request" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174423
<ubotu> New bug: #174424 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashes when trying open an email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174424
<ubotu> New bug: #173345 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173345
<bdmurray> sourcercito: pong
<sourcercito> bdmurray, hi there, i forgot what i want to ask you :P
<bdmurray> sourcercito: okay, great - becauase I am not all the way up yet
<ubotu> New bug: #174428 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy initramfs fails to boot from md partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174428
<sourcercito> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #163143 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163143
<ubotu> New bug: #174431 in rebuildd (universe) "Please sync rebuildd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174431
<ubotu> New bug: #173878 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173878
<ubotu> New bug: #173333 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173333
<ubotu> New bug: #174434 in ubuntu "ATI drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174434
<ubotu> New bug: #174436 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter restart fails after language-pack upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174436
<ubotu> New bug: #174438 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz on Ubuntu 7.10 64bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174438
<ubotu> New bug: #174441 in seahorse (universe) "[hardy] seahorse no longer manages ssh keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174441
<afflux> people are complaining about broken NM upgrades and broken network after those upgrades on hardy (see bug #173132 and maybe the dupes). Should the priority set to medium? And should the broken network problems (for example, one complains about not being able to shutdown after that upgrade) be reported as different bugs?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173132 in network-manager "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu17 failed to install/upgrade: " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173132
<pedro_> afflux: looking at it now
<afflux> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> andre: hello!
<andre> pedro_, whoot, whoot!
<ubotu> New bug: #174442 in ubuntu "unable to switch virtual console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174442
<sourcercito> bdmurray, ping, now i remember
<sourcercito> :P
<sourcercito> hej andre
<andre> hej hej hej
<bdmurray> sourcercito: okay, good I've had a bit more coffee now
<sourcercito> nice, was about the tagging stuff, some bugs "in network manager" more specifically has something to do with more than one issue marked by tags
<pedro_> afflux:done and also asked for some logs, may you attach it?
<sourcercito> for instance bug #140422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140422 in network-manager "[Gutsy] Unable to connect to Access Point if encryption method (WEP/WAP/WAP2) of the AP is changed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140422
<sourcercito> the question was if i should mark this bugs with all the related tags
<sourcercito> in this case encryption-{wep,wpa,wpa2}
<bdmurray> sourcercito: I don't think so as it isn't specific to one of those encryption methods
<bdmurray> That bug deals with the applet saving the network
<sourcercito> well, is just an example, maybe not the best one, the question was more "in general"
<bdmurray> changing encryption method just brings it out
<bdmurray> sourcercito: okay, I could see a bug being tagged driver-foo, vpn, and encryption-foo
<sourcercito> if i found a bug which can suscribe to several issues for which tags are used, should all of them be used?
<bdmurray> but if you had 2 drivers or 2 encryption methods in the bug report I'd suspect something was wrong
<sourcercito> ok, thanks
<sourcercito> ahh btw, i finish the tags task, just need to be checked
<bdmurray> sourcercito: I saw!  Thanks for helping out I'll review it later today
<sourcercito> ok
<pedro_> anyone know of a way to force the vesa resolution?
<afflux> pedro_: for the NM bug, I am just the triager
<afflux> pedro_: and I was asking about the bugs they are reporting to happen after the upgrade.
<pedro_> afflux: didn't see that part, but yeah they should be filled in another report
<ubotu> New bug: #174447 in hdapsd (universe) "Cannot start hdapsd on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174447
<ubotu> New bug: #174448 in update-manager (main) "missing repository indices causing update manager failure - feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174448
<ubotu> New bug: #174449 in apt (main) "apt should be able to search ppa packages in launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174449
<afflux> pedro_: also note that most we have several term.log files, all stating the same error message when "Restarting network connection manager NetworkManager". Do we really need the other dist-upgrader files?
<afflux> pedro_: s/most//
<ubotu> New bug: #174445 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-browser-dbg should recommend firefox-dbg" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174445
<pedro_> afflux: yep, they contain more info that can be useful for the developer in order to fix the problem
<afflux> alright
<ubotu> New bug: #174444 in pidgin (main) "the buddy icon is not changed when changing it fron gnome personal information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174444
<ubotu> New bug: #174451 in firefox (main) "Edit->Preferences menu not appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174451
<ubotu> New bug: #174455 in evolution (main) "evolution freezes unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174455
<ubotu> New bug: #174459 in ubuntu "No sound on Gateway Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174459
<ubotu> New bug: #174462 in ubuntu "Please sponsor gnome-terminal-2.21.3 to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174462
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #174466 in nagios2 (universe) "nagios2 init script has wrong PID file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174466
<ubotu> New bug: #174467 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Please sponsor gnome-schedule-1.2.1 into Hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174467
<ubotu> New bug: #174470 in ubuntu "Package for the Falcon Programming Language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<ubotu> New bug: #174471 in ubuntu "gnome-panel notification area disappears when panel is not extended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174471
<ubotu> New bug: #174476 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME 2.18.1 couldn't load jpg images ("Unrecognized image file format")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174476
<ubotu> New bug: #174477 in compiz (main) "Desktop Wall plugin from compiz prevents gnome-panels from unhiding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174477
<ubotu> New bug: #174478 in micro-httpd (universe) "install scripts try to run /etc/init.d/inetd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174478
<ubotu> New bug: #174482 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Sleep / hibernate seriously crashes Gnome on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174482
<ubotu> New bug: #174487 in ubuntu "multiple monitor settings lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174487
<ubotu> New bug: #174494 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashes only on school network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174494
<ubotu> New bug: #174495 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "eclipse & pydev navigator window fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174495
<herzi> can someone please verify this bug (so I am sure it's not just my system):
<herzi> 1. start yelp (F1 on the desktop or via "System" -> "Help")
<herzi> 2. Click "Advanced Topics" on the left
<herzi> 3. You see an almost-empty sidebar and mozilla rendering everything but beautiful HTML
<herzi> this is gutsy BTW
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks good here
<void^> seems to work for me (i get no sidebar, but a page listing some topics like Installing Server Applications)
<herzi> okay
 * herzi looks into fixing his system then, have a nice evening...
<zsofi>  helo
<zsofi>  koszonni luxus?
<ubotu> New bug: #174500 in ubuntu "console (tty1, tty2, etc) charset is wrong on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174500
<ubotu> New bug: #174501 in sing (universe) "Sync sing 1.1-15 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174501
<ubotu> New bug: #174502 in gnome-system-tools (main) "services-admin breaks service dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174502
<ubotu> New bug: #174512 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin] UI file not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174512
<ubotu> New bug: #174515 in bibletime (universe) "[hardy] bibletime does not install due to dependency error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174515
<ubotu> New bug: #174517 in ttf-summersby (universe) "Please sync ttf-summersby 1.007-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174517
<ubotu> New bug: #174522 in ubuntu "Localization Preferences (gnome-localization-properties)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174522
<ubotu> New bug: #174524 in gnome-app-install (main) "spelling mistake: german title in multimedia installer ("Mulitmedia")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174524
<ubotu> New bug: #174526 in klear (universe) "klear doesn't quit properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174526
<ubotu> New bug: #174529 in compiz (main) "[hardy from gutsy] package compiz-gnome failed to install/upgrade (dup-of: 172450)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174529
<ubotu> New bug: #174531 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't dont anything with desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174531
<ubotu> New bug: #174528 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.2+git20071119-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174528
<ubotu> New bug: #174532 in ubuntu "My Desktop has the root directory (/) After upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174532
<ubotu> New bug: #174533 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy] The "Hide" option in printer applet menu can't be translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174533
<ubotu> New bug: #174535 in openoffice.org (main) "background shadows not integrated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174535
<ubotu> New bug: #174536 in compiz (main) "compiz crashed on update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174536
<ubotu> New bug: #174539 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "bzr-builddeb requires debian/dirs exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174539
<ubotu> New bug: #174540 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash (Floating point exception (core dumped)) on Wikipedia pages such as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auxetics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174540
<ubotu> New bug: #174541 in exim4 (main) "exim4 paniclog warnings seem unhelpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174541
<mgunes> we started the hug day at 3400 or so new bugs with no package assigned, correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #174542 in gnomesword (universe) "[hardy] gnomesword does not install due to dependency error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174542
<ubotu> New bug: #174546 in xscreensaver (main) "XScreensaver won't unlock with password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174546
<ubotu> New bug: #174547 in stetic (universe) "stetic (monodevelop) crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174547
<ubotu> New bug: #174550 in gnome-media (main) "can't record sound with microphone. listening works. tested several applications among them the simple sound recorder!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174550
<ubotu> New bug: #174552 in ubuntu "vmware does not install correctly on ubuntu-rt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174552
<ubotu> New bug: #174553 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', che si trova anche nel pacchetto compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174553
<ubotu> New bug: #174555 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree fails to completely install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174555
<ubotu> New bug: #174557 in tasksel (main) "tasksel/first preseed syntax is inconvenient" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174557
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-07
<ubotu> New bug: #174561 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 instalation crashes on 2TB partition under VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174561
<ubotu> New bug: #174565 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "AMD ATI SB600 floppy support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174565
<ubotu> New bug: #174566 in ubuntu "(Hardy alpha) Monitor&display utility fails to load in the Kubuntu live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174566
<ubotu> New bug: #174569 in texlive-bin (main) "postinst failure during gutsy security update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174569
<ubotu> New bug: #174570 in ubuntu "Synaptic Preferences Window hangs on clicking Ok or Apply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174570
<ubotu> New bug: #174572 in slime (universe) "Slime doesn't work with CMU-CL19b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174572
<ubotu> New bug: #174573 in tk8.3 (main) "Please sync tk8.3 8.3.5-11  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174573
<nanley> Bug #163182 - Does anyone know what package this should be assigned to? I've done a not-so-marvelous job triaging this one...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163182 in startupmanager "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<ubotu> New bug: #174574 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy alpha] guidance powermanager won't star" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174574
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<nanley> Bug #163182 - Does anyone know what package this should be assigned to? I've done a not-so-marvelous job triaging this one...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163182 in startupmanager "Start-up hangs/jams on gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163182
<Hobbsee> might be a kernel bug.
<Hobbsee> i'd probably send that to linux-image-2.6.22, and let them deal with it, or send it elsewhere
<nanley> thanks again :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174575 in gkrellm (universe) "Please sponsor gkrellm_2.3.1 to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174575
<ubotu> New bug: #174576 in firefox (main) "firefox frozen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174576
<ubotu> New bug: #174578 in hotkey-setup (main) "dell M1330 needs uinput" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174578
<ubotu> New bug: #174581 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes when an animated emoticon sent from a buddy in a conversation is selected to be saved twice." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174581
<ubotu> New bug: #174582 in ubuntu "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174582
<ubotu> New bug: #174583 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', que está también en el paquete compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174583
<ubotu> New bug: #174584 in ubuntu "Printer administration not possible by non-primary administrators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174584
<ubotu> New bug: #124048 in ubuntu "pc boots up whith eternal hd but not whithout" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124048
<ubotu> New bug: #174585 in ltspfs (main) "ltspfsd doesn't unmount USB device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174585
<ubotu> New bug: #125587 in ubuntu "Blank Cds aren't recognized" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125587
<ubotu> New bug: #128970 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04  Kernel 2.6.20-16 stuck at curser after July 27, 2007 distro" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128970
<ubotu> New bug: #174586 in zoneminder (universe) "Remove apache2 dependancies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174586
<ubotu> New bug: #174587 in gnome-panel (main) "Screen resolution locked to 640x480" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174587
<ubotu> New bug: #129461 in ubuntu "Plantage serveur X lors d'un changement d'utilisateur" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129461
<ubotu> New bug: #129468 in ubuntu "Server slows down after few days of uptime." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129468
<ubotu> New bug: #131450 in ubuntu "Speedstepping does not work on IBM Thinkpad T21 (with fix)." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131450
<ubotu> New bug: #128603 in ubuntu "system loses cd rw drive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128603
<ubotu> New bug: #174589 in trac (universe) "incorrect string values setting environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174589
<ubotu> New bug: #174590 in trac (universe) "[wishlist] install debs should create environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174590
<ubotu> New bug: #174591 in trac (universe) "include an apache conf.d snippet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174591
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #174592 in pidgin (main) "Please merge pidgin-2.3.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174592
<ubotu> New bug: #174593 in gramps (universe) "merge gramps 2.2.9-2 from debian sid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174593
<ubotu> New bug: #174596 in ding (universe) "ding doesn't accept ä-characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174596
<ubotu> New bug: #174595 in ftpmirror (universe) "ftpmirror -- Doesn't purge all files after piuparts Install+Upgrade+Purge test " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174595
<ubotu> New bug: #174597 in tesseract (universe) "tesseract-ocr 2.01-3 is uninstallable in Hardy due to missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174597
<ubotu> New bug: #174598 in firefox (main) "Auto exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174598
<ubotu> New bug: #174599 in ubuntu "(GUTSY) Typing sudo in run applications dialog box freezes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174599
<ubotu> New bug: #174602 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] quiver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174602
<ubotu> New bug: #174608 in glibc (main) "compilation problems of source code libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu9_i386.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174608
<ubotu> New bug: #174610 in egenix-mx-base (main) "Python-egenix-mxtools fail to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174610
<ubotu> New bug: #174611 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor showing impossible amounts of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174611
<ubotu> New bug: #174609 in mythbuntu-meta "Please install libgl1-mesa-dri by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174609
<ubotu> New bug: #174613 in lcms (main) "[liblcms1] [CVE-2007-2741] DoS vulnerability and possible execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174613
<ubotu> New bug: #174614 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System monitor showing impossible amounts of memory (dup-of: 174611)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174614
<ubotu> New bug: #174615 in heimdal (universe) "[heimdal] [CVE-2007-5939] possible remote vulnerability of  unknown impact via an invalid username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174615
<ubotu> New bug: #174618 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin file manager icons on Kubuntu!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174618
<ubotu> New bug: #174619 in ubiquity (main) "Installer cannot use existent file system as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174619
<ubotu> New bug: #174620 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape hangs when exporting drawing to bitmap (PNG)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174620
<ubotu> New bug: #174621 in ubuntu "system works very slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174621
<ubotu> New bug: #174622 in ubuntu "wireless card IPN2120 don't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174622
<TheMuso> 3/c
<TheMuso> arg
<Pierre> hi
<Pierre> what's about the samsung bug (#160144), it is killing my laptop.
<pedro_> bug 160144
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160144 in ubuntu "Bug is not receiving proper attention (dup-of: 145131)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160144
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145131 in gnome-power-manager "[Gutsy] Screen constantly flashing while g-p-m is running" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145131
<Pierre> I mean I (for one) reported it before the stable release of gutsy :-/
<Pierre> there is working fixes in the related bugs, is there a way to give it some love? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #174628 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse not runnable after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174628
<ubotu> New bug: #174624 in xchat-gnome (main) "No way to always show the user list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174624
<ubotu> New bug: #174631 in ubuntu "Wireless is not working on IBM T60p" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174631
<ubotu> New bug: #174633 in ubuntu "alexandria 0.6.1 no german amazon search possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174633
<ubotu> New bug: #174634 in scite (universe) "scite version 1.75 not  in repo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174634
<ubotu> New bug: #174626 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when compozing an email" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174626
<ubotu> New bug: #174636 in evince (main) "Evince do not start when I have chance my Monitor. Back to my old Monitor it is all OK. But its do not Work on my Sharp 32" LCD-TV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174636
<ubotu> New bug: #174637 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "firefox crashes everyother minute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174637
<ubotu> New bug: #174511 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174511
<ubotu> New bug: #174640 in enigmail (main) "Remembering passphrase does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174640
<ubotu> New bug: #174641 in evolution (main) "«Guardando carpeta «Inbox» El resumen y la carpeta no concuerdan, incluso después de sincronizar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174641
<ubotu> New bug: #174642 in xchat-gnome (main) "No way to add servers that require different port settings or password auth." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174642
<ubotu> New bug: #174645 in xchat-gnome (main) "/server command does not doesn't work when connecting to the first server." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174645
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<txwikinger2> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> txwikinger2: anytime :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174647 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CPU not going in C3 after hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174647
<ubotu> New bug: #174648 in ivman (universe) "ivman drops additional groups for ivman user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174648
<ubotu> New bug: #174652 in firefox (main) "Firefox visit a Web site collapsed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174652
<ubotu> New bug: #174653 in dolphin (main) "Inconsistent handling of default sftp path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174653
<ubotu> New bug: #174654 in xen-3.1 (main) "network-bridge script will not be stopped at reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174654
<ubotu> New bug: #174656 in totem (main) "firefox crashes on embedded quicktime video" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174656
<ubotu> New bug: #174659 in scummvm (universe) "scummvm has no KDE menu icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174659
<ubotu> New bug: #174665 in firefox (main) "md5sums runs when opening/closing Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174665
<ubotu> New bug: #174666 in firefox (main) "Off Line ticked without checking it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174666
<ubotu> New bug: #174671 in gnome-panel (main) "can't run newly downloads because some files don't get downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174671
<ubotu> New bug: #174669 in ubuntu "gutsy server installer doesn't detect partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174669
<cyberix> I'm lost. What does this guy want? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-fluendo-mp3/+bug/131384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131384 in gst-fluendo-mp3 "Playing a song makes Rhythmbox disappear." [Medium,Invalid]
<cyberix> He doesn't explain me what to do. He just closes the bug all the time.
<cyberix> Imo giving the data file that is causing trouble should be very good feed back.
<ubotu> New bug: #174672 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "Allow easily adding holiday calendars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174672
<ubotu> New bug: #174673 in tora (universe) "Please sync tora 1.3.22-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174673
<seb128> cyberix: did you read the wikipage there?
<pedro_> cyberix: hey i'm "that" guy
<seb128> cyberix: the wikipage describe the apt source to add to install the dbgsym pedro requested, what is not clear to you?
<ubotu> New bug: #174674 in ubuntu "Choose the proper screen resolution in consoles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174674
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> ahh
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #174679 in netatalk (universe) "Sync netatalk 2.0.3-7 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174679
<ubotu> New bug: #174680 in ubuntu "Setting default terminal commandline parameters doesn't affect shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174680
<ubotu> New bug: #174688 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java portion of install ( restricted gusty package )crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174688
<ubotu> New bug: #174687 in ubuntu "gdm loses settings after applying a new theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174687
<ubotu> New bug: #174693 in ubuntu "eth0: Dumping tx registers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174693
<ubotu> New bug: #174689 in finish-install (main) "hvc/hvsi consoles not handled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174689
<ubotu> New bug: #174691 in dolphin (main) "dolphin crashed using fish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174691
<ubotu> New bug: #174692 in ubuntu "Updates and Evolution no longer working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174692
<ubotu> New bug: #174694 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpW6YRcg/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174694
<ubotu> New bug: #174695 in kde-kdm-themes (universe) "won't install new themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174695
<ubotu> New bug: #174699 in spe (universe) "spe crashed with NameError in size=eval(size)()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174699
<ubotu> New bug: #174702 in rhythmbox (main) "unable to rename a song in rhytmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174702
<ubotu> New bug: #174703 in ltspfs (main) "Two USB drive are plugged, but only one is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174703
<ubotu> New bug: #174704 in htdig (universe) "Please sync htdig 1:3.2.0b6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174704
<ubotu> New bug: #174707 in evince (main) "background shadows not integrated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174707
<ubotu> New bug: #174706 in ubuntu "Time and date no preference available in Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174706
<ubotu> New bug: #174708 in at (main) "problem with java, cannot run java applets from web sites in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174708
<ubotu> New bug: #174709 in ubuntu "flashplugin-nonfree not installing correctly in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174709
<ubotu> New bug: #174710 in linphone (universe) "linphone: error while loading shared libraries: liblinphone.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174710
<ubotu> New bug: #174711 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174711
<ubotu> New bug: #174713 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't create mysql collection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174713
<ubotu> New bug: #174714 in ubuntu "When installing a new GTK theme a duplicate of that theme appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174714
<ubotu> New bug: #174716 in ubuntu "letter very big in much aplications, initial splash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174716
<pochu> pedro_: I'm curious on why you mark dups as invalid. If they are dups, they won't show in bug lists, so I don't think it's needed to mark them as invalid... or am I missing something?
<pochu> yet the bugs are valid, just they have already been reported...
<blueyed> geser: your sync/merge bugs are still in progress. Is this correct? You should deassign yourself and set it to confirmed/triaged, when done.
<pedro_> pochu: yep most of them, well it makes sense to me to marked it as invalid if they are dup
<geser> blueyed: which ones?
<pedro_> pochu: in that case every dup should be triage?
<blueyed> geser: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~pmf/+assignedbugs
<pedro_> or have the same state of the other bug (the main one) ?
<ubotu> New bug: #174718 in texlive-bin (main) "package texlive-base-bin 2007-12ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174718
<pochu> pedro_: I just dup them, and do nothing with the status :)
<geser> blueyed: what have I to do with his bugs? (that's not mine LP account)
<blueyed> geser: ohh.. sry. somehow I've mixed up open browser windows then.
<blueyed> ember: your sync/merge bugs are still in progress. Is this correct? You should deassign yourself and set it to confirmed/triaged, when done. (see above)
<ubotu> New bug: #126584 in pidgin (main) "purple-url-handler crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126584
<ubotu> New bug: #174722 in mppenc (universe) "Please backport mppenc to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174722
<ubotu> New bug: #174723 in command-not-found (main) "Whoops, command-not-found has crashed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174723
<ubotu> New bug: #174724 in e2fsprogs (main) "Kernel panic when resize2fs called (LVM and RAID)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174724
<ubotu> New bug: #174725 in 3dchess (universe) "[3dchess] No .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174725
<ubotu> New bug: #174726 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice calc delete contents dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174726
<ubotu> New bug: #174727 in gksu (main) "gksu inherits current window's keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174727
<ubotu> New bug: #174728 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174728
<pochu> dup ^
<ubotu> New bug: #174729 in freeglut (main) "Please sync freeglut 2.4.0-6  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174729
<ubotu> New bug: #174731 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "DRM driver is out of sync with moblin tree" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174731
<ubotu> New bug: #174732 in fltk1.1 (main) "Please sync fltk1.1 1.1.7-6  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174732
<ubotu> New bug: #174734 in thunderbird (main) "Account setup wizard. Entered pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com as they are on other, XP machine. Wants valid 'host' name. Nowhere on form is 'host' found." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174734
<ubotu> New bug: #174735 in ubuntu "fast-user-switch-applet doesn't work correctly with enabled desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174735
<nanley> bug #155486 -Does anyone know how to handle this? I couldn't reproduce the error in Hardy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155486 in ubuntu "Appearence application freezes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155486
<ubotu> New bug: #174738 in loop-aes-utils (universe) "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174738
<ubotu> New bug: #174739 in seamonkey (universe) "[needs-packaging] seamonkey 1.1.7" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174739
<ubotu> New bug: #174740 in xfwm4-themes (main) "Please sync xfwm4-themes 4.4.2-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174740
<pedro_> nanley: that's gtk-qt-engine issue, please assign it to that package
<pedro_> and it's probably a dup we have a couple of related bugs
<nanley> thanks
<pedro_> nanley: and thanks for working on them you're doing a great job ;-)
<nanley> Thank you :-D
<nanley> btw, have you been on the ubuntu-desktop mailing list recently?
<pedro_> yeah, saw your email about the printing applications
<ubotu> New bug: #174742 in tmispell-voikko (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174742
<ubotu> New bug: #174743 in openoffice.org (main) "thumbnails frames art bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174743
<nanley> pedro_: Do you think it will gain enough attention to be acted on? Or is there something else I should do?
<pedro_> nanley: yep definitely the ubuntu-desktop is always a good list to talk about that kind of issues ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #174744 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] iceweasel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174744
<ubotu> New bug: #174746 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "package kdebase-data-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.FavIcon.xml', which is also in package konqueror-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174746
<ubotu> New bug: #174749 in graphviz (main) "[hardy] Drop libttf-dev from Build-Depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174749
<tarheelcoxn> can I get somebody to tell me if the last comment in #11671 means it should be re-opened or if that belongs in a new bug report?
<tarheelcoxn> or maybe something else...
<ubotu> New bug: #174751 in macutils (universe) "hexbin not converting some hqx files properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174751
<ubotu> New bug: #174752 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy won't start after a change in settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174752
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: #11671
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11671 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: 11671
<ubotu> New bug: #174753 in hal (main) "configuration screen 800x600 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174753
<ubotu> New bug: #174754 in kdetv (universe) "No sound in kdetv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174754
<albert23> tarheelcoxn: It seems bug 126369 may be better to use then re-opening bug 11671
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126369 in linux "kernel disables irq after 10 minutes" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11671 in linux-source-2.6.17 "irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11671
<tarheelcoxn> albert23: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #174759 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse crashes " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174759
<ubotu> New bug: #174761 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Background Images disappears when picture_opacity is set to 200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174761
<ubotu> New bug: #174763 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp6-L2di/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) could not install python-dictclient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174763
<ubotu> New bug: #174764 in slocate (main) "gutsy to hardy slocate dist-upgrade error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174764
<nanley> Bug #95630 - Does anyone think this should be counted as a bug? wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95630 in ubuntu "Wifi led blinks before it gets connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95630
<ubotu> New bug: #174770 in kobodeluxe (universe) "Please merge kobodeluxe from Debian unstable to hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174770
<ubotu> New bug: #174776 in ubuntu "Cannot change background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174776
<ubotu> New bug: #174777 in ubuntu "Error when trying to install ccsm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174777
<ubotu> New bug: #174780 in kbibtex (universe) "Please sync kbibtex 0.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174780
<ubotu> New bug: #174779 in ubuntu "Can't Install Ubuntu 64 bits on LG E500-SP23P" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174779
<ubotu> New bug: #174781 in totem (main) "Position slider bar behaves strangely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174781
<ubotu> New bug: #174782 in totem (main) "bad colours playing movies in totem-gstreamer with xv output driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174782
<ubotu> New bug: #174783 in ubuntu "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174783
<ubotu> New bug: #174784 in ubuntu "e1000 driver causes lockup on suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174784
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-08
<ubotu> New bug: #147207 in php5 (main) "gutsy php5 crashed with SIGSEGV in CRYPTO_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147207
<ubotu> New bug: #147595 in php5 (main) "php5 crashed with SIGSEGV in CRYPTO_lock() (dup-of: 147207)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147595
<ubotu> New bug: #155829 in php5 (main) "php5 crashed with SIGSEGV in CRYPTO_lock() (dup-of: 147207)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155829
<ubotu> New bug: #174785 in hal (main) "The IEEE1394 sub system is not responding to my Sony video in "Kino" -sorry but I am a new user of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174785
<ubotu> New bug: #174786 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5-doc does not update info dir properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174786
<ubotu> New bug: #174790 in compiz (main) "package compiz-gnome 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/compiz/gconf.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174790
<pochu> dup!
<Nafallo> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #174791 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "OpenGL apps consume 100% of CPU on nVidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174791
<crimsun> it's already fixed anyhow, no?
<crimsun> (Candidate: 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu4)
<pochu> crimsun: yes, it is.
 * pochu wonders why people does report it if it's the first one of the 'your-bug-may-have-already-been-reported' list...
<ubotu> New bug: #174793 in apport (main) "Check for duplicates in dpkg bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174793
<ubotu> New bug: #174795 in keepalived (main) "please merge keepalived 1.1.13-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174795
<ubotu> New bug: #174796 in keepalived (main) "please merge keepalived 1.1.13-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174796
<ubotu> New bug: #174805 in apache2 (main) "[gutsy] graceful-stop fails when apache listens on more than one socket" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174805
<ubotu> New bug: #174806 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon screen saver no show" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174806
<nanley> Bug #99176 - I don't know why I feel this, but did I handle this bug wrong?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99176 in ubuntu "server, cannot type letter at install where required" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99176
<ubotu> New bug: #174808 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "can't stop play of realaudio stream in embedded mplayer plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174808
<ubotu> New bug: #174809 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus using more and more memory (depending on the system up-time)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174809
<nanley> Anyone on?
<persia> nanley: Looks fine to me.
<nanley> thanks persia :)
<ubotu> New bug: #174810 in ubuntu "ati driver, right side of LCD screen artifacts, hangs off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174810
<ubotu> New bug: #174813 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174813
<ubotu> New bug: #174814 in apt-cacher (universe) "daily cron email with apt-cacher-cleanup.pl flock errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174814
<ubotu> New bug: #174816 in rhythmbox (main) "rythembox tries to sync with the wrong folder when using a sony playstation portable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174816
<ubotu> New bug: #174818 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174818
<ubotu> New bug: #174820 in amarok (main) "Seeking is innacurrate in vorbis files with large gaps of silence." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174820
<ubotu> New bug: #174822 in wine (universe) "Wine fonts look compressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174822
<ubotu> New bug: #174823 in vlc (universe) "Incorrect font size in status bar of VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174823
<ubotu> New bug: #174824 in ubuntu "Installation screen too big, cannot get to the forward button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174824
<ubotu> New bug: #174826 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174826
<ubotu> New bug: #174830 in python-defaults (main) "python os.execv* bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174830
<ubotu> New bug: #174832 in gnome-terminal (main) "ubuntu gnome-terminal - wrong key mapping in bash with a french keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174832
<ubotu> New bug: #174833 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174833
<persia> bug #114673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114673 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] disk-manager" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114673
<ubotu> New bug: #174835 in java-gcj-compat (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174835
<ubotu> New bug: #174834 in readline4 (universe) "libreadline bad behavior on TAB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174834
<ubotu> New bug: #174836 in athcool (universe) "Athcool not called on a resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174836
<ubotu> New bug: #174839 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Jameica framework" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174839
<ubotu> New bug: #174838 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Hibiscus plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174838
<ubotu> New bug: #174844 in ubuntu "wrong behavior when changing resolituin while playing movie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174844
<ubotu> New bug: #174845 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus gets confused with similar devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174845
<ubotu> New bug: #174851 in mig (universe) "mig and gnumach need a manual boot-strapping on the buildds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174851
<ubotu> New bug: #174853 in gnome-panel (main) ""Report a Problem" icon stays on Workspace Switcher menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174853
<ubotu> New bug: #174855 in lastfm (universe) "Overwrite error upgrading lastfm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174855
<ubotu> New bug: #174856 in mozilla-firefox "Firefox2 freezes for a while in Gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174856
<ubotu> New bug: #174858 in net-tools (main) "'netstat' doesn't check for sockets using SCTP protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174858
<ubotu> New bug: #174859 in gnome-nettool (main) "'netstat' doesn't check for sockets using SCTP protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174859
<ubotu> New bug: #174860 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174860
<ubotu> New bug: #174862 in ubuntu "cannot boot windows on hdb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174862
<ubotu> New bug: #174507 in fusion-icon (universe) "fusion-icon crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174507
<ubotu> New bug: #174863 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo - about dialog box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174863
<ubotu> New bug: #174864 in ubuntu "OpenOffice/Firefox tries to open /home/user/%U on every Gnome start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174864
<ubotu> New bug: #174871 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice hangs when using the formula-editors for vlookup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174871
<ubotu> New bug: #174874 in ubuntu "IPP Printing fails if server is identified by name rather than address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174874
<ubotu> New bug: #174875 in gnome-panel (main) "he netwoork mananger no  the  the conex'ao bridge in the network card SIS 190, problem in the script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174875
<ubotu> New bug: #174873 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "System stops booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174873
<ubotu> New bug: #174877 in rhythmbox (main) "Notification Area icon the wrong size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174877
<ubotu> New bug: #174879 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice fails to import csv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174879
<ubotu> New bug: #174876 in apt "apt-get/aptitude repeatedly downloads the same packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174876
<ubotu> New bug: #174880 in firefox (main) "firefox no window title with compiz fusion emerald" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174880
<ubotu> New bug: #174882 in empathy (universe) "Not possible to simply unset status message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174882
<nanley> 105923 - is there enough info to start working on this bug?
<nanley> Bug #105923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105923 in ubuntu "usb stick mount fails" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105923
<ubotu> New bug: #174883 in mousepad (main) "Please upload merge mousepad 0.2.13-1 (main) from debian (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174883
<ubotu> New bug: #174884 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice writer crashes after opening long rtf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174884
<nanley> Is there enough info to start working on Bug #105923 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105923 in ubuntu "usb stick mount fails" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105923
<ubotu> New bug: #174885 in adept (main) "adept_manager crashed while downloading updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174885
<ubotu> New bug: #174887 in gnome-panel (main) "After installing gtkam there was no start up menu left" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174887
<persia> nanley: I'd be curious about the controller device as well, but I'm not a kernel person, so I may not be giving ideal advice.
<nanley> persia: It's just that the reporter said he/she doesn't have the hardware anymore; therefore he can't report anymore info on it. I was wondering if this was enough for devs to start working on it. I guess I should ask in the #ubuntu-kernel channel. Thank you for the response.
<ubotu> New bug: #174748 in ubuntu "problemi di rete" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174748
<persia> nanley: There's a wiki page explaining what the kernel team wants for a kernel bug report that might be worth reading first.
<nanley> persia: After reading it, it seems that he is lacking information. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<persia> nanley: That'd be the best guide :)
<nanley> persia: Thanks ;]
<ubotu> New bug: #174891 in command-not-found "Should require python-gdbm (dup-of: 174305)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174891
<ubotu> New bug: #174892 in gocr (universe) "gocr should depend on libjpeg-progs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174892
<ubotu> New bug: #128514 in horgand (universe) "horgand crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128514
<ubotu> New bug: #174893 in file-roller (main) "file-roller hangs all system, when I try to drag'n'drop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174893
<ubotu> New bug: #174895 in ubuntu "Taskbar freezes when using open office base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174895
<ubotu> New bug: #174896 in slocate (main) "slocate crashes on update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174896
<ubotu> New bug: #174897 in libtheora (main) "[backport] Please backport libtheora 1.0 beta 2 to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174897
<ubotu> New bug: #174898 in qt-x11-free (main) "libqt3-mt version screwed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174898
<ubotu> New bug: #174899 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174899
<ubotu> New bug: #174900 in totem (main) "after exiting full screen totem resizes screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174900
<ubotu> New bug: #174901 in xdemineur (universe) "Please sync xdemineur 2.1.1-11 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174901
<ubotu> New bug: #174904 in ubuntu "please backport SAGE 2.8.15 to Gutsy and add it to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174904
<ubotu> New bug: #174906 in gravitywars (universe) "gravitywars has no .desktop file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174906
<ubotu> New bug: #174908 in fretsonfire (universe) "fretsonfire (ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64) crashes on start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174908
<ubotu> New bug: #174909 in network-manager (main) "network-manager (pptp?) DNS doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174909
<ubotu> New bug: #174911 in ubuntu "can't install updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174911
<ubotu> New bug: #174913 in ekiga (main) "ekiga quits immediately unless sudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174913
<ubotu> New bug: #174916 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[hardy] gnome-dbg depends on evolution-dbg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174916
<ubotu> New bug: #174923 in grande (universe) "grande has no .desktop file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174923
<ubotu> New bug: #174924 in balazar (universe) "Balazar has no icon" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174924
<ubotu> New bug: #174925 in grande (universe) "Please change the pause key" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174925
<ubotu> New bug: #174926 in comix (universe) "comix crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174926
<ubotu> New bug: #174314 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174314
<penguin42> Hi, a few of the bugs I've reported have been placed in 'Incomplete' with a message of 'there has been no activity on this bug' - what is the right thing for me to do to mark it that the bug is still correct and needs fixing?
<penguin42> just reply or do I need to change the state?
<crimsun> if it's incomplete, politely ask what additional info is needed
<penguin42> crimsun: It wasn't asking for extra info - someone has obviously been going around old bugs marking them like this - see #17551
<penguin42> I think they are just after people confirming things are still broken - but I wondered if I'm supposed to just reply or am I supposed to change state?
<penguin42> (that's a trivial one)
<ubotu> New bug: #174931 in compiz-fusion-bcop (universe) "package compiz-fusion-bcop None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-fusion-bcop.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bcop', which is also in package compiz-bcop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174931
<ubotu> New bug: #174932 in ubuntu "Screen and Graphics Preferences - Samsung 215 TW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174932
<ubotu> New bug: #128546 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128546
<crimsun> bug 17551
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 17551 in manpages "gethostid in wrong manual section" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17551
<penguin42> as you see that's just a tiny bug - but I did wonder what the right thing to do was
<crimsun> penguin42: arguably that can be triaged
<crimsun> i.e., set it to Triaged.
<penguin42> I wouldn't do that as a reporter though
<crimsun> then you can push the bug upstream
 * penguin42 needs to look at a few other bugs that have been marked in the same way - I suspect someone has done that to all bugs older than a certain age with no activity in greater than n-months
<crimsun> (and then set it Triaged)
<ubotu> New bug: #174933 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "what-patch: check ../foo.diff.gz with lsdiff -z" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174933
<penguin42> crimsun: What about bugs that have been marked in the same way where I don't know where the problem lies - should I just reply with 'yes still a problem' ?
<nanley> penguin42: just wondering, what were you talking about? I just got on.
<crimsun> penguin42: sure, if that's the most you can provide.
<penguin42> crimsun: OK - but leave as incomplete?
<crimsun> penguin42: it's of course helpful if you can provide additional information.
<crimsun> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> OK
<penguin42> nanley: Just bugs that have been marked as incomplete for not having been touched for a while
<penguin42> crimsun: That was the easy one - I'm going to have to dust off an old machine to test some of the others
<crimsun> penguin42: sure.
<nanley> penguin42: ok, I was wondering because I've been reviewing many old bugs and querying if the problem still existed.
<penguin42> yes it does - that was a simple one
<penguin42> (although it's possible the man maintainers might disagree I guess?)
<ubotu> New bug: #174934 in libcairo (main) "lcd-filter patch is using wrong parameters for FT_Library_SetLcdFilter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174934
<ubotu> New bug: #174935 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot 0.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174935
<limac> heyt
<limac> hey
<ubotu> New bug: #174936 in firefox (main) "Firefox and Adobe Flash Player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174936
<ubotu> New bug: #174937 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Hardy, Installation freezes in Finnish language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174937
<penguin42> it doesn't finish in Finnish?
<ubotu> New bug: #174939 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174939
<ubotu> New bug: #144674 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with DBRunRecoveryError in key)() (dup-of: 139143)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144674
<ubotu> New bug: #145599 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with DBRunRecoveryError in key)() (dup-of: 139143)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145599
<ubotu> New bug: #174942 in nautilus (main) "nautilus strange behavior when click on specific spot in list view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174942
<ubotu> New bug: #174944 in evolution (main) "Evolution can't create Inbox folder and read messages " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174944
<ubotu> New bug: #174945 in ubufox (main) "ubufox will not uninstall in Firefox 2.0.0.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174945
<ubotu> New bug: #174949 in gnome-panel (main) "Last panel shortcut used is selected when clicking on the panel menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174949
<ubotu> New bug: #174950 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174950
<ubotu> New bug: #174952 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174952
<ubotu> New bug: #174954 in ubuntu "Gutsy: German Tanslation: in Appearance (Erscheinungsbild) menue the tab is called "<b>Visuelle Effekte</b>"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174954
<ubotu> New bug: #174956 in ming (universe) "pc file non installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174956
<blueyed> sourcercito: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #174959 in pidgin (main) "Please merge pidgin_2.3.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174959
<ubotu> New bug: #174961 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "Allow calendar for birthdays from Thunderbird address book" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174961
<sourcercito> blueyed, pong
<blueyed> sourcercito: I've commented directly at bug 152692: the changelog entry should refer to gutsy-proposed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152692 in findutils "updatedb cron job fails" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152692
<sourcercito> blueyed, i'll take a look  at it right now ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #174965 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "/sys/slab directory crashes applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174965
<ubotu> New bug: #174966 in ubuntu "Without I stay sound on having done update ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174966
<sourcercito> blueyed, i've upload the new debdiff, could you please check if it's ok
<ubotu> New bug: #174968 in openoffice.org (main) "OLE2 Drawing insert is affected by zoom level in the original drawing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174968
<ubotu> New bug: #174970 in traverso (universe) "Please merge Traverso from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174970
<ubotu> New bug: #174971 in ubuntu "Update Manager's bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174971
<ubotu> New bug: #174972 in pidgin (main) "hitting the letter "e" changes the logging status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174972
<Lynoure> When is the next HugDay?
<limac> yeah when is it?
<limac> is there like any schedules or something
<limac> ?
<Lynoure> The wiki still shows Dec 5th...
<limac> Dec 5?
<limac> but Dec 5th passed!
<Lynoure> Yes, 2007 and not 2008, I hope.
<limac> when's the next one?
<Lynoure> indeed, that's why I'm asking.
<limac> hmmm
<limac> hold on let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #174973 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "vim-latexsuite installed but no difference in vim (dup-of: 137205)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174973
<limac> they are showing Wed, dec 5. maybe it's not updated yet
<Lynoure> How often are they usually?
<limac> no idea!
<ubotu> New bug: #174975 in firefox (main) "firefox flash player skips" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174975
<blueyed> sourcercito: looks good. I like that you've added a meaningful desc to changelog. Unfortunately you've dropped the LP-bug-reference from it.
<sourcercito> let me check if still have the code and generate a new patch
<blueyed> sourcercito: you can just edit the debdiff directly, if you are careful.
<sourcercito> i'm not actually :), but i can try
<blueyed> sourcercito: I will test, if it applies cleanly.
<sourcercito> does the (LP:#NUMBER) try to close the bug also?
<sourcercito> ok don't think could break the patch if it's at the same line
<blueyed> The point is, that every changelog entry should have a reference, if it's possible, even if the bug has been closed manually already. In this case it would close the Gutsy task however.
<blueyed> yes, it closes the bug - but even if not, provides a reference.
<sourcercito> ok, i'll be more careful next time :D
<blueyed> keescook: will you sponsor the debdiff from Basilio? (bug 152692). If so, please wait for his new upload/attachment.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152692 in findutils "updatedb cron job fails" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152692
<ubotu> New bug: #174977 in firefox (main) "Try to go to web site goes back to desktop,but can get up google home page can not pull up any bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174977
<ubotu> New bug: #174978 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree can't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174978
<sourcercito> i already upload the new debdiff
<keescook> blueyed: we need to wait for the SRU team to ACK it.  But after that, sure.
<blueyed> sourcercito: patch applies and looks good. Thanks!
<sourcercito> thank you for the pointers ;)
<blueyed> keescook: ok. Why is it "In progress" then? I fear it does not get on the ubuntu-sru radar then.
<blueyed> keescook: I've also thought that confirming a nomination would mean that the SRU has been ACKed.
<ubotu> New bug: #174979 in alsamixergui (universe) "alsamixer does not find default device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174979
<ubotu> New bug: #174980 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Object::free()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174980
<ubotu> New bug: #174986 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] Compiz makes Firefox window grey (gray) when still usable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174986
<ubotu> New bug: #174985 in evolution (main) "evolution error fetching mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174985
<ubotu> New bug: #174989 in ubuntu "Network settings can slowdown Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174989
<ubotu> New bug: #174991 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu Gutsy firefox 2.0.0.11 installs but shows 2.0.0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174991
<ubotu> New bug: #174990 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.18-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174990
<ubotu> New bug: #174993 in bluez-utils (main) "pcmcia bluetooth card stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174993
<ubotu> New bug: #174995 in ubuntu "xfdesktop or panels keep not starting, resurrection needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174995
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-09
<ubotu> New bug: #174998 in toshset (main) "Toshiba M60-121 not support for bluetooth (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174998
<ubotu> New bug: #174999 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome main menu can't be activated when clicking at the top of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174999
<ubotu> New bug: #175000 in desktop-file-utils (main) "Bash completion for desktop-file-validate" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175000
<ubotu> New bug: #175002 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder used with -vf scale tears picture edges for certain range of x values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175002
<ubotu> New bug: #175003 in gnome-panel (main) "Applet for viewport switching does not show correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175003
<ubotu> New bug: #175001 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] Can't force quit update manager when it hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175001
<penguin42> ouch - it's just taken me about 3 hours to upgrade that machine to gutsy to be able to confirm the bug still happens
<ubotu> New bug: #175004 in ubuntu "tremulous crashes X on game start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175004
<ubotu> New bug: #175006 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Add script process-interdiff to ubuntu-dev-tools" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175006
<ubotu> New bug: #175017 in amsn (universe) "Dont let drop smile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175017
<ubotu> New bug: #175016 in firefox (main) "Periodic Never Ending Blank Page Generation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175016
<ubotu> New bug: #175018 in strongswan (universe) "strongswan: New upstream release 4.1.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175018
<ubotu> New bug: #175019 in ubuntu "7.10 upgrade has blocked all of my ports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175019
<ubotu> New bug: #175020 in gnome-orca (main) "orca magnifier causes CPU fan to get very loud" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175020
<ubotu> New bug: #175021 in kino (main) "kino produces choppy mpeg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175021
<ubotu> New bug: #175022 in ubuntu "DVD playback choppy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175022
<ubotu> New bug: #175023 in ubuntu "Gutsy wlan0: link is not ready " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175023
<timnik> Hi *, I'm having a problem with Bug #61105. This bug does not occur on a freshly creating user on my gutsy install, but does occur with my current user. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on tracking down what's causing it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61105 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "Mouse jumps to center in (sdl?/opengl?) games" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61105
<timnik> I'm guessing it must be related to some setting in a file in my home folder but I honestly have no idea what kind of setting might effect opengl/sdl mouse behaviour. Can anyone take a guess?
<ubotu> New bug: #148736 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer() (dup-of: 132637)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148736
<sergio_> hola, sera que alguien me puede ayudar con algunas preguntas?
<sergio_> hay alguien en este canal?
<sergio_> is someone there? Is this the channel for asking general questions?
<sergio_> is this the channel to ask about triaging bugs?
<Hobbsee> this is the triaging bugs channel, yes
<Hobbsee> however, i'ts a weekend
<sergio_> I am almost an electrical engineer an want to help, sorry when is it "open" to ask how get involved
<sergio__> _
<Hobbsee> during the week more people are around :)
<sergio_> ok, is there a channel where I can get some info now?
<Hobbsee> well, this is, if you actually ask a question
<Hobbsee> whether you get an answer depends on whether the people who know the answers are here
<sergio_> May I ask some questions to you?
<Hobbsee> sure, but ask them in channel
<sergio_> ok, well first of all what you mean by "ask them in the channel"?
<Hobbsee> ask in here, don't ask me in a query :)
<sergio_> Ok, fine.... I want specially to work developing the source code of ekiga, because I consider it a very noble project, what can I do to start?
<Hobbsee> sergio_: i'd have a look at http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=7 :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<sergio_> yes, I checked that page but for example, I only have to wait to get a bug in bugzilla? How do I know someone isn't solving the same bug at that time?
<sergio_> Where can I find like a developer guide? Does they exists?
<ubotu> New bug: #175028 in pulseaudio (main) "[hardy] pulseaudio lacking proper access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175028
<ubotu> New bug: #175031 in file-roller (main) "file-roller right-click extract here (for RAR) does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175031
<ubotu> New bug: #175032 in firefox (main) "Firefox keeps disappearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175032
<ubotu> New bug: #175033 in gnome-panel (main) "No Eject for usb drives in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175033
<ubotu> New bug: #175034 in pigment (universe) "Please sync pigment (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175034
<persia> bug #138801
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138801 in sysinfo "sysinfo Help->About page lists a bogus contact URL: http://sysinfo.r8.org - this URL redirects thru r8.org to such suspect sites as drivecleaner.com, errorprotector.com, etc." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138801
<persia> bug #174863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174863 in sysinfo "sysinfo - about dialog box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174863
<persia> bug #159974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159974 in sysinfo "sysinfo crashes systematically when selecting NVIDIA in menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159974
<persia> bug #121068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121068 in sysinfo "sysinfo reports gutsy as lenny/sid" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121068
<ubotu> New bug: #175035 in pidgin (main) "Cannot connect to MSN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175035
<ubotu> New bug: #175036 in lintian (main) "Please sync lintian (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175036
<ubotu> New bug: #175037 in gtk+2.0 (main) "tooltips disable mouse, take too long to go away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175037
<greg-g> what should I do if a bug is fixed by a new version of a library (libamazon-ruby) but even debian unstable does not have the newest version yet?  How do I request a sync for that?
<greg-g> see bug 174633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174633 in alexandria "alexandria 0.6.1 no german amazon search possible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174633
<greg-g> Also, Launchpad decided to use an incorrect remote bug tracker on that bug
<persia> greg-g: You can't request a sync.  You could request an upgrade with an upgrade bug, but those don't tend to get fixed quickly.  You could also watch Debian, and make a sync request when the new version lands.
<persia> greg-g: Incorrect remote bug tracker?  You may be able to update that.  Look at the package overview, and see if you can edit the upstream definition.
<greg-g> persia: I can't see anything to edit the remote bug tracker
<greg-g> persia: should I somehow forward this bug to debian?  As they must be experiencing the same issue
<persia> greg-g: Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alexandria/, it appears that launchpad doesn't know anything about alexandria upstream, and needs some help for definition.
<greg-g> persia: how do I do that?
<persia> greg-g: Do you have a little pencil icon next to "None defined" for the upstream versions?
<greg-g> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #175038 in nautilus (main) "segfault after installing font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175038
<persia> greg-g: That's a link to edit the upstream definition.  You may need to tell LP about the alexandria project, and point it to the right bug tracker.
<persia> Looking at the Debian bugs, I don't think it's reported there: Debian bug #398205 looks to be the closest.  You could also report it there, if you can verify it's also an issue in Debian.
<ubotu> Debian bug 398205 in alexandria "alexandria: Pulling information from internet sources does not work at all" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/398205
<greg-g> persia: what does "upstream series" need to be?  a link or the package name/version?
<persia> Further, I don't see any Debian bugs for ruby-amazon (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=ruby-amazon).  You couod open a wishlist upgrade bug there, or in Ubuntu, or in both.
<persia> greg-g: I think it might be alexandria/main (based on https://launchpad.net/alexandria), but I'm not sure (I don't know anything about the package).
<greg-g> ok, yeah, that is it
<greg-g> persia: should I email the maintainer of alexandria (who is also the maintainer for libamazon-ruby) about the updated versions of those packages that fix a bug?
<greg-g> (the maintainer for the package in Ubuntu)
<persia> greg-g: It looks to me like the package doesn't have an special Ubuntu changes (no "ubuntu" in the version number).  If you open a bug in Debian, it should email all the people interested in the package, which may be more than just the maintainer.
<persia> greg-g: Generally, I avoid emailing Debian maintainers when I could use bugs, as they will get the mail anyway, and others can also see and comment.
<greg-g> persia: ok
<persia> heno: Please stop declining nominations with that message.  It creates strife, and confuses people.  Further, it appears that you've not checked to see if the fix is actually in Hardy prior to claiming that it's not (I've now found two that meet that condition).  Thank you.
<persia> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<persia> !bugsquad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugsquad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<persia> ubotu: bugsquad is <reply> The Ubuntu BugSquad is the first point of contact for bugs filed about Ubuntu.  For more information, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad.  Documentation about processes is available from  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs.  Also see the /topic of #ubuntu-bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #175041 in yelp (main) "the audio recording does not work while using the microphone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175041
<persia> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> New bug: #175042 in gnome-panel (main) "Sound card AD 1986A - existing alsa driver creates annying sound along with music." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175042
<ubotu> New bug: #175044 in slocate (main) "Update of slocate.3.1 failed to install in Hardy Alpha-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175044
<ubotu> New bug: #175046 in update-manager (main) "could not initialise the package information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175046
<ubotu> New bug: #175047 in compiz (main) "Compiz 1:0.6.99+git20071205-0ubuntu4 unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175047
<ubotu> New bug: #175048 in compiz (main) "ccp.xml is missing from package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175048
<ubotu> New bug: #175049 in ubuntu "A printer driver for Lexmark x3350 is not good " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175049
<ubotu> New bug: #175050 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom input driver broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175050
<ubotu> New bug: #175051 in smplayer (multiverse) "smplayer 0.5.62" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175051
<persia> bug  #129081
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129081 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mumble" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129081
<ubotu> New bug: #175052 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "rfcomm / Bluetooth oops when disconnecting rfcomm session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175052
<persia> bug #173412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173412 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mscore (dup-of: 152650)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152650 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] MuseScore" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152650
<ubotu> New bug: #175054 in ubuntu "mouse cursor disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175054
<ubotu> New bug: #175058 in update-manager (main) "upgrade crashed out aftre downloading all the package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175058
<ubotu> New bug: #175059 in openh323 (universe) "Please sync openh323 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175059
<ubotu> New bug: #175060 in ubuntu "/dev/null has wrong mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175060
<ubotu> New bug: #175061 in ubuntu "Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo L1300 lost the swap partition after hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175061
<ubotu> New bug: #175062 in ubuntu "fglrx driver reports unsupported hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175062
<ubotu> New bug: #175053 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Please add a JBoss package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175053
<ubotu> New bug: #172963 in mythbuntu "w32codecs available to amd64 users (dup-of: 157091)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172963
<ubotu> New bug: #175066 in koffice (main) "Krita 1.6.3 crash with some TIFF files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175066
<persia> bug #173287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173287 in avant-window-navigator "[hardy] avant-window-navigator only has the core applet available" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173287
<ubotu> New bug: #175067 in achims-guestbook (universe) "Please merge achims-guestbook 2.53-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175067
<persia> bug #110036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110036 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Inkblot" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110036
<ubotu> New bug: #175068 in ubuntu "Please sync wesnoth (universe) 1:1.3.12-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175068
<ubotu> New bug: #175071 in ubiquity (main) "Please add an explanation to Finnish "Kotoistus" keyboard in installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175071
<ubotu> New bug: #175074 in ubuntu "suspend/restart problem with ubuntu 7.10 x86 release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175074
<ubotu> New bug: #175075 in ubuntu "[compiz] Mouse cursor leaves trails when clicking or dragging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175075
<ubotu> New bug: #175076 in wink (multiverse) "Please sync wink 1.5.1060-4 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175076
<ubotu> New bug: #175078 in totem (main) "Standard error should remain empty under normal circumstances" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175078
<ubotu> New bug: #175082 in ubuntu "gutsy ksoftirqd high cpu usage after modprobe cx8800" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175082
<ubotu> New bug: #175084 in sawfish (universe) "sawfish-client errors end up in .xsession-errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175084
<ubotu> New bug: #175085 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Default gateway missing after connection setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175085
<persia> bug  #174739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174739 in seamonkey "[upgrade] seamonkey 1.1.7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174739
<ubotu> New bug: #175089 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "New release (0.4) of gnome-launch-box" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175089
<ubotu> New bug: #175090 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Calc: bug cells reference when using R1C1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175090
<ubotu> New bug: #175093 in gnome-panel (main) "Gome Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175093
<ubotu> New bug: #175094 in yelp (main) "it is known java and flash doesn´t work with firefox under ubuntu. I do not know to write in lunux instructions, so I need a click and easy way to solve this bug, instead of coming back to windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175094
<ubotu> New bug: #175095 in ubuntu "poor usb modem connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175095
<ubotu> New bug: #175101 in gst0.10-python (main) "Please sync gst0.10-python (main) 0.10.9-4  from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175101
<ubotu> New bug: #174664 in xfdesktop4 (main) "ripperx crashes xfce desktop on cddb lookup (dup-of: 99040)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174664
<ubotu> New bug: #175102 in debian-installer (main) "cannot open properties in synatic manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175102
<ubotu> New bug: #175103 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "exec-plugin doesn't parse fortunes correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175103
<ubotu> New bug: #175106 in freedict (universe) "Spelling mistake in main description of package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175106
<ubotu> New bug: #175110 in linux-source-2.6.11 "SDL Game fan doesn not come on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175110
<ubotu> New bug: #175111 in coreutils (main) "GNU echo has a "FIXME"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175111
<ubotu> New bug: #175112 in fontconfig (main) "[Gutsy] Som newley installed fonts in Gnome are invisible in openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175112
<ubotu> New bug: #175113 in kdebluetooth (main) "Unable to plug a blutooth mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175113
<ubotu> New bug: #175114 in xkeyboard-config (main) "backslash symbol is not defined in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us (in the "basic" set)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175114
<BlackDiamonds> could I get some one to look at this bug ?
<BlackDiamonds> and see if it's ok and if possible triage/confirm it ?
<BlackDiamonds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/173790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173790 in linux-source-2.6.22 "USB Wlan device not detected (Prism2 chipset)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #175116 in ubuntu "Compiz Desktop Default name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175116
<ubotu> New bug: #175118 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.86 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175118
<ubotu> New bug: #174872 in inkscape "Crash (inkscape 0.45.1-1) when exporting drawing (or blank page) to PNG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174872
<ubotu> New bug: #175120 in ubuntu "WBEM-based administration console" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175120
<ubotu> New bug: #175121 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash plugin needs additional dependencies to work " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175121
<ubotu> New bug: #175122 in firefox (main) ""Get Help Online" leads to 7.04 version." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175122
<ubotu> New bug: #175123 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "dependecies problem with libsasl2-2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175123
<ubotu> New bug: #175124 in ubuntu "Thinkpads need to eject the bay before suspending" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175124
<ubotu> New bug: #175125 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Cinerella CV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175125
<ubotu> New bug: #175126 in ubuntu "disk errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175126
<ubotu> New bug: #175127 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "pyxpxcom not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175127
<ubotu> New bug: #175128 in zim (universe) "Read Only Repos Warning Text Is Highlighted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175128
<ubotu> New bug: #175129 in ubuntu "crash or lockup on ethernet reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175129
<ubotu> New bug: #175131 in ubuntu "Static IP config prevents local ftp and local browsing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175131
<ubotu> New bug: #175133 in rhythmbox (main) "Last.fm gives  'Handshake failed' error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175133
<ubotu> New bug: #175135 in slocate (main) "slocate does not update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175135
<ubotu> New bug: #175136 in ubuntu "Bad timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175136
<ubotu> New bug: #175137 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "AC97 sound commonly gets corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175137
<ubotu> New bug: #175138 in ubuntu "accessing cd/dvd r gives strange logs - k3b doesn't find burner or doesn't burn successfully at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175138
<hudyx> Any ideas why my notebook would not wake from sleep on 7.10?
<hudyx> Anyone around?
<ubotu> New bug: #175143 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175143
<ubotu> New bug: #175144 in xine-ui (universe) "xine crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175144
<ubotu> New bug: #175145 in bug-buddy (main) "Bug-buddy won't accept plussed email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175145
<ubotu> New bug: #175146 in ubuntu "/lib/libfreetype.so.6: ELF file OS ABI invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175146
<ubotu> New bug: #175150 in gnome-control-center (main) "changing preferred mail app doesn't change Mail icon in top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175150
<ubotu> New bug: #175151 in etoile (universe) "The Gnome dictionary applet won't let any text be typed in on its window on the panel on Ubuntu Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175151
<ubotu> New bug: #175148 in slab (universe) "Slab gnome-main-menu is missing a "clear recent documents" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175148
<ubotu> New bug: #175149 in adept (main) "adept crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175149
<ubotu> New bug: #175152 in kdebase (main) "konqueror misinterprets mailto: link with #" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175152
<ubotu> New bug: #175155 in gaim (main) "Message could not be sent because a connection error occurred:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175155
<Castegere> Hello,
<Castegere> Has anyone seen a problem with the Update Manager, I'm getting "The list of changes is not available yet.
<Castegere> Please try again later." dunno what's likely to be the cause.
<Castegere> Anyone...
<ubotu> New bug: #175157 in epiphany-browser (main) "[8.04 alpha1] epiphany-browser unable to display help content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175157
<ubotu> New bug: #175156 in libgphoto2 "Panasonic Lumix FX-12 not correctly detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175156
<ubotu> New bug: #175159 in casper (main) "Persistent mode appends sudoers on each boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175159
<ubotu> New bug: #175160 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric: default X-Values don't work for second series in XY Plot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175160
<ubotu> New bug: #175161 in gparted (main) "No support for LUKS volumes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175161
<ubotu> New bug: #175164 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox's window does not remember its on-screen position when unhiding from status icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175164
<ubotu> New bug: #175165 in ubiquity (main) "Don't add removable drives to /etc/fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175165
<ubotu> New bug: #175166 in ubuntu ""click the icon" instruction dangerously confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175166
<ubotu> New bug: #175168 in network-manager (main) "Refers to DSL connection as Dial Up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175168
<ubotu> New bug: #175169 in ubuntu "dolphin does not escape/parse filenames properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175169
<ubotu> New bug: #175170 in ubuntu "clock wont sync. problem connecting to pool.ntp.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175170
<ubotu> New bug: #175175 in valgrind (main) "Please upload merge valgrind 3.2.3-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175175
<ubotu> New bug: #175176 in ubuntu "Big images freeze Thunar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175176
<ubotu> New bug: #175177 in kdeutils (main) "ark kills itself when unzipping multiple files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175177
<ubotu> New bug: #175178 in xsp (universe) "Merge xsp 1.2.5-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175178
<ubotu> New bug: #175179 in banshee (universe) "Unhandled exception on creating smart playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175179
<ubotu> New bug: #175182 in hal (main) "FTDI usb to serial conflict with brltty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175182
<ubotu> New bug: #175184 in firefox (main) "crash after Cntrl-D" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175184
<ubotu> New bug: #175186 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde silently fails to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175186
<ubotu> New bug: #175187 in ubuntu "Unable to attach hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175187
<ubotu> New bug: #175188 in kdebase (main) "kate bus error on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175188
<ubotu> New bug: #175181 in openoffice.org (main) "copy paste action in contextual menu (right click) on text area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175181
<ubotu> New bug: #175183 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuider-dist fails to create chroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175183
<ubotu> New bug: #175191 in f-spot (main) "f-spot changes timestamp in an incorrect way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175191
<ubotu> New bug: #175192 in update-manager (main) "Clicking install updates does not install checked items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175192
<ubotu> New bug: #175193 in xubuntu-meta (main) "invisible password box on second screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175193
<ubotu> New bug: #175194 in evolution (main) "view -> load images does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175194
<totopalma> ciao :), stacco.
<ubotu> New bug: #175197 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 7 at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175197
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-01
<crimsun> welp, got most of the NEW ones through gutsy.  I'll do another pass through the pre-hardy ones tomorrow.
<crimsun> friggin firehose
<maco> huh
<maco> crimsun: could you clarify that?
<crimsun> maco: the majority of unacknowledged (NEW) bugs against Ubuntu source packages older than hardy in Launchpad have been triaged
<maco> ah ok
<crimsun> pretty sad that there were about two dozen unacknowledged ones that are currently exploitable.
<maco> O_O
<crimsun> doesn't account for duplicates yet; I'll have to streamline that bit
<maco> so you were looking through CVEs?
<crimsun> all NEW bugs - some were crashers and had apport-produced attachments
<pckchem> Hello All.
<MTecknology> hi
<MTecknology> So - how hard is it to be able to triage bugs?
<RAOF> MTecknology: That's somewhat difficult to answer.  Somewhere between "pretty easy" and "manageable", generally.
<MTecknology> RAOF: Wanna teach me how to do it?
<MTecknology> I think I'm plenty comfortable with invalidating and asking for more information
<jmarsden> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<MTecknology> ty
<jmarsden> MTecknology: No problem
<RAOF> Probably the most important thing to do when triaging is to think, and the most important thing to get on the bug is a step-by-step guide for making it happen.
<MTecknology> So once it's been confirmed and there is a detailed explation to reproduce it, then it's worthy of triage?
<bucket529> MTecknology: Is there any particular type of bug you are interested in (kernel, firefox, sound, etc)? Are you looking to stick your toe in the water, or get wet fast?
<MTecknology> I think toe first
<bucket529> Easy to start with are looking through a dozen-or-so needs-packaging bugs. Make sure they're not already in Ubuntu, not in Debian, license is okay, then post here to get is change to 'Wishlist'
<MTecknology> I meant toe first in triage
<MTecknology> I've done a few iwshlist
<bucket529> You can pick your favorite package and see what needs to be done - linking upstream, asking for more, closing out ancient incompletes
<MTecknology> bucket529: but closing out ancient incomplete isn't triage either. I've never done triage so I want to play with it a little so I can understand it better.
<RAOF> MTecknology: Once it's been confirmed and there's a detailed explaination of how to reproduce it, it's /been/ triaged.
<MTecknology> RAOF: and then the only step left to do is flag it that way?
<RAOF> Yeah.  The flag is a convenient label, which is only really interesting for the busiest of developers.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> oh
<RAOF> Setting the "triaged" status is much, much less important than getting all the rest.
<MTecknology> For the ubuntu-bugcontrol team application they don't care whether the flag for triage was set or not, they just care that you did the footwork to get the information?
<RAOF> Right.
<MTecknology> hrm
<MTecknology> does the application care whether or not I filed the bug? or just that I went through and got the information
<RAOF> The developers largely don't care whether the 'triaged' state is set, either.  We care whether the bug has sufficient detail to be fixed.
<MTecknology> So if I found the information needed to fix the bug or got that information out of the user, then it counts in that application?
<RAOF> Right.
<MTecknology> Don't take it as I'm trying to just meet the minimum for that team, I just wanna have a better idea what they're expecting when I submit that
<RAOF> Of course, you don't necessarily need to get the information from the original reporter; it's entirely possible that you can duplicate the bug yourself, and describe how.
<MTecknology> RAOF: How does this one count against the app? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/172372
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 172372 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy] Sony Vaio VGN-FZ* Motion Eye Camera" [Medium,Won't fix]
<MTecknology> That thing's from a while ago
<MTecknology> Actually, I could add a comment requesting it in the repos and flag as a wishlist?
<RAOF> For that you'd want to be checking the Kernel team's triage guidelines (which are somewhat more specific than the rest of Ubuntu's).
<RAOF> But generally maintaining drivers outside the kernel tree is a bit of a pain.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> would that one count for the application or is that not what they're looking for?
<RAOF> It looks like it's in about the right state.
<MTecknology> AH!
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/175686
<RAOF> I'm not directly involved in bugsquad, so I don't know exactly what they're looking for (just what I'd like them to look for ;)).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 175686 in pam "Incorrect spelling in man pam_cracklib" [Low,In progress]
<MTecknology> How can I make somebody do something about this
<pckchem> MTecknology How long have you been triaging?
<RAOF> MTecknology: By doing something about it yourself.
<MTecknology> idk - I don't really flag them as triaged. I've been working to get bugs fixed for about a year
<pckchem> Whats your launchpad name
<maco> RAOF: which is interesting, because acceptance by major distros is something upstream kernel.org looks at when considering whether or not to accept a new driver into the mainline kernel
<MTecknology> RAOF: how do I do that? create a diff file, upload it, and ask somebody to look at it?
<RAOF> That looks like something you could easily create a patch (or, better, debdiff), attach to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<MTecknology> <- pckchem
<MTecknology> It's a good chance for me to learn how to diff files then :)
<RAOF> maco: I didn't say get the driver upstream; I said incorporate into the (Ubuntu) kernel tree.  We've got various patches, incorporate different drivers, etc.
<maco> MTecknology: do you mean more specifically than diff -u <oldfile> <newfile>?
<MTecknology> maco: nope - that's what I meant
<pckchem> exit
<MTecknology> chatzilla... fun stuff
<RAOF> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess is the relevant wiki page for the whole process.
<MTecknology> I'm gonna have a huge patch coming up. I'm trying to figure out whether to fix an application or completely rewrite it. I don't think I really have time for either right now.
<MTecknology> bug 286820 is a lot of issues...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286820 in blueproximity "blueproximity can be bypassed to not force a lock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286820
<RAOF> Huge patches are probably more welcome upstream, where there'll be a more in-depth understanding of the current code.
<MTecknology> It'll be completely rewritten probably. In order to fix the issues - it pretty much needs a daemon
<MTecknology> or maybe split the two parts...
<MTecknology> hrm - why am I not seeing a large majority of bugs I've reported
<MTecknology> I've reported a lot more bugs that what's showing up :(
<maco> MTecknology: go to advanced and tell it to show bugs that have been marked as duplicates
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I'm still not seeing them :P
<MTecknology> Well - as far as the application goes, I need to find about 1 more bug. I wonder if my past bugs got lost when I changed emails
<ScarySquirrel> Will someone volunteer to help me out with a problem with the volume widget in GNOME 2.24.1?
<ScarySquirrel> Do not everyone volunteer at once.
<nellery> ScarySquirrel: support is in #ubuntu
<ScarySquirrel> Well, it's catch as catch can over there.
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh> hi seb128, do you want to add the patch for bug 205999 to Intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205999 in evolution-data-server "Attachments names using "ç" are not correctly sent by Evolution (ATT<number>.dat)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205999
<seb128> hggdh: let's wait for 2.24.2 to move to intrepid-updates before
<seb128> an another upload would reset the counter
<seb128> hggdh: is the patch confirmed to work correctly now?
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> seb128, it is.
<seb128> cool
<hggdh> Jaunty with 2.25.2 already has it
<seb128> jaunty doesn't have 2.25 yet
<seb128> but it'll probably be uploaded this week
<seb128> not worth doing a backport there
 * Hobbsee is looking forward to dist-upgrading next week
<seb128> Hobbsee: next week is uds so you should not get too many updates
<Hobbsee> seb128: indeed.  and good bandwidth :)
<xteejx> Afternoon everyone :)
<xteejx> What are we to do with seriously old bugs that are needs-packaging, as many of the projects they want packaged aren't maintained anymore
<xteejx> Am I right in assuming we invalidate them?
<xteejx> Is there anyone here?
<afflux> no
<xteejx> lol
<afflux> 127, to be exact
<xteejx> Obviously, I menat is anyone available to help as hardly anyone ever answers...
<afflux> I seem to have missed your question
<xteejx> Question: What are we doing with the really old bugs that are needs-packaging, I come across quite a few that aren't maintained anymore, am I right in assuming Invalidating them is the right way?
<xteejx> They're around 2 years old the packages, not bee ntouched since
<afflux> hm, I think we discussed this not too long ago. Someone (was it james_w?) suggested to leave them as the packages are still not packaged and it has not been fixed.
<afflux> it = the "bug"
<james_w> I would say just leave them
<xteejx> Even the ones that refer to packages/source that haven't been updated in 2 years?
<james_w> if the homepage of the project has disappeared then they can probably be closed
<james_w> it may be that they haven't been updated because they are perfect :-)
<xteejx> A bugless package? I find that very hard to believe lol
<afflux> for example, my code is always perfect :)
<xteejx> What normally happens with the needs-packaging anyway, does someone adopt it and put it thru REVU, etc?
<afflux> yes
<xteejx> ok wicked, just clearing loose ends in my head :)
<afflux> oh, I'm not sure about the what the motus do, but non-motus need to go through revu.
<xteejx> thought so. no probs just wanted to clear that up :) thanks guys
<afflux> you're welcome
<bddebian> Boo
<afflux> I don't get bug 304013. How is it possible that /etc/init.d/NetworkManager does not exist if the package was just unpacked right before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304013 in network-manager "package network-manager 0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1.8.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304013
<james_w> it's a conffile
<james_w> so I believe you can do it if you install the package, delete the file, remove (not purge) the package, then re-install it
<james_w> or if it's an upgrade you can just have deleted it
<afflux> james_w: it's failing in the post-installation, so I thought it would have been re-installed anyways
<symptom> There is a bug with Totem where it enters a bad state when starting a video (.avi) while nautilus is moving a file from internal HDD (EIDE) to external (usb2.0) (file operation window open).  The video that you start playing resides on the external which is encrypted using truecrypt.  What ends up happening is totem stalls,  the video doesnt open, and it has to be "force quited."  Subsequent attempts to open a video using totem result
<symptom> s in the same issue, with or without a file operation taking place.  Ubuntu 8.10 all updated standard packages on all except truecrypt.  I downloaded truecrypt from their site and installed it w/o apt, but I think the versions are still the same.  I would enter a bug, but I am really busy the next 3 weeks, and will be away from my system.
<MrKanister> Hello. Can somebody please set this to "wishlist" : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.1/+bug/304060
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304060 in firefox-3.1 "please ditch the blue in the awesome bar" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> done
<MrKanister> bdmurray: Thank you
<bdmurray> no problem
<xteejx> Hey bdmurray, just a quick question. Is there any word on my Bug Control application yet? :)
<bdmurray> xteejx: I was on holiday most of last week but will look at it again soon
<xteejx> bdmurray: Great! Thanks a lot. How's the Isle of Man anyway :)
<farmin> n
<MrKanister> Hi. Can someone please set that bug to "wishlist" : https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/304129/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304129 in apport "apport should provide possibility to install debug packages" [Undecided,New]
<MrKanister> Hi. Can someone please set that bug to "wishlist" : https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/304129/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304129 in apport "apport should provide possibility to install debug packages" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray_> MrKanister: Having that bug report in Launchpad seems fine as the scope of the feature is rather limited
<bdmurray_> However, the retracer uses the debug packages anyway so I'm not certain what the reporter is looking for.
<MrKanister> bdmurray_: You mean the hint to brainstorm.ubuntu.com? I was unsure if he knows about it and if he has more ideas thaht would me the best place
<bdmurray> For some ideas brainstorm is the right place, it really depends on the idea.
<MrKanister> You are right. To open an idea on this specific bug would be not soo good
<MrKanister> thanks for setting sthis to wishlist
<bdmurray> No problem, thanks for helping out.
<MrKanister> with pleasure
<xteejx> Question: Why are there so many New status needs-packaging bug reports? Are these meant to be set as confirmed if they're not in Ubuntu or Debian repos as per the wiki page?
<bdmurray> xteejx: yes, confirmed if not in Debian or Ubuntu
<xteejx> bdmurray: Cool thanks brian :)
<xteejx> I assume I'm OK to go through all these seriously old ones in reverse order to clear out the crunf?
<bdmurray> xteejx: for the needs packaging ones?
<xteejx> bdmurray: No I'm going through ALL new status bugs in reverse order, I assume that's OK?
<bdmurray> xteejx: that sounds fine depending on the actions you are taking
<xteejx> Theres quite a few that are over 5 months old with no updates (reports)
<xteejx> I'm following protocol not to worry :) incompleting them asking for more info, try it on intrepid, confirm if so, invalid if not etc etc
<bdmurray> Yeah, that sounds great!
<xteejx> Just thought it might be a good idea and should definately show better in our stats as they're adding up - so I'm off to work :)
<jayson_r> xteejx: i've been doing the same thing the past few days
<jayson_r> xteejx: i've gotten quite a few "thank you's" in the process and a couple of "i didn't think anyone cared"...
<xteejx> jayson_r: Same here, it seems during Hardy quite a few bugs were ignored or missed
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-02
<pckchem> Hmm anyone want to answer a quick workflow question?
<bdmurray> pckchem: sure
<pckchem> Oh hey Brian. What is the procedure for properly requested Needs-packaging bugs? Should the be confirmed or left new.
<bdmurray> Confirmed if not in Debian or Ubuntu
<bdmurray> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs for more info
<pckchem> Ahh, thanks for the link. Was looking for something like that but couldn't find it.
 * pckchem triages onward
<Elbrus> If somebody could set bug 303709 to wishlist (and triaged) I would appreciate it. (I send the bug to the Debian BTS) and will see if I can create a patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303709 in lazarus "Installation does not set Freepascal source directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303709
<pckchem> Np
<pckchem> Updated.
<Elbrus> pckchem: thanks
 * Elbrus just closed the first bug where he actually was the assignee...
 * Elbrus feels great for a moment.
<Elbrus> bug 172804 if you care...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172804 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] winff - GUI ffmpeg batch video converter" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172804
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Elbrus> I just filled bug 304249, should I subscribe MOTU if I want this processed (debdiff attached)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304249 in winff "[jaunty] Presets are not compatible with the ffmpeg version " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304249
<Hobbsee> no, you should NEVER subscribe MOTU
<Elbrus> oh..
<Hobbsee> else I will come and hit you with a stick, as may the other 80-odd people who will get mail if you do
<Hobbsee> sec
<Elbrus> ok, ok, I understand
 * Elbrus hiddes under the table
<Hobbsee> Elbrus: what you want is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#Preparing%20Patches (and below)
<Elbrus> s/hiddes/hides
<Hobbsee> in particular, the stuff about the sponsoring queue
 * Elbrus could find the apropriate wiki, so thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Elbrus: you're welcome :) (and it's in the topic of #ubuntu-motu, if that helps)
<Elbrus> why doesn't debdiff do: diff -urN debian.old debian
<Hobbsee> it does?
<Elbrus> no, diff -u
<Hobbsee> methinks it does anyway, but only shows diff -u for some reason
<Hobbsee> at least my debdiffs look like they're done with the proper diff -urN
<Elbrus> ok, so debdiff would qualify right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i think you only need the later section, which should refer to debdiffs
 * Hobbsee clicked on hte wrong bit?
<Elbrus> hmm, my debdiff is called winff-0.43-2ubuntu1.debdiff instead of winff_0.43-2ubuntu1.debdiff, is that a big problem...
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> doesn't really matter what they're called, as long as it's descriptive
<Hobbsee> the person downloads the source, and applies it like a regular patch
<dholbach> good morning
<sk8ingdom> has anyone heard of gnome crashes right after login due to recent updates in 8.04.1?
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<shingie> Hi Guys, I havent helped out with ubuntu bugs and i need to find out how i can help with 5-a-day
<wolfger> hi shingie, and welcome to 5-a-day :-)
<wolfger> You've hopefully read the page on the tools involved, right?
<shingie> I have watched some videos but I just dont know how to start
<wolfger> Got a Launchpad account, installed dholbach's package, etc?
<shingie> yes i do have a launchpad account
<shingie> which dholbach's package?
<wolfger> the actual 5-a-day app
<wolfger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/5-A-Day
<wolfger> that link tells you all you need to know about 5-a-day. Then you probably also want to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<shingie> wolfger: just checking out the link
<wolfger> I won't be on IRC much longer. If you have further questions that don't get answered here, feel free to e-mail me @gmail.com
<shingie> wolfger: thanks for your help. I am just going thru the staff at the moment. I am very keen on helping out. I am a professional developer and my goal is to finally move onto the development side of bugs.
<shingie> wolfger: but for now I will take small steps at a time, i mean not to overload myself with too much information to an extent og getting confused.
<wolfger> the biggest thing, I think, is just learning the process... The wiki is a bounty of information, but there's an awful lot to take in. The cool thing is that you can just learn one small bit and dive in there. Learn the rest as you go
<wolfger> hope to see you on the stats page. ;-)
<shingie> wolfger: i will be there soon
<thomas_> Hi
<thomas_> Where do I need to register?
<thomas_> Am I connected?
<thomas_> If so to whome or what?
<thomas_> Am I a donkey in my own monologue?
<thomas_> Hi Geser
<thomas_> Can you read me?
<dholbach> hi thomas_, you're connected alright
<thomas_> Oh thanks
<thomas_> I have never used IRC before
<dholbach> thomas_: are you looking for anything particular?
<thomas_> Anyway, I am refered to this place by Hew.
<thomas_> Yes sorry, I am looking for the last name.
<thomas_> Anyway, I cannot use the gpg thing
<thomas_> I do have ssh key.
<dholbach> Hew does not seem to be on irc.freenode.net
<thomas_> No prob
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~hew
<thomas_> I would like to help out with Jaunty
<dholbach> there's Hew's details
<thomas_> But as I cannot sign the code of conduct
<dholbach> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<thomas_> I do not know what to do..
<thomas_> Yes Daniel, I have read that
<thomas_> The problem is that the email is not coming true
<thomas_> I just talked to Canonical support
<thomas_> They are waiting for the server logs ...
<thomas_> Anyway
<dholbach> what do you mea n by "email is not coming true"?
<thomas_> I am now runnin Jaunty
<thomas_> I am not getting it
<dholbach> ah ok
<thomas_> It is that simple as it is weird
<dholbach> did you talk to the folks in #launchpad
<dholbach> ?
<thomas_> I can get all other emails
<thomas_> No
<dholbach> try that
<thomas_> I will try that
<dholbach> rock on
<thomas_> Thanks for that
<dholbach> np
<thomas_> Cheers mate
<dholbach> :)
<kiko_> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hiya kiko_
<kiko_> I have a user on #launchpad that says you sent him over to us
<kiko_> how can I help him?
<dholbach> he said he could not sign the CoC
<dholbach> that he did not receive the email
<dholbach> kiko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79320/ was the conversation we had
<ogra> you should have told him that IRC is capable of handling two channels at the same time :P
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo_work> bddebian: :)
<Ursinha> hi all
<Ursinha> there is an user on #launchpad asking about assigning a bug to hardy-backports
<Ursinha> is that correct to set "also affects project" and then choose hardy-backports for that?
<greg-g> seems like this page suggests to create a new clean bug with the relevant information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<greg-g> either way, I would tell them to follow that guide
<Ursinha> nice, thanks greg-g
<Ursinha> and thanks james_w
<Ursinha> :)
<greg-g> Ursinha: no problem
<stelt> if you comment on a closed bug, will people notice ?
<ivoks> surbscribed people - yes
<Bit_Breaker> hllo
<Bit_Breaker> * hello
<Bit_Breaker> i have no sound in my Ubuntu 8.10 Laptop
<Bit_Breaker> i tried restarting alsa-utils. Still no sound
<tcole> checked that everything is turned on in alsamixer?
<Bit_Breaker> System > Preference > sound correct?
<Bit_Breaker> everything is checked
<Bit_Breaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bit_Breaker> i found this in my system log
<Bit_Breaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79497/
<hwilde> last chance before reinstall... anybody know why this is failing reference two different kernels ? http://pastie.org/329186
<bdmurray> Do you have enough free space?
<hwilde> seriously?
<Bit_Breaker> hwilde: its possible
<hwilde> hold on not my system
<hwilde> lefix, are you out of diskspace
<Bit_Breaker> did u do the auto-remove also?
<lefix> no should i pastebin?
<hwilde> just run "df -ha"
<hwilde> is use at 100%
 * hwilde stares at lefix
<Bit_Breaker> can anyone help me with my sound issue
<Bit_Breaker> cd
<lefix> no
<Bit_Breaker> oops
<hwilde> lefix, I am out of usggestions.  maybe bdmurray or Bit_Breaker  can think of something for you to try since you don't want to reinstall
<lefix> cant be, i ve got 2 * 500 gig
<lefix> no im going to reinstall the system
<Bit_Breaker> no!! please dont reinstall
<lefix> whoot?
<Bit_Breaker> lets see if we can help you
<Bit_Breaker> lol
<lefix> kk
<Bit_Breaker> try auto removing the items requested and performing pkg install again
<maco> Bit_Breaker: #ubuntu-audio-help later in the evening, maybe?
<lefix> ok you speak englisch right? for me it would be easier telling you this in german but its ok when i try it in englisch
<lefix> but i have to tell you i m really not a pro
<Bit_Breaker> ok.. sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bit_Breaker> then sudo apt-get install <package>
<hwilde> lefix, just run the commands they tell you and pastebin the output
<Bit_Breaker> :-)
<hwilde> Bit_Breaker, did you read the pastebin above
<hwilde> he can't apt-get upgrade
<hwilde> there are conflicting kernels
<Bit_Breaker> yes
<hwilde> lefix, good luck
<lefix> sudo apt-get install <package> but which package?
<Bit_Breaker> hold on a sec, can u do this uname -r
<bdmurray> You probably want the one from -updates, the -proposed kernel is for testing
<lefix> http://pastie.org/329209 <- sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bit_Breaker> =-O
<bdmurray> lefix: Why have you enabled -proposed?
<lefix> ? dont know what you mean
<Bit_Breaker> ok this is getting beyond me?
<Bit_Breaker> whats is enabled proposed?
<bdmurray> Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed/main linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic 2.6.27-10.20 [23.4MB]
<lefix> are you talking to me? or asking to me?
<bdmurray> I am asking why you have enabled that pocket of Intrepid.
<lefix> i dont know why proposed is enabled i m using ubuntu since version 8.10
<maco> Bit_Breaker: enabled -proposed means in the Software Sources you told it to allow the Proposed repository...it's the one where updates go for testing
<bdmurray> Okay, I would recommend turning it off
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Bit_Breaker> whoa!! god stuff
<Bit_Breaker> *good
<bdmurray> Doing the opposite of what that says should disable it.
<bdmurray> Well, the opposite of the first screenshot.
<Bit_Breaker> bdmurray: how could u tell from the pastebin
<bdmurray> Bit_Breaker: line 25
<lefix> the opposite of the ubuntu software or what?
<bdmurray> Uncheck "Proposed updates" in the Updates tab
<lefix> do you mean pre-released updates (intrepid-proposed) ?
<bdmurray> Yes, it seems that screenshot needs updating ;-)
<Bit_Breaker> =-O @ line 25
<lefix> ok hwile told me to check it, because he wanted to test something
<lefix> ok well, now important security updates (intrepid-security) and recommended updates (intrepid-updates) are checked, is that right?
<lefix> or better should it be like this?
<bdmurray> Enabling -security and -updates is standard, so try that.
<maco> lefix: by which he means, "yes"
<lefix> message: "The information about available software is out-of-date
<lefix> To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.
<lefix> You need a working internet connection to continue."
<lefix> reload or close?
<bdmurray> reload
<lefix> message "You have 2 broken packages on your system!
<lefix> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them."
<maco> its referring to Synaptic
<lefix> what should i do now?
<maco> since i dont know how to use synaptic, I'm going to say run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal and see what two packages it says are broken
<bdmurray> With Synapic you can click on the "Custom Filters" button and choose "Broken" to see which packages are broken.
<lefix> and how do i use synaptic?
<maco> system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<bdmurray> You can find it in System -> Administration
<maco> it's the graphical package installation thing
<maco> (yes, that's a technical term)
<lefix> and what do you want to know? Package ans installed verison, latest version. description or only one of them i mentioned?
<bdmurray> The package name may be sufficient
<maco> bdmurray: are you using jaunty? and do you use evolution? i want to see if this UI bug still exists in jaunty
<maco> you know, before i try to fix it
<lefix> linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-10-generic
<bdmurray> maco: I don't use evolution
<bdmurray> lefix: if you right click on the package name what are your options?
<maco> bdmurray: ok
<lefix> Mark for Removal Mark for complete removal and properties, did you mean this?
<bdmurray> Yes, marking them for removal should be safe and resolve the issue after applying the changes.
<lefix> ok i marked them, and now?
<maco> Apply
<lefix> ok do you want me to paste the information in the apply ("Summary") ?
<bdmurray> Sure, we can double check it.
<lefix> ok one moment pls
<lefix> apply the following ... ... details: linux-generic will be removed
<lefix> linux-image-generic will be removed
<lefix> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-10-generic will be removed
<lefix> linux-restricted-modules-generic will be removed
<lefix> Summary: 4 packages will be removed 2318 KB of extra space will be freed 0 B have to be downloaded and then a checkbos with the text "Download package files only)
<lefix> is this ok like this?
<bdmurray> That sounds find and then right after that we should do an update to get packages -updates
<lefix> ok following process running: removing software
<lefix> update manager tells crash report detected
<lefix> window with message: " An Error occurred E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-10-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<lefix> ok now changes applied "not all changes and updates succeeded. For further details of the failure, pleas expand the 'terminal' panel below.
<lefix> but i can not copy the 'terminal' content
<lefix> what further steps should i do?
<bdmurray> Are there still any packages listed with the broken filter?
<lefix> at first do you want the content from the 'terminal' may i screeshot and upload it or easily close it?
<bdmurray> Why don't you take a screenshot but not upload it yet.  We should be able to find the information elsewhere if we need it.
<Bit_Breaker> is there a fix for my sould issue
<Bit_Breaker> *sound
<lefix> one is listed: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-10-generic
<bdmurray> lefix: let's try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' after closing synaptic
<lefix> http://pastie.org/329272
<lefix> ok and now?
<bdmurray> lefix: I'm not quite certain.  What was you original problem before the kernel installation issue?
<lefix> graphical bugs and when i started compiz fusion my system begann to lagg extremely later i reckognized that i cant disable my statup sound (system>Preferences>Sound)
<lefix> the sound preferences window does not open
<lefix> yes and the update manager crash report
<lefix> any idea for the problems solution?
<lefix> when i look at my watch its late here and i have to stand up early tomorrow ...
<bdmurray> I'm sorry I don't have any other ideas at the moment
<lefix> would you suggest reinstalling the system is the best alternative?
<bdmurray> that really shouldn't be necessary
<lefix> yeah i know
<lefix> maybe i ll be here tomorrow again, i hope somebody could help me
<lefix> then
<lefix> bdmurray: what if we use / reinstall an older kernel?
<bdmurray> if you could paste your full /var/log/apt/term.log that may help
<bdmurray> well, that doesn't explain the totem package error we saw
<lefix> ah ok
<lefix> sry but there is no term.log
<lefix> ive got a folder partial; linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb;  linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic_2.6.27-10.20_i386.deb and lock
<lefix> what does this mean if there is no term.log?
<lefix> bdmurray what does it mean, when the term.log is missing?
<bdmurray> is there a term.log.1.gz in /var/log/apt/ ?
<lefix> only what i wrote to you
<lefix> folder "partial"
<lefix> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb
<lefix>  linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic_2.6.27-10.20_i386.deb
<lefix> and lock
<lefix> no damit im a idiot
<bdmurray> Is that /var/cache/apt/ ?
<lefix> sry
<lefix> god damn
<lefix> ok how do i open term.log
<lefix> sorry
<bdmurray> You need to be root to read it so 'sudo gedit' might work
<maco> gksudo
<maco> we're not supposed to tell people to use sudo with graphical, i thought
<bdmurray> okay, I personally would use sudo vi but that seemed inaccessible
<maco> heh, im with you on that
<maco> i said on gnome's usability list that as a vim user, i do keeping a "jump to front/end of paragraph" shortcut in gedit as a usaful thing
 * maco waits for packages to build for jaunty users to test
<lefix> http://pastie.org/329293
<maco> wow, evolution takes a long time to build
<lefix> is this what you wanted?
<hggdh> yes... and patches after patches after patches
<bdmurray> lefix: yes, line 8-12 are the issue probably
<maco> hggdh: that at me?
<lefix> bdmurray does this log could help?
<hggdh> maco, yes
 * maco checks the Tasks part of evolution. pretty sure there's another patch i need to package up and get testers for
<bdmurray> lefix: the output of dmesg would be interesting too
<maco> er...i dont want to figure out bzr-buildpackage. i'll just tell people to try the bzr
<hggdh> maco, are you building Evo in PPA? If so, what level
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> cuz then I can stop with my builds
<maco> hggdh: i dont know what "what level" means. i'm building it for jaunty, to fix a minor UI bug that's annoying me.
<maco> and yes, in a PPA
<hggdh> I have been building it on Intrepid and Hardy
<maco> the amd64 and lpia builds have been in-progress for about 20 minutes. i386 is pending
<hggdh> yes, evo takes a long time. eds is faster
<lefix> http://phpfi.com/384372
<hggdh> (right now I am building trunk locally)
<lefix> bdmurray: theres something i dont understand, why theres always " /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb
<lefix> " why does it not use the following:
<lefix>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.20_i386.deb
<lefix>  ("the 20 one" mean 2.6.27.9.20)
<maco> because -9 is the build number
<maco> 2.6.27.9 could be an actual upstream kernel
<maco> well, not exactly teh build number. the ABI number...
<maco> that -9.20 increments in some way with each build. if there's an ABI change (ex: you need to install new nvidia drivers), then the 9 changes. if not, the 20 changes.
<maco> there's a less-simplified explanation of ABI available, but i forget it
<lefix> do you have any explanation for this topic?
<maco> huh? i thought you were asking why they're numbered that way
<maco> since you suggested 2.6.27.9.20
<lefix> i dont know for what those numbers are standing so i was irritated
<maco> well, now you have an explanation
<lefix> but i dont understand it sorry
<maco> oh
<maco> ok well 2.6.27 is the upstream kernel the ubuntu kernel is based on
<lefix> i told you that im not a pro, i use ubuntu since the 8.10 version
<maco> each time ubuntu modifies the kernel and builds it and puts out a new one for your updates, the -9.20 part changes. if you need to reinstall 3rd-party drivers, they let you know that by changing the 9 to a bigger number. if you don't, they only change that 20 part.
<lefix> ok what does the upstream kernel can do or what is his function
<maco> the kernel is what does all the talking to the hardware
<lefix> ok so its a identification list for updates
<lefix> right?
<lefix> "list"
<maco> hm? the -9.20 is an identifier for what version of ubuntu's kernel it is
<maco> and it's most relevant when updating, yeah. or when filing bugs.
<lefix> yes ok now i understand
<lefix> but the bug will not be fixed this evening
<lefix> i think
<maco> right, that can take time
<pckchem> Do you understand what "upstream" means?
<lefix> yes
<pckchem> Ok, just from glancing I thought that might have been where a problem was.
<lefix> its the connection the kernel build to the update server i think, downstream is what i need when i want something from a server and a upstream is what i for example put on my webspace the upload, am i right?
<pckchem> Not quite. The "Upstream" is the direct developer for a particular package that may be included "downstream" in Ubuntu. For example, the Mozilla Foundation is the upstream for the Firefox web browser.
<lefix> ok
<pckchem> Sometimes the "upstream" version of a program may be different because Ubuntu changed it "downstream". The kernel is a good example.
<lefix> ah ok
<lefix> but i go to bed now, thanks for all the information you gave to me and the time you spend searching for a solution
<pckchem> np
<lefix> i will soon come back and perhaps there you can help me fixing my system
<lefix> cya
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-03
<sectech> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> sectech: pong
<sectech> bdmurray, pm
<hggdh> maco, ping
 * MTecknology hopes bug control app is approved
<MTecknology> if it's not I'll just cry
<Elbrus> If a bug is fixed in jaunty (already was before the bug was filled), it can it be set to "fix released", right?
<hggdh> if it affects only Jaunty, yes
<hggdh> if it affects other releases, and it is important enough to work on it for them, mark ir fix released on jaunty, and mark it for the other releases
<Elbrus> hggdh: well, it is more a wishlist item: bug 303709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303709 in lazarus "Installation does not set Freepascal source directory" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303709
<Hobbsee> hggdh: even if it won't fit the requirements for a SRU?
<Elbrus> but: how would I set it fix released ONLY in jaunty? first do some magic?
<Elbrus> :)
<hggdh> you nominate the bug for the other releases
<Elbrus> ok, I will do that.
<Elbrus> hmm, then it goes to the release managers. I don't think this bug is important enought to bother them with this (also lazarus has other issues which will make this bug non-relevant)
<Hobbsee> then just mark it fix released, and say it wont' get fixed for the earlier releases.
<Elbrus> Hobbsee: that's what I planned to do, glad you agree
<Elbrus> thanks
<Hobbsee> Elbrus: cool :)
<hggdh> Hobbsee, of course meeting SRU reqs. Forgot to mention it, busy eating a piece of good bread
<Hobbsee> hggdh: :)
<pckchem> If someone could mosey on over to bug 324621 and make sure I'm not being paranoid by marking it as a possible security vulnerability, I'd appreciate it.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 324621 could not be found
<pckchem> Excuse me, bug 304621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304621 in gnome-control-center "IPv6 ::1 is not in gnome-network-preferences" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304621
<MTecknology> So, if doing "sudo rmmod ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci" makes a problem go away, this bug is still in the confirmed state since there's isn't any patch or anything released to correct this issue w/o user intervention, right?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: wouldn't that just be solved by a reboot?
<Hobbsee> but, yes, afaik.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: yes - but I wanted to make sure that was right
<Hobbsee> ah
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: goal was to see if the problem was in that module
<Hobbsee> ahh
<MTecknology> GR! I still want to find out if it's possible to subscribe to a page and all of its sub pages in wiki.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> good morning
<MTecknology> hi
<dholbach> hi MTecknology
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: could you help me out for a minute?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: I'm just going to need you to edit a page
<BUGabundo_work> is martin pitt around?
<BUGabundo_work> I would like to ask him something about jockey
<BUGabundo_work> its not installing nvidia driver
<BUGabundo_work> on jaunty
<LinkOps> whats the best thing to do if you wanna start to learn how to resolve bugs new to linux and all that too
<LinkOps> but have a deesire to learn and help
<dholbach> LinkOps: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<dholbach> it links to all the necessary documentation - the packaging guide with tutorials how to patch packages, tutorial videos and lists to bugs you can get started with :)
<BUGabundo_work> against what package should I file a bug on permissions?
<dholbach> BUGabundo_work: can you be a bit more explicit what the problem is?
<BUGabundo_work> I'm having trouble with kmail (on ubuntu jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> so I filed http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176773
<ubottu> KDE bug 176773 in general "Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault [Switching to Thread 0x7f9100749750 (LWP 419)] 0x00007f90f8da5540 in KIO::Slave::isAlive () from /usr/lib/libkio so 5" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo_work> and discussed it on #kontact
<BUGabundo_work> kron pointed to incorrect permissions on /tmp
<dholbach> err
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> hard combo
<dholbach> can you          touch /tmp/test         ?
<BUGabundo_work> sure
<dholbach> does that work?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79722/
<dholbach> that looks good
<randomaction> Hello guys. In this bug report ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-commander/+bug/295769 ) a crash is reported, but no .crash file, stack trace or anything is attached. I'm going to close it as invalid and give the stock response https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment . Is this correct?
<dholbach> I wonder what the problem is then?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295769 in gnome-commander "Gnome Commander was crashed after select directory with insert or space key" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> randomaction: sounds good
<BUGabundo> dholbach: look at drw------- 2 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2008-12-03 08:26 ksocket-bugabundo/
<BUGabundo> no execute
<dholbach> does it work if you +x it as root?
 * BUGabundo testing
<dholbach> BUGabundo: also try to          mkdir /tmp/test-dir         and see which permissions it has
<BUGabundo> so far so good
<BUGabundo> still hasn't crash
<randomaction> dholbach: Thank you.
<dholbach> randomaction: any time
<BUGabundo> email is coming
<BUGabundo> bug against kde or kdepim maybe?
<dholbach> if the permissions for the directory you created are correct I guess it should be in kdepim or kde somewhere
<dholbach> but I'm no K-Expert
<BUGabundo> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79725/
<dholbach> looks like what I'd expect
<BUGabundo> I'll file it against kdepim
<BUGabundo> and let the mantainer decide later
<dholbach> right, best to directly link the upstream bug too
<dholbach> so you have all the information in one place
<BUGabundo_work> its not a upstream bug
<BUGabundo_work> at least #kontact doesn't seem to think so
<yuriy> BUGabundo_work: if you've already filed it, link it anyway so the information is there
<BUGabundo_work> ah sure
<BUGabundo_work> 1st line!
<BUGabundo_work> wanna know the strangest thing?
<BUGabundo> $ kmail --version
<BUGabundo> KDE: 4.1.80 (KDE 4.1.80 (KDE 4.2 Beta1))
<BUGabundo> KMail: 1.10.90 $ apt-cache show kmail
<BUGabundo> Source: kdepim
<BUGabundo> Version: 4:4.1.73-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> one is 4.1.80 the other 4.1.73
<BUGabundo> FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/304705
<yuriy> i've had apt-cache tell me some weird things as well
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304705 in kdepim "/tmp/ksocket-bugabundo/ has wrong permissions" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy kmail kmail:  Installed: 4:4.1.73-0ubuntu2
<Laibsch> Hello
<Laibsch> I want to report a bug, but I am a bit unsure as to what package it is really in.  Here is what happened: I opened "Administration language support" and added support for Japanese.  Of course, I was expecting one or the other package to be added
<Laibsch> But there were a couple of packages removed as well.  And I think that should not have happened without explicit confirmation.
<Laibsch> Who should I blame? ;-)
<Laibsch> "dpkg -S  /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector" maybe?
<BUGabundo_work> I guess
<Laibsch> Seems to be known
<Laibsch> bug 37707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37707 in language-selector "language-selector must check that it dosn't affect non-langpacks when it installs packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37707
<BUGabundo_work> that's another bug
<BUGabundo_work> that happens when a user install without network
<BUGabundo_work> and Ubuntu fails to download the languages on the 1st updates
<Laibsch> really?
<Laibsch> Separate issue?
<Laibsch> I'd think both situations at least share a common bug: language-selector should never deinstall a package without a warning
<BUGabundo_work> Laibsch: many apps have in common the package ... lol
<BUGabundo_work> but from my POV it's a new bug
<BUGabundo_work> please file it as such
<Laibsch> ??
<Laibsch> have in common?
<BUGabundo_work> later if you or any QA member finds it is not, ir can be marked as dupe
<Laibsch> I don't understand your point
<BUGabundo_work> never mind
<BUGabundo_work> to tired... and with no food in tummy
<Laibsch> OK
<drguildo> is there a channel for kernel problems?
<BUGabundo_work> drguildo: #ubuntu-kernel
<xteejx> Good afternoon guys
<xteejx> Canonical: Is it you guys who approve/deny the Bug Control applications? I sent one off 3 weeks ago or so, edited it last week/week and half ago. Just wondering if theres any updates on progress please? :)
<xteejx> Anyone?
<dholbach> xteejx: bdmurray and pedro_ take care of that, but I'm not sure they're around yet
<xteejx> dholbach: ok cool thanks dan :)
<dholbach> anytime
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 304580 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304580 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mathgl" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304580
<charlie-tca> bucket529: done
<xteejx> Can someone change bug 231455 to Medium for me please? And also I need help on this particular bug, am unsure how to get this guys Xorg logs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in xorg "ThinkPad A21p - Screen Resolution Problems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<charlie-tca> xteejx: The bug is incomplete, why should it be changed in importance? It will still not be confirmed.
<xteejx> charlie-tca: I am still unsure how to obtain their Xorg logs considering the circumstances
<xteejx> Is Launchpad down?
<charlie-tca> xteejx: The last comment should be a new bug, since he can not install. He (Socrates470BC) won´t have logs. For the others, request them, and if not supplied in 4 weeks, mark it invalid
<charlie-tca> and add the comments to have it changed back when the logs are supplied.
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<xteejx> is anyone else having a problem gettin onto launchpad?
<charlie-tca> not here
<xteejx> strange...it keeps timing out for me when i try to search
<bdmurray> xteejx: what are you searching for?
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> bdmurray: Still here? Sorry got sidetracked
<bdmurray> xteejx: yes, still here
<xteejx> bdmurray: Hi. It was in regards to bug 231455. I don't know how to proceed with it, I'm a bit stumped I think I need his Xorg files as there is obviously a Xconfig error somewhere.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455/+text)
<xteejx> Damn I knew it wasn't just me with launchpad
<xteejx> No worries bdmurray, the other guy has a different problem
<MTecknology> xteejx: ouch, that's a mess
<xteejx> MTecknology: Tell me about it! Is there any way to refile his comments under another bug for him (Socrates) and get rid of them in that report?
<MTecknology> h on
<xteejx> kk
<xteejx> back in 20 mins guys dinners ready :)
<MTecknology> xteejx: can't do it
<xteejx> MTecknology: just saw your addition to the bug report, thank you :)
<MTecknology> xteejx: 'tis the best I can do
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 303683 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303683 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]gPapers - a digital pdf library manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303683
<greg-g> bucket529: done
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 303986 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303986 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] unscd - replacement for buggy nscd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303986
<bdmurray> bug 304929 is uh interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304929 in sun-java6 "hozze22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304929
<bdmurray> bucket529: done
<sectech> Good evening...
<bdmurray> sectech: hello
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: yes, it certainly is. What do you do with it?
<charlie-tca> more ifo maybe?
<sectech> Are "please merge" bugs still being marked as wishlist?
<sectech> if setup properly.
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: did I read the logs right? he aborted java5 installation and then aborted java6 install?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I really only looked at the title
<charlie-tca> Logs seem to show he answered no when asked to download from Sun
<drguildo> what's the name of the package i should file kernel bugs against?
<drguildo> kernel or linux?
<bdmurray> drguildo: linux but it'd be best if you used 'ubuntu-bug -p linux'
<xteejx> linux
<bdmurray> A lot of information will be gathered for you automatically that way
<xteejx> I didn't even know that one
<drguildo> bdmurray: thank ye
<xteejx> bdmurray: You see with the ubuntu-bug reporting facility does it actually grab everything needed, or is that a figure of speech?
<bdmurray> xteejx: it depends... ;-) on the package used and the type of bug
<bdmurray> it'll grab everything you'd normally see in an apport bug report like release, package version etc...
<bdmurray> then depending on the package it'll grab more stuff
<MTecknology> xteejx: ping
<xteejx> of course, but not necesarily backtraces?
<xteejx> ping?
<xteejx> MTecknology: I'm a human not a web server lol
<MTecknology> xteejx: I'm thinking that bug should be held invalid
<xteejx> Invalid? Why?
<MTecknology> xteejx: b/c the reporter isn't giving any information at all and the other one isn't doing what we ask - especially as far as giving reasonable details
<xteejx> MTecknology: That just means he's arrogant or can't read, I would use another word but not suitable for IRC, and not everyone lives in the UK to understand it lol I'd give it another week tops, he might reply, but that other guy is pi**ing me off
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> xteejx: I'm pretty sure this guy is screwing things up himself
<MTecknology> xteejx: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20191435/A%3A\glxinfo.log
<MTecknology> xteejx: Direct Rendering: Yes ... That doesn't happen if there's a significant issue
<xteejx> Well i very much doubt direct r. would be on if there was a serious X detection problem
<xteejx> Hmm, he has reported 3 bugs...2 of which have been Incomplete for a while.... I think enough has been said on that, Invalidate
<MTecknology> xteejx: honestly, the reporter isn't much help either - but he
<MTecknology> was at least putting in an effort
<xteejx> true but his last addition to the report was........
<bdmurray> which bug is this?
<xteejx> 20th July
<xteejx> bug 231455, what do you think bug master? :)
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/231455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in xorg "ThinkPad A21p - Screen Resolution Problems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 231455 in xorg "ThinkPad A21p - Screen Resolution Problems" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sectech> heh launchpad is puking on me
<MTecknology> ya
<xteejx> sectech: I had that earlier, couldn't search or anything
<sectech> That's what I was trying to do... search for a dup bug
<sectech> I'll try later
<xteejx> sectech: Yeah same prob about 5 hours ago or so, seems search function is slowwwww and timing out
<sectech> I'm sure someone reported it to QA.... many many times :P
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> bdmurray: Whats your opinion on bug 231455? Invalidate it or leave it a week see if the guy gets back to us?
<bdmurray> I'd keep trying to work with the 2nd person but they really should submit a new bug as you've indicated.  However, the conversation isn't interrupting the original report which should end up as invalid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in xorg "ThinkPad A21p - Screen Resolution Problems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<bdmurray> Given no further replies from the original reporter.
 * xteejx confused
<xteejx> bdmurray: Sorry its 10:46pm I'm easily confused this late
<MTecknology> xteejx: that's not late
<xteejx> MTecknology: It is when you get woken up at 7am with your partner running off to college lol
<bdmurray> I think trying to help Socrates is a good idea and it isn't interferring with the original report since it seems dead.
<MTecknology> xteejx: I invalidated the bug since the reporter isn't responding. The second guy needs to submit a new bug
<MTecknology> bdmurray: Or would it have been a better idea to try to stick with him there?
<MTecknology> We could continue trying to help him with the invalid status and see if we can get anything helpful from him?
<xteejx> WEll, in that case it should stay incomplete?
<bdmurray> My point is that it seems to be their first interaction with the Ubuntu community and we don't want to turn them away.
<xteejx> I agree completely, but give them notes for future reports and help in this instance
<bdmurray> Searching for related bugs would be a good idea.
<sectech> Someone take a look at bug #304942 and tell me your opinion...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304942 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox explodes to 1.2GB on simple URL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304942
<sectech> There has to be tons of dups out there for it... if I could get launchpad to not puke..
<sectech> tempted to invalidate it... but that wouldn't be the proper procedure.
<bdmurray> The lspci output has information about the video card
<bdmurray> which is enough to figure out the video driver and the package to look for bug reports in
<xteejx> sectech: seems that firefox is parsing data incorrectly causing a serious memory leak....backtrace?
<sectech> xteejx,  On a 5MB file with incomplete html?
<sectech> I agree it shouldn't take 1.2GB, if that's what it is indeed taking
<sectech> but firefox will take a while to load the file.... and parse it.
<bdmurray> I'm not sure why you'd invalidate that one
<xteejx> 1.2GB? Probably the entire swap space, but it shouldnt be invalidated, its a current problem
<MTecknology> sectech: Can it be reproduced?
<sectech> bdmurray,  tempted....  but I know better....  It just seems like someone is disguising a .txt file as a small file and is trying to give firefox grief.
<sectech> MT, it took a while to load on my system... but it did load
<sectech> bdmurray,  I'm looking for a dup...  I'm thinking it's a classic case of "firefox taking too long to load really small 5MB file"
<MTecknology> I'll try it in a bit
<sectech> xteejx,  I think it's valid... but I smell something fishy with that one...
<sectech> lol someone ran it through a w3 validator... 4348 errors
<xteejx> Hmmm......stupid question is he using a supported version or firefox and what extensions etc is he running, one of them may be causing the leak
<xteejx> *of firefox
<sectech> Before I think of leak... I want to confirm it is actually taking 1.2GB
<sectech> because the original reporter said the HTML file was small...
<sectech> brb
<MTecknology> xteejx: oh - I got up 0700 and went to 0300 doing homework the whole time
<MTecknology> I'm gonna test that bug
<xteejx> MT: lol rather you than me :)
<xteejx> I can test in virtualbox
<sectech> umm I wouldn't test that in a VB if I were you lol
<sectech> well not unless you want it to stop responding for a while....
<xteejx> whys that? memory leak cant affect me in a virtual swap
<xteejx> i have a power button on the laptop lol
<MTecknology> it doesn't feel like a memory leak
<sectech> okay... anyone jump in and correct me here....   A memory leak typically means to me that memory is not freed up after a process is ran or after an action is preformed...  Firefox doesn't stay at 1.2GB once the file is parsed, it returns to it's original size (or close to it)
<MTecknology> killall ftw
<MTecknology> It's not a leak
<xteejx> not a leak
<sectech> Yes firefox takes quite a bit to parse the file, but so far I haven't been able to produce a memory leak
<MTecknology> it's not a leak or an issue with firefox
<MTecknology> it's an issue with the site
<MTecknology> I think.....
<sectech> MT exactly...
<MTecknology> do this
<MTecknology> wget http://www.archive.org/stream/titlelistofdocum024685mbp/titlelistofdocum024685mbp_djvu.txt
<sectech> if you wget the ".txt" file
<sectech> lol, you already did what I did
<MTecknology> ya, that
<sectech> See that's why I said I was tempted to invalidate it...
<MTecknology> the thing is 4.9MB
<sectech> I will leave it for now,  but I will be searching for a dup
<xteejx> Agreed, file is just under 5MB its more than likely incorrect HTML coding in the page causing it
<MTecknology> my god that xml is uge
<MTecknology> huge*
<MTecknology> the text file is XML
<MTecknology> nope, It looked kinda like  it, sorry
<MTecknology> well - I know one way to firmly test
<sectech> Firefox will parse a file regardless if it's good html or bad html... and will show what it can... but it might take a lot to do it
<MTecknology> trying it IE
<sectech> I don't have IE lol
<MTecknology> virtual machine, I have a class that does programming in VB.Net
<MTecknology> I think IE loaded it, but it took a while
<xteejx> the txt link is fine in google chrome on vista
<xteejx> but its open source ;)
<MTecknology> IE loads it
<sectech> 100%?
<MTecknology> seems to
<MTecknology> it took a while
<sectech> My system must be a bit slow, it's still loading on the server
<xteejx> Its the size of the file and its all text, i think thats the big problem it should be downloaded to be viewed not opened in browser - user error partly, but firefox _should_ give an option to save
<MTecknology> I wonder if maybe firefox does have an issue with it or if it's trying to eat up too many resources to parse
<MTecknology> no it shouldn't
<sectech> WHOA....
<sectech> hang on.
<MTecknology> it's written in HTML - just a bad extention
<xteejx> its not just firefox, windoze too
<MTecknology> I need to take off, I'll try to remember to catch up later
<xteejx> cya MT
<sectech> It's completely loaded and it's showing as having a footprint of 1GB...
<xteejx> bloody hell
<sectech> yeah that's not right......
<sectech> any firefox team members in here?
<xteejx> definately not for a tiny 5MB file.....if this was 1990 I'd understand...
<sectech> or alive rather
<xteejx> #mozilla ?
<xteejx> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xteejx> !mozilla-bugsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-bugsa
<xteejx> !mozilla-bugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-bugs
<xteejx> typical
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/Mozilla ?
<xteejx> omfg look at bug 231455 sorry its seriously laughable "will canonical take my pc to look at it" lmao
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in linux "[intrepid] Ubuntu 8.10 will not boot Live on IBM ThinkPad A21p" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<bdmurray> you could also try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<maco> xteejx: well now you mention it....the people doing hardware drivers do have an easier time fixing bugs when they have direct access
<sectech> bdmurray,  that's what I was after
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> is foppe around?
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~foppe
<xteejx> maco: I understand that, but I believe its a simple acpi problem, just a feeling...but he isn't providing the info
<xteejx> I had to laugh to myself though
<kiko> he's a bugsquad member.. bdmurray do you know who he is?
<bdmurray> kiko: nope
<kiko> he's hammering the site
<xteejx> kiko: hammering?
<xteejx> DOSing?
<persia> kiko, Block if it's inappropriate usage.  That's an open team.
<kiko> as in hitting the +bugs page many times every second
<kiko> he's signed the CoC
<xteejx> whats his ip ill sort it ;)
<kiko> I think he's just doing something wrong
<xteejx> forget that lol :)
<kiko> 195.241.214.25
<xteejx> kiko: thank you let me have a look see
<kiko> member since 2008-04-06
<xteejx> Shows on here Member since: 2007-12-21
<xteejx> Karma: 68
<xteejx> Ubuntero: Yes
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> member of -bugs since 04-06
<kiko> bugsquad
<xteejx> If someone is DOSing Launchpad its no wonder none of us have been able to connect all day and having searching problems, server load must be through the roof!!
<xteejx> Is the server in IoM as well?
<xteejx> cannot trace 195.241.214.25
<maco> kiko: is that why lp keeps timing out?
<xteejx> maco: VERY likely
<xteejx> we're linux users can no-one obtain an ip?
<maco> i can traceroute it fine
<maco> well, mtr
<maco> its a .nl
<maco> do you want the reverse dns?
<kiko> it's in .nl yeah.
<kiko> I wish the guy was on IRC.
<persia> Ummm....  THere's no point tracing the user.
<kiko> I'll writehim
<persia> It needs a social solution : finding the location is either pointless or invasive.
<sectech> As for this firefox bug.. I am finding a lot of upstream reports...
<sectech> I am searching for a good one to link to this
<maco> persia: well i thought xteejx  was saying the IP was gone or deallocated or something
<maco> xteejx: well that's interesting. "ok lets change this bug's focus completely"
<teej> funny
<sectech> Wow I actually got a search result rather then a time out error...nice
<xteejx> Wahey!
<sectech> and I am not seeing a bug that is capable of a good dup, so far....
<sectech> which is a good thing for this version... maybe this is new
<xteejx> Can someone change bug 231455 to Medium please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in linux "[intrepid] Ubuntu 8.10 will not boot Live on IBM ThinkPad A21p" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<sectech> xteejx, I'll look at it
<xteejx> sectech: thanks :)
<xteejx> damn
<xteejx> bdmurray: HELP! If you're still awake bug 231455 its kinda gone tits up both have replied!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231455 in linux "[intrepid] Ubuntu 8.10 will not boot Live on IBM ThinkPad A21p - CPU 1 soft lockup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231455
<xteejx> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-04
<xteejx> how can i grab a backtrace if a package doesnt have -dbgsym or -dbg packages?
<xteejx> gdb?
<persia> xteejx, gdb can help, but which package?
<xteejx> balazarbrothers
<persia> xteejx, It looks like that's in python, so the gdb output would be confusing and not so helpful.
<persia> You might do better to run under the python debugger, or just try to get a python trace
<xteejx> persia: Cool will try thanks :)
<persia> More generally, it's worth looking at which language is used by a given package, and using a debugger optimised for that language.  gdb is great of C, C++, ObjC, and a host of other languages, but the results are often too low-level for Python, Java, perl, or similar sorts of code.
<xteejx> OK, stupid question, is there a Debugging wiki page for python as there is for gdb etc?
<persia> I've not seen one.  man python suggests -d
<xteejx> hmmm
<xteejx> persia: I've grabbed what I could from the terminal - bug 304977 - let me know if/how I can get anything else - if you wouldnt mind having a quick look please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304977 in balazarbrothers "[intrepid] balazarbrothers causes black screen and exit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304977
 * persia isn't much of a python person, but looks
<persia> Oh, Soya.
<persia> Does it work with --no-sound or are you reproducing Debian bug #453107 if you do that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 453107 in balazarbrothers "balazarbrothers: Commandline option --no-sound not WELL taken into account." [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/453107
<persia> xteejx, Other than that, seems like you have enough of an indicator for someone to look at it.
<persia> The "Traceback" section is the interesting part.  The next step would be to get the source, and look at line 103 of sound.pyx to try to figure out why there is an error.
<xteejx> ermmmm.....pass, i'm not much use with code lol
<xteejx> well its easily reproducible so hopefully itll be ok as it is
<persia> Well, OK.  Wait until you get a bug that annoys you enough then.
<persia> Sometimes it's just a simple thing that anyone can see, except the poor programmer who wrote it at 5am.  Sometimes it's really hard.
<xteejx> persia: Shame coding cant be checked automatically for every single possible bug by a script :( no such luck as it being developed
<persia> Well, there are scripts that try to do that, but they aren't human-equivalent, and still make lots of mistakes/
<xteejx> Ahh I see
<xteejx> Well its way past my bed time so catch you all tomorrow, thanks again persia for the help - much appreciated :)
<persia> The code-checking programs are actually better than humans for some types of bugs, but for others, it's just a silly mistake like using -1 instead of +1, when either might be right, but only one has the desired behaviour.
<xteejx> lol typical computers :)
<xteejx> still....see you all tomorrow good night all :)
 * tcole returns
<pckchem> OK, this is a bit weird. Can someone explain to me bug 303403 ?
<ubottu> Bug 303403 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/303403 is private
<pckchem> I think it's just gibberish, but it may be some sort of work flow thing I've never seen before.
<pckchem> All reported by https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~maurizio-live
<Hobbsee> pckchem: no, that would be a spammer.  launchpad hasn't got the functionality to properly kill accounts, yet.
<pckchem> Should I just invalidate all the junk? And who the heck would want to spam launchpad...
<Hobbsee> yeah - although if it's private, it's mostly ignorable.
<Hobbsee> someone who has no life
<pckchem> True enough. Just clogging up my "to triage" linky
<Hobbsee> yup
<pckchem> Alright well thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> pckchem: you're welcome
<Hobbsee> pckchem: with any luck, the next rollout will contain the fixes required, so he can't keep going.
<hggdh> ah well. rutadeevacuacion is back, I see
<pckchem> ?
<Hobbsee> pckchem: he's hte spammer
<pckchem> Yeah, I'm not very perceptive tonight.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: he'll always be back until launchpad gets their bugs fixed, and the next rollout happens about it
<pckchem> I just invalidated all his submissions with an email to malone
<pckchem> Was actually kicking around the idea of writing a script to scrape all of the bug numbers from a users page to make it easier in the future.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, yes. We wait and play this guy's game, meanwhile. But these were the bugs we talked about yesterday
<Hobbsee> oh, those were filed yesterday?
<Hobbsee> pckchem: you can probably do that with launchpadlib
<Hobbsee> (somehow)
<hggdh> no, it seems last week
<pckchem> I'll look into it.
<pckchem> Nice, python. Should make my job easier.
<hggdh> and I cannot help but to think of steganography
<pckchem> Heh thanks for the tip hobsee, this lib will actually make this pretty darn easy.
<Hobbsee> pckchem: oh, and ho<tab> is also useful - means you spell people's nicks right, which tends to actually highlight them
<Hobbsee> (works for other nicks too)
<Hobbsee> and you're welcome
<thekorn> hi \sh! - any good reason you are not in #leonov ;)
<xteejx> guys, can someone point me in the right direction - i want to start packaging or at least try and do just the 1 to broaden my knowledge, is there a wiki page or list of procedures/walkthrough on how to do this? btw I'm a triager
<BUGabundo_work> xteejx: I don't know of the top of my head
<xteejx> Also, if you wouldn't mind can someone high up in the Bug Control team review my application please? :) I'd be grateful.
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> but did you search for it on help.ubuntu.com ?
<nhandler> xteejx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete should get you started
<xteejx> Thanks :)
<nhandler> You're welcome
<xteejx> Question: bug 237859 is a dupe of 230446, but there is already one bug 249719, but I cannot mark the second as dupe of third one as it HAS a duplicate, but the third one has the most info....what do I do? Sorry to confuse, you'll see what I mean if you look :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237859 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Vivia (a video editing program) (dup-of: 230446)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230446 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vivia" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249719 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Vivia - Multitrack Video Editor - very user friendly interface" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249719
<BUGabundo_work> xteejx: unmark all the dupes and mark all again against the correct one
<BUGabundo_work> LP should make this easier, but still doesn't
<xteejx> Bugabundo: How do I unmark a dupe? :S
<xteejx> I've never seen an option for it on L{
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237859/+duplicate
<xteejx> *LP
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 237859 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Vivia (a video editing program) (dup-of: 230446)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 230446 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vivia" [Wishlist,New]
<BUGabundo_work> go there and remove it
<xteejx> ahhhhhhhhhh :) hehe thanks :)
<BUGabundo_work> I've done thatr
<BUGabundo_work> do the next ones
<xteejx> will do thanks
<BUGabundo_work> it would be great if LP would just allow to enter the new dupe, and mark all descent too
<xteejx> All done, but yeah I agree, its quite erm...fiddly
<BUGabundo_work> nag them on #launchpad
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> there is a bug about it
 * BUGabundo_work opens search
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/78596
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged]
<xteejx> lol i think i might
<xteejx> They're all asleep
<MrKanister> Hi. I think the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/305183 is clearly a question. Can I just convert it to one?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305183 in gnome-terminal "activate /dev/raw1394 in kino" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> MrKanister: yeah, I agree with you
<BUGabundo_work> use the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/305183/+create-question
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305183 in gnome-terminal "activate /dev/raw1394 in kino" [Undecided,New]
<MrKanister> BUGabundo_work: Ok, thank you. I'll convert it.
<xteejx> What do we do with needs-packaging bugs that haven't released any development versions or anything, are they to be marked Invalid, and also the defunct projects or broken links/sites etc are they also to be marked Invalid?
<xteejx> Anyone? :)
<xteejx> Come on guys wake up lol
<bdmurray> It doesn't hurt to have n-p bugs for the former.  For the defunct ones check with the reporter to see if they are following the project and set it to Incomplete, then possibly invalid.
<bdmurray> I was typing as fast as I could! ;-)
<xteejx> lol I'll let you off bd :)
<xteejx> Thats fine though I'll follow that then cheers B :)
<persia> For defunct projects, it might also be worth looking at the project.  There's a few things that got done right once, and appear dead, but really work just fine.
<xteejx> persia: A majority of the np bugs (I'm working in reverse chrono order) - the pages on sourceforge or the actual website is gone, or there are no links to get the source/binary packages
<xteejx> I'm Invalidating them ones
<xteejx> bdmurray: btw have you had a chance to look at the bug control app? :)
<xteejx> don't mean to rush it or say hurry up or anything, just asking :)
<bdmurray> xteejx: Not, yet.
<xteejx> bd: Thats kool mate no probs
<persia> xteejx, Oh, yeah, if there's no place to download the source, it's invalid.  Being able to download binary but not source is usually invalid as well, except in very special circumstances
<xteejx> persia: Ok, just wanted to double check :) thank you
<xteejx> Can someone change bug 239751 to Wishlist for me please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239751 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] HyperEngine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239751
<chrisccoulson> xteej - done, thanks
<chrisccoulson> 1 comment though - there is no mention of the license in the bug description (unless i just missed it whilst skimming through). it would be great if you could edit the bug description and add the license that the software is released under :)
<[1]dynamite> hey people... im getting a really weird error when i boot up... anyone have a minute?
<BUGabundo> [1]dynamite: what is it?
<[1]dynamite> well im getting a Server Authentication error from GDM... i think its cuz my root filesystem is mounted as read only (at least from the info i've researched)
<BUGabundo> it shouldn't
<BUGabundo> why is it read only?
<[1]dynamite> not sure... been tinkering around with dual booting with xp... xp works fine, nut ubuntu doesnt
<BUGabundo>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> [1]dynamite: use pastebin and show us the result of mount and sudo fdisk -l
<[1]dynamite> oki
<BUGabundo> why the heck did I go way? reboot?
<xteejx> chriscoulson: Are you still here I went into suspend just as you sent a message
<declan> hey I'm interested in joinging the bug squad
<bdmurray> declan: great do you need any help?
<declan> Well, I'm just looking at some bugs that I need to match with packages, so I'm trying to figure out how to categorize them
<bdmurray> I'd be happy to work on one with you
<declan> awesome!
<declan> so, how could I start?
<bdmurray> Well, you said you were looking at a bug what bug?
<declan> would you like a number?
<bdmurray> Sure if there is one you've been looking at
<declan> 241751
<bdmurray> bug 241751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241751 in ubuntu "no multimedia generic keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241751
<declan> yep. thats the one
<declan> so, how should I start assigning it a package?
<bdmurray> it's missing some useful information like what release of Ubuntu they are using
<declan> ahh, so does that mean that it's not doable?
<declan> should I maybe start with any easier one?
<bdmurray> Well, its an older bug report and the way input devices are handled has changed a fair bit since Hardy.
<bdmurray> However, you could look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bdmurray> and find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKeyboardDetection
<xteejx> brian, if theres a bug repor and the reporters name is greyed out, does that mean their account on LP is gone?
<bdmurray> Then read those about what information to gather
<xteejx> *reporter
<declan> I'm so happy that I could just sign on and you would help me. Thanks.
<xteejx> That's what we're all here for ;)
<bdmurray> xteejx: I believe that means that their account is deactivated, but that doesn't always make a bug less valid.
<xteejx> Well its bug 241688 - not exactly a bug report as such anyway - Invalidate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241688 in ubuntu "Add user.mime_type support to binfmt_misc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241688
<xteejx> I was going to invalidate it, as its a one-liner "bug" and should go thru brainstorm anyway
<bdmurray> xteejx: Why should they go through brainstorm for it?
<xteejx> Not sure, I thought it was an idea/request
<bdmurray> I'm not quite sure what the reporter means but I don't think it is an idea of great scope
<xteejx> Hmm...shame the reporter's accounts removed, I can't ask what he wanted
<bdmurray> We can't definitively say it is incomplete so I would recommend leaving it open.
<xteejx> Ok sure - thanks again for the wisdom :)
<bdmurray> and there's enough info to start doing some research into what they are looking for
<xteejx> bdmurray: I haven't the faintest idea what it is to be honest, I think I better leave it lol
<xteejx> I'm gonna go through the searches see if anything similar sticks out
<xteejx> it looks like binfmt_misc is a kernel module
<bdmurray> right, you could also try locate binfmt_misc on your system
<xteejx> modprobe?
<bdmurray> no 'locate binfmt_misc'
<xteejx> ok i can see it's in the /fs kernel module folder
<xteejx> how do you open .ko files
<bdmurray> right, so the kernel would be a more appropriate place for that bug then someone with more knowledge in that area can comment on it
 * xteejx thinks bdmurray is a genius :)
<xteejx> As its for linux am I right in thinkin I assign the Kernel Team?
<bdmurray> Only Confirmed bugs should be assigned to the kernel team
<bdmurray> well confirmed or triaged
<xteejx> ok :)
<xteejx> phew this can be hard work sometimes...well not hard, just tricky finding things :)
<xteejx> but i like a challenge so..
<bdmurray> It can require some great detective work
<sectech> Good evening
<bdmurray> sectech: Hi
<xteejx> bdmurray: Also sorry for keep bugging you (no pun intended), but you see with Hardy, Gutsy, etc., I know it says to ask if they can try with Intrepid, but what about LTS? It's one thing that's been confusing me.
<bdmurray> Its always good to find out if a bug in Hardy still exists in later releases
<xteejx> What I mean is are we not meant to support 3 versions at the mo?
<bdmurray> Dapper, Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty so five really ;-)
<xteejx> I see, so its more the case of test in Intepid/Jaunty/K***, etc and then possibly backport it?
<xteejx> You're still supporting dapper? bloody hell
<bdmurray> Stable Release Update depending on the severity
<xteejx> That's the same thing as backports isn't it (for a simple mind like myself)
<xteejx> lol ermmm it would never be possible to automount and autodetect floopy drives would it?
<xteejx> ref bug 242108 : I can't see it happening, surely the drive would have to be constantly spinning?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242108 in ubuntu "No autodetection / automounting for 1.44" floppy disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242108
<chrisccoulson> xteejx - to automount floppy drives, HAL would have to probe the drive (in a similar way as it does with CD drives)
<chrisccoulson> that would mean spinning the floppy drive up every 2s (or however often the drive is polled)
<xteejx> chriscoulson: That's what I thought, too many people would be annoyed at having to listen to the crunch of a floppy drive every few seconds
<xteejx> I ended up suggesting on the report to brainstorm it, as its a feature request anyway
<chrisccoulson> i think hal was inadvertently set to poll floppy discs at some point, which was rapidly disabled. if you search through the really old hal bugs, you might find something
<chrisccoulson> i would leave a comment in the bug report telling them not to bother cluttering brainstorm with the idea;)
<xteejx> ok will do :)
<sectech> What are kernel bugs being filed under for 2.6.24?
<sectech> ... driver issue
<sectech> Usually I would pick kernel-source.......whatever version
<bdmurray> sectech: it's just linux now
<sectech> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-05
 * Hobbsee waves to bdmurray
<sectech> bdmurray,  do you have any objection to me providing a generic 1 line reply to why I changed the status of a bug that I am triaging to incomplete? I am finding that a lot of reporters like to change there status to something that isn't in the best interest of their report.
 * bdmurray waves back to Hobbsee 
<sectech> Okay 2 sentences... "* A bug-control triager has elected to look at this issue and has flagged the status as incomplete. Once enough information is provided so that the developers can carry on with issue it will be marked as confirmed then triaged."
<sectech> I figure it will minimize me having to correct bug statues all day...
<sectech> then explaining why after the fact.
<bdmurray> What kind of confusion are you seeing?
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering that. surely if you ask for information, then it is clear why you set it to incomplete?
<sectech> today 1 marked a bug as "in progress" when it wasn't... some are confirming their own bugs... some are setting it to other various statuses.
<Hobbsee> and a lot of people never reset the bug status after giving the information
<sectech> I have a lot of people who mark the bug as "new" after they provide information
<bdmurray> Setting bugs back to do isn't really harmful
<bdmurray> s/do/new/ ;-)
<sectech> Well it's not really harmful to confirm you own bug either but I am trying to be as helpful as possible when I touch a bug...
<chrisccoulson> confirming your own bugs should be discouraged though
<sectech> It just reduces the likely hood it will draw the wrong attention from the wrong group (not so much for new)
<hggdh> setting the bug to new after providing data is actually quite a good move
<sectech> chrisccoulson,  which is another reply I seem to be typing a lot... after the fact.
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - yeah, I agree. the more annoying move is when someone comes along and changes from Incomplete -> Confirmed without leaving a comment or providing the required info
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, I agree. Perhaps an option would be to have a link in the bug to the rules of the game
<hggdh> like a WARNING: read the meaning before using
<hggdh> heh
<chrisccoulson> Perhaps - but that might get annoying if you couldn't turn it off by default. and there's always a risk of information overload too
<sectech> hggdh, It's not really valid with the criteria though...  A "new" bug is defined on "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status" as being untriaged.
<sectech> if I am in the process of triaging a bug... it has been touched...
<hggdh> sectech, I know. But what status should I put after I responded a question? Note that my response might not be enough to have the bug in confirmed
<hggdh> ergo, new
<Hobbsee> hggdh: i'm sure that "warning:  Please use a brain and think" would not get accepted as a warning :P
<Hobbsee> or similar
<hggdh> Hobbsee, we can only hope ;-)
<Hobbsee> (unfortunately(
<sectech> hggdh,  I would leave it as incomplete until the triager has enough information to confirm it or mark it as triaged... It technically is still incomplete until we can at least figure out what is going on...
<hggdh> Brain: Do not discard -- use it
<sectech> I get an email every time someone replies anyway, so I know they submitted a reply.
<chrisccoulson> "Please use a brain and think" would be no use to me. I can't find my brain most of the time so I would just skip over it ;)
<sectech> and I would hope that triagers wouldn't abandon their bugs once they touched hem
<sectech> err them
<hggdh> it is indeed -- but not everybody subscribes to a bug
<sectech> IMHO that's a triager issue...
<hggdh> I am not saying it is correct or incorrect, but that we have to adjust the theory to reality
<hggdh> it is a triager issue, this is where most of the folks that want to help start to learn
<sectech> I would rather a triager add there comments to a bug and not change the status from new to incomplete if they didn't intend on working on it.
<chrisccoulson> sectech - no, triagers shouldn't abandon a bug, and they should be subscribed to bugs they are triaging. but there are cases when a bug is really difficult to triage. in those cases, you can subscribe someone else, ask here, or set it back to New where another triager will pick it up
<hggdh> it also, unfortunately, something that is left for others after they new triagers learn the ropes
<sectech> true enough hggdh ....
<bdmurray> Maybe the distro bug filing instructions should have information about bug statuses and how they are used.
<chrisccoulson> sectech - just had a look at bug 305308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305308 in etcinsvk "I cannot say anything about it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305308
<chrisccoulson> very strange. i can't even get it to install on intrepid because of dependency issues
<sectech> It would be less confusing to the reporter to see why a bug was marked as incomplete and that they don't need to do anything special other then provide the info asked for... takes the guess work out for a new reporter, and comes across as less intimidating...
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how the reporter got it as far as configuring the pacakge
<hggdh> bdmurray, I agree. You also should know my feelings pretty well by now: we have to few stati on Malone
<sectech> chrisccoulson,  yeah  that one I decided to get the ball rolling on....  He got a generic reply but it's only because those replies are pretty clear on what we need
<hggdh> but I still think it would be cool if Malone sported a link to the instructions -- this is where most new users go straight to, not to the wiki
<sectech> I had a feeling that one would just sit there out in never never land if he didn't add more to it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably!
<chrisccoulson> the bug description really describes the problem well :)
<sectech> chrisccoulson,  lol yeah I'll probably change that for him once I figure out what he is talking about...
<sectech> My thoughts behind triaging is to make this as easy as possible on the person reporting it... All they should be concerned with is reporting the problem they are having... answering questions and we should take it from there.
<sectech> Personally I love it when other traigers jump in and help...
<sectech> I am not trying to discourage that either
<sectech> Also the argument could be said that if I have 150 bugs in my list and I see one suddenly changed to "fix released" I think that progress happened and someone took over such as a developer and tend to look at it last.
<xteejx> Hope you don't mind me jumping in here guys...but the amount of open new bugs from Hardy is ridiclous...thats where most of our stats are going, and a lot have been fixed in Intrepid, there are currently 1500+ but I believe the reality is somewhere around 750 judging by the amount of crap I've gone through of the oldies
<sectech> I bet you could find some from gusty still too
<xteejx> Not any more I've got rid of all of them
<sectech> xteejx,  it is impossible for triagers and developers to get to them all
<xteejx> Well chronologically anyway I'm going thru hardy at the mo
<sectech> It's awesome to have someone doing that, thank you :)
<xteejx> sectech, of course it is, and i believe in us triagers and the devs etc, and i love ubuntu and the community, but without a handful of people checking on the old crunf our bug stats will always be wrong
<xteejx> i mean there was about 50 n-p bugs open, not checked in debian or ubuntu just sitting there lol
<sectech> xteejx, try triaging a bug that was created in 2006 from 2 versions before that is marked new lol
<xteejx> there isnt any ;)
<sectech> there might not be now lol
<xteejx> earliest open new one now is bug 243833 - june 2008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243833 in ubuntu "Sony PSP Read-Only File" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243833
<sectech> ........ seriously? June 2008?
<xteejx> yup
<sectech> how the heck did we get that far caught up
<xteejx> hehehe moi
<sectech> are you just closing them?
<xteejx> nope am following procedure
<xteejx> told you to approve my bug control application :P lol
<sectech> Oh that was you that I saw that from...
<sectech> :P
<xteejx> yeah probs lol
<bdmurray> xteejx: it'd be good to ask them which release they noticed bug 243833 in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243833 in ubuntu "Sony PSP Read-Only File" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243833
<xteejx> done
<bdmurray> If people don't indicate the release that information would be useful
<xteejx> can someone change the following to wishlist for me please? bug 228373, bug 231128 and bug 183933 thank you :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228373 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Lure of The Temptress" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231128 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] btnx-config" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183933 in php5 "[needs-packaging] php-Fileinfo package" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183933
<xteejx> bdmurray: I understand - I forgot lol
<xteejx> huh? forget the above sorry its late
<xteejx> right im off to bed guys its 12:45am!! see you all tomorrow and thanks for the help :)
<xteejx> bdmurray, sectech: thanks again guys, goodnight :)
<sectech> have a good night xteejx
<xteejx> see ya
<xteejx> :)
<alexserver> hey there
<alexserver> my laptop doesnt recognize dma mode for my dvd
<alexserver> i have troubles on enabling dma for my dvd player
<tcole> is the device name like /dev/hda or like /dev/sda
<tcole> ?
<tcole> oh, he left
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<xteejx> Morning thekorn, and evryone else :)#
<thekorn> hi xteejx
<xteejx> why the hell am i awake at 8am
<BUGabundo_work> I don't know xteejx... I guess I do it, because I want to get paid ?
<xteejx> lol you work for canonical though right? I don't :)
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> for me FOSS is my hobby
<BUGabundo_work> I spend most of my free (and some of my paid time) advocating it
<xteejx> I just couldn't sleep....anyway update: 6 old bugs marked fix released so far working on the rest reverse chrono order New status
<xteejx> kool :)
<BUGabundo_work> feel free to go around mine
<BUGabundo_work> maybe I missed updating some
<xteejx> you doing the same bugabundo? :)
<BUGabundo_work> no
 * xteejx is confused
<BUGabundo_work> today I just want to get my webcam working again
<BUGabundo_work> with the new 2.6.28.2 kernel
<xteejx> is that the jaunty kernel?
 * BUGabundo_work gets webcam to work WOOT
<BUGabundo_work> yep, it its
<xteejx> go bugabundo :)
<BUGabundo_work> http://blubug.bugabundo.net:65006/
<BUGabundo_work> live stream, thanks to webcam-server !
<BUGabundo_work> I need to update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215604
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 215604 in cheese "Genesys Logic Webcam 05e3:0503 Not Working" [Undecided,In progress]
<BUGabundo_work> ah... I see I are accesing my webcam!
<BUGabundo_work> is the picture good?
<xteejx> wondered what the link was lol
<BUGabundo_work> sure, the guy infront of it is ugky
<xteejx> yeah its working fine :)
<BUGabundo_work> 3 guys there!
<BUGabundo_work> it seems that not everyone here is asleep
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<xteejx> they like to pretend they're asleep ;)
<BUGabundo_work> who else here is accessing my webcam?
<thekorn> me, by accident ;)
<BUGabundo_work> if you accuse your self , I *may* get a pretty lady to come up
<BUGabundo_work> ahhhh.... lol
<xteejx> lol
<BUGabundo_work> accident??
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL
<thekorn> well, wanted to klick the bug link
<BUGabundo_work> ahaahahaahaahahaahaha
<BUGabundo_work> never heard that before!
<xteejx> there was a good 2 lines between them :P
<thekorn> and finally saw your face
<xteejx> omg i love the community its funny sometimes - not all boring hard labour :D
<BUGabundo_work> thekorn: instead my face, see hers http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=nZqGYsh0lVg
<BUGabundo_work> best VIDEO ever!
<BUGabundo_work> a prize to who gets the point of the video, 1st
<xteejx> wobbling tits
<xteejx> :)
<BUGabundo_work> ohhhhhh
<BUGabundo_work> darn!
<BUGabundo_work> brb
<xteejx> lol!
<BUGabundo_work> I wonder if thekorn saw it!
<thekorn> yes, I saw it, and all people sitting behind me in the lecture hall ;)
<BUGabundo_work> eheheehheheeheheheeheh ahahahahaahah
<BUGabundo_work> really?
<xteejx> lmfaooo
<BUGabundo_work> did they "get" it?
<thekorn> well, not all, some are sleeping
<thekorn> I think so
<thekorn> anyway, have to follow this lecture now
 * BUGabundo_work really hopes bug 304705 gets fixed!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304705 in kdepim "/tmp/ksocket-bugabundo/ has wrong permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304705
<BUGabundo_work> some triagers are just bad....
<xteejx> lol just read that report, thought it was common knowledge gnome runs kde apps
<BUGabundo_work> just one bugmail tonight? things are getting quieter! lol
<xteejx> obviously not
<BUGabundo_work> yeah, my though exactly
<BUGabundo_work> I guess some people still want to separate the waters!
<BUGabundo_work> its going to be fun to watch Akademy next year!
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<xteejx> whats that?
<BUGabundo_work> hundrends of KDE and GNOME devs together! lol
<BUGabundo_work> I hope some one films it....
<xteejx> i can imagine the bitching lol
<BUGabundo_work> either we get the BIGGEST geek war ever, or the best DESKTOP UI
<xteejx> I'm betting on the 1st :D
<BUGabundo_work> its going to be worse then FOSS advocates vs MSFT Trolls
<xteejx> lmao
<xteejx> i hate inciting violence but a linux user really should decapitate bill gates
<xteejx> :D
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe
<xteejx> how long has unix been going in comparison to DOS, Os2, BSD, apple, etc?
<BUGabundo_work> humm the all time up until now?
<xteejx> yeah i mean is it older or newer?
<BUGabundo_work> I still get people telling me they are afraid to try it, because "it looks like DOS"
<BUGabundo_work> but those users never, ever, even used DOS...
<xteejx> yeah i get that
<BUGabundo_work> then again, I sometimes get the totally oposite
<xteejx> no i n oticed that, the earliest was windows 95 or 3.1, but never actually used dos
<BUGabundo_work> last week a 24 yo girl here at the office, that barely know Computers from an user POV
<BUGabundo_work> took home one my Ubuntu CDs (8.10), and the nex morning told me how fun it was to install it, and play a few games!!!
<xteejx> !! bloody hell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bloody hell
<xteejx> oops lol
<BUGabundo_work> I asked her if she was just using the LiveCD, but no.. she says she is took the CD and has the boot choice!!!!
<BUGabundo_work> if a basic user can do this.... I guess ANYONE can!
<xteejx> its not at all hard to install, the only thing i found finicky was the partitioner, but was easily solved
<BUGabundo_work> the AUTO does much of the job for new users
<BUGabundo_work> and WUBI doesn't even need to make partitions
 * BUGabundo_work wonders what's the current state of WUBI... does it support hibernation now?
<xteejx> v true but eurgh ubuntu on ntfs.....poor ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> that option that makes the LiveCD restart the PC to boot from CDROM is nice...
<BUGabundo_work> didn't know it got implemented on ibex!
<xteejx> havent seen that
<BUGabundo_work> I came across it by accident!
<xteejx> lol
<BUGabundo_work> read about it on some mail, but didn't know it got in...
<xteejx> weird
<BUGabundo_work> I inserted my LiveUSB and it showed me the option to reboot from CD...
<BUGabundo_work> now that I think of it, I should file a bug
<BUGabundo_work> lololol
<xteejx> anyways i need to get myself some breakfast ill talk to ya later :)
<xteejx> lmfao hahaha
<BUGabundo_work> USB != CD
<xteejx> brb
<BUGabundo_work> whois sugree
<xteejx> who is bascule? ref bug 247327, wan't subscirbed to the bug, left as New, not Incomplete, and didnt invalidate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247327 in ubuntu "System crashes when rectangular selecting on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247327
<markvandenborre> hi, I'm trying to restore an evolution backup on Ubuntu 8.04, and it fails partially
<markvandenborre> I had a lot of local address books, but I can't see them anymore
<markvandenborre> after restoring
<markvandenborre> (in the gui)
<markvandenborre> they're still present as addressbook.db files in their original places
<markvandenborre> the only one that is still visible in the gui is one address book
<markvandenborre> (don't know if it has anything to do with it, but that one is in Berkely db v8)
<markvandenborre> a newly created address book is BDB v9
<markvandenborre> but all the old ones are v8
<markvandenborre> so I think I might have bumped into an LTS bug
<markvandenborre> any suggestions on where to create the bug report?
<hyperair> when a bug exists on hardy, but is fixed in intrepid (new upstream version) is it considered as "fix released"?
<ziroday`> Hi, what more info is needed for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116752 to be marked as triage?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 116752 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ziroday`> *triaged
<hyperair> what's "Uhhuh" doing in the title?
<ziroday`> hyperair: thats the error message from syslog
<hyperair> good gried. seriously?
<hyperair> *f
<maco> hahahaha
<ziroday`> srsly
<maco> hyperair: what would be more fun is an error message that included "good grief" :)
<ziroday`> Basically it says that, tells me that there is a hardware error, and then says its "Dazed and Confused" and freezes up
<hyperair> maco: agreed
<ziroday`> so any ideas of what else needs to be included or who to talk to?
<maco> hyperair: i make it a point to have amusing error messages in some homework assignments.  i had a php shopping cart that called the user "greedy as a vogon" if they tried to order more than were in stock :P
<maco> oh, it was douglas adams themed
<maco> but anyway...
<hyperair> heh. that didn't make sense to me, but i'll keep that in mind =p
<Tomay>  I downloaded UBUNTU 8.10 DVD & burned it & when booting from the dvd an error message: as below
<Tomay>  [xxx.xxxxxx] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block xxxxxx
<Tomay>  Help me PLEASE :(
<BUGabundo_work> Tomay: please ask on #ubuntu
<Tomay> ok
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: It seems that your specialised in directing helpless people to the right channels :)
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe
<BUGabundo_work> been there too
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> hacktick: but do you think this is a bad thing?
<BUGabundo_work> L
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: of course not
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> for a moment I though you were being ironic
<BUGabundo_work> and everyone know I can't get sarcasm (much less via chat)
<xteejx> guys this is a stupid question, but is there any way to slow down the clock by say 50% on Ubuntu, its to cheat a game on Facebook
<BUGabundo_work> well anything is possible on Linux
<BUGabundo_work> you just have to code it, if it still doesn't exist
<xteejx> Me? Code? hahaha
<xteejx> I barely know where the letter C comes from!
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<hacktick> xteejx: you just have to find a crystal on your motherboard and replace it :)
<BUGabundo_work> eheheh
<xteejx> hacktick: I know its like quartz set by the RTC on the mobo, but in Windoze there is a prank "virus"  that slows the rtc by 10% every 5 mins
<xteejx> so its possible software-based
<BUGabundo_work> humm i guess it just re-sets the time
<BUGabundo_work> you can make a script that takes 30 secs to the date/time every 2 mins too
<xteejx> or -1 second every 5 secs, that would be ideal lol
<xteejx> shame life aint like that....24.....gettin older quickly lol
<sree> Hi all. I just joined this team
<hacktick> hi
<sree> Is the CD tray auto close problem fixed in Intrepid ?
<bdmurray> yes
<sree> okay. good
<sree> I'm experiencing a video rendering bug with the intel driver and I reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/305054
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305054 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[945G] Problems in Video Rendering" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sree> anyone has got the same issue ?
<xteejx> sree: I'm 80% sure that's already been reported, I remember coming across it last week
<xteejx> woohoo, quite a lot of problems seem to have been fixed in Intrepid, a lot of the old "New" bugs are going straight to Fix Released :)
<stumpy> Where do ask for a bug fix to backported to the LTS version of ubuntu?
<Pici> !backports | check the link
<ubottu> check the link: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bdmurray> xteejx: How is bug 303625 not a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303625 in ubuntu "Themed Greeter can not set to "Random from selected" in Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303625
<stumpy> I think bug 239431 need to be fixed in "Updates" for ubuntu 8.04 and it's a low-risk fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239431 in vlc "won't play files with a plus sign ("+") in it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239431
<xteejx> bdmurray: Hi sorry yeah I'm here
<xteejx> bdmurray: I thought the pic http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20068937/Themed%20Greeter%20warning.png was pretty self explanatory
<BUGabundo> can some one take a look at bug 270822?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270822 in syslinux "please upgrade syslinux from debian to 3.71" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270822
<BUGabundo> it would help solve bug 277903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277903 in usb-creator "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<BUGabundo> any reason why syslinux aint upgraded by the auto sync from debian?
<chrisccoulson> because its got local ubuntu changes
<chrisccoulson> it needs a merge
<chrisccoulson> packages that have a delta with debian don't get sync-d automatically
<bdmurray> xteejx: the last part says "then if I try to select any theme, the Login Screen Setup window just crash and disappear"
<xteejx> bdmurray: Oops :(
<xteejx> have reset it
<BUGabundo> I guess its colin who handles that package
<chrisccoulson> it could be handled by anyone who wants to do it;)
<bdmurray> xteejx: good next steps for that bug would be determining the package, finding out what version the person has the bug with and with what locale / language
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: that's why I always use apport or bug-buddy to report bugs... it should send all info
<BUGabundo> but they are disable on stable releases!
<BUGabundo> I don't know why...
<BUGabundo> sure, you might not need to have apport capturing crashs
<bdmurray> apport-bug or ubuntu-bug are not disabled on stable releases it is just crash reports
<chrisccoulson> it's only the part of apport that catches the crashes which is disabled isn't it?
<BUGabundo> but it should still be able to collect data when invoked from the console
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: that's correct
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - you beat me to it;)
<BUGabundo> humm
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: it can
<BUGabundo> I asked a user to use it
<BUGabundo> and he replied back with a message
<BUGabundo> saying that it was disabled!
<chrisccoulson> all that happens when apport is disabled is that the kernel doesn't pipe the core dumps in to apport. nothing else is disabled
<BUGabundo> that's why I said that
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: I'd like to hear specifics of the command etc...
<BUGabundo> me too...
<BUGabundo> two weeks ago
<BUGabundo> another PC
<BUGabundo> don't have the IRC logs with me!
<bdmurray> was it in a public irc channel?
<BUGabundo> don't even remember the user nicks so I could ask....
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-pt
<BUGabundo> or was it #ubuntu on irc.ptnet.org??
<BUGabundo> I'm too many channels to track it down
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can find some one on a stable release
<BUGabundo> lol
<bdmurray> Do you recall what command you would have recommended?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> let me run it on my system
<BUGabundo> apport-cli -f -p PACKAGE
<bdmurray> that's correct and works on Hardy
<BUGabundo> I wonder why the user didn't manage to get it work?
<BUGabundo> another user just tested and worked as expect
<BUGabundo> well now I know!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> are FF3.1 bugs reported on LP for jaunty?
<andersk> Yes.
<BUGabundo> or mozilla team ML?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> you are faster them me andersk
<OSWExplorer> hi, I want to know some initial links to work with ubuntu bugs
<bdmurray> OSWExplorer: What kind of work are you looking to do?
<OSWExplorer> i want to start with some simple bugs
<OSWExplorer> in ubuntu
<Pici> !bitesize
<ubottu> A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<bdmurray> OSWExplorer: with fixing bugs or triaging bugs?
<jsamuel> fixing bugs
<OSWExplorer> I am a newbie here, but want to look at some simple bugs, thanks for the previos link, but m not able to figure out where to begin
<OSWExplorer> Can anybody help me or point me to some documentation links
<OSWExplorer> ?
<lfaraone> !bugsquad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugsquad
<bdmurray> OSWExplorer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix might be of some help
<jmarsden|work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage too
<OSWExplorer> <bdmurray> Thanks for that link
<OSWExplorer> <bdmurray> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ping james_w - i just noticed you were the reporter of bug 238799. someone else experiencing it posted some info which suggests there's no bug in policykit. i just wondered if you can recreate it? if so, how do you recreate it, as I can't seem to do it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238799 in policykit "policykit not available over Vnc sessions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238799
<james_w> chrisccoulson: hey. I believe I reported that as I was splitting up a bug where many people were reporting similar issues
<chrisccoulson> i just had another response on it
<chrisccoulson> its not actually a bug
<james_w> chrisccoulson: so I've never tried to reproduced, but yes, it's more of a dbus problem I think
<chrisccoulson> the way they set up the VNC server means their session is not on a local console, so PK won't grant them authorizations
<chrisccoulson> so it's a configuration issue. if you change the PK settings to grant to anyone, then it works ok
<chrisccoulson> i think, anyway. i'm just about to test it. i can recreate the same behaviour over SSH too
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I got a commenter on bug 213600 to sumbit a new bug since it was very incomplete.  Sould I make that a duplicate of the new one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213600 in linux "HP Pavilion HDX 9050 EG - no TV tuner detected" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213600
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yah, just dup it
<mbuf> is it recommended to use an Ubuntu distro for submitting patches, fixes, or is it ok to run it on an emulator?
<chrisccoulson> mbuf - could you elaborate?
<mbuf> chrisccoulson, is it ok to use a different distro for host OS, when working on Ubuntu bugs, which are run on an emulator?
<chrisccoulson> it depends what work you're doing. if you're testing patches, they should be built on the distro that they're targetted at (whether that be in a chroot or whatever). you're probably better off directing that sort of question in #ubuntu-motu
<james_w> chrisccoulson: thanks for looking at it, I think you are totally right
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i think that might be the case. it might close a few other bugs too because i'm sure i've seen various bugs before about PK not working over network connections
<james_w> yeah
 * joumetal wonders if anything could be done to bug 59160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59160 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that's a launchpad bug though
<james_w> chrisccoulson: people who use LTSP run in to this, and fixing it for that would be good. That might be a fix somewhere in LTSP though
<chrisccoulson> possibly. i'm not too familiar with LTSP though
<bdmurray> joumetal: there's a greasemonkey script that resolves the list of tags being too long
<mbuf> under Filters in bugs list, what is the difference between an "Open", "Unassigned", and a "New" bug?
<bdmurray> Open includes bug statuses like New, Incomplete, Confirmed, Triaged, In Progress and Fix Committed
<bdmurray> New is just New
<bdmurray> And unassigned is any bugs that are open and not assigned to someone
<mbuf> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<LimCore> hello
 * Hobbsee waves
<LimCore> nvidia seems to be epically unstable on VT switches.  Several switches vt7<->vt1 (gfx<->text)  or vt7<->vy8 (gfx<->gfx) ALWAYS gives crash (hard freeze) (or glitches
<Hobbsee> nv, or binary drivers?
<LimCore> recently I learned this problem is very wide spread
<LimCore> binary
<Hobbsee> well, go talk to nvidia then.
<LimCore> but
<LimCore> same is for intel.
<LimCore> although intel is limited to showing glitches after few switches, instead of freez
 * Hobbsee can't reproduce that, incidently.
<LimCore> not many people use switching at all, but if you ask you should learn it is common
<LimCore> this problem exists for year(s) on nvidia, and recently on intel from my own experience
<LimCore> can we work around it
<Hobbsee> no idea.
<Hobbsee> ask bryce, but i doubt he's around, or will be for the next week
<Hobbsee> and check for bugs
<LimCore> btw, sox seems to not work almost at all
<LimCore> like, reading raw format
 * Hobbsee thought we had a bugtracker for a reason.
<LimCore> and accidentially audacity crashes like crazy - which leaves us without any sound editing usable tools
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-06
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - I'm unfortunate enough to run the Nvidia drivers, and I don't experience any of your issues
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: do you often switch VTs?
<chrisccoulson> quite often
<chrisccoulson> and i share the computer with fast-user-switching most of the time too
<chrisccoulson> so, multiple X sessions are open aswell
 * LimCore got an idea.  brb 1 month :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> when a user logs in to their session, what component is responsible for restoring that users chosen screen resolution?
<chrisccoulson> is it gnome-settings-daemon?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: it is
<james_w> chrisccoulson: if that resolution was set with the screen resolution capplet
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: could be kde-specific, incidently
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w, i thought it might be the case
<chrisccoulson> i was just looking at bug 305604, where the reporter says that opening a failsafe session should use the default resolution. i wasn't sure if that would be a gnome-session or a g-s-d request though (or both)
<chrisccoulson> what happened to ubottu?
<Pici> It'll be back in a moment.
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i was thinking about the PK and LTSP issues earlier. Perhaps the real problem is that the default policy is too restrictive
<chrisccoulson> for example, i can appreciate why its necessary to restrict actions such as shutting down the machine to users on the active console, but i'm not sure why it's necessary to restrict adminstrators from changing settings (ie, with users-admin) when they're logged in remotely (ie, with LTSP)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: can that distinction be represented in PK?
<chrisccoulson> i think so. for example, the policy for changing system settings could be set to "Admin Authentication" for active console, console and anyone. This would allow administrators to authenticate using PK whether they were on the local machine or logged in remotely.
<chrisccoulson> that would be similar to pre-policykit days
<chrisccoulson> but you could keep the policy for other actions (such as shutting down the machine) as they are now#
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should bring this up on one of the mailing lists for discussion?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I think sending a mail would be a good idea
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that in the morning
<chrisccoulson> when i'm slightly more awake!
<james_w> :-)
<pckchem> Whats the package that handles the login screen?
<pckchem> nm, found it.
<ziroday> Hi, what more information is needed to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116752 as triaged or confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116752 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<pckchem> ziroday: Lemme look
<ziroday> pckchem: any ideas?
<pckchem> pckchem: Trying to figure out which part of the kernel is causing this...
<pckchem> ziroday: Wow, never done that typo before.
<ziroday> pckchem: any info it needs? About to upload everything needed listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops however this does not appear to be a kernel oops
<pckchem> ziroday: Give me a second, and no it isn't really an OOPs.. You tend to notice those...
<pckchem> ziroday: Yeah, from what I can tell, there isn't enough information to figure out whats causing the problem. It needs general kernel debugging first.
<ziroday> pckchem: link?
<pckchem> ziroday: The Minimal information section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies should be enough
<pckchem> to at least get started
<ziroday> pckchem: shall read, thanks
<maco> should this be considered a bug? if i go to users-admin and hit Unlock, then i ignore the gksu box for a few moments to do something else, an authentication error box comes up even though i haven't done anything. entering the correct password in the still-open gksu box just closes that window and does not authenticate at all.  i assume it's some sort of timeout?
<maco> it says "Could not authenticate. An unexpected error has occurred." and that comes up on subsequent clicks of the Unlock button
<pckchem> hmm, let me see if it happens to me
<maco> im on intrepid
<pckchem> Good, me too.
<pckchem> Hmm, yep happens to me too
<pckchem> This *might* be intentional behavior, but I don't know enough to confirm
<maco> the fact that it keeps doing it on clicks of the Unlock button later til you exit and reopen the app is *annoying*
<pckchem> Haha, yeah I could see that, but when you enter the right password it goes away.
<pckchem> Arguably, nobody else but the sysadmin should be unlocking that interface, because it lets you reset the root password
<maco> when i entered the right password, the password box went away, but it didnt unlock
<maco> and then hitting unlock wouldnt bring the password box back at all
<pckchem> Really? Mine unlocked....
<maco> i can try again...maybe i messed the password...
<pckchem> I only get that authentication error if I ignore the box, or I close it after I ignore it.
<maco> nope tried again
<maco> if i ignore the box, i get the authentication error
<maco> then i close the error and the password box stays open
<maco> i put the password in, and it doesn't unlock
<maco> if i put the password in before the authentication error comes up, it unlocks fine
<pckchem> Ok, wait thats not how I did it, let me try again
<pckchem> Wow, OK yeah, If i do it that way i can reproduce
<maco> ok...im gonna file this then
<pckchem> If you want to write up a bug report I'll confirm it for you. Seems pretty easy to reproduce
<maco> hm should check with another policykit app
<maco> er, what else uses PK?
<pckchem> services
<pckchem> almost the whole admin menu actually...
<maco> really? i just installed intrepid 2 days ago. so i only know what uses it in hardy :P
<maco> login window does not use PK
 * maco waits to see if Services times...oh there it is
<maco> yah, same in Services
<pckchem> Ok, by almost the whole thing, I mean services, users, time
<maco> haha
<pckchem> <- Sorry I'm trying to overclock my vista box at the same time.
<pckchem> You DON'T want to mess up while inserting a FSB Freq...
<pckchem> I swear there is more though...
<maco> pckchem: ah, its already filed bug 201184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201184 in policykit "Unlocking administration tool gives an unexpected error" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201184
<maco> it was filed a while ago...
<maco> im gonna hit the Me Too
<pckchem> me tood and escalated to medium importance since its a core util. Thanks for writing that up.
<maco> pckchem: i didnt write it up. it was filed in march
<pckchem> Whoa, didn't look at the date.
<maco> hrm, i feel like using an OOo icon to represent a .glade file is a little um, odd
<calc> maco: eh, why is it doing that?
<maco> stupidity?
<maco> i have a .glade on my desktop and it shows the OOo Document icon
<pckchem> what is .glade supposed to be mapped to?
<pckchem> <- get same thing
<tcole> glade
<tcole> it's a Gtk UI builder
<pckchem> Hmm, maybe the xml is similar enough?
<pckchem> Nope, just set that way. Ubuntu knows its a glade project.
<pckchem> *shrug(
<maco> :-/ Intrepid's OOo 2.4 displays files differently than Hardy's OOo 2.4
<calc>   <generic-icon name="x-office-document"/>
<calc> thats why apparently
<calc> x-glade mimetype uses the x-office-document icon
<calc> this is under /usr/share/mime/
<maco> oh. i think itd make sense if it showed glade's logo
<calc> well yea i think it probably shouldn't use that icon
<calc> in any case its not OOo that is screwing it up, whatever created that association needs to be improved though
<calc> it looks like it might be in shared-mime-info
<maco> oh, i figured it wasnt OOo
<maco> but i didnt know what decided which icon to use. i was guessing gnome and kde probably had different ways of doing it
 * calc is in charge of OOo which was why he was checking it out to make sure it wasn't somehow at fault
<maco> ah ok
<PietVanraad> Let's say I've found a bug, how do I go about fixing it, how to get the source of a package, how do I edit (this I probably can), how do I recompile and rerun and how do I produce a patch?
<maco> PietVanraad: apt-get source <package>
<maco> then make your changes
<maco> get the debhelper scripts installed
<maco> and do "dch -i" in the source directory and itll take you to edit the changelog. then you can recreate the new source package with "debuild -S -sa" and use pbuilder to build a binary package. install the binary to test it. if it works, yay!
<maco> then to make a debdiff, run, from the directory where the .orig.gz and all are: debdiff old-package.dsc new-package.dsc
<maco> the debdiff is the patch you attach to the bug
<PietVanraad> wow, thanks a lot, I'll copy past that! very helpfull
<maco> ask someone else how to use pbuilder though. i had help setting mine up and now i forget how
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-07
<andresmujica1> wouldn't be nice if i could mark a bug as duplicate of another one and all the duplicated bugs from the first bug where marked automagically as dupes from the main bug?
<hggdh> yes, and I think this is a bug on Malone, already
<andresmujica> oh yea, that would be sweet
<andresmujica> also i would like to see ia way to mark bugs as related to other bugs, not duplicates but related, so a developer can get an overview a better perspective...
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> in which file i can add or remove recommended packages?
<test34> What does "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper" mean in /var/log/syslog ? it happens when I turn ON my bluetooth headset..
<test34> complete output at http://pastebin.com/f79233ca6
<milos_> what package is responsible for sound effects in ubuntu?
<MrKanister> Hi there. Can somebody set this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/290194) to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290194 in firefox "[feature-request]: Restrict auto-completion feature in Firefox url-bar for different domains" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> MrKanister: done.
<MrKanister> crimsun: Thank you.
<crimsun> np
<torkiano> is this bug triaged correctly? bug 38988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38988 in mozilla-thunderbird "[wishlist] thread scoring rules" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38988
<kbrooks> Um
<kbrooks> I have a poblem here.
<kbrooks> I start Pidgin
<kbrooks> Connect
<kbrooks> Chat to someone
<kbrooks> Switch to another app
<kbrooks> Switch back
<kbrooks> Pidgin freezes
<charlie-tca> torkiano: You could ask asac, he´s the triager on it. I would expect it is, if he did it.
<torkiano> charlie-tca: ok, i ask him
<torkiano> charlie-tca: but is better forward this bug to mozilla? i'm lerning ;-)
<charlie-tca> did you talk to asac?
<charlie-tca> asac: ping
<charlie-tca> torkiano: I did not notice the date on that! It´s pretty old now. Perhaps asking if it is still valid would be a good place to start
<charlie-tca> Sorry (:
<torkiano> charlie-tca: no problem ;-), i ask for it, thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Good luck with triaging!
<torkiano> charlie-tca: I'm closing old untouched bugs. I hope do it well...
<charlie-tca> All you can do it try your best. If you have questions, ask here. Someone will help
<torkiano> ok charlie-tca, i'm only close old incomplete bugs without response; they are more easy ;-)
<charlie-tca> Good place to start. It gets you some experience, right?
<Elbrus> torkiano: I don't think you need to close incomplete bugs
<Elbrus> they are moved "out of the way" after 60 days
<Elbrus> so marking a bug incomplete after a final plee for information is the most appropriate action IIUC.
<hacktick1> Elbrus: but arent there old incomplete bugs which dont expire?
<torkiano> Elbrus: thank you for the tip, i dont't know that
<Elbrus> yah, but I don't think much people look at those, as they are archived... again, if I understand correctly
<Elbrus> but that's how I see it
<Elbrus> it is good to keep the bugs if they are not solved, better than closing
<Elbrus> that's where incomplete IS for
<Elbrus> without deliberately asking for old bugs they don't show up in overviews anyway
<torkiano> In (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete bugs without a response from submitter ) say that  a bug in the "Incomplete" state for more than 4 weeks should be changed to "Invalid"
<Elbrus> torkiano: ok, I guess that might be a matter of opinion. just make sure if you do that you give the explanation as given in the url.
<test34> I experienced a kernel bug with the latest Ubuntu-2.6.27-9.19 kernel but not with the latest kernel v2.6.27.8
<Elbrus> torkiano: good link by the way, helps me too. Thanks
<Elbrus> test34: have you filed a bug?
<test34> not yet.. what should I post, the syslog ?
<torkiano> Elbrus: ;-)
<Elbrus> test34: I don't know exactly, what is the experience? You can start with the bug and describe as best as you can and ask if they need more files
<test34> ok
<Elbrus> and provide files that you think are relevant
<Elbrus> so if you see anything relevant in the syslog that will help
<Elbrus> by the way: attach, not include in the report
<test34> ok thanks
<Elbrus> if you want more help afterwards, you could come back here and write bug <number> here and ask for more help
<payload1> hi. i noticed that when purging firefox-3.0 you can still see firefox in gconf /desktop/gnome/url-handler/*
<payload1> same for evolution
<payload1> installing lynx an galeon or thunderbird
<payload1> didnt replaced that
<payload1> am i right at filing bug reports for each of      firefox-3.0, evolution, lynx, galeon and thunderbird    or could i file a report which says that this is maybe a general problem and should be checked for each and every package which should or have to modify   url-handlers  ??
<Elbrus> payload1: if I am correct you can file 1 bug and use the "also affects" button to tag the other packages
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-30
<cdavis> When marking a bug as a duplicate is is proper to write anything to the submitter or just leave it as is?
<yofel> cdavis: every bug action should be commented, for duplicates see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20duplicate  (please replace NUMBER with the bug number)
<cdavis> yofel: a whole wiki page of responses! thank you
<yofel> cdavis: if you're new, you should find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase quite helpful
<yofel> cdavis: and you might want to try the firefox scripts mentioned at the top of the responses page
<cdavis> yofel: I am trying to get the firefox extension working now, thanks again
<yofel> you're welcome
<LimCore> atop kernel patches are not usable with nowdays kernels. It is unmaintained even by upstream it would seem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atoppatch/+bug/490180
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490180 in atoppatch "Atop patches are out of date - do not match - can not apply to recent kernels" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> please remove packages   kernel-patch-atopcnt   kernel-patch-atopacct  as they do not work with recent kernels (not even upstream versions)
<Hobbsee> mmm, they look like they should be removed
<Hobbsee> would be nice for you to actually *use* the sponsorship process,though
<LimCore> the what process
<Hobbsee> Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<Hobbsee> used for package removals, among other things
<Hobbsee> else it's much more likely to sit, unfound, forever
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone please wishlist bug 490165
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490165 in debian "[needs-packaging] Go Ollie!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490165
<FFEMTcJ> wishlist: bug 490151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490151 in fribidi "[needs-packaging] Upgrade libfribidi to 0.19.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490151
<Hobbsee> right, 2 bugs closed.
<thekorn> good morning
<_du> Hi All. I've a problem described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xterm/+bug/355883 for xterm+bash. Could somebody suggest any w/a for this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355883 in mksh "Jaunty: CTRL-LEFT and CTRL-RIGHT do not work in zsh" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<WeatherGod> hello
<WeatherGod> I got an apt/aptitude question...
<WeatherGod> is there a way to search your installed packages to determine which ones came from a certain repo?
<jpds> WeatherGod: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<WeatherGod> jpds: well, I want to find the packages that are for a particular repo, not the other way around
<WeatherGod> I have a bug report where it looks like one of the repos might have updated some of the user's packages
<jpds> WeatherGod: Do you know the repo and want to find out which packages are in it?
<WeatherGod> I know the repo, and want to find out which installed packages are from there
<jpds> Hmm.
<mrand> WeatherGod: synaptic, down at the bottom you can click origin.
<WeatherGod> ah, right
<mrand> Then click the first column and it will collect up which ones were installed from that repo
<mrand> Not ideal.
<WeatherGod> but it gets the job done
<mrand> Almost certainly a text way to do it... just haven't researched.
<WeatherGod> ok, looks like the search terms in aptitude are ?installed ?archive(NAME)
<WeatherGod> or ~i ~Aname
<WeatherGod> useful page: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html#tableSearchTermQuickGuide
<WeatherGod> or maybe I should use ~Oorigin
<MTecknology> How do I make reporting a bug in Ubuntu not forward to the wiki?
<WeatherGod> ?
<MTecknology> WeatherGod: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<MTecknology> I just found it..
<jpds> MTecknology: ?no-redirect
<MTecknology> yup - thanks :)
<MTecknology> I hate that it does that. Be nice if there was a team we could join to prevent that
<WeatherGod> huh, never noticed that...
<WeatherGod> I always go directly to the package and file the bug through that
<jpds> bug #434115.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434115 in malone "ubuntu/series/+source/package/+filebug?no-redirect redirects any way" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434115
<jpds> Err, wrong bug.
<MTecknology> I suppose there's the timeout issue now too....
<jpds> Possibly bug #432088.
<MTecknology> actually... why are my keys not detected correctly.. this is likely the issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432088 in malone "Disable +filebug redirection for ~ubuntu-bugcontrol" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432088
<MTecknology> It doesn't seem my keyboard is being correctly detected.. standard keys work fine
<MTecknology> function keys and right alt don't though
<MTecknology> Any suggestions?
<WeatherGod> that is odd...
<WeatherGod> what is your keyboard layout set as?
<MTecknology> where do I see that now?
<jpds> MTecknology: System → Preferences → Keyboard.
<MTecknology> jpds: umm.. what tool is that?
<MTecknology> I don't have gnome or kde installed
<WeatherGod> oh... what are you using?
<MTecknology> openbox
<WeatherGod> o..k... never used that
<WeatherGod> is that text-based or graphical?
<MTecknology> gui
<MTecknology> but very minimal
<WeatherGod> ok, is there a section for administration or preferences?
<WeatherGod> or is it *very* minimal?
<MTecknology> this is a slightly modified version of the basic setup -> http://batland.de/files/11625694744--openbox_html_m62c39c45.png
<MTecknology> bascially, they added a background
<MTecknology> this is closer to what I use -> http://lewk.org/img/securityspin.png
<WeatherGod> oh, *that* thing!
<WeatherGod> I always hated that mode when gnome fails
<MTecknology> that mode?
<MTecknology> you mean the X window manager?
<MTecknology> that's not openbox
<MTecknology> X is VERY minimal
<WeatherGod> that's an understatement
<WeatherGod> ok, looking at the openbox wiki page
<MTecknology> nah.. it's functional and doesn't force you to use frambuffer or anything; it works when you need it
<MTecknology> could you please do the right click on your menu and find the command that the keyboard preferences launches?
<WeatherGod> np, give me a second
<MTecknology> It's not an openbox thing; unless there's some new app I need to run when I log in to make things work
<MTecknology> This is what my system looks like after I start using it a little. http://imagebin.ca/img/2aRTMaEJ.png
<WeatherGod> well, what I have is gnome-keyboard-properties
<MTecknology> It's not cluttered; pretty, the menu is nicely organized
<MTecknology> !search gnome-keyboard-properties
<ubot4> None found
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> !info gnome-keyboard-properties
<ubot4> MTecknology: Package gnome-keyboard-properties does not exist in karmic
<WeatherGod> it is a program on my fedora and ubuntu systems
<WeatherGod> probably not a package itself, though
<MTecknology> ya, not sure what it comes in - I'm excptecting massive deps
<WeatherGod> on fedora, there is system-config-keyboard
<MTecknology> not here
<MTecknology> I wonder if it's gnome-control-center
<WeatherGod> brb
<MTecknology> 207MB in deps
<MTecknology> holy crap; it's even pulling nautilus
<MTecknology> and there it is
<MTecknology> Keyboard model: unknown
<MTecknology> How can I figure out what I need to use?
<MTecknology> It's a laptop keyboard
<ogra> MTecknology, did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<ogra> X should use whatever that command configures in /etc/default/console-setup
<MTecknology> I need to reboot for that, huh?
<MTecknology> I'll brb
<ogra> at least for such minimal desktops like openbox where you dont have any additional kbd setup
<ogra> well, you definately need to restart X
<MTecknology> I HATE the network in this univerisyt
<hggdh> WeatherGod: you can 'apt-file search gnome-keyboard-properties', for example, and find that it belongs to gnome-control-center
<MTecknology> ogra: functions keys still don't work and the working Alt key switched ot the other side :P
<hggdh> WeatherGod: save thing would happen with 'dpkg -S gnome-keyboard-properties', as along as the package owning the file is installed
<hggdh> s/save/same/
<MTecknology> ogra: I tried Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<MTecknology> that was default too
<MTecknology> doesn't look like lspci wants to tell me anything useful :(
<MTecknology> I could try evdev ??
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> I figured out why Alt keys weren't working
<MTecknology> Still no function keys
<MTecknology> could try kernel keymap - but I doubt that will help
<MTecknology> this sucks
<MTecknology> really, by big issue is not having screen brightness control... I'd rather not open yet another bug to figure this out either
<MTecknology> I know it's a keybaord issue because unpligging the power changes the brightness
<MTecknology> worked perfect in 9.04 :D
<MTecknology> D:*
<MTecknology> are you freakin' serious....
<MTecknology> magic working situation
<MTecknology> time to reboot and test
<MTecknology> was working until I restarted - didn't change anything though
<MTecknology> this is seriously screwec up... the mute button is registering input in xev; but brightness up/down don't
<MTecknology> only 4 of my 9 Fn keys work right
<WeatherGod> MTecknology: what laptop are you using?
<MTecknology> WeatherGod: Sony Vaio VGN-FZ240E
<WeatherGod> so, is it just the special keys now?
<MTecknology> yup
<WeatherGod> is it that they aren't assigned, or is the signal not even coming in?
<WeatherGod> I am not sure, but I think there has to be a database somewhere that contains the list of special keys for different laptops
<MTecknology> xev doesn't register the event at all
<WeatherGod> well, keyboards
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> so, probably not a hotkeys issue
<MTecknology> idk... I don't want to open a bug :'(
<MTecknology> I'm way over tired and I just want it to work :'( ...
 * MTecknology realizes he's nearly pouting now
<MTecknology> There's another bug I want to open - but I feel like avoiding that for now
<hggdh> I dimly remember of something relating to the kernel about this special keys thingy... MTecknology, have you searched the kernel ML?
<MTecknology> kernel ML?
<hggdh> mailing list
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> I'll do that after I've had a nap - I don't have that patience right now
<hggdh> well, when one is still stuck, nothing like a (potentially fruitless) new search
<MTecknology> I do remember having this issue in the past too...
<MTecknology> there was a big bug report but it was mostly abotu the backlight controls
<MTecknology> alrighty; class is over - next class means only a little internet. I'll be back in a minute
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> does anybody have a clue about bug 490307
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490307 in gnome-system-monitor "Pb affichage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490307
<WeatherGod> it doesn't seem to say anything useful
<WeatherGod> "Bugs affichage"
<WeatherGod> maybe I am missing something here?
<pedro_> WeatherGod, feel free to close it
<pedro_> WeatherGod, the reporter is not registered on launchpad anymore
<WeatherGod> pedro_: thanks, setting to invalid
<WeatherGod> ah
<pedro_> you're welcome
<MTecknology> hggdh: if you have any ideas; I'm back for a little bit
<MTecknology> aside from the afore mentioned; search mailing list
<WeatherGod> can someone set bug 490294 to "wishlist"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490294 in totem "ASS not fully supported by Totem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490294
<pedro_> WeatherGod, that's a duplicate of bug 159718
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159718 in gstreamer0.10 "Not support for subtitles SSA/ASS (Sub Station Alpha)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159718
<pedro_> WeatherGod, could you mark it as such?
<WeatherGod> no, it isn't
<WeatherGod> this report says that it can read the subtitles, and even display them
<WeatherGod> but the rendering isn't stylized
<WeatherGod> at, least, that's my understanding
<pedro_> WeatherGod, somebody having the issue should send it upstream then
<WeatherGod> ok
<pedro_> WeatherGod, look at bug 395866
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395866 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "Totem cannot use the new assrender plugin to display ASS subtitles" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395866
<WeatherGod> and, that is still different
<WeatherGod> that was a plugin problem
<pedro_> Until this is implemented, ASS subtitles, will continue to be rendered in a rather ugly fashion.
<pedro_> how that's different from the other one?
<WeatherGod> pedro_, sorry, you are right... I did not see that in the description
<pedro_> WeatherGod, no worries, could you mark the previous one as dup of that one?
<pedro_> WeatherGod, thanks for triaging!
<WeatherGod> no prob
<WeatherGod> pedro_, curious, why did it get marked as invalid
<pedro_> WeatherGod, the totem task you mean on the latest bug? that's because isn't a totem issue rather a gstreamer one
<WeatherGod> ah, ok
<WeatherGod> pedro_, thanks for your help
<pedro_> you're welcome
<WeatherGod> bug 490270 looks like a wishlist item
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490270 in command-not-found "Uncooperative with laptop-mode-tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490270
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I *sort* of agree with you -- I am just unsure this is a wishlist or just an Invalid one...
<hggdh> but I will mark as wish
<WeatherGod> yeah, I just figure it might be a possible optimization
<WeatherGod> don't know exactly how it would be done, but anywho...
<WeatherGod> plus, who will care when everyone goes to solid state?
<hggdh> this is why I went with you. I personally doubt it makes sense by itself, but the concept is interesting
<hggdh> anyway, solid state is still some time away ;-)
<WeatherGod> hggdh, any thoughts on where this one should be set to: bug 490272
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490272 in ubuntu "Monitor Brightness goes up and down by itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490272
<WeatherGod> I love my solid state in my netbook
<WeatherGod> I am rather rough on my appliances
<WeatherGod> don't know if it is hotkeys or some other sort of kde thing
<hggdh> this is a good bug... perhaps something on udev?
<WeatherGod> don't know... and I am not exactly sure how to collect additional info
<WeatherGod> doesn't look like the problem is impacting performance, so I guess it is possible to still collect key events
<hggdh> WeatherGod: start by considering it related to udev or linux itself
<WeatherGod> I don't think it is udev... considering that the device is loaded, obviously
<WeatherGod> looks to be more a control issue
<hggdh> it *might* be related to X
<WeatherGod> does X control brightness?
<WeatherGod> guess I could ask the X people
<hggdh> but I am not sure anyways. But we have no idea of the what is exactly the hardware is
<hggdh> and either X or linux would collect this data
<WeatherGod> true, I'll ask the OR what is the hardware
<WeatherGod> and I'll quickly pop over to the X forum to rule them out
<WeatherGod> hggdh, X does control the brightness level, but it does not change it
<WeatherGod> it merely exports /sys/class/backlight
<hggdh> so we may go back to Linux
<WeatherGod> yeah
<hggdh> perhaps related to ACPI
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233    <---   this bug is not assigned.... do you think it would ever be fixed within a few months or shoudl i be looking at a new motherboard+ integrated video card?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<WeatherGod> that is possible
<WeatherGod> sp0, when you removed your xorg.conf file, does everything work?
<spO> yes
<spO> but it also disables fglrx driver
<WeatherGod> how do you know?
<spO> because i check ?
<spO> oh wait, no i use iniuition
<spO> i go where it says i can enable or disable a driver... and i notice it changes to not enabled again
<micahg1> hggdh: I keep having people with trouble using the new apport instructions on karmic
<WeatherGod> is there any problems with not using the fglrx driver?
<WeatherGod> sp0, sorry if it is explained in the bug report, I am scanning through it right now
<micahg> spO: have you tried regenerating the xorg.conf with aticonfig?
<spO> right after i install fglrx , i do aticonfig -initial
<WeatherGod> spO, another user noted that with fiddling around with compiz settings, you can improve performance of the display
<WeatherGod> the trouble seems to be with the proprietary driver package, which there is little we can do about except complain to ATI, I think
<spO> the driver doesn't work on my 3200 hd card... it is sugeested that it won't work with 3000-3999 series card
<spO> ok
<spO> i have no problems with jaunty
<WeatherGod> well, the new kernel included some changes with display (called modesetting)
<WeatherGod> and proprietary drivers have not caught up
<micahg> spO: are you using the drivers from ATI directly or the packages in karmic?
<spO> yes
<spO> what is modesetting?
<WeatherGod> spO, you are asking the wrong person... it has something to do with the new Direct Rendering Mode
<spO> and that is ati or xwindows?
<spO> oh
<spO> okay
<WeatherGod> spO, what is the answer to micahg's question?
<spO> yes, they are directly from them
<spO> they are dated the 17th of this month
<WeatherGod> micahg: ---^
<spO> oh
<spO> he asked two questions
<spO> yes i tried that
<micahg> spO: what about the version from karmic, I know there were some tweaks to work with the new kernel
<spO> i used aticonfig -initual
<spO>  amdpcsdb.default
<spO> is missing
<spO> it is what is stated
<spO> micahg, a custom kernel?
<spO> wouldn't a custom kernel not work with close sourced drivers?
<micahg> no, idk if there are customizations to the fglrx-installer package in karmic
<micahg> spO: have you talked to #ubuntu-x yet?
<spO> yep
<spO> i asked them at the same time as here
<spO> they said :   nothing
<micahg> spO: you have to be patient in that channel
<spO> glad, i am in here too
<WeatherGod> bug 490346 probably should be a wishlist item
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490346 in kdegraphics "gwenview should be associated with pnm images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490346
<micahg> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> thanks
<WeatherGod> I am just trying to get as many as I can find from the backlog from vacation...
<WeatherGod> fun stuff
<micahg> backlog?
<hggdh> micahg: what do you mean with problems with apport instructions?
<WeatherGod> well, my RSS reader
<micahg> hggdh: enable for single use
<micahg> I see the instructions were removed from the wiki
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> I had not noticed it
<micahg> are we no longer encouraging people to submit one time apport crashes?
<hggdh> I *think* there was some discussions on UDS regarding apport on stable, but right now I do not remember how they went
<hggdh> micahg: what is the url?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<hggdh> last revision
<micahg> so, I've been telling people to use the service command to start apport which has been failing
<hggdh> yes, it seems it has been discontinued
<hggdh> why were we not informed?
<micahg> ok, how to we get people to report crashes?
<micahg> hggdh: idk :)
<hggdh> per the change, it seems now you *have* to enable it permanently
<hggdh> which really sounds -- to me, at least -- as an immense overkill
<WeatherGod> waitaminute.... the apport service has been set to off by default?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: always on stable releases
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> never noticed
<micahg> hggdh: should we ask brian?
<WeatherGod> just noticed this one user filing lots of similar bugs related to the gdb debugger
<WeatherGod> seems like they are getting ignored
<WeatherGod> don't know who is at fault here
<micahg> hggdh: ok, apport single instance is broke in karmic and fixed in lucid
<micahg> hggdh: I'm going to add it to the meeting agenda for next week
<hggdh> micahg: good idea; we might also see if we can backport it
<hggdh> brb
<micahg> hggdh: I can try to make an SRU
<WeatherGod> ok, and this bug is weird... bug 490156
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490156 in grub2 "grub install did not work on my desktop with ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490156
<WeatherGod> the way I read it, it seems like the user expected it to open up a gui
<WeatherGod> which makes me wonder if, somehow, a icon got installed or something
<WeatherGod> nm, looks like grub-install didn't work in the update
<hggdh> micahg: cool. when you have the debdiff, send it to me, and I will test
<WeatherGod> I need a second opinion regarding the gdb bugs filed by this user
<WeatherGod> take a look at what dima-gmail user filed
<WeatherGod> if you search dima's bugs for the string "gdb", you will see a series of similar bugs, usually associated with freezes
<WeatherGod> makes me wonder if something else is wrong
<jjardon> hello, There is https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk, should  https://bugs.launchpad.net/libgtk should be removed?
<duncan-nz> I didn't find a dup... is there a known bug when installing pidgin on 9.10 that empathy loses all accounts and settings?
<duncan-nz> I've been using empathy up to now and just installed pidgin.
<WeatherGod> huh, empathy is supposed to replace pidgin
<WeatherGod> did the account information show up in pidgin?
<duncan-nz> yes, pidgin has taken everything and runs fine, empathy is now prompting me to import settings from pidgin!!??
<micahg> WeatherGod: it only replaces as default, pidgin is still in archive
<WeatherGod> so, import the settings
<WeatherGod> that is odd that the pidgin install would mess around with the empathy settings though
<WeatherGod> micahg, is pidgin set to be depracated?
<micahg> WeatherGod: no
<WeatherGod> so, they just changed the default messenger?
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes
<micahg> WeatherGod: for gnome
<WeatherGod> but pidgin is still being actively developed?
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes
<WeatherGod> ok, somewhere, there is a punchline....
<micahg> WeatherGod: no
<WeatherGod> note, I haven't tried empathy yet, so I don't know which is better
<duncan-nz> WeatherGod, empathy has a more flexible underlying architecture which already allows webcam and mic, supposedly also Voip soon.
<WeatherGod> ah, that is nice
<duncan-nz> ... it's just is having trouble connecting to MSN for me so I thought I'd try pidgin again...
<duncan-nz> but about this bug... so I should go ahead and file it then?
<WeatherGod> I think so, it seems like it is a packaging bug
<WeatherGod> at least, that's my guess
<duncan-nz> done https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/490546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490546 in empathy "Installing Pidgin wipes out my Empathy account settings" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> micahg: do you have the bug # for the apport issue?
<micahg> no, I don't even knwo if one is filed
<micahg> let me check the changelog
<micahg> hggdh: a number is not listed
<hggdh> ah well. But it is in the apport for Lucid, right?
<micahg> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> micahg: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-01
<btm> Bug ##
<btm> Bug ##
<btm> realistic circumstances, directly cause a security vulnerability. These are done by the security team and are documented at SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures.
<btm> #
<btm> Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu. This includes packages which are totally unusable, like being uninstallable or crashing on startup.
<btm> #
<btm> Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data
<btm> # Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<btm> # For Long Term Support releases we regularly want to enable new hardware. Such changes are appropriate provided that we can ensure to not affect upgrades on existing hardware. For example, modaliases of newly introduced drivers must not overlap with previously shipped drivers.
<btm> # New versions of commercial software in the Canonical partner archive.
<btm> #
<btm> oops.
<nigel_nb> btm: what are you trying to do?
<btm> Bug #327753 is fixed by ruby in karmic. I don't think an SRU for jaunty is justifiable from usage. Would you use nominate for release to indicate the fixes relation to releases?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327753 in rcov "backtrace with 'stack level too deep'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327753
<btm> nigel_nb: learn to control my clipboard? :)
<nigel_nb> btm: :)
<btm> Since it is ultimately fixed in ruby, and rocv just had workarounds (although the version of rcov in sid doesn't even use ruby's rexml anymore) should I mark rcov invalid and mark ruby fix released since the current version of ruby1.8 in karmic contains an upstream fix?
<micahg> btm: if an fix is actually in a released package and you know what the fix is, then you can mark fix released
<micahg> btm: please note the version that fixes and any upstream related bugs
<btm> micahg: should I prepare an SRU for jaunty, mark that won't fix, or just leave it open?
<btm> open being triaged/wishlist I suppose.
<micahg> btm: if it qualifies, if you want
<btm> micahg: alright, thanks. I'm going to let it sit because it's pretty low on my priorities since it is fixed in karmic.
<nigel_nb> hey micahg :)
<micahg> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> when a user complains about webcam not working with empathy, what are the details he should be giving, bug 482974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482974 in empathy "1. can't use my webcam with Empathy and ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482974
<micahg> nigel_nb: I would think to check to see if it works in a program like cheese
<micahg> that way you know if it's empathy (or one of its libraries) or the kernel
<nigel_nb> micahg: he says it works under some aMSN
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you there?
<micahg> nigel_nb: you for sure want to have the second issue filed as a separate bug or let the reporter know if a bug already exists for it
<nigel_nb> micahg: I'm exploring upstream empathy bugs for something
<micahg> ok, you can check in LP also
<nigel_nb> micahg: I think its something to do with MSN protocol
<micahg> nigel_nb: ok, feel free to check upstream for a bug, if you don't find one, file one
<nigel_nb> ok
<micahg> nigel_nb: BTW, you can edit the LP task to point to upstream empathy
<nigel_nb> huh?
<micahg> nigel_nb: actually, reading from upstream locale might be important
<nigel_nb> the problem here is
<nigel_nb> empathy's upstream is gnome and telepathy's upstream is freedesktop
<nigel_nb> now I'm not sure which one is the upstream for this issue
<micahg> nigel_nb: there's a bug task for LP that's invalid, you can change it to empathy so the task list isn't cluttered
<micahg> nigel_nb: which issue?
<nigel_nb> the MSN trouble
<micahg> which one?
<nigel_nb> the list not getting populated completely
<micahg> a new bug needs to be filed
<micahg> tell the user to use ubuntu-bug this time
<micahg> nigel_nb: one issue per bug...
<nigel_nb> empathy has hook?
<micahg> there should be a response
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, but we'll get version and locale info
<nigel_nb> true
<nigel_nb> I'll ask user to check with cheese and report back too
<nigel_nb> I trust cheese more than any other software
<nigel_nb> micahg: how do we get camera information?
<nigel_nb> i dont find any pointers
<micahg> idk
<nigel_nb> same here :P
<nigel_nb> off for the day... later micah
<thekorn> good morning
 * thekorn kicks wiki.ubuntu.com *hard*
<jmarsden> thekorn: It seems to be back up, for me... ?
<thekorn> jmarsden: lucky you ;)
<edmunds_> hi everyone! I just installed 9.10 on Acer TravelMate2424, all works fine except one - after restart don't have access to panels and menus - showing stalled. it happens time by time. what is it?
<alvin> There is a trivial bug in a multiverse package (libmotif3, bug 374907) that is a showstopper here. It is fixed upstream a few years ago, but not in Debian. Do I add 'needs-packaging' to the bug, or will that just add confusion?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374907 in openmotif ""*** buffer overflow detected ***" abort in MrmOpenHierarchyPerDisplay() " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374907
<bdrung_> alvin: need-packaging is for packages, that are not in the archive IIRC.
<alvin> bdrung_: Thanks, I'll leave it alone then. (Is there an approved needs-upgrading tag?)
<bdrung_> alvin: dunno.
<bdrung_> alvin: the debian package is orphaned.
<alvin> bdrung_: Does that mean there is no maintainer?
<bdrung_> alvin: yes. therefore there is no upload for a long time
<bdrung_> alvin: http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openmotif.html
<alvin> bdrung_: Thanks for finding that out. It's bad news. The main application on that server needs motif.
<bdrung_> alvin: your welcome. someone, who cares about the package, should adopt the package and update it to the latest version. then it will be synced to ubuntu automatically.
<alvin> bdrung_: Would buying server support at Canonical fix this? Maybe they can update the package.
<bdrung_> alvin: is the package in main?
<alvin> bdrung_: no
<bdrung_> alvin: then probably not.
<alvin> bdrung_: It's in multiverse
<alvin> aw
<bdrung_> alvin: they support main and restricted.
<alvin> bdrung_: Thanks for the information. I'll need to think about it. We're using a commercial application that uses motif. That application is the single most important piece of software in this company. It supports in Red Hat (where this bug is fixed). We would rather use Ubuntu, but this is a showstopper, small as it is.
<bdrung_> alvin: finding someone, who cares for the package, would be the best solution. paying some for packaging the latest version would be an alternative
<alvin> bdrung_: Yes, but I'm also thinking of the future. Paying Canonical would be ideal. Just to be sure, I'll ask them if it can be done.
<bdrung_> alvin: yes, asking does not hurt
<bdrung_> alvin: depending on the company size, you can train one employee to packaging and then he/she can adopt the package
<alvin> bdrung_: We're too small for stuff like that. :-) I would be that employee. I patched the package for now, but I'm hardly a programmer.
<bdrung_> alvin: for packaging you do not have to be an programmer. you only have to know some tool.
<bdrung_> alvin: packaging is working in the terminal. basic shell knowledge is required.
<alvin> bdrung_: Well, maybe I'll do it.
<bdrung_> alvin: there are people, who can answer questions and help.
<alvin> bdrung_: Well, learning how to package wouldn't be bad. I'll try it.
<kklimonda> alvin: if you decide to work on the package you can join #ubuntu-motu and ask questions. We also have a pretty good documentation about packaging
<bdrung_> alvin: it's fun.
<kklimonda> indeed
<alvin> ah, so I can learn how to package for Ubuntu, instead of doing stuff in Debian?
<bdrung_> alvin: and you will see, that other people benefit from your work
<alvin> bdrung_: I can live with that. After all, I'm doing that too.
<bdrung_> alvin: packaging for ubuntu or debian is nearly the same (there are some small differences)
<kklimonda> alvin: well - obviously the best way would be to adopt package in Debian but it's easier to get going with maintaining in Ubuntu
<alvin> Aha, well, thanks for the motivation. I have to go now, but I'll certainly try to package a newer version and get it in Ubuntu.
<bdrung_> alvin: bringing it into debian first would be the best solution (therefore debian would benefit, too)
<alvin> bdrung_: In that case, i'll try to put it in Debian.
<bdrung_> great
<bdrung_> alvin: starting point: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=379258
<ubot4> Debian bug 379258 in wnpp "O: openmotif -- Open Motif" [Normal,Open]
<alvin> bookmarked
<bdrung_> alvin: you can bookmark http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openmotif.html too
<alvin> done
<alvin> ok, I have to go now. Thanks for everything!
<bdrung_> alvin: you might want to go into #debian-mentors on OFTC
<alvin> ow, just writing this one down
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> boing bddebian
<thekorn> ;)
<bddebian> Hi thekorn :)
<elMariachi> hi
<elMariachi> I'd like to draw your attention on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/461163
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461163 in ubuntu "Gnome Freezes -- Ubuntu 9.10 -- big time freezes." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elMariachi> yap
<elMariachi> :)
<WeatherGod> long report
<elMariachi> It's quite a big thing imo. Would be great, if you guys could have a closer look.
<WeatherGod> the problem with bug reports like these is that it starts off very vague with a rather generic symptom...
<WeatherGod> then other people start posting "me too!" statements instead of posting their own bug report
<WeatherGod> it is much easier for us to spot a problem with many bug reports, as opposed to one mega bug report
<WeatherGod> as best as I can tell, it seems to be a compiz problem with certain video drivers
<WeatherGod> and then some others might be experiencing lock-ups due to issues with cpu frequency scaling
<WeatherGod> which is a completely different issue, and then they get upset at some of the suggested fixes not working for them
<WeatherGod> it is really hard to pick this one appart
<WeatherGod> there does seem to be a common theme of the intel graphics card
<WeatherGod> I am gonna ask these people to file their own bug reports... this is just too confusing to work with
<elMariachi> WeatherGod: Thank you
<WeatherGod> np
<elMariachi> It's not only intel cards btw. I'm using an ATI card..
<WeatherGod> right, this is why I wanted to get these reports separated with standardized replies
<elMariachi> i see
<WeatherGod> that way, I can organize and group the dupes accordingly
<WeatherGod> a computer freezing is such a generic symptom
<elMariachi> :)
<WeatherGod> it is like someone having a fever
<WeatherGod> Only Dr. House could diagnose someone from just that symptom alone
<elMariachi> :D
<WeatherGod> but, I also sympathize
<WeatherGod> there are way to many bug reports, and not enough people like me, and reports do fall through the cracks
<elMariachi> Gonna write my own report now
<WeatherGod> good, thank you
<elMariachi> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<elMariachi> ...
<WeatherGod> were you filing through the website or using ubuntu-bug?
<elMariachi> through the website, because i don't know the package in which the bug occurs
<elMariachi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<elMariachi> i was using this url
<WeatherGod> ok, well, for now, file it against Ubuntu, I'll reassign it later as I gather more info
<WeatherGod> that is the correct url
<elMariachi> hm, still a timeout error
<WeatherGod> heh, go figure
<WeatherGod> micahg, I got a user here who can't seem to file a bug report
<WeatherGod> launchpad is giving him timeouts
<WeatherGod> is the server having issues or something?
<micahg> WeatherGod: idk, possibly
<micahg> WeatherGod: have the user try again in 15 minutes
<WeatherGod> elMariachi: --^
<elMariachi> "Error ID: OOPS-1431G2192" if that is of any help
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1431G2192
<elMariachi> yeah, i'll check it later
<WeatherGod> warthogs?
<elMariachi> ?
<WeatherGod> if you click on that link, there is a message to the user regarding warthogs
<WeatherGod> just seems funny
<elMariachi> in deed
<elMariachi> didn't recognize it
<Supremacy> hi there, i have a bit of a problem with version 9.10 and jaunty. i am able to use the internet for a few minutes, irc, browse etc, but after around 10 minutes, it looses connection (cant browse any pages) but i remain connected to irc, until i deliberately quit, inwhich case i cant log on again
<WeatherGod> what are you using to connect to the internet?
<WeatherGod> wireless? ethernet?
<Supremacy> if i restart pc immediately i still cant connect, but after restarting a few hours later, the connection comes back for another 10 min or so
<Supremacy> ethernet
<WeatherGod> dsl, cable?
<Supremacy> i thought it might be just jaunty version, so i waited for 9.10 and i still have the same problem
<Supremacy> dsl
<Supremacy> (everything works fine in windows though)
<WeatherGod> of course...
<Supremacy> hehe
<WeatherGod> so, I take it that you are dual-booting?
<Supremacy> yes
<WeatherGod> have you tried booting into windows after losing your connection?
<Supremacy> yea, it works fine after that
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> what router are you using?
<Supremacy> umm, telkom adsl 5100
<Supremacy> has 3 pc's connected to it
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> do this... file a bug report after regaining your internet connection.
<WeatherGod> File the bug against the network-manager package
<WeatherGod> be sure to state what model/brand router you are using, and the brand/model of your ethernet card
<WeatherGod> also note that the hardware works fine on windows
<Supremacy> alright
<Supremacy> how do i choose to report the network manager package?
<WeatherGod> and if no one responds to your bug report after a few days, just jump back here and poke us a bit
<Supremacy> lol
<WeatherGod> you could go to the network-manager page and "Report A Bug" that way
<Supremacy> ubuntu-bug network-manager?
<WeatherGod> that too
<Supremacy> k great
<WeatherGod> np
<Supremacy> alright, brb
<Supremacy> thanks
<Supremacy> :)
<yofel> hm, what was the policy on apport not allowing to report bugs about ppa packages again?
<WeatherGod> i don't know... never heard about that
<yofel> apport gives a 'The package is not a genuine Ubuntu package' message if the package doesn't come from the primary archive
<yofel> makes sense for packages that come from somewhere else, like opera, but it would be nice to be able to report bugs about ppa packages
<WeatherGod> heh, maybe you should ask micahg or hggdh about that
<WeatherGod> yeah, it would
<yofel> meh, whishlist - bug 443961
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443961 in apport "Given that ubuntu-bug is now needed for all bug reports, non-genuine packages should be allowed." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443961
<FFEMTcJ> hey WeatherGod / yofel
<yofel> hi FFEMTcJ
<WeatherGod> hi
<hggdh> yofel: the archive from where the package was installed must be still available
<yofel> hggdh: that means? apt-cache has to give a repos on policy?
<hggdh> for PPA packages: this is still under discussion BUT right now, with very few exceptions, PPA packages are maintained by the authors, and are not accepted as Ubuntu bugs
<yofel> ah
<yofel> ok, that answers my question for now
<hggdh> yes, apt-cache has to give an *official* repo on policy
<hggdh> the point, for PPAs, is that LP does not offer native support (and apport offers none)
<yofel> *sigh* it would be nice though if apport would at least give the report details with a 'save to file' option instead of just erroring out :(
<FFEMTcJ> Can someone wishlist bug 490935 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490935 in thunderbird "Non properly a bug: it is not possible to modify email "subject"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490935
<WeatherGod> doesn't it have something in the case that you are in offline mode?
<yofel> WeatherGod: apport-cli gives  a 'save to file for later use' option
<yofel> WeatherGod: but it still fails BEFORE that if you want to report a ppa version
<WeatherGod> oh, I see
<WeatherGod> that sucks
<yofel> well, I guess that's to prevent users to still make reports about ppa packages to lp.
<yofel> but right now reporting a ppa bug to the ppa owner is only possible over mail or other direct communication
<WeatherGod> hmm, kinda defeats the purpose of hosting the projects on launchpad if they can't get bug reports
<FFEMTcJ> hmm.. how do I add a second package for somethign that a bug eggects
<FFEMTcJ> effects
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: did you add the bugwatch to the thunderbird bug?
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<FFEMTcJ> did I do something wrong?
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: can you please post a comment like the 'upstreamed' template from the ffx extension if you do that, so that the reporter understands what's happening? Thanks.
<FFEMTcJ> I was lookin for that and then got side tracked.. lol
<yofel> ^^
<Supremacy> hey WeatherGod
<Supremacy> added
<Supremacy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/490976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490976 in network-manager "Ubuntu looses internet connection after 10 minutes." [Undecided,New]
<Supremacy> think i covered everything?
<WeatherGod> looking right now
<WeatherGod> could you include your dmesg file as well, during a session where you have connection, lose it, and then get it back
<WeatherGod> also, the other computers, what OS are they running?
<Supremacy> all windows, this is the only 1 running ubuntu
<Supremacy> how do i get this dmesg?
<WeatherGod> it is /var/log/dmesg
<Supremacy> no worries anyway, ive lost connection already
<WeatherGod> do note that it is replaced at each reboot
<WeatherGod> but, we are still talking
<WeatherGod> and, apparently no longer...
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> sorry
<Supremacy> used to irc flashing
<Supremacy> >_>
<Supremacy> copied over dmesg file to hdd where i can access it in windows
<WeatherGod> go figure
<WeatherGod> ok
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> using google's cache now, and its using ip address instead of url
<Supremacy> and it wants to load
<WeatherGod> so, using IP addresses, it works fine?
<Supremacy> seems to be, just loaded an ip that i havent used before
<Supremacy> but no domains work
<Supremacy> can u perhaps give me ip of google.co.za?
<Supremacy> please
<WeatherGod> interesting... that certainly would explain the symptoms
<WeatherGod> sure, give me a sec
<WeatherGod> 74.125.77.104
<Supremacy> yea, that loads perfectly
<Supremacy> but i cant load google.co.za
<WeatherGod> ok, time to change your DNS settings
<Supremacy> ie? :P
<WeatherGod> well, you could use OpenDNS
<WeatherGod> I believe their IP number is 208.67.222.222
<WeatherGod> and 208.67.220.220
<WeatherGod> you can set those in your network manager settings
<WeatherGod> keep in mind, OpenDNS isn't perfect, and there are plenty of things to consider about them
<Supremacy> im a bit lost
<Supremacy> :P
<Supremacy> wat must i do? :S
<Supremacy> <---- linux noob
<WeatherGod> ok... give me a second to look up the text files
<Supremacy> thanks
<WeatherGod> ok, you can set the nameservers in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Supremacy> kk
<Supremacy> sec
<WeatherGod> so, you would have "nameserver 208.67.222.222"
<WeatherGod> and then the next line would be "nameserver 208.67.220.220"
<Supremacy> ok
<WeatherGod> if there is already a nameserver listed, you can just add to it
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> i cant save the file?
<WeatherGod> that way, they act as backups
<WeatherGod> how are you editing it?
<WeatherGod> are you still on windows?
<Supremacy> double click?
<Supremacy> na, im in linux
<WeatherGod> ok, open up a terminal
<Supremacy> kk
<WeatherGod> "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<WeatherGod> you may have to enter your password
<Supremacy> done
<WeatherGod> the file is owned by root, so you as a regular user can not edit it under normal methods
<WeatherGod> (this is a feature, not a bug)
<Supremacy> ah i see
<Supremacy> ok, saved
<WeatherGod> but, you as a "Super User" can
<WeatherGod> hence "sudo"
<WeatherGod> good
<WeatherGod> now, you might have to restart your network connections for it to take effect
<Supremacy> by clicking on the connection icon thingy?
<Supremacy> top right
<WeatherGod> well, the more elegant way is "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" and then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<WeatherGod> note that is a zero, not an 'oh'
<Supremacy> kk sec
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> after restart
<Supremacy> its reset
<Supremacy> removed the nameservers
<WeatherGod> stupid network-managers...
<Supremacy> lol
<Supremacy> and now its loading a few times again
<Supremacy> domains that is
<WeatherGod> so, /etc/resolv.conf is back to one entry?
<Supremacy> takes a while to lookup etc
<Supremacy> yea
<Supremacy> 1 entry
<WeatherGod> it might be a faulty DNS server that your ISP is using
<WeatherGod> go to System -> Network Device Control
<WeatherGod> sorry, System -> Administration -> Network Device Control
<Supremacy> only got "network tools"
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> does it ask for password?
<Supremacy> nope
<WeatherGod> well, what do you see?
<Supremacy> lots of tabs
<Supremacy> "devices"
<Supremacy> ip information
<WeatherGod> one of the "Devices"
<Supremacy> ipv6
<Supremacy> ipv4
<WeatherGod> what is the window's title?
<Supremacy> loopback interface currently
<Supremacy> devices - Network tools
<WeatherGod> and do you see a tab for "DNS"?
<Supremacy> nope
<Supremacy> ping netstat traceroute
<Supremacy> portscan lookup
<WeatherGod> ok... do this...
<micahg> WeatherGod: did that person ever get to file a bug?
<WeatherGod> System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<WeatherGod> don't know
<Supremacy> k now i got tabs
<Supremacy> current is Wired
<WeatherGod> ok, choose eth0 and then "Edit"
<WeatherGod> should ask for a password
<Supremacy> kk
<Supremacy> na, im on sudo atm
<drizzle> hey guys
<drizzle> does anyone know why so many support questions are being sent to the bug squad mailing list today?
<WeatherGod> ok, so for the IPv4 tab, you should be able to see a field for DNS servers
<WeatherGod> drizzle, huh, that is weird
<Supremacy> yea, its greyed out
<WeatherGod> set the method to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<Supremacy> kk
<Supremacy> add those openDNS ip's ?
<WeatherGod> now you should be able to set your DNS server
<WeatherGod> yeah
<WeatherGod> I think you just need a space between them
<Supremacy> hmm, shoudl i use the ones i set in windows?
<WeatherGod> sure, you have some?
<Supremacy> yea
<Supremacy> 2
<WeatherGod> ok, use them
<bdmurray> drizzle: the list hadn't been moderated in a bit
<Supremacy> kk
<Supremacy> changed
<Supremacy> and it disconnected
<WeatherGod> and it isn't coming back up?
<Supremacy> no i reconnected by the icon
<WeatherGod> good
<WeatherGod> check your resolv.conf file
<Supremacy> also added the address, netmask and gateway settings i used in windows
<WeatherGod> good
<Supremacy> kwl, shows the nameservers now
<WeatherGod> actually... I would be wary of doing that
<WeatherGod> is Windows set to be statically assigned or dynamically
<Supremacy> static
<Supremacy> cos i have server and host games
<Supremacy> this pc is 10.0.0.100
<Supremacy> added the router gateway as 10.0.0.2
<WeatherGod> odd address, ok
<WeatherGod> guess that'll work just fine
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> takes a while to lookup domains
<Supremacy> bt it eventually gets there
<WeatherGod> well, the DNSs are probably failing over
<WeatherGod> so it is waiting for timeout from the first, and then switches to the secondary
<WeatherGod> reverse the order of the DNSs to see if it improves
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> kk
<Supremacy> weird, it takes forever, then the instant i change a setting and click again
<Supremacy> it loads
<WeatherGod> so, reversing the DNSs helps?
<WeatherGod> I am not surprised
<Supremacy> no, still taking a while
<Supremacy> but again, it eventually loads
<Supremacy> should i just try use opendns?
<WeatherGod> ok, try using the OpenDNS ones
<WeatherGod> yeah
<Supremacy> again
<Supremacy> taking forever
<Supremacy> but works
<WeatherGod> hmm, might be something wrong with your other settings
<WeatherGod> I would go with doing the Automatic settings for addresses only
<Supremacy> yea
<Supremacy> just did that
<Supremacy> also restarted conn, which i forgot to do
<Supremacy> much faster
<WeatherGod> now, is it because of the OpenDNS or the Automatic thing?
<WeatherGod> restarting the connection is important
<Supremacy> adding manual again
<Supremacy> gna restart
<Supremacy> think its the nameservers
<Supremacy> manual settings work fine
<WeatherGod> good
<Supremacy> yea lookup its rocking now
<WeatherGod> you might want to contact your ISP and let them know that their DNS servers are acting up
<WeatherGod> good!
<Supremacy> great
<WeatherGod> give it a day, and then update your bug report
<Supremacy> well
<Supremacy> gna cross my fingers n come back 2moz
<Supremacy> i dont think it was the actual nameservers tho, i think it was the fact that they werent set
<Supremacy> because i set ISP's ones without restarting
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> well, now you know what to do if they ever do act up again
<Supremacy> hmm
<Supremacy> its the primary nameserver
<Supremacy> i swap the ISP's NS and it works
<Supremacy> but hey, thanks so much for ur help n time
<WeatherGod> np, glad to have it working properly
<Supremacy> really appreciate it, u have no idea how annoying it is to have to dev rails in windows >_>
<WeatherGod> well, I did use to use Windows (many moons ago)
<Supremacy> lol
<WeatherGod> bdmurray, drizzle: what do we want to do with those emails... I already told the internet connection guy to file a bug report
<WeatherGod> do we just want to tell them to file a bug report?
<Supremacy> anyways, thanks WeatherGod, will be back 2moz :)
<Supremacy> nite
<WeatherGod> good luck
<bdmurray> Oh possibly use answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<WeatherGod> what's this about a bounty?
<bdmurray> I've no idea
<WeatherGod> bdmurray, I definitely agree the backup files one should be filed as a question
<WeatherGod> bdmurray, for your email that you just sent.... I usually highlight the text in question, then do a search google
<WeatherGod> then go to "More..." and choose translate
<WeatherGod> ok... I gotta run for a bit... free food beckons!
<micahg> hggdh: did you get my message about the apport test?
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings.  I am new to Triaging bugs.  I am looking at Bug #490872 and want to knwo if this is considered a translation problem or a bug I should go ahead and confirm as a problem with Okular?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490872 in kdegraphics "Okular doesn't display any instances of letter 'u'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490872
<dogatemycomputer> Any information you could provide would be appreciated!
<Pici> 24
<WeatherGod> hurray for Hitchhiker's Guide!
<Pici> Sorry, I keep doing that.
<WeatherGod> oh, wait, I am getting a bit dyslexic
<WeatherGod> hehe
<WeatherGod> dogatemycomputer: this is not a translation error
<WeatherGod> this is definitely a bug
<WeatherGod> translation errors are generally more related to labels and messages within a program
<dogatemycomputer> WeatherGod:  Thank you!   I will adjust the package to "Okular" and confirm the bug then.   Have a great day!
<WeatherGod> np
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I got it (this morning). I installed it, and will have a go at it
<micahg> hggdh: great let me know, I'll push a branch for merge up once you confirm it's good
<hggdh> micahg: will do. And this is something we do need, or we will eventually be overflowing with bugs
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> we *already* are overflowing with bugs
<micahg> hggdh: we'll be overflowing with bugs with no info :)
<WeatherGod> that's an understatement of the month
<hggdh> :-D
<WeatherGod> you know, I just had a thought for a possible improvement to the Firefox plugin
<WeatherGod> maybe some sort of tool to help us identify and mark duplicates?
<micahg> WeatherGod: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-improved-duplicate-bug-management
<WeatherGod> ok, and what about something that could help us properly mark bugs a certain way...
<WeatherGod> in a manner consistent with what we see in the DebuggingCentral
<micahg> WeatherGod: the firefox ext already has the dupe text
<WeatherGod> yeah, I am thinking something more than that... maybe it isn't really feasible as an extension
<WeatherGod> I just find myself keeping a lot of tabs open to the debugging central to refer back to
<micahg> WeatherGod: well that blueprint is for the development of tools for dupe finding
<WeatherGod> that would certainly be a good step
<WeatherGod> I guess it is the sound issues that kinda breaks the model
<WeatherGod> we have many reports with similar symptoms, and similar fixes, but we don't mark them as dupes because they have different hardware
<hggdh> this is one of them, another is X
<nigel_nb> hggdh: hey :)
<nigel_nb> great to see you after quite some time :)
<paulproteus> Hello bug squadders.
<paulproteus> I can't talk much right now, but I'm working on a project that might be useful to you guys.
<paulproteus> http://openhatch.org/search/ is a bug search engine (right now, oriented at upstream projects, not Ubuntu itself)
<paulproteus> You can browse bugs by language, and shortly by tag, in a cross-project way. (Once we have tag browsing, I'll probably mail a writeup to the bugsquad list.)
<WeatherGod> what's special about your search engine?
<paulproteus> http://openhatch.org/blog/2009/we-are-different/ explains a little more about OpenHatch, in case that's interesting.
<paulproteus> Well, we highlight "bite-sized" bugs in various projects.
<paulproteus> OpenSolaris calls them "oss-bite-sized", Python.org calls it "easy", and Miro calls it "bitesized".
<paulproteus> Here you can just browse. (Are there other bug search engines that are cross-project? I don't know of any, other than arguably Launchpad.)
<WeatherGod> interesting statement about contributions and attributions for translations and such
<hggdh> hi nigel_nb, yes, I have been absent for a while
<WeatherGod> but I don't see why the search tool has to be responsible for that
<nigel_nb> :)
<paulproteus> WeatherGod, Well, OpenHatch also has a profile app.
<paulproteus> http://openhatch.org/people/paulproteus/ for example.
<WeatherGod> so does LaunchPad
<paulproteus> But it's the bug search engine I thought this channel would be most interested in. (-:
<paulproteus> Yes, but (see that page...)
<paulproteus> Launchpad doesn't include my non-Launchpad contributions, nor my patches I email to mailing lists, etc.
<paulproteus> So this is broader. (We do import your data from Launchpad!)
<paulproteus> I hope you see this is a sort of tool, not a replacement for Launchpad.
<WeatherGod> someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I think LaunchPad does already support many other bug trackers that can be linked to
<WeatherGod> although, I am not sure if it can be done in this manner
<WeatherGod> it is certainly pretty, though
<paulproteus> Oh, thanks! (-:
<WeatherGod> it is nice to see summaries for each project
<WeatherGod> huh, and you can see who collaborated with who
<WeatherGod> that's neat
<paulproteus> We made it sort of personal that way.
<paulproteus> That's the idea, so you can sort of see that for your own projects.
<greg-g> as someone who has seen OpenHatch before, I like the idea behind it a lot.
<WeatherGod> well, you know, LaunchPad is open source, feel free to work with developers to see if LaunchPad could be improved to incorporate some of these ideas
 * paulproteus blushes.
<greg-g> WeatherGod: just because something is open source doesn't mean it can, and should, incorporate all the possible features of any web platform :)
<WeatherGod> of course.... modularity first
<greg-g> "do one thing and do it well" and all that
<WeatherGod> a very good rule
<greg-g> but, cross colaboration is of course a good idea
<WeatherGod> yeah, that's more what I am thinking
<greg-g> er, I guess just colaboration, "cross " is kinda redundant
<WeatherGod> I would like to see better integration with other bug trackers
<WeatherGod> question...
<WeatherGod> it seems like one could go ahead and claim participation in just about anything
<WeatherGod> how does the link get verified
<greg-g> WeatherGod: yeah, which is kinda different than what OpenHatch does, from my experience. That is what Launchpad is good at (or hopefully will be good at).
 * greg-g notes there is a #openhatch on Freenode :)
<paulproteus> You could claim anything, but then you'd be a jerk (-;
<paulproteus> ('tis true!)
<paulproteus> Verifying is something we're going to improve over time. I agree it's at least a little important.
<WeatherGod> hmm, well, its interesting... but what is most important to me are tools to make handling bug reports better
<WeatherGod> so, search needs to be integrated
<paulproteus> What do you mean, integrated?
<WeatherGod> heck, maybe something that comes up with possible dupes at the bottom of the page for a bug report
<WeatherGod> it would be really nice for automatic searching of upstream for bug reports
<paulproteus> Right, in something like Launchpad.
<WeatherGod> Then again, I would also like a pony....
<paulproteus> At report time.
<WeatherGod> yeah, kinda like that, but for when I view the bug reports
<WeatherGod> usually, the bug controllers are much more equipt to see the possible links between other reports
<WeatherGod> showing it to the reporters, I think, is useless
<WeatherGod> and can actually increase noise by having reporters adding "me too!" statements to existing reports
<WeatherGod> paulproteus: btw, LaunchPad uses 'bitesize' and 'string-fix' tags for bug reports as well
<garrythefish> not enough real drilling
<garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<kklimonda> that is sad..
<jpds> Aha.
<micahg> kklimonda: he's been doing that in a few channels
<kklimonda> I know, that's why it's so sad..
<micahg> jpds: it's the thought that counts :)
<dtchen> it's sad that people would rather do that mess than help the rest of us volunteers fix bugs.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-02
 * sbeattie looks at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs and cries at all the private bugs.
<Pici> jpds: /22
<Pici> argh
<jpds> Pici: wut?
<Pici> jpds: that was me mistyping
<jpds> Oh, right.
<jcastro> bdmurray, rhetorical question
<jcastro> A linked bug mean someone has basically triaged it right?
<dtchen> well, someone has bothered to look further. I don't know if that really means Triaged
<dtchen> e.g., cross-linking between distributions not involving an upstream bug report
<jcastro> yeah, I am just wondering if someone has made a link
<jcastro> but the bug stays New
<jcastro> is someone looking at it?
<jcastro> or is someone flailing "hey, debian fixed this 3 months ago!" or whatever
<dtchen> which bug?
<jcastro> I mean in general
<dtchen> maybe neither. If the Debian bug's status is something other than New, perhaps it has been triaged.
<micahg> jcastro: sometimes the reporter will link upstream/to another distro
<jcastro> right
<hggdh> it may just to point out that some other distro has the same problem
<greg-g> jcastro: linked specifically to the upstream project, where it is then confirmed upstream, I would consider triaged
<hggdh> greg-g: +1
 * micahg also does that, +1
<jcastro> ok I will start doing it from now on
<micahg> jcastro: that's assuming there's enough info upstream
<jcastro> right
<micahg> which usually there is
<jcastro> assuming there's enough for a maintainer to just pull in a patch or a sync or something
<jcastro> make sense?
<hggdh> well, yes, this is a point -- but it is a good start
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, it does
<jcastro> so like "This looks developed enough for you to just pull in, so low hanging fruit vs. sitting there all day trying to figure it out."
<micahg> well, who's asking a maintainer or a triager?
<jcastro> I guess it depends on the person
<micahg> if it's a triager, most certainly, if it's a maintainer, then if they have a quick 5 minute solution, I'd say go for it
<micahg> but either way it's triaged
 * jcastro nods
<dogatemycomputer> I am curious about bug #491181.   Do we troubleshooting Firefox plugins?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491181 in firefox-3.5 "firefox 3.5.5 icedtea bug java app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491181
<dogatemycomputer> (I'm new to triaging bugs.)
<greg-g> hey dogatemycomputer, sorry I haven't responded to your email yet, but I can help with this question
<greg-g> so, yeah, if the plugin is provided in the Ubuntu repositories, we try to find the cause and forward it upstream to the developers of the software
<greg-g> first of all, we should assign this to the icedtea plugin package, which, after searching https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for a package with "icedtea" in the name gives me https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<greg-g> so, you want to change the affected project to that, see if you can reproduce it, if you can, confirm it. Then, the really awesome thing would be to find the upstream for it and report the bug there.
<greg-g> awesomely, this reporter has a backtrace attached, making triage for a developer that much easier
<greg-g> dogatemycomputer: ^^
<greg-g> dogatemycomputer: but now, as it is midnight, I'm headed to bed. I'll look at your email tomorrow. Again, sorry about that.
<dogatemycomputer> greg-g:  thanks for the help!   The bug does not include enough information to reproduce it.   I copy/pasted the "Missing Steps to Recreate Bug" canned response.  If he can tell me how to reproduce it then I will try and confirm it.
<dogatemycomputer> greg-g:  I am not clear if you are implying I should confirm it simply because the backtrace is attached or if you are saying that will just make it easier for them to track it down?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: bug #?
<jmarsden> micahg: <dogatemycomputer> I am curious about bug #491181.   Do we troubleshooting Firefox plugins?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491181 in icedtea-gcjwebplugin "firefox 3.5.5 icedtea bug java app" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491181
<micahg> first, that's not the right package dogatemycomputer
<micahg> the package is icedtea6-plugin
<micahg> actually, it's openjdk-6
<yoasif> hi, anyone around?
<micahg> yoasif: sure :)
<yoasif> micahg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frozen-bubble/+bug/386104 this seems to be a packaging issue, it's live in karmic and it's an easy fix -- libsdl1.2debian-alsa should be removed from recommends and changed to libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386104 in libsdl1.2 "[karmic] skipping audio when using libsdl1.2debian-alsa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> yoasif: let me take a look
<yoasif> micahg, awesome
<micahg> dtchen: are you around?
<micahg> yoasif: the problem is the package depends on a dummy package with 7 options, alsa being the first
<yoasif> yeah
<yoasif> alsa doesn't work properly... not sure if it's a problem with the package
<yoasif> or ubuntu's implementation of pulseaudio
<micahg> idk
<yoasif> but the pulseaudio package fixes it
<bhuvi> my cpu fan speed is not detected in karmic but it worked well in hardy
<bhuvi> i get acpi resource conflict message during boot
<bhuvi> can anyone help me with this
<rza_Sharp> where in boot?
<rza_Sharp> @ wat point?
<bhuvi> before the splash screen comes up
<rza_Sharp> but u can bypass it no prob right?
<bhuvi> thats not a problem,the problem is i loaded the modules from the sensor-detect command and there is some conflict in assigning acpi resources
<bhuvi> so my cpu fan speed is not shown by sensors command
<bhuvi> but it was working well in hardy
<dogatemycomputer> michahg:  I found icedtea-gcwebplugin .  Are you saying that it should be openjdk-6 instead?
<dogatemycomputer> michahg:  nevermind.  looks like you already made the change.  Thanks!
<dogatemycomputer> michahg:  Is there someplace I could find this information or is this just one of those things you learn as you go?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: in the attached plugins file it had the version of the plugin, the one you selected has a version of 1.0, the openjdk-6 package is at 1.6.something
<dogatemycomputer> michahg:  Thank you for catching that.   I appreciate it.   greg-g is my mentor.  I'm sure he will see your comment so he also knows in the future.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: it's a simple mixup, I happen to be the main triager for Firefox at the moment, that's how I knew where to look
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: ahhh..   this is probably my 5th day of trying to triage bugs.   :-)
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: for a translation bug..  I posted the canned response.   Should I mark the bug invalid?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: canned response?  what bug #?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: bug #491248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491248 in ubuntuone-client "russian translation of share dialog" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491248
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: where does it say to do that?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:   The canned response found here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#About%20an%20incorrect%20translation
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: ugh, I don't think that's right, I'll have to bring it up with someone in the morning
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, Ubuntu gets its translations from the translations portion of Launchpad (http://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/), where translation teams work on making Ubuntu more useful in their language. If you want to change a translation in Ubuntu there is the right place.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: please don't do that :)
<micahg> pastebin is more effective, but the link was fine
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I already did.   What should I do now?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: idk, I have to check if the policy's changed
<micahg> I thought we just open an upstream bug task to ubuntu translations
<micahg> and mark the package bug triaged until it's done
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: well..  I guess  I will leave it alone for now unless some documentation appears that tells me what to do otherwise or someone changes it.   I don't want to start guessing when i'm this new.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: yeah, don't worry about it, I'll check in the morning
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  If you want me to contact someone then just let me know.  I don't mind pinging someone to find out if the wiki should be updated.
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: have a good night!!
<micahg> night dogatemycomputer
<gawdzer> hi hi
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> bbuu!
<hggdh> pedro_: I think we can go ahead and create the mentorship group; I will update the wiki to refer to it
<pedro_> hggdh, cool, i was waiting for some feedback to create it , will do it
<hggdh> yes, we really need to organise this ;-)
<pedro_> so true :-)
<pedro_> so bugsquad-mentorship  or ubuntu-bugsquad-mentorship ?
<pedro_> the bugsquad team is called "bugsquad" on lp
<hggdh> bugsquad-mentorship, I guess
<pedro_> done -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<pedro_> will add the mentors we have on the wiki to it now
<mac_v_> hmm , is mentorship right , or is it -mentors?
<pedro_> mac_v_, it's mentorship since we are not going to have only mentors on that group
<mac_v_> pedro_: ah , got it :)
<pedro_> students are going to be added there as well
<mac_v_> pedro_: i unable to find the mentorship wiki , has it been written yet or...?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<pedro_> mac_v_, ^ that one you mean?
<mac_v_> pedro_: ah, yup , thanks , i was searching for "mentorship" :(
<pedro_> heh no problem :-)
<hggdh> mac_v_: just bear in mind we are changing the procedure on mentorship right now
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<mac_v_> hggdh: hmm , ok. Just one doubt :) ... what would be the difference between bugsquad and the beugsuqd-mentorship , if the members can be both mentors and mentees? do they have higher privileges on lp?
<hggdh> mac_v_: mentors will need to be bug-controllers (or very experienced bugsquadders), or maintainers
<mac_v_> s/beugsuqd/bugsquad
<mac_v_> hggdh: yeah , thats the mentor/mentee difference , but i meant difference between the two groups
<hggdh> graduation from the mentorship will land the mentee into bug-control (this is the idea)
<mac_v_> ah , ok
<hggdh> bugsquad-mentorship is where you apply for mentorship, and where mentors look for mentees
<hggdh> bugsquad  is going to be a closed group
<WeatherGod> what do you mean by "closed group"?
<hggdh> (i.e., you will have to apply, and be accepted)
<WeatherGod> does this mean that ORs won't be able to modify statuses on bug reports?
<mac_v_> hggdh: then bugsquad/bugcontrol difference? and what will happen to existing bugsquad members?
<hggdh> current bugsquad members will receive an email stating their membership is expiring, and will have to reapply
<hggdh> we are pretty sure that most of the 1800 current members are not there anymore
<maco> why is bugsquad being closed?
<WeatherGod> heh
<maco> ok thats fair nuff
<mac_v_> yup , the members are not active ;)
<WeatherGod> so is this more to get a better idea of the active membership?
<maco> but what will being approved look like?
<maco> because BS isnt supposed to have BC's reqs
<hggdh> maco, indeed
<hggdh> right now it will be the same
<hggdh> but we need to know how many bs's are actually there
<maco> so everybody reapplies and then is auto-approved?
<maco> or are you saying BS need to fill out form like BC now?
<WeatherGod> hggdh, regarding that email... I think we need to be careful not to turn off some of the more casual members
<mac_v_> hggdh: that can be done by asking members just re-apply
<mac_v_> hggdh: but couldnt the mentor/mentee be done within bugsquad team itself? [/me knows its too many questions , but didnt understand why a separate -mentorship team was needed]
<mac_v_> if the members has done good in the BS , then they can go to BC ;)
<mac_v_> member*
<hggdh> WeatherGod: this wil be the same as what happens now with bc
<mac_v_> iirc BC is every 6months , which is quite good
<WeatherGod> hggdh, I understand, but usually people involved in BC are much more committed to this
<WeatherGod> hggdh, we could use this opportunity to renew interest in BS
<WeatherGod> even if we can get back a few members, that would be useful
<hggdh> WeatherGod: yes, the pre-reqs for bc are more stricter than bs.
<hggdh> there is also a chance that, upon receiving the renewal email, a (currently MIA) bs will come back
<hggdh> mac_v_: I do not think mentor/mentee would work within bs
<WeatherGod> that is what I am hoping... it will matter by how the email is worded
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> yes. I would expect it will be very similar to what we have on bc
<mac_v_> hggdh: hmm , most of the members listed as mentors on the wiki are also members of BC , it could have just been mentioned that these members are BC and are available for mentorship at these times , and the BS will have only mentees , who can graduate to BC... [but having both mentors and mentees in - mentorship didnt seem right]
<mac_v_> anyways , you probably have a reason for the new team :)
<mac_v_> and I'm just not understanding it ;)
<WeatherGod> mac_v_'s explanation makes sense to me
<hggdh> mac_v_: the bs-mentorship list carries all mentors (permanently); mentees have to apply (the group is closed), and remain members only while being mentored
<hggdh> this is easier than to manually list all mentors in the Wiki (we can just link to LP)
<hggdh> and the current process (fully manual) was not working
<hggdh> so, at any instant, we can find who is a mentee
<mac_v_> hehe , easier to pull up by the ear ;p
<WeatherGod> also, wouldn't this allow some people to remain members of BS instead of being forced to graduate to BC?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> BRB, gotta drive my wife to the airport
<WeatherGod> ok, that makes sense
<WeatherGod> ok
<hggdh> a parting thought: I would like to continue this discussion when I get back
<WeatherGod> np
<hggdh> k, I am back
<WeatherGod> hiya
<hggdh> any new comments or questions on the mentorship?
<WeatherGod> actually, I got sidetracked going over old bugs from a few weeks ago
<WeatherGod> I think we are largely in agreement, it probably just needs a little bit of polish to make sure everything is clear and well-organized
<hggdh> it does. What has happened is we started it with some ideas, and found that it got complex to manage
<hggdh> so we are adjusting as we go
<WeatherGod> it definitely would be good to streamline and automate the mentoring process
<WeatherGod> it just seemed a bit haphazard when I jumped in
<hggdh> this is the idea. You got in early -- and helped show the shortcomings ;-)
<WeatherGod> one thing that would be nice is that one could see potential mentors and see what areas of expertise
<WeatherGod> oh, this mentor this is relatively new?
<WeatherGod> s/this/thing/
<hggdh> yes, it is. We did have it, but it was completely unstructured (some of us did mentor before, but not formally)
<WeatherGod> ah
<hggdh> I guess the mentor's areas of interest is one thing that should still be kept in the wiki page
<WeatherGod> yeah, but one could see the project areas that a person is involved in through their launchpad page
<WeatherGod> we probably also want to make clear what sort of goals need to be achieved to be considered "graduated", maybe?
<WeatherGod> the GettingInvolved page still says to email ubuntu-bugcontrol maillist to request a mentor, is that still the case?
<WeatherGod> someone here speak French?
<WeatherGod> I need this statement made into good French
<WeatherGod> which restricted drivers did you end up installing
<Pici> WeatherGod: Try ##french
<WeatherGod> ok
<hggdh> WeatherGod: another channel might be #ubuntu-fr
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I will adjust the wiki to state one has to request admission to the bs-mentorship group
<WeatherGod> hggdh: that might be better place to go...
<WeatherGod> what does it mean when an IRC group has double '#'?
<hggdh> etali: wow you were fast ;-)
<Pici> WeatherGod: ##channels are topical or unoffical channels. See http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming and #freenode for more information
<WeatherGod> Pici: thanks
<WeatherGod> hggdh: the #ubuntu-fr was very helpful
<micahg> hggdh: dogatemycomputer pointed this out to me last night: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#About%20an%20incorrect%20translation
<etali> •hggdh• - hehe, was following the discussion, figured I'd apply while I still had the URL handy :)
<micahg> hggdh: doesn't seem right
<hggdh> micahg: this is sort of weird indeed
<micahg> hggdh: I thought we open an upstream task to Ubuntu Translations...
<micahg> hggdh: should I add it to the meeting agenda?
<micahg> hggdh: I think we need a 2 hr meeting next week :)
<hggdh> I think you should -- it is a bug, after all
<WeatherGod> micahg: hggdh: also, the wording of that canned response is poor
<hggdh> pedro_: ^^^ any comments?
<WeatherGod> "If you want to change a translation in Ubuntu there is the right place"?
<hggdh> heh
<WeatherGod> Probably should be "fix" or "correct" a translation
<WeatherGod> and "that" instead of "there"
<WeatherGod> with a comma after Ubuntu
<hggdh> indeed.
<hggdh> But I wonder if we should also clear it up
<hggdh> WeatherGod: anyway, these errors justify the corrections you proposed. Care to get it done? ;-)
<hggdh> (and please add a comment about what you changed)
<WeatherGod> hggdh: sure, I'll clear it up
<hggdh> thank you
<WeatherGod> s/clear/clean/
<WeatherGod> np
<greg-g> dogatemycomputer: did everything make sense last night? I see micahg helped out finding the right package (thanks micahg!).
<pedro_> hggdh, that sounds weird indeed
<hggdh> no, I meant better state what should be done
<pedro_> after making that change could you folks ping dpm to comment on that as well?
<pedro_> he's coordinating the translations on Ubuntu so he might have a better stock response for that
<pedro_> btw tomorrow is the translations bug day so perfect time to raise that with him :-)
<hggdh> cool. pedro_, is there a channel for the translators?
<pedro_>  #ubuntu-translators IIRC
<pedro_> yes, that's the channel
<hggdh> thank you
<pedro_> np
<hggdh> k, put the question to them, waiting on feedback
<WeatherGod> ok, why doesn't Ubuntu's wiki system have "edit" links for sections... like wikipedia has?
<WeatherGod> it makes it so difficult to find the text you want to edit on a large page like that
<hggdh> yes. One way is to use an external editor
<WeatherGod> oh?
<hggdh> but now I have to remember the command, long time I do not use it
<hggdh> WeatherGod: editmoin
<WeatherGod> ok, I will look into it
<WeatherGod> thanks
<hggdh> WeatherGod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20translation%20bugs
<kklimonda> I'd give my right arm if Canonical decided to only support a small number of hardware..
 * kklimonda is dying from answering questions about why some weird/obscure hardware doesn't work well/at all..
<WeatherGod> welcome to PC hell
<WeatherGod> it is certainly better than it was a few years ago (at least, so it seems)
<WeatherGod> hggdh, it looks fine to me
<WeatherGod> I would probably do without the "if a"
<WeatherGod> otherwise, looks informative
<WeatherGod> sorry about being in such a grammar mode.... I am in the middle of revising journal articles for submission
<hggdh> :-) I have done revisions also
<WeatherGod> isn't bug triaging a nice distraction from writing?
<WeatherGod> :-P
<hggdh> WeatherGod: either you or I can update the stock response linking to the topic above
<WeatherGod> ah, update it to point to the correct url?
<WeatherGod> oh, wait, no, I see
<WeatherGod> well, this is the stock response... what do we want to say?
<WeatherGod> I am assuming this would be the response to use when switching the report over to the ubuntu-translations project?
<WeatherGod> so, just setting it to a new url isn't right
<hggdh> I think it would go like: thank you, etc, etc. Translations bugs should be assigned to the [[ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations|Ubuntu Translations project ]]; as such, we adjusted the package to it
<hggdh> so something in this area
<hggdh> s/so/or/
<hggdh> adiroiban on #ubuntu-translators told me the process there is in flux right now
<WeatherGod> "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better.  Translations in Ubuntu are handled by the Ubuntu Translations project, so we are going to push this bug report over to that project"
<WeatherGod> heh, still needs something better
<WeatherGod> maybe "... so that the correction can be made"?
<hggdh> not bad at all
<WeatherGod> or be addressed
<hggdh> just make the Ubuntu Translations project a link
<WeatherGod> of course
<fujimitsu> how about "move" instead of "push"
<WeatherGod> good idea
<hggdh> no "so that corrections can be made" sounds rather stiffy
<WeatherGod> probably translate better, too
<hggdh> and move instead of push, indeed
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> for the link, can I just do [[ubuntu-translations]]?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: thank you very much (and thank you, micahg1, for raising this up)
<hggdh> WeatherGod: try it, and see if it resolves
<hggdh> kklimonda: heh
<kklimonda> hggdh: a big lag? ;)
<hggdh> :-D
<hggdh> doing some ten different things at the same time...
<WeatherGod> ok, done
<hggdh> WeatherGod: perfect! Thank you (again)
<WeatherGod> np
<WeatherGod> maybe I should get back to doing the work I am actually paid to do
<WeatherGod> :-P
<hggdh> well, I firmly believe I need money. The hell is that this is fun
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> how should bug 464087 get marked
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464087 in update-manager "Upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 failed because site became unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464087
<WeatherGod> it could be construed as a wishlist for better load-balancing of the servers before the next release
<hggdh> hum. Not as much load-balancing, as graceful recovery from TCP errors
<WeatherGod> whatever the case... I am not a network engineer
<WeatherGod> it is something that we need to be better prepared for the LTS
<WeatherGod> I think many of the bugs we encountered were from faulty upgrades
<WeatherGod> well, at least some of them
<hggdh> I agree, in part: u-m should be able to either recover or fail in a nice way
<hggdh> heh. It seems my sound got, er, lost
<kklimonda> we should also test all packages with piuparts - there were some problematic updates in 9.04->9.10
<WeatherGod> agreed
<WeatherGod> hggdh: lost?
<hggdh> like no longer here
<WeatherGod> ok, let me pull out my debug sheet here...
<WeatherGod> is your computer on?
<WeatherGod> :-P
<hggdh> :-)
<kklimonda> have you tried to turn it off and on again? ;)
<WeatherGod> no, no... you got to unplug it and reverse the cords
<hggdh> ah, polarity issues
<WeatherGod> yeah... and be sure to just completely uninstall pulseaudio... because some guy in a Fedora forum said that would work
<WeatherGod> hggdh, how should that bug report get marked?
<kklimonda> argh, people who uninstall pulseaudio "just in case" should be burned...
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> WeatherGod: search for previous bugs on u-m with requests for nicier erroring out
<WeatherGod> ok
<hggdh> if none, then re-title this one to something like "update-manger should gracefully error out or recover from Internet failures"
<hggdh> and we will mark it triaged/wishlist
<WeatherGod> gotcha
<elMariachi> hi
<elMariachi> I'm having problems with the follwing page giving me timeout since yesterday evening (it's evening now again in my timezone ;) )
<elMariachi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<mrand> elMariachi: that link works great here... actually much faster than usual.  Having said that, do you know what package/application you are trying to report a bug against?  It would be great  if you could issue a "ubuntu-bug <package>" command in a terminal/shell window.  That collects info and automatically sorts it into the correct bucket.  The main ubuntu bug bucket is overflowing.
<elMariachi> mrand: no i cant say which package it is
<WeatherGod> elMariachi, I talked to you yesterday, right
<elMariachi> right
<WeatherGod> what was your bug, again?
<elMariachi> the freeze thingy
<elMariachi> but with different hardware
<WeatherGod> at boot, right?
<WeatherGod> right
<elMariachi> no, at login to normal gnome session
<elMariachi> failsafe works fine
<elMariachi> it seeeeems to be connected to the usage of compiz
<WeatherGod> mrand, I have no clue exactly what is at fault
<WeatherGod> but I am working on untangling a messy bug report
<elMariachi> mrand: I'm getting this error message: Error ID: OOPS-1432G2939
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1432G2939
<WeatherGod> I am having them all subscribe me to it, so don't worry about the overflowing Ubuntu bin right now
<mrand> gotcha
<mrand> elMariachi: can you browse any of launchpad?
<elMariachi> yes
<WeatherGod> mrand, odd bug, isn't it?
<elMariachi> actually the timeout happens, when i hit the continue button
<elMariachi> the page itself loads
<elMariachi> sorry, forgot to say that :/
<mrand> Ok, so it's the next page that has all the fancy "could it be this bug" list that is failing.
<elMariachi> if that is the next page ;)
<mrand> You could maybe try bugs.edge.launchpad.net.  I don't hold out high hope though, cause it has the same thing.
<elMariachi> there is this message box saying, that i can disable redirection for two ours
<elMariachi> that doesn't change anything..
<elMariachi> hours
<mrand> WeatherGod: what do you think about just having elMariachi try to submit it using "ubuntu-bug gnome-session" and then move it as needed?   Oh wait, unfortunately I think that still takes you to that screen on the browser, so it'll likely not work either.
<mrand> too bad the cli version of ubuntu-bug isn't released (that I'm aware of)
<WeatherGod> I thought it was
<WeatherGod> (I don't know, I am using Fedora right now)
<WeatherGod> we can file the bug against anything we want, I just want to see it filed
<WeatherGod> just a crazy thought....
<WeatherGod> could there be issues with Firewalls or Proxies?
<elMariachi> sorry, gotta go to bed.. i'm gonna try to file it against compiz tomorrow
<mrand> That's what I'm thinking, but that's out of my area of comfortable knowledge.
<WeatherGod> sorry for your troubles
<WeatherGod> same here
<elMariachi> naaa, dont worry
<elMariachi> im using the os that we all dislike in the meantime
<mrand> WeatherGod: there is apport-cli -p <packagename>, but that only works if there is a crash report pending
<WeatherGod> ah, that might be what I am thinking
<bdmurray> apport-cli -f -p packagename then K for keep
<bdmurray> then you can copy the bug report to another system and file it from there
<bdmurray> WeatherGod: ^
<WeatherGod> hmmm, good to know... I got another guy who is having network issues
<WeatherGod> still, I wonder if the guy in question can access the webpage from anywhere else
<WeatherGod> guess we will find out tomorrow
<WeatherGod> hggdh, with regards to the u-m bug report
<WeatherGod> I am finding some other reports that also stated possible overloaded servers, but are very light on details
<WeatherGod> is it ok for now to create a "chain" of dupes?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: yes, it is
<WeatherGod> ok, I will chain up some of the ones I found to the "meaner" one in the hopes of finding another report to use as the master
<hggdh> k
<dragon> !info sreadahead
<dragon> ubot4: hi
<ubot4> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dragon> ubot4: into sreadahead
<ubot4> Factoid 'into sreadahead' not found
<dragon> ubot4: info sreadahead
<ubot4> dragon: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<dragon> Is it broken or does it not work at all?
<dragon> I wish ubotu were here.
<WeatherGod> dunno...
<WeatherGod> !info apport
 * hggdh kicks ubot4
<WeatherGod> don't kick the baby
<hggdh> punch is OK?
<dragon> Any way, sreadahead is a transitional package in karmic and ubuntu-desktop depends on it. Is that a bug?
<WeatherGod> sure
<dragon> !who | WeatherGod
<ubot4> WeatherGod: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dragon> :)
<dragon> see, the kick helped.
<WeatherGod> hggdh, I got to go home now... but I have gotten a lot of bugs marked as dupes of bug 464087
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 464087 in update-manager "Upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 failed because site became unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464087
<WeatherGod> and of bug 489403
<dragon> I don't want to !repeat :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489403 in update-manager "Update Manager experiences problem upgrading to '9.10'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489403
<WeatherGod> they might both be related... but I grouped the 404 errors into the second one
<dragon> Oh hey, I experienced a problem with update manager last night.
<WeatherGod> plus, the second one seemed to happen over the past month
<dragon> But no tengo enough time to file a bug for that :(
<hggdh> 404 may be a result of mirrors lagging behind
<WeatherGod> well, we can still mark one as a dupe of the other, if needed
<WeatherGod> I still haven't gotten all the reports marked yet, but those are my two groups
<hggdh> k
<WeatherGod> ok, ttyl
<hggdh> g'night, WeatherGod
<dragon> bye WeatherDog
<dragon> sreadahead is a transitional package in karmic and ubuntu-desktop depends on it. Is that a bug?
<hggdh> dragon: it could be looked as one, but not for karmic (it does work there, does it not?)
<dragon> hggdh: not sure what you mean
<dragon> karmic is working flawlessly, but this transitional package is present
<yofel> dragon: sreadahead was replaced by ureadahead after release, that's why the package is there
<dragon> yofel: and ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<yofel> yes
<hggdh> dragon: I am not sure I understand what is the issue
<yofel> since it depended on sreadahead on release
<dragon> yofel: ubuntu-desktop depends on a transitional package.
<hggdh> and?
<yofel> dragon: yes, but when karmic was released it wasn't a transitional package
<dragon> I understand it already dependent on sreadahead at the time of release, but shouldn't it be dependent on ureadahead and not sreadahead now?
<dragon> s/it already/it was already
<yofel> dragon: yes, and that will be fixed for lucid, but something like that doesn't justify a karmic SRU
<yofel> since it doesn't break anything
<dragon> yofel: ok, I get it now.
<dragon> thanks
<yofel> actually it's already fixed in lucid
<dragon> i see, cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-03
<CarlFK> is this a bug: (lucid) http://dpaste.de/XOOU/ "Error! DKMS tree already contains: nouveau-0.0.15+git20090823You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once."
<hggdh> CarlFK: might be -- it depends on what happened on the first try
<CarlFK> hggdh: i have a fresh install on a box that does not have an nvidia card - other than not being able to see X, should the install part be the same?
<hggdh> CarlFK: the error suggests you had already installed nouveau, but the installation did not complete
<CarlFK> hggdh: sounds about right
<hggdh> CarlFK: I would say this is a bug, but we *really* need to know how it failed on first install
<CarlFK> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-6-generic (i686)Consult the make.log in the build directory  http://dpaste.de/chEp/
<CarlFK> where is the build dir?
<hggdh> are you running Lucid?
<hggdh> and to answer your question: /var/lib/dkms/nouveau/0.0.15+git20090823/build/
<CarlFK> yes, lucid
<hggdh> CarlFK: then, I am sorry to say, you are not supported on this channel. Please go to #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> CarlFK: no matter what, I think the installation should gracefully recover from an incomplete install
<CarlFK> I wasn't asking for support, was asking if it was a bug that should be reported
<hggdh> CarlFK: :-) my last answer pretty much cover it: yes, I think it is worth a bug
<CarlFK> no answer in u+1, wondering if I should bother reporting it
<CarlFK> k
<hggdh> CarlFK: the bug would be for recovering from previously failed install, I think
<CarlFK> hggdh: my last paste was from a fresh lucid install
<CarlFK> so 2 bugs?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> you can do it in two bugs, yes
<hggdh> but be sure to include the dpkg log *and* the build log
<CarlFK> make.log: /var/lib/dkms/nouveau/0.0.15+git20090823/build/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_sysfs.c: In function 'drm_sysfs_create': /var/lib/dkms/nouveau/0.0.15+git20090823/build/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_sysfs.c:110: error: 'struct class' has no member named 'nodename'
<CarlFK> guessing thats why it failed to install the first time
<hggdh> sounds correct, yes.
<CarlFK> Ill just post both and let someone else sort it out
<hggdh> teh build failed, and the install went with it
<greg-g> wasn't there an #ubuntu-mozilla at one time? what am I thinking of?
<greg-g> aha! #ubuntu-mozillateam
<micahg> hi greg-g
<greg-g> hiya micahg
<greg-g> thanks for helping out dogatemycomputer last night
<micahg> greg-g: np, you need something from Mozilla Team?
<greg-g> I told him that you and the mozillateam would know better what to do next with that bug was working on, just confirming the channel name :)
<micahg> ah, ok
<greg-g> which brought me to Triaging Lesson #1: Knowing where to go for help. :)
<micahg> greg-g: I thought that's an ongoing learning process
<dtchen> micahg: did you need something earlier from me?
<nigel_nb> hey everyone :)
<greg-g> exactly, it is. I guess it should be "Not being afraid to ask for help"
 * greg-g waves to dtchen 
<micahg> dtchen: bug 386104, is it worthwhile to make pulseaudio first
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386104 in libsdl1.2 "[karmic] skipping audio when using libsdl1.2debian-alsa" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386104
<micahg> greg-g: I think that's the key we need to make clear to all the mentees
<dtchen> micahg: installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio only works around the issue, and then there's the minor inconvenience that it would need to be seeded explicitly in the ubuntu-desktop seed
<dtchen> micahg: i.e., currently libsdl1.2debian-alsa is pulled in as an rdep
<micahg> dtchen: right, but only because it's the first option
<dtchen> micahg: it does not make sense to do so until both Kubuntu and Xubuntu ship PA
<dtchen> also, the real issue is that alsa-plugins is broken
<micahg> libsdl1.2debian is pulled in and it pulls the first option
<dtchen> there is a very subtle race condition
<micahg> dtchen: ok, that's why I figured I should ask you :)
<dtchen> I have no problem making such a change, but it would be wise to consider how many people would be affected by it
<micahg> dtchen: ok, what's the next step then
<dtchen> micahg: triage them duplicates of 485488
<dtchen> and, of course, fix alsa-plugins
<dtchen> patches welcome! ;-)
<micahg> dtchen: done
<micahg> dtchen: unfortunately, I don't know enough about alsa to patch it
<dtchen> don't worry. To make it more confusing, it's also hardware-dependent. And driver-dependent.
<nigel_nb> micahg: did u see the mail to the group about something related to thunderbird?
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes, I haven't had a chance to look into it yet
<nigel_nb> its a bit nasty
<nigel_nb> and rude
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think we need to be more clear about people not waiting indefinitely if they need something
<micahg> nigel_nb: it's on my list for the meeting next week
<nigel_nb> yeah we need to get the triagers to report upstream instead of the reporter
<nigel_nb> change the canned response too if possible
<nigel_nb> of course, there is the fact tht the reporter was to change the status of the bug to new once he gave the information
<micahg> nigel_nb: not just that, people need to know they can come in here if no one has responded within a certain period of time
<nigel_nb> yes, that too
<micahg> nigel_nb: there's nothing wrong with reporters upstreaming if that's the correct action
<nigel_nb> micahg: once you read the mail and the thread in the bug
<nigel_nb> its very difficult to supress the feeling to flame
<nigel_nb> :P
<nigel_nb> "Again, why does this report remain "Incomplete" 10 months after having been introduced and all obvious proofs have been given?
<nigel_nb> Does Ubuntu really appreciate bug reports?"
<nigel_nb> bug 233990, its an interesting read
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Thunderbird's mdn (receipt) message may contain 822bis-violating bare lf which is rejected by Qmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<micahg> nigel_nb: there have been numerous blog posts recently with similar sentiments
<nigel_nb> micahg: oh, then its some we put our foot down and did something about it
<micahg> nigel_nb: nah
<nigel_nb> micahg: looks like someone did write him a nice reply
<micahg> nigel_nb: we need to get more efficient and show people how they can help
<nigel_nb> micahg: that's what i meant about doing something about it
<Zilu54> hi guys, just trying xchat if it works
<hggdh> heh. I did write André a reply, but not really *that* nice
<micahg> hggdh: any chance to test my apport pacakge?
<hggdh> getting to do it now, micahg
<micahg> hggdh: great, thanks...I can't wait to be able to tell people to submit apport crashes again :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg: with upstart, how do I force-start apport?
<micahg> sudo service start apport force_start=1
<hggdh> yep, just found it
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> micahg: works like a charm
<micahg> hggdh: yay!, I'll push my branch and propose a merge tonight
<micahg> hggdh: I'm assuming you set /etc/default/apport to 0 before testing?
<hggdh> yes, and I checked it
<micahg> hggdh: awesome :)
<hggdh> (forced a sigsegv on gedit to verify apport was indeed stopped)
<hggdh> then ran a force_start, and sigsegv-ed gedit again -- got apport-gtk running
<micahg> hggdh: perfect, I'll add that as a test case to the bug
<hggdh> cool. Good work, Micah.
<micahg> hggdh: I just copied the part of the patch from Lucid :)
<hggdh> still. You got it done. I did not even know it was an issue...
<micahg> after 2 or 3 people complained apport wasn't working, I got suspiscious
 * micahg likes asking for apport crash reports
 * hggdh also, but been away lately
<micahg> firefox is notorious for getting reports, firefox crashed with 3 tabs open...fix it
<nigel_nb> micahg: sorry, about that, got disconnected
<hggdh> nigel_nb: re. bug 233990, then last (two) comments are mine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Thunderbird's mdn (receipt) message may contain 822bis-violating bare lf which is rejected by Qmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<nigel_nb> hggdh: good reply
<hggdh> but now I am unsure about the reporter's description
<nigel_nb> I thought of replying but was afraid I'd lash out.  Was thinkin of asking you or micah g to reply
<hggdh> :-) *never* lash out. It is not worth the time, or the shame to downgrade oneself
<micahg> BTW, last time I checked qmail was 12 years old
<nigel_nb> :O ^^ 12 years?
<hggdh> yes, something like that. But Bernstein usually writes sound software
<nigel_nb> sound is an understatement
<nigel_nb> its awesome software
<hggdh> he is also famous for being extremely rude if contradicted ;-)
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> still, can't help but amaze at the strong code that he must've written
<hggdh> yup
<nigel_nb> how do we see if a software has an apport hook?
<nigel_nb> I forget
<hggdh> look at /usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<hggdh> if it has one it is there with the source package name
<nigel_nb> thanks, I wanted to confirm if pulseaudio had one
<hggdh> or 'pull-lp-source <package> [<release>], and look at the source
<micahg> dpkg -L PKGNAME | grep apport
<hggdh> why is it I always suggest the most complex way?
<micahg> hggdh: you suggest tried an true methods
<micahg> *and
<hggdh> thank you, but still complex ;-)
<hggdh> this is it. Bed calls me
<hggdh> g'night, all
<nigel_nb> nite hggdh :)
<hggdh> oh. 'dpkg -L
<hggdh>  ' will only work if the package is installed
<micahg> hggdh: correct
<nigel_nb> which one works if its not installed?
 * micahg should have specified that
<micahg> nigel_nb: hggdh's last method
<nigel_nb> ah
<hggdh> or (maintaining the standard of giving complex solutions) 'apt-file search apport | grep PKGNAME'
<micahg> pull-lp-source requires registering ubuntu-dev-tools with LP, you can also use apt-get source PKGNAME if you have the deb-src enabled
<nigel_nb> no wonder pull-lp-source wasn't working for me
<micahg> hggdh: E: The cache directory is empty. You need to run 'apt-file update' first.
<micahg> :)
<nigel_nb> apt-file is not installed
<nigel_nb> i have to install it first
<nigel_nb> :P
<hggdh> micahg: well, yes, that happens ;-)
<nigel_nb> can someone wishlist bug 491451 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491451 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice menus still have icons which should be removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491451
<nigel_nb> bug 491655 is reported against totem, but its about getting the screensaver activated when there is no video/audio playing.  Is the package correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491655 in totem "No screensaver after movie has finished playing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491655
<micahg> nigel_nb: most likely totem is not releasing its block on the screensaver
<micahg> nigel_nb: so yes
<nigel_nb> so, I'll confirm it
<micahg> nigel_nb: did you reproduce?
<nigel_nb> doing
<micahg> or were there me toos?
<micahg> nigel_nb: ah, sorry, that's what you mean
<micahg> *meant
<nigel_nb> micahg: unusual
<nigel_nb> my screensaver starts
<micahg> nigel_nb: do you have the same version?
<nigel_nb> i'm on 64-bit
<nigel_nb> bug's on 32-bit
<nigel_nb> just noticed
<nigel_nb> but the package should be the same
<nigel_nb> if its totem truoble
<micahg> hmm
<nigel_nb> could you wishlist bug 491451 for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491451 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice menus still have icons which should be removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491451
<micahg> nigel_nb: done
<nigel_nb> micahg: thank you :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: have you checked upstream for the totem bug?
<nigel_nb> since I couldn't reproduce it...
<nigel_nb> I wasn't sure what to do
<micahg> nigel_nb: you noticed you are on a different platform
<micahg> the next best thing to you confirming is to find someone who already has :)
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> lemme look around
<nigel_nb> gnome 152814 looks like it :)
<ubot4> Gnome bug 152814 in general "Don't disable the screensaver when playback is stopped" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152814
<nigel_nb> but its marked as fixed
<micahg> nigel_nb: well, that's really old, just shows that it worked at some point
<nigel_nb> thats the only bug I find about screensavers
<nigel_nb> micahg: I can confirm that bug 491552 is true
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491552 in nautilus "DVD Drive not unmounting disc when ejected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491552
<nigel_nb> but I think more info needs to be added
<nigel_nb> what should I ask here?
<micahg> nigel_nb: seems like a common thing, check for dupes in LP and/or a bug upstream
<nigel_nb> nothing :O
<nigel_nb> micahg: my mistake
<nigel_nb> bug 476654 sounds similar, can you take a look?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476654 in devicekit-disks "CD eject but not unmount when using drive button" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476654
<nigel_nb> I was checking under nautilius, forgot that the package might be wrong
 * micahg iss looking
<micahg> nigel_nb: yep, you found the dupe :)
 * nigel_nb jumps with joy
<nigel_nb> when i report a dupe, the bug stays as new or confirmed?
<micahg> nigel_nb: I don't change the status
<nigel_nb> but wouldn't that show up as new bug...?
 * nigel_nb hits hit head
<nigel_nb> got it, dupes dont get shown in results
<nigel_nb> micahg: still here? one last doubt
<micahg> nigel_nb: will you be around in 30 minutes?
 * micahg was about to go home
<nigel_nb> no problem
<nigel_nb> I figured out what to do
<nigel_nb> its a mess of a report :)
<micahg> ok
<dpm> good morning bug squashers!
<micahg> hi dpm
<thekorn> good morning and happy hug day everybody :)
<dpm> happy hug day thekorn, hi micahg
<nperry> Morning :)
<micahg> dpm, can you mark the ubuntu-translations portion of bug 339326 triaged...there's nothing further for the translation team to do until firefox fixes matchos
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 339326 in ubuntu-translations "[MASTER] some parts of Firefox are not localized" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339326
<dpm> micahg, done, thanks
<micahg> dpm: thank you :)
<nperry> This is my first bug hug day, I've requested an old bug to be updated, bug 336939, Do i put my name as triager to follow through?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336939 in language-pack-ar "Nothing in the Title bar" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336939
<micahg> nperry: maybe check for a master bug for RTL not showing anything in ubuntu
<nperry> Sorry, whats RTL :s
<micahg> nperry: right to left
<micahg> as in the bug
<nperry> Ah, i've already looked and cant seem to see anything
<nperry> TLabic
<micahg> dpm can you triage bug 363264, more work to be done upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 363264 in ubuntu-translations "Crimean Tatar/Crimean Turkish (crh) firefox/xulrunner translations are not being packaged" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363264
<dpm> micahg, I have to hop on a call, but I'll look at it afterwards
<micahg> dpm: sorry, I meant just set to triage, not actually triage :)
<dpm> micahg, ah, ok, np. Done, then :)
<micahg> thanks
<^arky^> Any help regarding bug 491294
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491294 in josm "Sync with upstream version" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491294
<^arky^> how to request a sync from debian ?
<nperry> If its public shouldnt the deb bugtracker and lp talk?
<nperry> Its already been passed upstream
<^arky^> yes nperry
<^arky^> but I don't quite get you
<micahg> ^arky^: there's a requestsync tool, but there's already a bug report
<micahg> what version does debian have?
<nperry> And debian devlopers have already uploaded the new package
<nperry> josm (0.0.svn2255-1) unstable; urgency=low
<nperry> This means it wont be in ubuntu till 10.10
<micahg> ^arky^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<micahg> nperry: it's already in squeeze
<micahg> ^arky^: just modify the current bug to be a sync request
<nperry> micahg: Is it squeeze we are syncing from for LTS?
<nperry> ^arky^: Would you like me to request sync or are you ok?
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings:   I suspect bug #491787 should be set to Wishlist.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491787 in evolution "Categories not imported - .pst-file import (calender, contacts) from outlook XP (German) to Evolution 2.28.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491787
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/485266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485266 in kdepim "kmail crash" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LimCore> I reported a bug in LP.  Same bug is reported in bugs.kde.org ... BUT it is reproted there also from Ubuntu!
<LimCore> so this makes my LP bug report invalid (as upstream's fault) or confirmed??? I think obviously it is confirmed.
<pedro_> LimCore, correct, that's a valid report
<LimCore> pedro_: although, I read more into the KDE bug and there another reported says he "confirmed it in trunk" so it would seem to be not kubuntu but upstream fault after all
<LimCore> #5  0x00007fdbea87e127 in KMMessage::transferInProgress (this=0x435bd40) at ../../kmail/kmmessage.cpp:270
<dpm> hola pedro_, good morning!
<LimCore> if I would have time I would kick that bug's lowereback stupid kmmessage.cpp
<pedro_> good morning dpm!
<pedro_> brb
<dpm> pedro_, bdmurray (or anyone else who'd like to comment). What do you think of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20translation%20bugs section? We'd like to have some simple instructions on how to file bugs on translations against the ubuntu-translations project. Do you think the section is clear enough? Needs rewording? Or have you got any other suggestions?
<thekorn> dpm, so ubuntu-translations is not for erroneous translations? - if so, you should maybe mention how and where this kind of bugs should be reported
<dpm> thekorn, thanks for the feedback. Good point, wrong translations and spelling mistakes are also valid bugs.
 * dpm updates the wiki...
<dpm> ok, done
<thekorn> dpm, there is a typo transations -> translations
<dpm> thekorn, I think the typo is no longer there, can you refresh the page?
<dpm> my bad
<dpm> I'll fix it
<dpm> thanks
<thekorn> no worries, just find out it's a wiki, so I could have changed it myself ;)
<dpm> ok, updated now, thanks :)
<pedro_> dpm, is this really a bug 487873 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487873 in ubuntu-translations "Search for translation bugs only reported in ubuntu and assign them to ubuntu-translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487873
<pedro_> dpm, sounds to me like a discussion to happen on a mailing list rather
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<kamusin> hey pedro_
<dpm> pedro_, yeah it is not a bug, Adi started using bugs flagged as tasks to keep track of things to do, but I'm not too sold on that
<dpm> tagged as 'tasks', I meant
<pedro_> ok i see, I'd prefer to keep those things in another place ie: wiki or another tool to track tasks rather than in a BTS
<pedro_> but right it seems you're using the tag for such things there's plenty of them https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.tag=task
<pedro_> so what we should do about those? just ignore them?
<pedro_> because if we aren't part of the translations project we don't really know if we can set that as triaged, which importance, assigned to who, etc
<dpm> pedro_, yes, I'd say ignore them for now
<dpm> pedro_, the triaging process is new for the translations team, so we are still learning on the workflow.
<pedro_> dpm, got it :-)
<pedro_> dpm, thank you
<dpm> pedro_, a ti :)
<dpm> hey Mirv, how's it going?
<Mirv> hi dpm :) fine, a bit hectic as usual. noticed today's agenda, but still at work for a couple of hours.
<dpm> Mirv, no worries, take care :)
<Mirv> I've seen you've been busy crafting lucid blueprints, since I'm subscribed to a quite a few of them :)
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, sorry for the spam :)
<dpm> I should be finished by the end of today, I just need to write the final one
<arjonaa> hello, I'm trying to report a crash in brasero
<arjonaa> so I followed the procedure to install debug symbols for it
<arjonaa> the package is installed
<arjonaa> but gdb says it can't find them
<pedro_> arjonaa, can't find what? the binary?
<pedro_> arjonaa, how are you running it?
<arjonaa> pedro_: pedro villavicencio?
<pedro_> arjonaa, yes
<arjonaa> pedro_: I'm following the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<arjonaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/489048
<arjonaa> this is the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489048 in brasero "brasero crashes on right click on video file if preview is open" [Medium,Incomplete]
<pedro_> looking
<arjonaa> his is what gdb tells me
<arjonaa> Reading symbols from /usr/bin/brasero...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/brasero...done. (no debugging symbols found)...done.
<pedro_> arjonaa, is brasero-dbgsym installed?
<arjonaa> yes
<pedro_> if so, don't worry and get the backtrace anyways
<arjonaa> ok
<arjonaa> another question: is it kosher to change the status when I update the bug or you guys do that?
<pedro_> arjonaa, you can do it as well, set it back to new when provided the requested info
<arjonaa> kk
<arjonaa> pedro_: it did generate some debug info but then I asked it for the full backtrace it said it had no stack
<arjonaa> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36396761/gdb-brasero.txt that's what it got
<pedro_> well there's nothing there to say that it's a brasero issue
<pedro_> but that error is coming from xorg instead
<pedro_> maybe running out of resources
<pedro_> do you get the same message with another application ?
<arjonaa> nope
<pedro_> did you tried rebooting to free some memory and try to open brasero again?
<pedro_> there's no brasero error in there...
<arjonaa> it seems to happen when I rightclick to rename before it loads the preview
<arjonaa> yeah, I've had it happen after a fresh reboot
<arjonaa> it must be related to whatever the preview component is for media files because if I turn off the preview it doesn't crash
<pedro_> i cannot reproduce that here, i've added a couple of videos and everything works fine with preview enabled
<pedro_> let's set it back to new for now
<arjonaa> here's the thing, if I had preview enabled it crashes, if i had preview disabled, add the file, then enable preview it doesn't
<arjonaa> sounds like some initialization issue maybe
<pedro_> also tried both ways here, no crash yet
<arjonaa> is there any other way I can produce more debug info for you guys?
<hggdh> perhaps running under GDB with --sync?
<hggdh> (so that X calls will be synchronised?
<arjonaa> hggdh: is that a gdb option? mine doesn't seem to have it (I don't know much about gdb or low level programming)
<hggdh> no, it is a GTK option -- run 'brasero --help-all'
<arjonaa> hggdh: seems to produce the same output
<arjonaa> this is a 9.10 amd64 installation that was fresh installed as 9.10 beta and then upgraded online to the current stable
<arjonaa> Bug #467192 and Bug #477725 seem to be about the same thing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467192 in brasero "brasero exit with error when I try preview video in open dialog" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477725 in brasero "Brasero crash on file rename" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477725
<hggdh> arjonaa: indeed
<vadi2> Would like to bring https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/431217 to attention - 76 user comments, 30 or so duplicated, zero action or response
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431217 in msttcorefonts "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 2.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Critical,Triaged]
<vadi2> *duplicate bugs
<micahg> vadi2: looks like it's already upstream
<micahg> vadi2: our job is done as triagers
<vadi2> Okay
<micahg> vadi2: thank you though
<hggdh> arjonaa: we will need an xtrace, I guess
<vadi2> Yeah doesn't help that everyone upgrading is running into it and it's still not fixed a month after :\
<micahg> vadi2: did you read the upstream comments, it's not an easy fix
<hggdh> arjonaa: so you should run, in a terminal:   xtrace -D:9 -d:0 -k 2>&1 | tee ~/xtrace.log
<hggdh> arjonaa: on *another* terminal, run 'DISPLAY=:9.0 brasero --sync'
<vadi2> micahg: yep. and it's still being broken and users unhappy. doesn't help the users that ubuntu isn't explaining that to the unhappy ones either, just ignoring it.
<vadi2> micahg: aka "ubuntu is broken and nobody cares again" is what everyone thinks
<hggdh> arjonaa: wait for the error (or do whatever you need to get the error), then cancel the xtrace, and upload the resulting file, together with any output produced on the terminal running brasero
<vadi2> micahg: thanks for the response though, I missed the upstream link. cheers
<hggdh> vadi2: you could try to fix it also.
<arjonaa> hggdh: on it
<vadi2> hggdh: I'm not going to post that, I don't represent Ubuntu. feel free to post it yourself
<hggdh> ?
<micahg> vadi2: he wasn't suggesting posting
<vadi2> oh lol. thanks for the offer then. I'll pass
<micahg> vadi2: Ubuntu thrives on community contributions
<vadi2> yeah I contribute in other ways :)
<hggdh> vadi2: *all* ubuntu users represent Ubuntu. Most of us are volunteers
<vadi2> ok. that's not helping those unhappy users and there is no communication is what I was pointing out
<micahg> hggdh: should I bother posting that the bug was upstreamed?  doesn't look like it was done
<hggdh> micahg: let me look at the bug
<hggdh> there seems to be more than one error there, but most are reporting a timeout
<hggdh> so, for most of the reporters, it is a DNS resolution issue
<hggdh> which means this bug is not really a bug, but a consequence of slow resolution
<hggdh> micahg: I am just unsure what is it we are not doing
<micahg> hggdh: I don't think anything, as upstream said the script is inherently flawed
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> hggdh: I was just wondeing if we wanted to note that it's upstream now
<hggdh> ah, I see what you mean. Yes, I will add a comment on it
<micahg> hggdh: so people don't say (oh Ubuntu doesn't care) :)
<hggdh> :-). It is much easier to complain than to help
<micahg> hggdh: yep, BTW, I just attached the debdiff the the apport bug
<hggdh> cool... you might want to ping pitti on that
<arjonaa> hggdh: it generated a 4mb file. I have uploaded it to the bug.
<hggdh> arjonaa: yes, just saw it. Thank you, and now we have to wait for someone with X knowledge to look at it
<arjonaa> hggdh: cool. I just want to make sure I'm providing the maximum of useful debug info
<arjonaa> since I can reproduce the problem reliably
<hggdh> I *think* the error is shown at the end of the trace (the sequence of "unexpected reply"s), but I have no idea of what it means
 * hggdh is really not an X person
<hggdh> arjonaa: I also dupped the other two bugs to yours
<arjonaa> after seeing that xtrace I'm not sure if I'd want to be an X person
<hggdh> heh. You very much mirror my own humble view :-)
<gawdzer> HI! where can I report bugs?
<micahg> gawdzer: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME is probably the best way
<gawdzer> Well I posted a message on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/  but it seems like no one read it
<micahg> gawdzer: that list isn't for bug reports
<gawdzer> So where should I report the bug at?
<micahg> which program gawdzer?
<gawdzer> oh now I see
<gawdzer> I posted it on the wrong location
<gawdzer> well micahg I think it is somehow related with libc
<micahg> gawdzer: what program is in though
<gawdzer> something I coded
<gawdzer> (which works on FBSD and on CENTOS but no under Ubuntu of any version)
<gawdzer> not under*
<micahg> gawdzer: might want to ask a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<gawdzer> Thanks a bunch, I`ll do it
<gawdzer> here's the post if you're interested: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/92740
<Mirv> ok I guess I should join Bug Control first...
<Mirv> well, good to do that finally anyway
<WeatherGod> Hi everyone.... sorry for being so late today... thursdays are the worst for me
<WeatherGod> anything I need to know for Hug Day today?
<WeatherGod> so, what is the deal with setting these bugs
<WeatherGod> are we setting them against the translation project or the original package
<WeatherGod> or both?
<hggdh> WeatherGod: as far as I can understand, against the transation project (per chat yesterday with the folks from translations
<hggdh> BB in 2 hours
<WeatherGod> ok, thanks
<stochastic> Does anyone know how to subscribe an entire launchpad team to a particular build on the ISO tracker?
<micahg> stochastic: maybe ask #ubuntu-quality
 * stochastic asks there
<WeatherGod> for bug 481472, the problem comes from the user using a PPA version of the package, not the stable version
<ubot4> WeatherGod: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/481472)
<WeatherGod> on the PPA page, they say not to use these packages because they aren't meant for use
<micahg> WeatherGod: maybe ask in #ubuntu-quality
<micahg> oops
<micahg> not there
<micahg> WeatherGod: #kubuntu-devel
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> I am not sure what else needs to be done for bug 83993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 83993 in language-pack-oc-base "New locale request for Occitan" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83993
<WeatherGod> for bug 242801, how do I indicate that the project needs to do some testing to confirm if the bug still exists?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 242801 in language-pack-fr-base "Firefox 3.0 is in english after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242801
<WeatherGod> I left a note to that effect, but what should I set the status as?
<WeatherGod> do I just tag it as a "task"?
<WeatherGod> ok, well, I am gonna just tag it as a task and leave the status as "new" for the translation team
<WeatherGod> micahg, for bug 242801, there needs to be some testing done to see if the problem is still existing...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 242801 in language-pack-fr-base "Firefox 3.0 is in english after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242801
<WeatherGod> I have tagged the bug as a "task"
<WeatherGod> but is there anything else that should be done to the report to make sure that the upgrade path is tested for Lucid?
<WeatherGod> maybe a Nominate?
<micahg> WeatherGod: is task an official tag?
<WeatherGod> I believe so... it came up in the autocomplete list
<micahg> I don't see it on the wiki
<WeatherGod> heh, I saw it in a couple of other reports
<WeatherGod> monkey see, monkey do...
<micahg> WeatherGod: idk, I need to talk to asac and the translation team about that bug
<WeatherGod> ok, so I should leave it be?
<micahg> WeatherGod: yeah, I think so
<WeatherGod> alright
<WeatherGod> for bug 83993, I don't think there really is a way to figure out what sort of headway have been made here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 83993 in language-pack-oc-base "New locale request for Occitan" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83993
<WeatherGod> heck, if anything, it might be a wishlist, if it hasn't been done already
<micahg> WeatherGod: yeah
<micahg> do we still have a translation team member in herE?
<WeatherGod> micahg, looking around, I don't see a language pack for oci, so maybe it never was done?
<WeatherGod> I gotta run, be back later tonight
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-04
<thekorn> good morning
<^arky^> morning thekorn
<thekorn> hey ^arky^
<^arky^> micahg: I have subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsers to bug 491327
<micahg> ^arky^: is that the normal procedure?
<^arky^> no,
<^arky^> but this is a critical bug
<^arky^> since all gnome accessibility depends on this
<^arky^> so I kinda of desperate ! :(
<^arky^> micahg: can you suggest any better way of resolving this issue?
<micahg> ^arky^: find the person who uploaded the last release and ping :)
<micahg> ^arky^: asking in -motu was a good idea also
 * micahg was just a little distracted
<^arky^> try both !
<^arky^> tried both, no luck!
<micahg> ^arky^: themuso should be on later
<^arky^> yeah, I posted him a message via lp
 * ^arky^ hugs micahg 
<^arky^> thank you !
<micahg> ^arky^: he's in australia
<micahg> I believe that's UTC+10
<^arky^> Ah! thanks for the hint!
 * ^arky^ is from UTC+530  
<^arky^> off for lunch
 * micahg is UTC-6
<^arky^> where is that micahg ?
<micahg> well, I'm in Chicago
<^arky^> Ah!
<^arky^> windy city
<newbies> Hello
<newbies> someone speak french please?
<newbies> Hello
<newbies> someone speak french please?
<newbies> ok no .bye
<micahg> newbies: try here #ubuntu-fr
<newbies> micahg, ok thanks but I have a bug problem
<micahg> newbies: i can help you with a bug problem, but I don't speak french :)
<newbies> ok I try to write but I will not sure if you will understand me.
<newbies> and I take long time to write.: )
<micahg> newbies: let's start easy
<micahg> what program
<newbies> F-spot
<newbies> I use ubuntu 9.10 my problem is when I start F-spot the software crash immediately
<newbies> You have this type of problem eventually if you use f-spot?
<micahg> newbies: do you have a file in /var/crash?
<newbies> I think yes can you wait until I verify it thanks.
<newbies> micahg, yes I have this folder
<micahg> newbies: is there anything in there for fspot?
<newbies> No nothing
<micahg> newbies: well, right now we're waiting for a patch to be able to generate one time crash report
<micahg> *reports
<newbies> ok thanks
<micahg> newbies: you can submit a crash report if you enable apport, start it, then disable it so you don't get bothered by every crash
<nigel_nb> hey, can someone wishlist bug 492003
 * hggdh kicks ubot4
<hggdh> nigel_nb: why do you think it is a wish? Note that I am not against it, I just want to know your reasoning
<nigel_nb> hggdh: sorry to be late, was away
<hggdh> np
<nigel_nb> my reasoning is that, it is a feature request
<hggdh> :-) so far, yes, we agree. But is it a decent one? Does it make sense?
<hggdh> what is the gain?
<nigel_nb> hm, that I'm not sure
<nigel_nb> refer him to brainstrom?
<hggdh> no, I do not think it is needed to get to brainstrom
<hggdh> it is just that one of the thing expected from us is to read and understand (and consider, and reason)
<nigel_nb> so if its too trivial or unncessary, we can mark it as invalid?
<hggdh> if it is unnecessary, we post our understanding of *why* it is unnecessary, and ask for comments from the reporter
<hggdh> if it is trivial... it is more difficult. Triviality does not imply a bad request.
<nigel_nb> this sounds unnecessary doesnt it?
<hggdh> the point is the triager is expected to explain why an action is being taken
<hggdh> no, not really. I am unsure on what gain there would be to pop up a notification that downloads are in progress, since notifications are shown for a brief period
<nigel_nb> i.e., why it is being elevated to wish list?
<hggdh> yes, why you think it is a wish. You can also put your thoughts on possible issues. Remember, a maintainer will eventually get to the bug, and will wonder why an action was taken
<nigel_nb> so I'll first ask the reasoning behind why this feature is needed..
<hggdh> rule of thumb: *any* change of status or importance should be commented
<nigel_nb> in other words, dont click the yellow thingie and change the status or important
<nigel_nb> *importance
<hggdh> YES!
<hggdh> this is A Bad Thing To Do
<nigel_nb> I always click on the triangle and change, so the change can be commented and I can subscribe
<hggdh> even if later on we find ourselves to be wrong
<hggdh> (being wrong is no big deal)
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<nigel_nb> after all, we're all human eh?
<hggdh> that's the idea, indeed
<hggdh> even I am wrong. Rarely, of course ;-)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> so, in this case, I'll ask him for more information and reasoning
<nigel_nb> but, I want you to just check out wat I'm gonna put in so that it doesn't offend the other preson
<nigel_nb> hggdh: how about this "Thank you for your bug report.  All updates will be notified for a few moments always.  Please clarify further why the check boxes are necessary.  Thanks in Advance." ?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: sounds good -- and mark it incomplete
<nigel_nb> yep :)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: how much time do you think I'd take before applying for control?
<hggdh> a bit more, a bit more... guess less than 1 month
<nigel_nb> thats promising
<hggdh> and you will not need to apply, I will recommend you when I think you are ready
<nigel_nb> I was thinking of a time-frame like 6 months to a year
<hggdh> well,, we *can* wait one year, if you feel better ;-)
<nigel_nb> no thanks :P
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> i'm off to work now
<nigel_nb> catch you later on... didn't do my 5-a-day thanks to lp being down
<hggdh> k
<deuxpi> Hi everyone! I have a bug that needs a sponsor or review.
<deuxpi> After subscribing MOTU what should I do?
<hggdh> deuxpi: can you give us the bug #?
<deuxpi> Sure: LP:418176
<hggdh> bug 418176
<hggdh> bloody ubot4
<deuxpi> It's a regression because the package changed name
<deuxpi> "gw6c crashes with buffer overflow on start"
<Pici> bug #100000
<hggdh> just asked on -irc about ubot4
<hggdh> deuxpi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue documents the process
<hggdh> and I like your nick ;-)
<deuxpi> hggdh: Ok thanks, will read
<deuxpi> hggdh: it's a nickname I got at the university. happens it was not used a lot on the internet
<hggdh> bienvenu, then :-)
<jpds> bug #41231
<deuxpi> Good, debdiff uploaded and Status set to Confirmed.
<hggdh> thank you for helping, deuxpi
<deuxpi> It doesn't count, I fixed it before ;)
<hggdh> still... thank you!
<hggdh> pedro_: is there a way to *propose* (not add) members to the mentorship group?
<pedro_> hggdh, don't think so, lp only offers the option to add not to propose :-(
<hggdh> yeah, I was thinking about the current queue
<jpds> bug #41231
<jpds> OK, so you work in /msg but not in channel.
<yoasif> anyone have any ideas on diagnosing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/492057 i can't even get a backtrace because it freezes Xorg when I try to
<hggdh> heh. Already on Lucid
<hggdh> yoasif: apport does not trigger?
<yoasif> hggdh: nope
<hggdh> and it is enabled, correct?
<micahg> hggdh: I saw pitti say yesterday that apport wasn't enabled on lucid yet
<micahg> by default
<yoasif> hggdh: yes, it triggers for other things
<yoasif> i have it enabled in the conf file, so it is enabled
<yoasif> it wasnt working before, but i reenabled update manager and it works fine now
<hggdh> yoasif: then it is a rather diffcult thing to debug...
<yoasif> hggdh: heh, sadly it's a real bug too :/
<micahg> I thought there was a new system to catch x crashes
<hggdh> it may well be initial incompatibility while Lucid is being set up
<yoasif> yea
<micahg> I saw a post on the devel list about it
<yoasif> i don't really /need/ it too much since im using gnome do
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> no, it did not pan out -- seb had published a new gnome-panel, but the changes should not affect this
<yoasif> heh
<yoasif> also... havent filed a report yet
<yoasif> but resume from suspend is acting kinda wonky after upgrade to lucid
<yoasif> machine comes back from suspend
<yoasif> but screen is blank
<yoasif> i can enter a password, hit enter -- nothing happens
<hggdh> there we go again on resume issues... :-(
<yoasif> swich to vt1, back to vt7, everything works
<hggdh> oh, interesting
<hggdh> yes, open a bug, and describe what you do
<hggdh> but, for the gnome-panel, perhaps you can discuss at -desktop
<hggdh> jeez, I hate windows...
<yoasif> the channel?
<hggdh> (mean Microsoft Windows)
<yoasif> no, #ubuntu-desktop?
<hggdh> yoasif: also -- and perhaps this is why apport is still disabled on Lucid -- it may be too early in the cycle for bugs
<hggdh> yes
<yoasif> ouch :(
<hggdh> things *usually* break at this point in time
<yoasif> lol...
<yoasif> this is true
<yoasif> well, ill file the kernel bug
<yoasif> suspend worked great in karmic, which was awesome :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> this is why I usually run +1 in a VM that early in the cycle
<yoasif> VMs are boring :p
<hggdh> but safer. I *need* my laptop ;-)
<yoasif> hehe
<yoasif> i have a desktop for backup
<yoasif> although i should grab a karmic livecd asap
<yoasif> so i can restore my machine if bad shit starts happening
<yoasif> i ran karmic as +1 for the whole cycle... no significant issues that required reinstallation
<yoasif> this is an upgraded jaunty install
<bdmurray> mac_v: could you use a package instead of just opening "ubuntu" bug tasks for one hundred paper cuts things?
<mac_v> bdmurray: yeah , the stuff I'm sure of , I assign the package right away , some which i'm not sure I assign it just to Ubunutu
<mac_v> :(
<bdmurray> mac_v: bug 488478 and bug 388400 seemed pretty straight forward to me
<mac_v> bdmurray: the problem , is the papercut bugs are sometimes getting too vague in the description and rather than describing the problem , they just say , we want this fixed , so i wasnt sure
<bdmurray> both of those bug reports mentioned the package name in them
<mac_v> bdmurray: hmm , maybe i missed them , will make sure the next time :)
<mac_v> bdmurray: bug 488478 started to look more like a couchbd / evolution / OOo bug to me ...  the bug title and description was updated after i assigned to Ubuntu
<mbeierl> is there a bug reported for karmic bash completion not working for java -cp ../path style?  I've searched and cannot find one.
<mbeierl> Filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/492611 thanks!
<nigel_nb> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> yes?
<nigel_nb> bug 492136
<nigel_nb> I reported it upstream and upstream says its a pulse audio bug
<nigel_nb> whats the procedure now?
<nigel_nb> what happened to the bot? grr
<hggdh> let me look at it
<nigel_nb> here's the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/492136
<hggdh> the bot is right now very discreet -- you have to /msg ubot4 <whatever> and it will answer you directly
<nigel_nb> why? :( the other way was better
<nigel_nb> something to beat the lonliness :P
<hggdh> they are looking at it
<hggdh> ok. Back to the bug
<hggdh> yes, indeed, seems a PA issue
<hggdh> (or related to PA)
<hggdh> so... right now -- reset the package to PA, and tell the reporter we need a stacktrace
<hggdh> so they need to enable apport, get the ST, and open a *new* bug via apport
<hggdh> and ask them to report back in this bug with the new bug #. Then we close this one, and follow up on the new
<hggdh> crashes without a backtrace are not really useful, genereally
<hggdh> (unless you can repeat it)
<hggdh> and I still hate Microsoft Windows. Mainly Vista
<nigel_nb> sorry, browser got stuck
<nigel_nb> did u say somethin earlier?
<kklimonda> hggdh: isn't hate a too strong word? ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda: not for Vista. I am ashamed to say I am Ms-certified
<kklimonda> hggdh: I really liked Vista SP1 ;)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> my wife's laptop barfed on a FS error. chkdsk /f corrects it, and the FS immediately forgets it has been fixed
<hggdh> so the only way to boot is via system repair, and never gets out of it
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I missed whatever happened after I said about lonliness
<hggdh> but... kudos for knoppix
<kklimonda> hggdh: interesting bug
<hggdh> nigel_nb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/334742/
<nigel_nb> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> yes indeed, kklimonda. Were it to be my system, I would play with it. But my wife is really not happy
<hggdh> so... boot on knoppix, save all Gbytes that need to be saved, restore to factory setting, apply some 6 hours of patches, boot knoppix, recover the Gbytes of data
<hggdh> and, of course, chkdsk /b -- which takes just about 1 hour
<joaopinto> hggdh, you are likely to have bad sectors, scrap the disk :P
<hggdh> joaopinto: I know... but cannot, right now. I do not know where I saved the Dell recovery CD
<hggdh> so I am stuck
<hggdh> but the chkdsk /b should update the bad blocks table
<joaopinto> hggdh, except if the badblocks are located on the FS metadata
<hggdh> then I am screwed. I do not think so, though, given that thefsck checks the metadata, and did not barf
<WeatherGod> hiya, could someone mark bug 486993 as triaged.  I don't know if it is enough info, but there are plenty of log info that should help the kernel people
<micahg> jpds: is ubot broke?
<hggdh> yes it is
<hggdh> but you can get to it by /msg ubot4
<etali> hggdh Do you really need the recovery CD? Could you borrow / burn a Windows CD and just use the serial number provided with the PC? (Hopefully your sticker is in a better state than the one on my laptop, which I forgot to write down, and has now been smudged into oblivion)
<hggdh> etali: I *could* but it is usual for Dell (and other manufacturers) to add in special drivers
<WeatherGod> yeah, Dell is especially bad for that
<etali> •hggdh• Ah, good point. We got away with a spare CD for a Packard Bell, but don't know anyone that owns Dells
<hggdh> heh I own some 5 of them, all different hardware
<hggdh> WeatherGod: bug marked as triaged
<WeatherGod> thanks!
<WeatherGod> huh, this is weird... looking through old update-manager bugs...
<WeatherGod> found one with 403 Forbidden errors
<WeatherGod> usually I find 404 errors, but not 403
<WeatherGod> is it still possible this 403 can be the result of overloaded servers?
<hggdh> doubtful
<hggdh> but I do not know how the mirrors are updated
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> well, I have also come across a third category of failures during the upgrade for Karmic
<WeatherGod> it appears that it is possible for a user to start an upgrade process using a mirror that has yet to receive the files
<WeatherGod> hggdh, do you thing bug 462899 can be marked as triaged?
<WeatherGod> s/thing/thing/
<WeatherGod> grrr
<WeatherGod> s/thing/think/
<WeatherGod> heh, looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com isn't working for jaunty releases...
<WeatherGod> correction...
<jmarsden> WeatherGod: What makes you say that?  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main is still there...
<WeatherGod> looks like Trranslation-en_US.bz2 package is missing
<WeatherGod> Translation-en_US.bz2
<jmarsden> Trranslation?  Maybe Translation (just one "r") would be found?
<WeatherGod> sorry, my keyboard is a bit sticky
<WeatherGod> the other -en  packages are there
<jmarsden> In what directory were you expecting to find this file?  Do you have a URL to it on another mirror?
<WeatherGod> look at bug 462041
<jmarsden> If you say that as bug #462021  you give us a link :)
<WeatherGod> the bot is broken
<jmarsden> Or not... OK!
<WeatherGod> you can do /msg ubot4
<jmarsden> WeatherGod: This bug shows "connection refused" msgs... not a missing file.
<WeatherGod> yeah, but click them now
<WeatherGod> and another user reporter said he was experiencing issues for over two weeks
<WeatherGod> and that was two weeks ago
<jmarsden> Wait, are you working on that bug, or on a new bug about one file you just discovered... I'm confused :)
<WeatherGod> I am trying to diagnose the problem, yes
<jmarsden> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/   shows me all the expected files, I think...
<jmarsden> Is that the location you are referring to?
<WeatherGod> and notice what is missing
<jmarsden> It has en_GB but not en_US.
<WeatherGod> exactly!
<WeatherGod> I gotta go catch a bus
<WeatherGod> I might be on later
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<dragon> There's no way in the latest installer to select none of the "Other options" once you hit F6.
<dragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing the CD's Default Boot Options
<dragon> ...
<dragon> My question - is that a bug?
<dragon> A known bug?
<dragon> Worthy of being filed?
<jmarsden> dragon: What happens if you press F6 and then Escape?
<dragon> jmarsden: the first option, acpi=off, is selected.
<jmarsden> That probably is a (minor) UI bug, then.  Can you work around it by selecting that item again, so it deselects?
<dragon> jmarsden: I couldn't.
<jmarsden> Then it sounds like a bug, so file it if you want :)
<dragon> jmarsden: if you hit F4 or F5, defaults are Normal and None. F6 has acpi=off as default, and I don't know if that was intentional.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jmarsden> dragon: Seems illogical, so let's call it a bug.
<dragon> jmarsden: ok cool. What package would it fall under?
<jmarsden> dragon: ubiquity, I would think... that's the Ubuntu installer, as far as I now
<jmarsden> *know
<dragon> jmarsden: the installer that show up at boot time - is that ubiquity? I thought that menu launched ubiquity.
<dragon> I'll make it ubiquity and let them decide.
<jmarsden> Sounds reasonable :)
<dragon> uh, now this is annoying
<dragon> clicking on Report a bug link in launchpad takes me to a wiki page
<dragon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<dragon> positive
<mrand> dragon: could you file it with the command ubuntu-bug <package>  I'm wondering if the package should be gfxboot
<dragon> mrand: I'm not using the system involved, so I didn't want the local info to be uploaded in the bug report.
<dragon> also, gfxboot package is described as "This package is needed to create the graphical boot logos for gfxboot"
<mrand> dragon: I found that gfxboot-theme-ubuntu 0.5.2 was where F6 was added
<mrand> dragon: as for filing the bug, most of the way down that wiki page, it gives a hint how to file the bug directly.
<dragon> mrand: got it
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+filebug
<mrand> may get you there as well.
<mrand> Thanks for the bug report, dragon!
<dragon> mrand: no problem. It's my duty after all.
<mrand> dragon: ooops, hold on.
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/47703
<dragon> old bug
<dragon> unfixed
<mrand> yeah :-(
<dragon> but there's no text box now
<mrand> I suppose you could put a quick note that it is still present in Karmic.
<dragon> mrand: That'd be easier. I'm unable to file a new bug any way, due to an unresponsive server.
<dragon> (Error ID: OOPS-1434B3391)
<mrand> dragon: that's strange.... someone else earlier this week reported the same thing.
<mrand> could it be a proxy or related problem?
<dragon> I'm a part of launchpad beta testers, and the error page mentioned that as a possible cause of the problem
<dragon> "Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection."
<dragon> But the "disable redirection" button did me no good.
<mrand> right.  I don't think that's it.
<dragon> They've recorded it any way.
<mrand> bah.  It shouldn't be this hard to get tickets opened from users that want to open them!
<mrand> Thanks for the thought though, and your efforts.
<dragon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/47703/comments/4
<dragon> Hope that helps improve Ubuntu.
<mrand> Every little bit helps.
<dragon> I forgot to mention karmic, but that should be apparent from the date of my comment.
<dragon> Would it help if I hit "Nominate for release" or something?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-05
<hggdh> but against gfxboot??
<mrand> hggdh: I know, struck me as strange.  But that I could find, that is it.   Open to suggestions!
<mrand> oops.  bbl
<dogatemycomputer> I need some guidance.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/OpenOffice says "Before forwarding a bug upstream you MUST first determine which upstream is responsible for the bug. Thus you must be able to reproduce the bug. After reproducing the bug on the Ubuntu version, which uses Go-OO ooo-build, you must also test the Sun version. If it is reproducible on the Sun version then file the bug in the Sun bug tracker. With Sun
<dogatemycomputer>  bugs make certain to state that you tested on their build, or they will likely close your bug without even looking at it. If it is not reproducible on the Sun version and you believe it is likely not a Debian/Ubuntu specific issue then file the bug in the Novell bug tracker. ".
<dogatemycomputer> I am happy to test the bug to confirm bug #492182 is a problem with OpenOffice.   Should I just load Debian proper and download the source from Novell or is there an easier way to test it?
<MTecknology> If I have some keys (Fn Keys) that that aren't being detected at all; what package should I report this against?
<dogatemycomputer> I would like to correct my grammar.   I am happy to confirm bug #492182 is a problem with OpenOffice.   Should I just load Debian proper and download the source from Novell or is there an PREFERRED way to test it?
<MTecknology> dogatemycomputer: quiet.. usually active in here..
<dogatemycomputer> MTecknology:  I am not usually present.   I'm playing L4D.  I figure someone will respond when they are ready.
<MTecknology> dogatemycomputer: what was the question?
<MTecknology> I only have ~5min but maybe I can help
<dogatemycomputer> I need some guidance.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/OpenOffice says "Before forwarding a bug upstream you MUST first determine which upstream is responsible for the bug. Thus you must be able to reproduce the bug. After reproducing the bug on the Ubuntu version, which uses Go-OO ooo-build, you must also test the Sun version. If it is reproducible on the Sun version then file the bug in the Sun bug tracker. With Sun
<dogatemycomputer>  bugs make certain to state that you tested on their build, or they will likely close your bug without even looking at it. If it is not reproducible on the Sun version and you believe it is likely not a Debian/Ubuntu specific issue then file the bug in the Novell bug tracker. ".
<dogatemycomputer> I would like to correct my grammar.   I am happy to confirm bug #492182 is a problem with OpenOffice.   Should I just load Debian proper and download the source from Novell or is there an PREFERRED way to test it?
<MTecknology> To test that... I'd just install a virtual machine and install suse or something on it
<MTecknology> if the bug occures; it's not debian/ubuntu specific
<pting> i'm building php5 from source... apt-get source php5 && dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc worked great... i was able to generate the debs... however, subsequent dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc seems to invokes a unpatch task in debian/rules... and it always fails at unpatching suhosin.patch... since this is my 1st attempt at building a package from source... am i possibly doing something wrong? i'm on karmic
<MTecknology> pting: #ubuntu-motu can probably help you better
<pting> thanks
<dogatemycomputer> MTecknology:  What does  'motu' stand for?
<MTecknology> !motu
<ubot4> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dogatemycomputer> MTecknology: Thanks!
<MTecknology> np
<nigel_nb> hggdh: there?
<hggdh> here
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> I need help with that bug I spoke to you earlier about
<nigel_nb> I was at work and couldn't do anything with that, coz i had a meeting just about then
<hggdh> which one was the bug?
<nigel_nb> bug 492136
<nigel_nb> oh, the bot is silent
<hggdh> ah, OK
<hggdh> so, what can I do for you?
<nigel_nb> its a pulse audio bug
<hggdh> looks like it is related to PA, yes
<hggdh> there are some things here
<hggdh> (1) empathy is aborting, not crashing (so it seems)
<hggdh> (2) we need a stacktrace, or a debug run
<hggdh> stdout/stderr output is not really enough to pin down this
<nigel_nb> how do i stacktrace?
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb> :(
<hggdh> first -- can you repeat it?
<nigel_nb> nope
<nigel_nb> works beautifully for me
<nigel_nb> so he has to do it
<hggdh> ah well. I had to ask ;-)
<hggdh> hum
<nigel_nb> :)
<hggdh> one way would be to run empathy under gdb, and set a breakpoint on pulsecore/memblock.c:451
<hggdh> but all necessary debug symbols *must* be installed
<nigel_nb> I'm embarassed to say that I'm still lost
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no worry
<hggdh> here's the deal: we know that -- at least for the OR -- empathy aborts on a video call
<nigel_nb> yep
<hggdh> also, the stdout/stderr is nice enough to tell us it is aborting at memblock.c, line 451 (for the running PA libs)
<hggdh> this is where an assertion -- 'b', as the output -- is failing
<hggdh> so we should be able to see an assert statement at this line 451
<hggdh> (you would have to download the source of PA that is in use to really see it)
<hggdh> so, knowing all that, one should be able to set a breakpoint on gdb to trigger on this assert failure
<hggdh> but this can be either a PA issue, or an empathy one (still)
<hggdh> but the thing is we would need to look at the PA source to know what is happening there
<hggdh> nigel_nb: are you, per chance, a programmer?
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233   <-- this is why ati sucks, I haven't been able to play 1080p movies since karmic fresh install
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I'm so sorry, today has just been unlucky
<nigel_nb> just not able to have a proper conversation...
<nigel_nb> power got busted, and the router went dead
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I guess you're away, we'll talk in the morning
<WeatherGod> very angry rant on a high-profile bug report...
<WeatherGod> bug 464591
<WeatherGod> hgghd, I figure maybe someone higher up should respond or deal with it...
<WeatherGod> hggdh, --^
<WeatherGod> can't spell this late at night
<WeatherGod> essentially, Bryce originally marked this one as "Won't Fix" because the original reporter said he was using the proprietary nvidia drivers
<WeatherGod> then, when it became clear that it wasn't proprietary drivers being used, but mixed up home-baked kernels, he changed it to Invalid
<WeatherGod> now this guy chimed in with a long rant saying that we are basically telling users to "F--- Off"
<WeatherGod> and that we are mis-using the labels
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: that is one heck of a rant
<nigel_nb> just finished reading it
<nigel_nb> its plain rude :(
<WeatherGod> yeah, and completely smacks of ignorance
<nigel_nb> yeah
<nigel_nb> if he read the technical implication of the statuses, he would get an idea
<WeatherGod> especially in light of Bryce's very useful posting pointing people to appropriate reports
<nigel_nb> he has some amazing patience
<nigel_nb> remember the guy who wrote to the mailing list
<WeatherGod> well, I think he knows the correct implications, he is asserting that we weren't justifying them
<WeatherGod> which?
<nigel_nb> something about qmail and thunderbird?
<WeatherGod> oh, I saw that, I wasn't sure what was going on there
<WeatherGod> yesterday was a bit busy for me
<nigel_nb> he just didnt understand that the reporter is supposed to change the status from incomplete to new when he gave additional info
<nigel_nb> he didn't, and the bug kept expiring
<nigel_nb> he got mightily pissed off and ranted to the whole bug squad
<nigel_nb> thankfully hggdh__ replied to it
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> well, I don't think it is immediately obvious...
<nigel_nb> I know
<nigel_nb> i was speaking to micah about it
<WeatherGod> I tend to take it on myself to set it to new if a person replied to one of my questions
<nigel_nb> me too
<WeatherGod> the problem is that bug reports can easily become echo chambers
<WeatherGod> and people think that by yelling really loudly in an inactive bug report magically gets people listening
<WeatherGod> and then when nothing happens, they get angrier
<nigel_nb> true
<nigel_nb> we need to have a clear document which people can refer to while reporting bugs
<WeatherGod> and other people post blog listings, which increases traffic to that bug for everyone else but the maintainers
<nigel_nb> we do have it
<nigel_nb> but people should know
<nigel_nb> and people are blogging about not getting bugs fixed!
<WeatherGod> yeah...
<WeatherGod> actually, what we probably really need is some sort of "reflag" feature...
<nigel_nb> reflag?
<WeatherGod> if your bug report seems to be inactive for a while... then maybe the user could push some sort of button that puts it back at the top of the RSS feed
<WeatherGod> it requires that the OR cares enough about the but
<WeatherGod> bug
<nigel_nb> micah was suggestign letting them know they can come here and ask
<WeatherGod> yeah... we get what... one or two a day
<nigel_nb> probably, we could add a link to connect them to freenode webchat and bug room
<WeatherGod> that might be an idea
<nigel_nb> you know, as part of the canned response
<nigel_nb> so they can know, any doubts, people are always here live to help them
<WeatherGod> I just hate to see this room turn into the #ubuntu room
<nigel_nb> I know
<nigel_nb> but just an idea
<WeatherGod> have you ever tried going in there?
<nigel_nb> I used to help in there :P
<WeatherGod> I can't read fast enough
<nigel_nb> until my eyes got tired
<WeatherGod> you poor, poor thing...
<nigel_nb> when I reported my first bug, I came in here
<nigel_nb> asked micah and then reported
<nigel_nb> helped a lot
<WeatherGod> yeah... works pretty nicely...
<WeatherGod> helped out a guy the other day with networking issues
<nigel_nb> so..in conclusion, it would be nice to have people come here
<nigel_nb> but the problem is, it would be a mess here
<nigel_nb> we'd need a new channel just to do our discussions or we'd need a channel for guys to help others file bugs
<nigel_nb> but that would again a copy of #ubuntu
<WeatherGod> all these ideas have pros and cons
<nigel_nb> yea
<nigel_nb> some major cons
<nigel_nb> I know
<nigel_nb> I'm just thinking aloud
<nigel_nb> for something good that might strike either of us
<WeatherGod> my other idea is to discourage adding to other people's reports
<nigel_nb> +100 to that one
<nigel_nb> I say, always file new reports
<WeatherGod> I personally think it is better for them to file a bug, maybe note that it might be a dupe of something else and let us link them
<nigel_nb> if its a dup, we'll mark it thta way
<nigel_nb> exactly my point :)
<WeatherGod> problem is that other bug report systems work opposite that
<nigel_nb> like gnome?
<WeatherGod> and openoffice
<nigel_nb> but they're not like us
<WeatherGod> no, they aren't
<WeatherGod> for better and for worse
<nigel_nb> they dont have much of hardware/driver dependent issues
<nigel_nb> and most of our major problems revolve around sound or display
<WeatherGod> and configuration issues
<nigel_nb> yea
<nigel_nb> software bugs are linked upstream and upstream works on them pretty fast
<WeatherGod> I still find it difficult, though to really wade through these reports...
<dtchen> my major problem is that people often google their way into an LP bug report and add unrelated comments
<WeatherGod> yeah
<nigel_nb> dtchen, thats something we were talkin about
<WeatherGod> dtchen, btw... I bow to your debug-fu
<nigel_nb> u'd have major trouble with that in sound
<nigel_nb> coz every thing is device/driver specific which means thousands of combinations
<WeatherGod> yeah... "Hey, I have no sound, too!"
<nigel_nb> and adding to the same bug would cause so many problems
<WeatherGod> and confusion as other newbies try out bad solutions
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: daniel had blogged about a flame recently
<WeatherGod> which?
<dtchen> the second of Craig's?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> every job has its ups and downs, as per me, the downs for working with bug squad is attitude of the reports :( sadly
<WeatherGod> yeah, but then there are are real nice people... like Doris
<nigel_nb> I dont mind wading through reports, but showing restraint when everyone excepts u too be solving them is tough :)
<nigel_nb> solving their problem I mean
<WeatherGod> a 70 year old women I am dealing with that loves to tell me everything
<WeatherGod> yeah
<nigel_nb> I know about good users
<nigel_nb> seen plenty :)
<WeatherGod> and the fact that we actually solve issues is good
<nigel_nb> yeah, I sometimes wonder how daniel does it :)
<WeatherGod> dtchen, speaking of confusion by users... I swear the one user I am dealing with screwed up his system by uninstalling pulseaudio
<WeatherGod> and somehow messed up the reinstallation
<nigel_nb> dtchen: does ubuntu audio team deal with pulseaudio bugs too?
<nigel_nb> I've got an empathy bug where pulse audio might be the culprit, but I need to confirm first
<dtchen> WeatherGod: happens sometimes. In those cases I ask for the symptom(s) to be reproduced from a desktop/live cd.
<WeatherGod> hmm, that's a good idea... probably should do that next
<dtchen> nigel_nb: all audio symptoms in the stack, i.e., linux/alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, pulseaudio, phonon, libsdl1.2, libao, jack-audio-connection-kit, libffado, etc.
<WeatherGod> dtchen, and you don't get paid for any of that?
<dtchen> nope.
 * WeatherGod bows
<dtchen> I've done this since Hoary
 * nigel_nb bows too 
<nigel_nb> only 2 of you?
<WeatherGod> Hoary?
<dtchen> Ubuntu 5.04
<nigel_nb> 9 + 1 :O
<WeatherGod> yeah... don't know how you have been dealing with this
<WeatherGod> so, how do we want to deal with the ranter I was talking about?
<WeatherGod> I am thinking of a cannon...
<nigel_nb> you could probably point out the reasons why it was marked so
<nigel_nb> but that would increase the rants
<virtuald> what happens when you link to the code of conduct in a bug report gone bad?
<WeatherGod> they never signed the code of conduct
<virtuald> is that what they say?
<WeatherGod> and it still doesn't address that reporter's feelings
<nigel_nb> you dont need to sign CoC to report a bug
<WeatherGod> the feelings are real, regardless of how misguided they are
<nigel_nb> I agree there, we need to adress their issues and not our feelings on it
<nigel_nb> something clear and unoffensive
<WeatherGod> which would largely be a clarification of what Bryce did
<dtchen> which bug?
<WeatherGod> I just need to see how to defuse him
<dtchen> it's worth revisiting the entire history
<WeatherGod> bug 464591
<jmarsden> I suspect the main thing here is that "one issue, one bug report" would *really* help.  If each person in that bug report filed their own bug describing their own situation clearly, many could be helped.  Lumped together like that, it's hard to handle.
<WeatherGod> yeah, I can give you a summary, if you like
<nigel_nb> jmarsden: that would be the best!
<WeatherGod> yeah, and it is more likely for us to see a prominent problem
<nigel_nb> like how people have done for ubuntuone
<WeatherGod> exactly!
<nigel_nb> there are about 30+ dupes and we've linked them up
<WeatherGod> please, there are more than 30
<nigel_nb> well.. the last time i linked one, it was 30
<WeatherGod> heh
<nigel_nb> now its probably more
<nigel_nb> but i think the main thing here is the apport-collect
<nigel_nb> which gets triggered when ubuntuone crashes
<WeatherGod> yeah
<nigel_nb> and people automatically take 5 mins to log them
<nigel_nb> for display issues, everyone uses the forum and google
<nigel_nb> and end up on the same bug :(
<jmarsden> But in the case of 464591, it's hard to expect a user seeing a flickery screen no way to use their machine to use an automated reporting tool from it.
<virtuald> o.o
<WeatherGod> that is true... that's what launchpad is for
<nigel_nb> jmarsden: do u think a brainstorm of a GUI program would help?
<nigel_nb> something that helps users select the package they are going to file a bug and enter the description right there
<nigel_nb> and direct report it to launchpad with very little effort
<WeatherGod> isn't that apport?
<nigel_nb> yea, but that doesn't work for everything does it?
<jmarsden> Well, only if the user can run it with the PC in whatever state they got it into... I suspect many of these users are rebooting into Windows to file their bug or to search for help.
<nigel_nb> oh, yeah, silly me
<WeatherGod> yeah, and can't  expect them to know about apport-cli
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: what i just envisioned was something link system > report bugs
<nigel_nb> select package from drop down
<nigel_nb> and enter the description there
<nigel_nb> and probably documentation by the bug squad there on how to write description
<nigel_nb> I'm just dreaming away...hoping I hit something
<WeatherGod> I was thinking something like a standardize reporting system where there are all sorts of automated/standardized information thhat is used
<WeatherGod> then, users can add additional information as they see fit
<nigel_nb> yeah, built on top of apport
<WeatherGod> so, for example... the program would automatically tag the report with the architecture, and the desktop and the kernel and OS release
<nigel_nb> apport does it
<WeatherGod> and maybe general category like "display", "sound", "keyboard"
<nigel_nb> I think what we need is a gui version of apport that doesn't scare newbie's away
<WeatherGod> it collects it, but does it 'tag' it?
<nigel_nb> and all installed programs that we support
<nigel_nb> it tags archtecture I think
<nigel_nb> donno
<WeatherGod> yeah, asking for packages is probably wrong
<WeatherGod> it should ask for category
<WeatherGod> the description should mention the program if they know
<WeatherGod> yeah, it does sometimes tag architecture, but not the other info
<nigel_nb> a gui interface would probably help a lot to solve our issues
<WeatherGod> there is ubuntu-bug
<WeatherGod> it is in the application menu
<nigel_nb> but it needs the user to know the package
<WeatherGod> right
<WeatherGod> so, change that behavior
<nigel_nb> u can't expect new users to know that sound is alsa-base or display is x
<WeatherGod> categorize user reported bugs by topic
<nigel_nb> have u reported upstream gnome bug?
<nigel_nb> seen their interface? I love it
<WeatherGod> yeah, I think that would be by-far... the most beneficial thing
<nigel_nb> category, subcategory and then description
<WeatherGod> yeah... I think it is ok, but it is still intimidating
<WeatherGod> have you tried openoffice...
<nigel_nb> nope
<WeatherGod> it is downright scary
<nigel_nb> gnome upstream is very simple
<nigel_nb> and clean
<WeatherGod> even I, who have been using open office for 5 years couldn't figure out the right place to report
<WeatherGod> I like how clean and simple launchpad's interface is
<nigel_nb> whoa!
<nigel_nb> gnome is like launchpad on a diet :p
<nigel_nb> oh btw, WeatherGod you'd commented on one compiz bug, remember?
<WeatherGod> which?
<nigel_nb> bug 492271
<WeatherGod> there have been a few
<nigel_nb> any suggestions as to what next?
<WeatherGod> lemme look that one up...
<nigel_nb> ubot4 not working seem eerily strange
<ubot4> nigel_nb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WeatherGod> I know... I can't even give him a /msg
<WeatherGod> ah, there it is
<nigel_nb> I could
<nigel_nb> just /msg ubot4 bug 492271
<nigel_nb> a query opens with his msg for me
<WeatherGod> yeah... it was just slow as heck
<WeatherGod> ok, this one...
<WeatherGod> well, I haven't gotten many takers on my call for them to make their own bug reports
<WeatherGod> I think I only have two
<WeatherGod> I was right... they were definitely different bugs
<nigel_nb> huh?
<WeatherGod> this bug report originally came from one of the mega reports where everyone kept saying "me, too!"
<nigel_nb> the reporter only talks about compiz
<nigel_nb> ohh
<nigel_nb> great to know someone's going the right way
<WeatherGod> I had to tell everyone to refille and subscribe me
<WeatherGod> I needed to categorize and group the symptoms
<nigel_nb> thats how you ended up there, ah!
<WeatherGod> different people had freezes at different times
<WeatherGod> yes
<WeatherGod> and different levels of freezes
<nigel_nb> I did wonder
<nigel_nb> isn't this one coz the driver is not able to handle compiz?
<WeatherGod> I have no clue what to do for them... but they stand a better chance this way
<WeatherGod> no, I don't think so
<nigel_nb> but what do we do, set to confirmed?
<WeatherGod> but, he could always turn off compiz
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> compiz is one major eye candy to switch to linux
<WeatherGod> never used it myself
<WeatherGod> poor EeePC
<nigel_nb> I disliked jaunty just because I couldn't use compiz
<WeatherGod> I use linux because of a superior development platform
<WeatherGod> vi + make + gcc is awesome
<nigel_nb> same here
<nigel_nb> linux + apache +php
<WeatherGod> plus, Windows refused to reinstall on my computer awhile back
<WeatherGod> grabbed RedHat and tried it out
<nigel_nb> I technically have a dual-boot system
<WeatherGod> never looked back
<nigel_nb> but been ages since I logged into the windows partition
<WeatherGod> Windows free for 5 years
<nigel_nb> its just there coz I regret paying for it
<WeatherGod> hehe
<nigel_nb> apparently when u buy your computer
<nigel_nb> if u dont agree to the eula, you can get your money back
<WeatherGod> yeah... that's is going by the wayside lately
<maco> nigel_nb: with varying success
<WeatherGod> I build my own or buy linux laptops
<nigel_nb> maco: anyway, I'm stuck with widows vista
<WeatherGod> hence my EeePC
<nigel_nb> learned my lesson
<nigel_nb> only buy dell/ibm
<nigel_nb> dell gives ubuntu
<nigel_nb> and ibm gives No OS option
<WeatherGod> that's good
<WeatherGod> knew about dell, didn't know ibm did that
<nigel_nb> i mean lennovo
<nigel_nb> same
<nigel_nb> they had the option then, they still do
<nigel_nb> its nice to save 3K
<nigel_nb> in Indian currency
<WeatherGod> about to say...
<nigel_nb> on a different note, nice to see you maco :)
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: hehe
<WeatherGod> anyway, I am sort of willing to mark that bug as Triaged or Confirmed for now
<WeatherGod> at least until I get some more info
<WeatherGod> from others, that is
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> maco: can you take a look at a bug report for me
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: have you heard of acer having issues with gnome-power-manager?
<WeatherGod> heh, just got another person filing a bug in someone else's report
<WeatherGod> maybe... I don't recall anything off the top of my head though
<WeatherGod> I usually don't pay too much attention to make/model, though
<nigel_nb> I remember vaguely, cant remember where
<nigel_nb> there is this bug, which I think has something to do with the hardware
<nigel_nb> I guess staying awake for more than 20 hours * could * impair memory
<WeatherGod> yeah... getting there for myself
<WeatherGod> I  gotta sleep
<WeatherGod> good night everybody
<nigel_nb> night WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> Just had an idea...
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: back again?
<WeatherGod> as a way to combat bug reports falling through the cracks, what if there was a separate RSS feed for the bug reports that go untouched
<WeatherGod> yeah, wanted to flesh this one out
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: there is a link
<WeatherGod> oh?
<nigel_nb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<nigel_nb> save it into favorites
<nigel_nb> that are "the new bugs"
<WeatherGod> well, yes, but they are all of the new bugs
<nigel_nb> yea, the ones that were not touched
<WeatherGod> what about ones that haven't been touched for a few days
<nigel_nb> there is one for about to expire bugs
<nigel_nb> but thats no action for 60 days
<WeatherGod> but, it has to have been touched to be set to incomplete
<WeatherGod> let's call them virgin bugs...
<WeatherGod> haven't been touched
<nigel_nb> the link I gave you are all "new bugs" ones with status new
<dtchen> (err, let's not go there for various gender-sensitive reasons)
<nigel_nb> haha
<WeatherGod> work with me here... I am a little sleep deprived...
<nigel_nb> tried using advanced search?
<WeatherGod> now, this RSS feed wouldn't have the brand-new virgin bugs
<WeatherGod> it would have virgin bugs that have been reported, but still not touched for several days
<WeatherGod> the Advanced search can't control how old the bugs are
<WeatherGod> only their status
<nigel_nb> i got your point
<nigel_nb> u want all the bugs that were reported
<nigel_nb> without anyone commenting on them ever
<nigel_nb> right?
<WeatherGod> exactly... but not those that are brand-spanking new
<WeatherGod> consider it a secondary triage
<nigel_nb> cud ask in #launchpad if something cud be done
<WeatherGod> heck... let's get a little bit more general than that...
<WeatherGod> wouldn't it be cool to contruct your own RSS feed based upon search criteria?
<WeatherGod> kill "search".... call it filter
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: there might already be some test code for this
<nigel_nb> lemme look around
<WeatherGod> ok
<nigel_nb> there is some qa team stuff floating around
<nigel_nb> lemme look
<WeatherGod> and,  members of the bug squad could share and customize their RSS feeds
<WeatherGod> have a set of standard ones, maybe
<nigel_nb> trust me rss feed is not that awesome for bug squad
<nigel_nb> it flashes by too fast
<WeatherGod> what do you use?
<nigel_nb> I use custom links
<nigel_nb> that way I get to see it on my browser
<WeatherGod> I use Google Reader
<WeatherGod> I see the titles
<nigel_nb> this is faster in one sense
<nigel_nb> i get to see the packages too
<nigel_nb> so, if I feel its something I can't handle I skip it
<WeatherGod> yeah, I have to click on the title to see which package
<WeatherGod> but I find myself changing the package too often
<nigel_nb> try this way for a few days then
<nigel_nb> me too
<WeatherGod> I will
<nigel_nb> when you read the filed package with the title, you get a basic idea whether it needs changing
<WeatherGod> yeah... but it is nice to have the "did I read this one yet"
<WeatherGod> in a search result, you can't tell
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> u keep opening it in a new window
<WeatherGod> since I am always going back and forth between things, that is essential for me
<nigel_nb> the link gets the clicked color
<nigel_nb> new tab, not new window
<WeatherGod> yeah, I gotta modify LaunchPad's CSS for visited links...
<WeatherGod> too similar to unvisited links...
<WeatherGod> at least for me
<nigel_nb> correction, it doesn't
<WeatherGod> well, that answers that
<WeatherGod> I am a bit colorblind... I have gotten used to that
<WeatherGod> I prefer bold/unbold
<nigel_nb> ah
<WeatherGod> hence why I like RSS readers
<nigel_nb> in that case, its a good idea
<WeatherGod> plus, the next time I hit refresh, the visited ones go away
<nigel_nb> ohh
<nigel_nb> that helps
<WeatherGod> nice to keep it clean that way
<WeatherGod> yes, it does
<nigel_nb> but i didn't like google reader to be honest
<nigel_nb> i use igoogle for feeds
<WeatherGod> ah... I don't use igoogle at all, so I just use the Reader
<WeatherGod> it isn't the best... but it works well enough
<nigel_nb> my office blocked google reader ;)
<WeatherGod> and google has a "sort by magic" feature
<nigel_nb> igoogle remains unblocked :P
<WeatherGod> don't know how it works, but the relevant Slashdot articles come up first
<WeatherGod> go figure
<WeatherGod> ok... well I got that virgin bug idea out in the open...
<nigel_nb> back to bed?
<WeatherGod> obviously, need a better name for it
<WeatherGod> yeah... I promise!
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> recently someone I know kicked himself when I didn't believe him
<WeatherGod> good night
<nigel_nb> g nite (I wonder, its afternoon here already)
<WeatherGod> in India?
<WeatherGod> (you mentioned indian currency earlier)
<nigel_nb> yeah
<WeatherGod> that explains that...
<nigel_nb> I work nights though
<nigel_nb> so my sleep cycle in synced with US :(
<WeatherGod> which explains why I see you online during the day
<WeatherGod> ok
<nigel_nb> hehe
<WeatherGod> ok, I promise... I am going to put my computer down... and walk away
<nigel_nb> its a weekend anyway
<WeatherGod> that's what someone else told me an hour ago
<WeatherGod> byes
<TheNewAndy> there is a package I can't install because of missing dependencies (openbve), what do I file the bug under?
<pfred1> hi I just ran the updated and ended up with an unusuable system should I file a bug report?
<^arky^> hi jcastro you around
<janis_l> Can i get help on how i could contribute by fixing bugs
<janis_l> I have joined in launchpad bug-squad group, but i can't find anything to fix and i can't find any information on wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInolved
<deuxpi> janis_l: hi! On this page you will find a link to "How to triage"
<deuxpi> janis_l: Triaging bug is an important part of making the best out of bug reports to improve Ubuntu
<janis_l> thx, i'll read it!
<seme> hey guys... I'm new to contributing to ubuntu and I wanted to submit something I would call a bug but I'm not sure if it fits.. basically I've been looking at the menu and packages are placed in what I would think is just the wrong location... Would that go under bug?
<hggdh> seme: difficult to say -- if you have one specific package you feel is not correctly placed, then yes; if, OTOH, you feel many of them are wrong, this should probably be sent to
<hggdh> the Ubuntu devel-discuss mailing list (with details) or to Brainstorm
<seme> I see
<seme> yeah I mean I saw a few of them and then it just snowballed
<seme> I've actually been writing up what I would think is an appropriate fix
<hggdh> can you give me some examples?
<seme> what is the list address?
<hggdh> seme: see http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-devel-discuss
<seme> for example kicad and eagle are put in the programming category but really these are Electronics
<hggdh> Is there an Electronics category?
<seme> Piklab is in programming too but I guess you could argue that since you are programming it belongs there however I think since you would never be using it without electronics equipment perhaps it should be in electronics too
<seme> yeah
<hggdh> then I think it is worth a bug
 * hggdh left electronics a long time ago
<billio> Hi, I'm new to this game. I think I've hit a bug in an update package.
<billio> I'm running Karmic on my laptop, and today the update manager offered a list of updates
<billio> including kernel and Xorg. I ran them through and rebooted.
<billio> Since then my keyboard has gone silly.
<billio> At least it has for Gnome terminal, and my home-grown apps.
<andre__> define "silly".
<billio> It seems to be OK on here though. : # @ " £ have moved around.
<andre__> so check your keyboard layout settings?
<andre__> "on here" means which application?
<billio> They were OK before the update.
<billio> I'm running konversation
<billio> I just did a quick check and emacs seems to be OK too? I'm puzzled.
<billio> I checked System->Preferences->Keyboard and that says UK, Generic 105 keyboard
<seme> christ what mailing list software are they using for ubuntu-devel-discuss
<seme> tell me it isn't mailman
<seme> :)
<jpds> seme: It is.
<jpds> seme: It's been like that for.... years now?
<hggdh> since pretty much the start (or near enough
<seme> seriously that has to be one of the worst mailing list web interfaces ever... its ok for managing membership I guess but sucks as a web interface... is it mirrored on google groups?
<hggdh> it is mirrored (at least) on gmane.org
<WeatherGod> quick apport-collect question...
<WeatherGod> i got a user who accidentially mis-set his permissions and now can't use apport-collect to update his report
<WeatherGod> how does he go about fixing his setting
<WeatherGod> hggdh, thanks for taking care of that high-profile bug report with the rant
<hggdh> WeatherGod: welcome. I am alos trying to remember the location for your question
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I think I got it
<hggdh> on ~/.cache/lp_credentials, the user has to rm the cached permission
<hggdh> so that next run apport-collect will drive a new authorisation request
<WeatherGod> is that a particular line in that file, or should he just remove it?
<hggdh> just remove it, and do it again. It is a text file, but some data there cannot be changed unilatereally
<WeatherGod> ok, will do
<WeatherGod> oh, and I like the improvements to the HowToTriage page
<hggdh> good ;-) the pages are free to be edit by anyone
<WeatherGod> I am gonna look through and try out those tools
<WeatherGod> I only have one of the firefox plugins right now
<WeatherGod> I do have a comment about the "classes"...
<WeatherGod> the IRC text in a browser is pretty bad
<hggdh> meaning?
<WeatherGod> you have the time stamps and the user names, but no formatting
<WeatherGod> reading this stuff in Pidgin is easy because of the colors and formatting
<WeatherGod> maybe there might be some sort of grep/sed command that could edit the IRC text and add formatting
<hggdh> well, the IRC logs are usually saved in text format
<hggdh> but I guess it would be pretty easy to write a formatter for them
<WeatherGod> yeah...
<WeatherGod> if one doesn't exist already
<hggdh> and then we could provide a formatted (*and* cleaned) option, and the raw one
<WeatherGod> keep it simple... have a link to the log page
<WeatherGod> and display the pretty one with all the wiki marks
<hggdh> it is probable that the folks at #ubuntu-classroom might have something like that
<WeatherGod> maybe... I'll head over there and see if anyone is around
<WeatherGod> so, hggdh, how do we want to modify these pages... do we want to start with just adding a link to the pretty html pages?
<yofel_> hm, good idea. What I especially like is that you can reference the times in the html log by just appending #tHH:MM to the link (or just click on the time on the log page)
<WeatherGod> yofel_, oooh, that is nice
<hggdh> WeatherGod: how about making the pretty ones the default, and linking the raw ones?
<WeatherGod> ok, but are we displaying the html ones in the wiki page?
<WeatherGod> consider this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/ReportBugs2
<WeatherGod> are we going to edit this page to show the html (somehow) and have a link at the top to the raw page?
<yofel> hm,  is that even possible in the wiki?
<WeatherGod> I remember  something about a limited class of html markup being possible in wikipedia
<WeatherGod> but highly discouraged
<yofel> yay, found a wiki bug
<WeatherGod> oh?
<yofel> the german translation for the edition help links to the German links. like 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyntaxReferenz'
<yofel> which doesn't exits
<yofel> *exist
<jmarsden> yofel: That's not a bug, now you have the opportunity to create that page and practice your German :)
<yofel> 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyntaxReference' would be the right one
<yofel> jmarsden: ahh... nice err.... feature
<WeatherGod> see, its not a bug... its a feature!
<yofel> might as well make me a  note to do that tomorrow...
<yofel> hm, rather like the next week...
<WeatherGod> meh, just run google translate on it, and let the Germans figure it out...
<WeatherGod> :-P
<yofel> WeatherGod: haha, I somehow get the feeling that using google translate on a syntax reference would be a bad idea ^^
<WeatherGod> actually, you know... that isn't that bad of an idea...
<WeatherGod> think about it... if someone is surfing wiki pages, and encounters a page that isn't available in their language...
<WeatherGod> then why shouldn't it provide an auto-translated version from one of the more active versions in the  other languages, and make it available for users to fix
<yofel> I still think that auto-translation would be bad
<yofel> but I would like to have a link to the original one
<yofel> meh, lemme switch my wiki language to english
<WeatherGod> well, of course the auto-translation would be bad... but at least it provides a jumping point
<WeatherGod> of course... you would need to make it obvious that it was auto-translated
<yofel> er... not supported? o.O
<yofel> (changing language)
<WeatherGod> maybe it is using the browser id string?
<jmarsden> WeatherGod: I'm not convinced.  Many technical people use English as a second language, and their ability to understand a correct English page is better than their ability to understand an incorect (Google-translated) German/French/Spanish/Russian/etc page).  If people do want an autotranslated version they can use Google to get one...
<yofel> yep, and that's the only thing it supports
 * yofel goes diggin through the ffx settings
<WeatherGod> jmarsden, that is true... I guess I am a bit sheltered with english being my only fluent language
<WeatherGod> although, I can read bits and pieces of various european languages
<yofel> better :)
<WeatherGod> I guess I am just used to finding everything in English and never looking in other languages
<WeatherGod> yofel, so it was the browser string?
<yofel> WeatherGod: yep, the wiki settings even says '<Browser preset>'. But that's a bit... annoying
<jmarsden> I grew up in Germany, spent years in the Philippines, etc etc.  I can (to some degree, not 100% fluent) speak/read French, German, Tagalog, Spanish and a very little Russian :)  As well as my native English.  I often read those multilingual instruction booklets in a random language just for the fun of it, instead of reading the English bit :)
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> and that would make you a nerd...
<WeatherGod> :-P
<WeatherGod> yofel, I definitely hate websites that modify their behavior based on the browser string
<WeatherGod> setting defaults, that's fine, but refusing to change the language is ridiculous
<yofel> well, I can live with it as long as it's configurable. Not in this case
<WeatherGod> I had a bit of a fight with Microsoft recently for their update to Exchange 2010
<WeatherGod> they also read the browser string, and will force the user into a particular mode for their webmail
<yofel> ...
<WeatherGod> well, they didn't recognize Shiretoko
<WeatherGod> took me an entire week to figure that one out
<WeatherGod> Microsoft was telling me for the longest time that they don't want to support those browsers...
<WeatherGod> I pointed out that even Gmail allows me to log in using eLinks
<WeatherGod> that shut them up
<yofel> hehe
<WeatherGod> don't know what happened though... by then, all my fellow students having trouble modified their browser strings to pretend to be Firefox 3.5
<WeatherGod> but, damn, it felt good to stick it to them
<nigel_nb> oh hai WeatherGod
 * WeatherGod waves
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, how long without sleep are you going now?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: something like 1 hour
<WeatherGod> oh, good
<WeatherGod> yofel, so we kinda got off on a tangent...
<WeatherGod> what do we want to do about those pages?
<yofel> hm, lemme get to actually read the wiki help...
<nigel_nb> hggdh: sorry about lst nght
<hggdh> nigel_nb: no problem, figured you had an issue
<nigel_nb> my laptop's battery was dead
<nigel_nb> power went out
<yofel> hm, can't find a way to embed another html page now. Maybe we should keep the raw log on the main page and put a 'Colored Log' link above it?
<nigel_nb> and my screen just blacked out
<nigel_nb> to answer your earlier question hggdh, I'm a computer student, I know a "little bit" of C++
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ok
<hggdh> nigel_nb: the point I was trying to make is that we do not have enough to work on that bug
<nigel_nb> ah
<hggdh> it is clear that empathy/PA is aborting on an assertion
<nigel_nb> what I wanted to know was, how do i get the user to run a trace?
<hggdh> but without the code path, it is difficult
<hggdh> so
<WeatherGod> yofel... that is what I am thinking for now
<hggdh> nigel_nb: if the user is not confortable with low-level debug work, it will be difficult
<nigel_nb> hggdh: but we can't really ignore, we've got some serious flames recently
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: did u do something about yday's flame?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: because the OR needs to download the PA, empathy, and (probably) GTK debug packages
<hggdh> and then run it under GDB, with a breakpoint set on the assertion
<nigel_nb> ah, a pain
<hggdh> yes
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, looks like hddgh took care of it
<nigel_nb> awesome :)
<WeatherGod> doesn't anybody use ddd anymore?
<nigel_nb> ddd?
<hggdh> :-) sometimes I do
<hggdh> and insight
<WeatherGod> haven't tried insight
<WeatherGod> any good?
<nigel_nb> so what do I do on the bug?
<hggdh> ddd is a graphical option for a debug session
<nigel_nb> oh
<hggdh> nigel_nb: right now -- set it to PA, and you could check if someone with PA experience can suggest something
<hggdh> this may be known, already
<nigel_nb> daniel?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: what was the bug #?
<hggdh> Yes, Dan comes to mind, poor guy
<nigel_nb> bug 492136
<hggdh> bloody ubot4
<nigel_nb> urgg
<nigel_nb> still trouble with the bot
<WeatherGod> how do these bots break?  makes no sense
<hggdh> maco, any suggestions/ knowledge you can impart on us re. https://launchpad.net/bugs/492136
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> we upgraded LP, this may have something to do with it
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> hggdh: btw, upstream developer replied that its not an upstream bug
<hggdh> eh?
<hggdh> looking
<maco> hggdh: no idea. thats the version that was in -proposed a couple weeks ago right? it was supposed to fix a bunch of the other crashes but maybe was not complete enough?
<maco> if its not a bug in empathy's code....could be a bug in one of the libraries its built against. thatd be sucky to track down...
<hggdh> yeah... the hell of it is that it is going down on an assertion failure, so no crash -- and no apport niceness
<maco> i hate assert()  ><
<WeatherGod> what's wrong with assert()s... I like them
<hggdh> WeatherGod: right now it means we do not have a backtrace
<WeatherGod> much cleaner than stupid if statements with throws
<hggdh> I would rather have the assert() fail with a (say) divide-by-zero, so we would get a BT
<WeatherGod> well, there should be a tool that could build a stack trace upto an expected assert failure
<WeatherGod> some sort of profiler thing, maybe
<hggdh> there *should*, or there *is*? ;-)
<WeatherGod> I don't deal with that sort of programming... I just would have expected one to exist
<WeatherGod> I mean, we can profile code
<WeatherGod> how hard is it to use that profile to build a live stacktrace?
<hggdh> pretty hard. We do not necessarily have the code path, and it may be split in multiple threads
<WeatherGod> eww, yeah, that would be an issue
<hggdh> ah well. I will download the PA source, and see what is happening there
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I've changed the package and commented, for now
<hggdh> nigel_nb: thank you
<nigel_nb> looks like this is too big for me to handle
<nigel_nb> but I'd like to learn though :)
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, but isn't it fun, though?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: depends on your definition of fun
<WeatherGod> yeah, well... I like pain and suffering... that's why I am a grad student
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> this is the most fun that i get to have
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I marked it incomplete, and added a question to the OR
<nigel_nb> hggdh: :) tks
<hggdh> welcome
<nigel_nb> i gotta get back to "pretend" to work
<nigel_nb> lazy saturday nite ;)
<dtchen> well, b in that case is NULL
<dtchen> but yes, I need a bt
<dtchen> and with my PA hat on, I really need it to be reproduced in 0.9.21 from the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<hggdh> ah, this is good! nigel_nb ^^
<WeatherGod> dtchen, any sort of tricks to get a bt from a failed assert?
<hggdh> and there are two different codepaths to pa_memblock_acquire :-(
<nigel_nb> dtchen: that was fast work
<nigel_nb> hggdh: so whats our next step?
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, daniel's debug-fu is strong
<hggdh> nigel_nb: as Daniel pointed out, ask the OR to install the PA from the PPA
<maco> daniel's been doing this sort of craziness for >10 years
<dtchen> ooh
<maco> dtchen: pssst where are you?
<nigel_nb> maco: i guess he's seen it all
<dtchen> it has to be through pa_memexport_put()
<dtchen> the other path will bail immediately due to prior identical asserts
<hggdh> yes indeed, did not get that far
<dtchen> anyhow, that's my guess
<WeatherGod> dtchen, one person's guess is another person's expert opinion
<dtchen> well, we're really only surmising until there's a bt
<nigel_nb> so, baseline is, we need a BT
<dtchen> however, if we want a bt, he'll need to use Karmic's PA not the PPA's
<dtchen> unless he installs all the -dbg
<hggdh> dtchen: it will not help, since there is no apport involvement
<dtchen> I guess I should link our gdb pulseaudio instructions on the wiki
<hggdh> so the OR will have to manually install all needed dbgsym/dbg
<hggdh> may I humbly ask you to? ;-)
<dtchen> yeah, waiting for a very slow web browser
<hggdh> an, interesting. there is this 'shm_open() failed" just before the error
<hggdh> and *if* the code path is coming from pastream.c, then it *needs* shm
<dtchen> could also ask the reporter to use enable-shm = no in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf (or ~/.pulse/daemon.conf)
<nigel_nb> I gotta go hggdh, later
<WeatherGod> I am having difficulty with setting my lp-login for bzr...
<WeatherGod> keeps saying that the url is permanetly redirected to another one
<WeatherGod> oh, wait... I think I know what it is
<WeatherGod> heh, it doesn't like the aliases
<hggdh> dtchen: will ask, thank you
<WeatherGod> is there any particular reason why bzr is at version 1.13 in Jaunty?
<hggdh> perhaps because this was the released version
<WeatherGod> ok, so there probably isn't any limiting reason why I can't go and grab a more recent version?
<hggdh> apart from having breakage from incompatible API/ABIs, no
<WeatherGod> well, there is only one bzr repo that I want, so I am not worried about any others
<WeatherGod> unless you mean package dependencies?
<WeatherGod> guess I should just give it a shot
<dtchen> I'm using 2.1.0+b1+4865+131~9.04 from the nightly for jaunty, but that's because I had an earlier problem and was asked to test a snap
<dtchen> (and subsequently forgot to deactivate the deb. Oops. Not really an issue, though.)
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> btw, has anyone here tried both bzr and git?
<hggdh> so you should be good to go. Anyway, if you *had* a problem, all you would need to do would be reinstall the official
<WeatherGod> does anyone have a preference/
<WeatherGod> yeah
<hggdh> I use git for some upstream packages (mostly Gnome and GNU)
<hggdh> it is your choice, I do not tend either way
<WeatherGod> I have been using svn
<WeatherGod> not that I have problems with it... just curious if there is anything better
<hggdh> theoretically, both git and bzr are better than svn
<yofel> what svn has that others don't is that you can make sub-folder checkouts
<yofel> other than that I use git most of the time, might learn bzr for launchpad though
<WeatherGod> oh, I use sub-folder checkouts all the time
<WeatherGod> bzr and git not having that is not very good for me
<yofel> WeatherGod: yeah, me too, but since bzr and git copy the whole repository to make it available offline, sub-folder checkouts don't make sense
<WeatherGod> I would just like some better/intuitive branching/remerging tools
<yofel> WeatherGod: but they still use less hard disk space since they don't need to keep file copies in .svn in every folder
<WeatherGod> I guess... still not quite too sure why that precludes sub-folder checkouts
<yofel> depends on what you need
<WeatherGod> but, they have the entire repo... how is it less space?
<yofel> for projects like the kernel, vlc, etc. git is much better
<yofel> but when you need sub-folder checkout you could use git-svn
<yofel> I use that a lot
<WeatherGod> how does that work?
<WeatherGod> is that locally git, remotely svn?
<yofel> WeatherGod: it imports the svn repository into a local git repository
<yofel> WeatherGod: yep
<WeatherGod> oooh, that might be nice...
<WeatherGod> that way, I don't have to keep reconnecting to my server just to view the file history
<yofel> as long as you don't need too many svn:properties it's really nice
<WeatherGod> I might look into that, and it probably won't require too much change from my current setup
<yofel> and with fetch/rebase you can always keep a linear history
<yofel> I haven't yet figured out how to do that with bzr
<WeatherGod> cool
<yofel> could someone set bug 402188 to triaged? Thx.
<yofel> hm... ubot4 still broken?
<hggdh> yofel: done. You should subscribe Ubuntu Stabel Release Update also
<yofel> hggdh: already did that a month ago
<hggdh> oh, I see.
<hggdh> And also propose a debdiff for Lucid
<yofel> hggdh: it would be better to merge it from debian, the patch is included there with several others
<hggdh> yofel: OK. I did not read the comments, is this stated there?
<yofel> hggdh: I put a note in the description
<hggdh> yofel: thank you. So Lucid is taken care of, the only pending issue is if it would be approved for SRU
<yofel> yes
<hggdh> for Karmic, of course
<hggdh> yofel: thank you
<yofel> well, this really is more an annoyance, but if you use gvim from a terminal it really breaks your workflow :/
<hggdh> yes, been there, seen it
<hggdh> <sigh/> sftp-ing 60G takes a looong time
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-06
<seme> how does one search the mailing list
<seme> all I can find are these crappy archive pages
<seme> which doesn't really do much for me
<maco> you could do a google site search
<seme> true
<seme> there isn't an interface to search through the mailing lists on the ubuntu site?
<Flannel> seme: Which mailing list?
<seme> ubuntu-devel-discuss
<Flannel> seme: http://dir.gmane.org/index.php?prefix=gmane.linux.ubuntu  Archives a lot of them, and has some more searchability  http://dir.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.discuss
<fcuk112> in ubuntu bugs advanced search, would it be useful to have an option to show bugs that have been reproduced?  i think it would help devs.
<fcuk112> since there is already a flag for it in launchpad i don't think it would be too difficult to add.
<hggdh> fcuk112: in theory, all bugs in Triaged state, and a lot of the Confirmed have been reproduced, or considered good enough for maintainer attention
<fcuk112> hggdh: hummm it is not always the case...  a count of how many people are impacted would be useful too to allow devs to focus their energy.  at the moment it's hard to seperate those nasty transient bugs from those that can easily be reproduced and resolved.  another thing i have an issue with it is hard to drill down into bugs that don't yet have a patch.
<hggdh> well. For the count -- the "I am/am not affected" helps there, as does the # of duplicates
<hggdh> for the "without a patch" -- a bit more difficult, since most of the times we end up upstreaming the issue
<hggdh> but, anyway
<hggdh> we already have quite a number of bugs *with* patches, and still have not gone through them
<hggdh> so I am not sure how much it would help, having this option
<hggdh> finally -- if a triaged bug is not good enough for maintainer's attention... then it probably means it has been raised to triaged erroneously
<fcuk112> Yes, the "I am/am not affected" is useful, it would be nice to have an additional column in the search results screen to show # affected.  What do you think?
<hggdh> now, yes, I agree. it should be visible, either in the search, or in the bug itself
<fcuk112> can we get someone to look into it?  what would be the best way to do that?
<micahg> fcuk112: there should already be a bug report for it
 * micahg is looking
<hggdh> this would be a Malone (the LP bug tracker component); I would be surprised if there is not already a but for it
<hggdh> heh. micahg preempted my response
<fcuk112> :)
<micahg> bug 271332
<hggdh> thanks micahg
<micahg> ugh, any estimate on ubot4?
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/271332
<hggdh> not to my knowledge. jdps was/is looking
<hggdh> just subsribed myself to the bug. "the next few days", it says. since what, May?
<micahg> it's low priority with no one assigned, doubt it'll be looked at before mid next year
<hggdh> nooo, since Sep 2008!
<micahg> it's open source though, so they take patches :)
<hggdh> I guess so. Pretty good point for a hacker to look at
<hggdh> dammit. Again you preempted me ;-)
<linuxuser_ubuntu> hi
<linuxuser_ubuntu> I recently downloaded the Ubuntu Karmic Koala and installed it on my Samsung NC10 netbook.
<linuxuser_ubuntu> I am getting a mountall error while booting up Ubuntu on this netbook
<linuxuser_ubuntu> Please help
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: try #ubuntu
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, this is posted as a bug in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mountall/+bug/456806
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: ok, so you're asking about the bug...we don
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, which is why I posted this in this channel
<micahg> ''t do regular support, but we do look at and help file bugs :)
 * micahg is looking
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, the bug is cosidered to be fixed but I do not see a solution listed there
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: it's been fixed in the latest development version
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: you said it happens when you boot though
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, yes it happens when linux is loading
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: does this work for you? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mountall/+bug/456806/comments/8
<hggdh> also, a new mountall has been released (probably in karmic-proposed now
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, the exact error I get is mountall: fsck . [607] killed by TERM signal.General fsck error
<micahg> hggdh: nothing in proposed yet
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> Scott released on Lucid
<micahg> yep
<hggdh> so we need a SRU
<micahg> hggdh: that's why I was asking linuxuser_ubuntu if that fix in the comment works :)
<hggdh> but yes, comment 8 should do the trick
<micahg> hggdh: that's the one I posted
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, I will check it out and see if it works for me.
<hggdh> yes indeed, I was acknowledging you
<micahg> linuxuser_ubuntu: if you confirm it does, I'll prepare the patch
<hggdh> SRUitis still strorn, I see ;-)
<hggdh> strong
<micahg> hggdh: just uploaded a test build for apparmor allowing chromium :)
<hggdh> LOL
<micahg> I see my SRU for apport still didn't wasn't allowed :(
<micahg> or rather approved
<hggdh> I think they are busy with alpha1 right now
<micahg> yeah
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, Thanks a lot. I think it has solved my problem.
<micahg> ok, I'll prepare the patch a little later
<micahg> thanks linuxuser_ubuntu
<hggdh> linuxuser_ubuntu: can you add a comment on the bug stating you tested it and it works?
<linuxuser_ubuntu> hggdh, Yes I will. How do I do it ?
<micahg> hggdh: actually, it might be better if linuxuser_ubuntu tests a build I make with the patch
<hggdh> ah, OK. linuxuser_ubuntu ^^
<linuxuser_ubuntu> micahg, I may not be able to download the patch if it is huge. I am using a 64kpbs dialup connection. heh
<hggdh> and, with that, I call it a night. Bed awaits
<linuxuser_ubuntu> \quit
 * bcurtiswx kicks micahg's ethernet card
<micahg> bcurtiswx: ath9k on karmic :)
<bcurtiswx> :)
 * micahg probably needs a reboot after the kernel update
 * bcurtiswx knows you will
 * micahg didn't think it would kill the wireless
<micahg> bcurtiswx: just rebooted so I hope it's better :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg: yeah hopefully
<spO> hi
<spO> when is the gcc version going to be updated from gcc version 4.4.1 to 4.4.3 ?
<micahg> spO: lucid is on 4.4.2 right now
<spO> yeah
<spO> well when is karmic going to use 4.4.2 ?
<micahg> karmic will not be changing
<spO> are karmic people sleepy or something? how do i update that and allow everyone else to updat eit
<spO> huh?
<spO> WTF
<micahg> spO: we don't jump versions in stable releases
<spO> is this because karmic was a mishap?
<spO> i heard that karmic was a mishap
<micahg> spO: what do you mean?
<spO> 4.4.0 and 4.4.1 are said to be HIGHLY BUGGY
<spO> [19:43:59] * Now talking in #mplayer
<spO> [19:43:59] * Topic is 'Do NOT paste inside the channel, use www.pastebin.com | gcc 4.4.0 causes problems, use >= gcc 4.4.2 | http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ | svn co svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk | 64bit real codecs available, win32 dlls still need 32bit mplayer, in /usr/local/lib/codecs | 1080 h264 requires 2.4ghz c2d / amd x2 2.8ghz+ | no plugin help | windows builds: http://oss.netfarm.it/mplayer-wi
<spO> the gcc version is not stable
<micahg> spO: the karmic version has been patched quite a bit
<spO> ?
<micahg> spO: is something still broke?
<spO> just rad that topci okay
<micahg> spO: I donm't see anything there
<spO> i don't like you
<micahg> !coc > sp0
<micahg> ubot4: I need you
<ubot4> Factoid 'I need you' not found
<micahg> ubot4: coc
<ubot4> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<spO> ?
<spO> are you joking?
<micahg> spO: no
<spO> whatever you think I did, you lacked respect for what i said
<spO> this is highly subjective
<micahg> You said you don't like me, that violates the coc as I understand it
 * micahg is trying to help
<spO> i kept on saying something, and you acted like you didn't understand what iw as saying
<spO> it was meant to cause disrespect for the words that i said
<micahg> you said gcc-4.4 was buggy before 4.4.2, you posted a link with no information, I asked you for another one
<spO> the #mplayer topic says that 4.4.0 and 4.4.1 cause bugs
<spO> you can go to #mplayer
<spO> they are the people who wrote it
<micahg> spO: I don't have time to chase a ghost...do you have a link to gcc or something more authoritative?
<spO> you cause me frustration and stress
<micahg> spO: you might want to take this to #ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  = "Collecting problem information ... This might take a few minutes. ............." it just filled the 80x25 screen with 2000 dots, at about 1/2 sec per is 15 minutes.  I have never seen it take this long.
<CarlFK> any chance it is stuck in a loop?
<emma> I went to report a bug and i was redirected to this page -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<emma> At the beginning of that page it says, If you've come here when trying to file a bug about Ubuntu in Launchpad this was deliberate.
<emma> Does that mean that it's some sort of punative action?
<CarlFK> no
<emma> Something about it seems wrong. And the wording makes it seem like I was kicked from launchpad.
<CarlFK> yeah, I was kind bothered by it too
<emma> the entire experience makes me feel like saying fine then forget it. It's already a bit of a hassle to bother reporting a bug.
<CarlFK> ditto
<CarlFK> especially when the recommended "utunbu-bug" thing as been collecting info for over 20 min...  grumble
<CarlFK> I am sure the number of reports has dropped.  I only hope that the quality of info has made up for it
<micahg> CarlFK: the number hasn't dropped and the quality is better
<Hellow> Bleh, why did they have to add *that* crap to Launchpad?
<micahg> emma: what bug are you trying to file?
<Hellow> For most people, it will be just making the experience of trying to file a bug even harder.
<micahg> Hellow: ??
<micahg> Hellow: it's to prevent having to ask for information we need anyways
<Hellow> micahg, A "Before you file a bug, please read http://url" line at the top of the bug filing page would have been better.
<micahg> this was it saves the triagers time
<micahg> Hellow: no, because people ignore it
<micahg> we want people to use ubuntu-bug
<emma> CarlFK: i just read through the page it redirects me to. The message i'm getting is that they don't want me to file bugs on Launchpad anymore.
<CarlFK> emma: the bugs still get filed on lp - run ubuntu-bug, it collects info and uploads it as attchmetns to what you find on lp
<emma> CarlFK: I see.
<micahg> either ubuntu-bug or the report a bug link in each program
<CarlFK> assuming it actually finishes collecting info.  I am about to file a bug against u-bug
<micahg> CarlFK: apport-gtk never popped up?
<CarlFK> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  = "Collecting problem information ... This might take a few minutes. ............." it just filled the 80x25 screen with 2000 dots, at about 1/2 sec per is 15 minutes.  I have never seen it take this long.
<Hellow> Another option would have been a page directly after clicking "File Bug" or whatever it is that says "Before you file a bug on Launchpad, please read url" then "If you have read that page and wish to continue with filing a bug, please press button at the bottom of the page".
<CarlFK> except it has now filled a 80x50 term window, still dotting.....
<Hellow> Instead of a hard link to the Ubuntu Community Documentation page.
<Hellow> s/link/redirect
<emma> CarlFK: Then the message I'm getting is that Canonical has created a launchpad which is not human readable/writable.
<micahg> CarlFK: I'd say CTRL-C it and try again
<CarlFK> emma: incorrect...  just roll with it for now
<emma> Okay
<CarlFK> emma: you can't critized it like this till you have tried it.  then you can, and it will make more sense :)
<emma> micahg: im going to try to submit a bug report on irssi.
<micahg> emma: ah, so, ubuntu-bug irssi
<emma> alright.
<Hellow> I also just noticed a bad flaw with wanting everyone to use ubuntu-bug: Quite a few people who use Launchpad don't use Ubuntu or Debian.
<micahg> Hellow: ubuntu-bug is only for Ubuntu
<maco> Hellow: non http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/* pages accept bugs through the web interface
<maco> only ubuntu paths tell you to go use ubuntu-bug
<Hellow> maco, Ah, thanks. I didn't know that one.
<CarlFK> is it OK to have /n in a translated string?
<CarlFK> _('The collected information can be sent to the developers to improve the\n'   'application. This might take a few minutes.'))
<micahg> CarlFK: idk
<CarlFK> Package ubuntu-bug does not exist
<CarlFK> what package is it in?
<micahg> apport
<micahg> CarlFK: what bug are you filing against ubuntu-bug?
<CarlFK> that it is taking so long
<micahg> CarlFK: did you retry?
<CarlFK> not yet
<aburch> Can somebody verify that anyevent-perl is really a duplicate of libanyevent-perl and then requesting removal? See also #470560.
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/493048
<emma> Is that a good bug report
<emma> ^
<micahg> emma: looks good
<CarlFK> #397140
<CarlFK> bug 397140
<micahg> ubot4: bug 397140
<micahg> ugh
<CarlFK> I am not having a good bug day
<emma> CarlFK: micahg the ubuntu-bug thing is not as bad as i thought it was. Being redirected to a page that is written in a way that makes me wonder if I am being repremanded is not good though. I hope someone reconsiders that or at least changes the wording.
<CarlFK> emma: my feelings exactly.
<CarlFK> according to strace...
<CarlFK> gettimeofday({1260076377, 725769}, NULL) = 0
<CarlFK> select(0, NULL, NULL, NULL, {0, 16000}) = 0 (Timeout)
<micahg> aburch: looks like a duplicate package, I'll look into it a little later
<CarlFK> micahg: ^c, re-ran... still collecting...
<micahg> CarlFK: ugh, yeah, strace + ubuntu-bug apport?
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/493050
<nigel_nb> micahg: apport having an issue?
<micahg> nigel_nb: idk, CarlFK was
<nigel_nb> small world, I was just reading his report
<nigel_nb> CarlFK: just FYI, it works fine for me
<micahg> for me too
<CarlFK> it worked for apport :)
<nigel_nb> you're getting timed out?
<nigel_nb> strange
<nigel_nb> i'm not an expert at debugging though
<CarlFK> so I ran it with xforwading, and got the gui "collecting..." dialog - hitting cancel does not stop it
<nigel_nb> I've no clue, we'll have to wait and see
<nigel_nb> micahg: does this bug qualify to be confirmed as there is enough info?
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think confirmed means you can confirm
<micahg> triaged would mean enough info even if you can't confirm
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> I can't set it then
<^arky^> hi micahg
<micahg> hi ^arky^
<^arky^> howz is it going over there in windy city micahg
<micahg> ^arky^: ok
<^arky^> have you seen jcostro around ?
 * ^arky^ needs to renew his bugsquad membership 
<micahg> ^arky^: it's the weekend
<micahg> ^arky^: bugsquad is open, you mean bug-control
<^arky^> yes
<micahg> ^arky^: might have to wait until monday, don't know if any admins are on over the weekend
<^arky^> ok, I leave a message on lp then
<nigel_nb> anyone on irssi?
<dtchen> yes
<nigel_nb> dtchen: how do u change windows?
<nigel_nb> hold on, I'll give u the bug number
<dtchen> for buffers 1-10, meta+#
<dtchen> or, /win #
<nigel_nb> bug 493048, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/493048
<dtchen> (10 -> 0)
<nigel_nb> using the /join command is not supposed to change windows if I'm not mistaken?
<dtchen> it does here
<nigel_nb> what i mean is if u are in channels a,b,c
<nigel_nb> does using join again change windows?
<dtchen> yes, it does
<dtchen> it works just fine for me in Hardy, Jaunty, and Karmic
<nigel_nb> okay, so its my ignorance that I can't reproduce it
<dtchen> both joining a new channel and switching to an existing (already-joined) channel
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> when i'm using it
<nigel_nb> all new channels come like a new horizontal bar
<nigel_nb> thats normal?
<maco> no
<maco> should be a new number on the horizontal bar
<maco> though of course your .irssi/config has an effect
<maco> since it's what determines your layout
<nigel_nb> great
<nigel_nb> why is my default like this, grr
<dtchen> I should be clear that I'm using hardy-security/updates, jaunty-security/updates, and karmic
<dtchen> (so, 0.8.12-3ubuntu3.1, 0.8.12-6ubuntu1.1, and 0.8.14-1ubuntu1, respectively)
<nigel_nb> i think my issue is something at my end
<nigel_nb> but I got the bug confirmed
<nigel_nb> when u use /join to switched to an already joined channel, the extra space is creating problems
<nigel_nb> maco: feeling better?
<maco> yes thanks
<maco> and you?
<dtchen> very odd; I cannot reproduce that symptom on any of these [freshly created] users
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/guid_mountpoint.png  using the guid for the window title seems odd.  is this worth filing a bug against?
<nigel_nb> maco: I'm frustrated and sleepy, and nursing a headache
<micahg> CarlFK: yes
<dtchen> CarlFK: if you feel that the UUID is distracting, yes, please file a bug
<CarlFK> package?
<micahg> CarlFK: my geuss is it's already filed, but please check
<micahg> nautilus?
<CarlFK> micahg: yes - I filed it :)
<micahg> CarlFK: gnome?
<nigel_nb> irssi bugs should be filed upstream?
<micahg> yep: http://bugs.irssi.org/
<nigel_nb> hm, singing up
<nigel_nb> oops, signing up
<nigel_nb> irssi upstream has a very odd interface
<nigel_nb> micahg: just a confusion
<nigel_nb> bug 493048, is a bug or feature request (my instincts say bug)
<micahg> nigel_nb: low priority bug
<nigel_nb> thanks, the upstream version lets me select all this (i'm surprised though)
<nigel_nb> i mean the upstream tracker
 * micahg never played with flyspray
<nigel_nb> micahg: flyspray cannot be tracked by launchpad?
<micahg> nigel_nb: idk
<nigel_nb> not able to link it up
<micahg> nigel_nb: not on the list https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage
<micahg> nigel_nb: jsut add a note in the bug
<nigel_nb> did that
<nigel_nb> been playing around for quite some time
<nigel_nb> flyspray is a terror
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/28738
<nigel_nb> first it sent confirmation mail to my spam box
<nigel_nb> anything i can do there?
<micahg> nigel_nb: nope
<micahg> nigel_nb: unless you want to write the code for LP :)
<nigel_nb> I'll pass
<nigel_nb> I can't edit gcalctool's code
<nigel_nb> micahg: once reported upstream, we leave the original bug alone?
<nigel_nb> in confirmed, undecided?
<micahg> nigel_nb: I should mark triaged
<micahg> hold on
<nigel_nb> oh, thanks :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: done
<nigel_nb> :)
<what_if> I am working on a bug (#394373 ) and would like to know the proper steps to take in order to close it.
<andre__> URL?
<what_if> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qalculate-kde/+bug/394373
<micahg> what_if: what's the question?
<micahg> what_if: first, you don't assign yourself a bug unless you are working on a fix
<what_if> What to do now. A fix was released withthe newer packages, so I set the status to "Fix Released", but does this close the bug or must I nominate for a release?
<micahg> nominate for release if you want it in a previous release
<what_if> So assigning the bug to myself was incorrect in this case?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> you should subscribe if you want to keep up to date
<what_if> who then would I notify that a bug has been fixed and released, but that nobody updated the launchpad entry?
<micahg> what_if: no one, you should note the version that it's fixed in and marked fixed released if it's a confirmed bug, if it's an unconfirmed bug, mark as invalud
<micahg> invalid
<micahg> ubot4: status
<ubot4> Factoid 'status' not found
<micahg> ubot4: Status
<ubot4> Factoid 'Status' not found
<micahg> what_if: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<what_if> apologies... I have been assigning bugs to myself as a way to track them and assumed this was the proper way to do things.
<what_if> that said, I have one more assigned bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/206176
<what_if> that is also on it's way to being closed. Thank you for all your help, I'm still learning the way things are done in launchpad.
<micahg> what_if: no, you don't assign if you're not making a patch
<micahg> you can ask a question and subscribe
<what_if> ok, I unassigned myself. Won't do that in the future. :)
<micahg> what_if: you should probably talk to #kubuntu-devel about this bug, their new policy is to close bugs that are upstream
<micahg> thanks for helping out though what_if
<micahg> what_if: if you have a special interest in KDE, you should definitely talk to #kubuntu-devel
<what_if> YW. This is why I'm starting out with such simple bugs, until i "learn the ropes"
<micahg> what_if: have you read the initial documentation on how to triage
<micahg> in here we don't actually "fix" bugs, but get them into the hands of those that can fix
<micahg> what_if: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<what_if> I have... but am reluctant to invalidate this bug as a "read the manual" problem until I get a response back that my proposed solution fixes the problem the users are seeing.
<what_if> was also reluctant to set it to confirmed, as from here it seems to just be an issue of a change in the way the Kate program operates.
<micahg> what_if: triaged means that it's ready for a developer to look at
<micahg> what_if: if you want to "triage" bugs, you should focus on New, Incomplete, and Confirmed
<micahg> what_if: if you want to make patches/fixes, then this is the wrong channel
<micahg> what_if: I'm not trying to discourage you, but just explaining that we have different teams for these things
<what_if> I am assuming ubuntu-devel is for patches/fixes?
<micahg> what_if: no, that's for development discussion, #ubuntu-motu is for patches/fixes
<micahg> what_if: but that bug, you need to talk to #kubuntu-devel
<what_if> ok, I will get with the kubuntu-devel people about the process for this bug. Thank you again for all the help.
<damagednoob> why "report a bug" link redirect me to the wiki?
<damagednoob> why does*
<micahg> damagednoob: because we have a process for reporting bugs
<damagednoob> okay
<damagednoob> i'm trying to file a "needs packaging" bug
<damagednoob> what's the process for that
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<damagednoob> "To get a package into Ubuntu, please file a bug in Launchpad"
<micahg> damagednoob: there's a link there that will work
<damagednoob> aaah got it
<damagednoob> i have to join the bugsquad team first
<micahg> damagednoob: to do what?
<damagednoob> to report a bug
<micahg> damagednoob: no you don't
<damagednoob> well it's working now and it wasn't before
<aburch> Is there any rationale why Ubuntu restricts changing the priority of bugs to members of ubuntu-bugcontrol when anybody can mark a bug as invalid/fixed/...?
<micahg> damagednoob: where does it say that?
<aburch> In Debian it seems to work quite well without any access restrictions.
<damagednoob> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing -> Preparing New Packages
<micahg> aburch: I'm sure there is, but I don't know offhand
<micahg> damagednoob: that's if you want to package something
<damagednoob> micahg, it doesn't matter what anything says, i'm saying what happened
<aburch> I would like to set priority for packages that I maintain in Debian, but first launchpad silently drops my mails to the bugcontrol mailing list, then I forgot about it for a while.
<damagednoob> i couldn't file a bug until i joined the bug squad
<micahg> aburch: we use the priorities to determine what to work on, and ubuntu is more of an everyone OS than debian is
<micahg> damagednoob: I don't think that's the case
<micahg> damagednoob: I think that was coincidence
<damagednoob> micahg, okay
<micahg> aburch: it prevents people from setting their issues to High because they want it fixed and distracting the developers, I would think
<micahg> aburch: that's also across all of launchpad, not just ubuntu
<aburch> Now I actually managed to send a mail to the list, but nobody relied (for 3 weeks).
<micahg> aburch: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<micahg> aburch: which list, for whast?
<aburch> micahg: Everybody can change severity (the equivalent of importance) in the Debian BTS. It does not seem to cause many problems.
<aburch> micahg: The ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list.
<micahg> aburch: debian is mainly used by sysadmins and power users, ubuntu is used on the desktop
<micahg> aburch: that was right before UDS, please send a followup message and someone should reply this time
<micahg> I see your message
<micahg> aburch: in the mean time, you can ping someone in here and we'll be happy to set the importance for you
<aburch> Ok.
<aburch> Could somebody set 237233 to wishlist (feature request), 424404 to wishlist (feature request).
<micahg> aburch: yep :)
<micahg> aburch: is it triaged, do you have all the info you need?
<aburch> While 312051 is already fixed (in Debian unstable), should bugs like there be low or medium in Ubuntu?
<aburch> IMO giving wrong results (i.e. scheduling a job at the wrong time) is not so nice ;)
<micahg> aburch: fix committed is if we have  a fix in the archive
<micahg> aburch: I'll set that one to high
<aburch> micahg: Hmm? If the fix is in the archive, shouldn't that be fix released?
<micahg> is it in Lucid?
<aburch> No, only in Debian Sid and the VCS.
<micahg> nope, not in lucid
<micahg> yeah, so that's triaged still
<micahg> aburch: we're syncing from testing this round
<micahg> aburch: BTW, if you can include the LP bug # in your changelog in addition to the debian bug if you have it, LP will automatically close bugs that are in packages that are sync'd
<micahg> aburch: nm, I see you already do :)
<aburch> micahg: The first two bugs have all required information, it's just missing time to actually fix them ;)
<micahg> aburch: midi music bug is wishlist?
<aburch> micahg: I see it as a feature request (changing features enabled at compile time).
<aburch> micahg: If you see it as a bug, low is fine too.
<micahg> just wanted to double check, I'll set it as wishlist
<micahg> aburch: unless it's a regression
<aburch> No, MIDI support was never enabled in the Debian package.
<micahg> aburch: ok, wishlist it is
<micahg> done for all of them I think
<aburch> Thank you.
<damagednoob> micahg, okay i figured it out, the link automatically redirects me to help. I have to use the redirect link to file a bug against no package
<damagednoob> the no redirect*
<micahg> damagednoob: you should only file a no-redirect bug if it's for a needs packaging bug
<damagednoob> micahg: i was trying to file a needs packaging bug :P
<cdavis> Can I set 493131 to invalid?
<mrand> cdavis: in general we mark questions back to submitters as incomplete rather than invalid.  Having said that, 1B sounds like a rather strange "speed", doesn't it?  Almost like the submitter is referring to bytes transferred rather than speed.
<cdavis> No, I believe the default conky install labels it as speed even though that doesn't sound like speed at all: Up:$color ${upspeed eth0} ${color grey} - Down:$color ${downspeed eth0}
<craigbass1976> Figures I talk in the midst of a split....
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/poppler/+bug/382379...  I have an updated Jaunty and still can't print.  I was in here on  Nov 20 17:51:25 talking to qense (my name was judy that day) and I can't seem to print pdf files correctly or sometimes at all
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/poppler/+bug/382379...  I have an updated Jaunty and still can't print.  I was in here on  Nov 20 17:51:25 talking to qense (my name was judy that day) and I can't seem to print pdf files correctly or sometimes at all
<BUGabundo> boas
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/poppler/+bug/382379...  I have an updated Jaunty and still can't print.  I was in here on  Nov 20 17:51:25 talking to qense (my name was judy that day) and I can't seem to print pdf files correctly or sometimes at all
<deuxpi>  
<BUGabundo> any idea whose upstream of smplayer?
<jpds> BUGabundo: http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/ ?
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/poppler/+bug/382379...  I have an updated Jaunty and still can't print.  I was in here on  Nov 20 17:51:25 talking to qense (my name was judy that day) and I can't seem to print pdf files correctly or sometimes at all
<BUGabundo> great... :( compiz has its own BTS
<BUGabundo> anyone has an account there that can upstream this bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/493197 ?
<BUGabundo> http://bugs.opencompositing.org/
<jpds> BUGabundo: Talk to Amarath. :)
<BUGabundo> gonna be nauty and sub him to the bug :)
<jpds> He's already replied.
<BUGabundo> lol
<hggdh> craigbass1976: would you please stop repeating yourself?
<hggdh> darn, I am late, at least 1.5 hours late ;-)
<hggdh> ola BUGabundo, long time
<hggdh> bug 12345
<BUGabundo> hggdh: orly?
<BUGabundo> been here every day my friend
<hggdh> olry? Qui?
<hggdh> I have not
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> lol
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> your nick has
<^arky^> hi
<hggdh> but my nick and I parted for a while
<hggdh> hi ^arky^
<hggdh> the nick stayed here, and I went elsewhere
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> enjoyed the vacations?
<hggdh> no, not really, it was more like work
<hggdh> craigbass1976: what is your issue?
<BUGabundo> le
<BUGabundo> hggdh: work is good :)
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I know, I know ;-) but a lot of places do not allow us to connect to IRC -- <gasp> There Be Malware </gasp>
<BUGabundo> hahhaahahaha
<BUGabundo> web FTW
<nigel_nb> hey hggdh :)
<hggdh> is there a web interface to IRC? I am an old hand, not used to these new thingies
<hggdh> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hggdh: webchat.freenode.net
<nigel_nb> thats the web interface if you're interested
<hggdh> oh boy
<hggdh> YES, I am interested. Is there, also, per chance, a HTTPS one?
<nigel_nb> dont remember
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> welcome hggdh-web
<hggdh-web> cool
<BUGabundo> hggdh there's freenode webchat but it SUCKs
<nigel_nb> hggdh-web: thats how I was talking from work yday
<BUGabundo> compared to mibbit
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo: better than nothing
<nigel_nb> ;)
<BUGabundo> thers a better one
<nigel_nb> there is?
<BUGabundo> jcastro bloged about it
<nigel_nb> there was?
<BUGabundo> let me look for it
<hggdh-web> alice?
<nigel_nb> the best is irssi + screen
<hggdh-web> does not work on Hardy
<nigel_nb> and SSHing into it
<BUGabundo> hggdh maybe
<hggdh-web> nigel_nb: there is also alice (which, methinks, runs irssi also)
<craigbass1976> hggdh, I wasn't sure if the netsplit cause trouble with my being heard;  I'm also using xchat on someone else's box, and wasnt' sure if I was being heard.  I guess I am.  my issue is trouble with printing pdfs in jaunty to a networked brother.  I'm going to solve it I guess by trying karmic
<hggdh-web> but my servers run hardy
<nigel_nb> craigbass1976: to a networked ?
<nigel_nb> printer?
<hggdh> craigbass1976: this is an option. the bug you pointed to is closed fix released on jaunty-updates
<craigbass1976> hggdh, despite updates, I still have the trouble
<hggdh> hum
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I couldn't use that option coz the only comp I have is a laptop wich I shutdown when I'm not here
<hggdh> craigbass1976: difficult to say what might be, then. Nothing prints? Something prints?
<nigel_nb> so, webchat is the only way for me :(
<hggdh> nigel_nb: ah, that would make it very hard indeed
<nigel_nb> checkout bug 394373
<nigel_nb> someone (who I dont think is the developer) has assigned it to himself
<craigbass1976> hggdh, sometimes nothing, sometimes only the first page.  pdfs are the biggest problems.  I just printed a web page though, and the text pages went fairly quickly, but the one with images took a while longer
<nigel_nb> ubot4: bug 394373
<hggdh> craigbass1976: images *may* take much longer, this is expected
<hggdh> nigel_nb: looking at it
<nigel_nb> strange, the bot in #ubuntu-motu works, ontly ubot4 is having an issue
<BUGabundo> nigel_nb: hggdh: http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2009/12/04/alice-where-have-you-been-all-my-life/
<craigbass1976> hggdh, but the pdfs just hog out.  Printer says "receiving data" forever.  I've left it a half hour before calling it a bust
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo: thanks, read through it 2 minutes ago :)
<hggdh> craigbass1976: the only suggestion I can give you is to open a new bug on it
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I really cannot understand this bug. I am guessing the guy as trying to help, but did not get through the wiki
<nigel_nb> I got to the bug from the logs
<nigel_nb> micah asked him not to assign bugs to himself if he's not fixing
<hggdh> ah, OK. Let me follow his bug mail
<hggdh> oh boy. There we go into another issue with well-intentioned, but mistaken folks
<nigel_nb> hggdh: well, at least he tried to help
<nigel_nb> I'm happy with that, though he needs to update his reading skills a bit and read the wiki
<hggdh> indeed
<nigel_nb> oh, just a suggestion, we need to make more people aware of the mentorship program
<hggdh> nigel_nb: we need to speed up the mentorship... we have a lot of candidates. Until we catch up, I would rather lay it low
<nigel_nb> oops
<nigel_nb> okay, then we should encourage people to hang out here and ask any doubts
<hggdh> this is what I have been doing. etali, for example, is waiting for a mentor (and could ask questions here -- nugde, nugde)
<hggdh> s/nugde/nudge/ # sigh dyslexia won
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: got my last message?
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: last one: <nigel_nb> okay, then we should encourage people to hang out here and ask any doubts
<nigel_nb_> hmm,
<nigel_nb_> even though officially I have a mentor, I general ask the room
<nigel_nb_>  been taking help from micah often, coz he's up till I hit the bed :)
<hggdh> I know, I have been following your work :-)
<nigel_nb_> oh :)
<nigel_nb_> now that's an awesome mentor :)
 * hggdh bows
<hggdh> but this is the point: anyone here can help, and *will* help
<nigel_nb_> yep
<hggdh> the mentor is mostly the one that will give a final say (well, an initial final say)
<nigel_nb_> haha
<nigel_nb_> just need people ask out here
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> etali => ask <= we will help
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb_> :)
<hggdh> what I think happens is new folks are worried of saying something (they classify as) dumb. Well, let me say this publicly: it will be difficult for anyone to be dumber than I am (or stubborner, or slower). But, usually, I do understand -- eventually.
<nigel_nb_> bug 493191, looks more like its a brainstorm idea, can you take a look?
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: BTW -- https://webchat.freenode.net/ they do provide HTTPS :-) \o/
<nigel_nb_> wow cool
<nigel_nb_> but my office network is thankfully secure
<hggdh> for me this is important because some sites I get to go I do not want them to monitor me that much
<hggdh> it is more of a privacy issue than a security one
<nigel_nb_> our office is kind in that way
<nigel_nb_> they gave given us one computer, which we can do all our personal stuff, mails, browsing
<nigel_nb_> almost any thing can be done on that one computer (except work)
<nigel_nb_> they just dont want us to do both on the same system due to security concerns
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb_> hggdh, are you in the US?
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: yes, TX
<nigel_nb_> then you should have an idea about how security is required for medical documents
<hggdh> oh, I know very well...
<nigel_nb_> thats the reason :)
<nigel_nb_> along with the bug I mentioned earlier is bug 493195 (this could be wishlisted I think, but I'm not sure it needs to be)
<hggdh> well, I would have to run UNR to check -- and I do not have a netbook
<hggdh> I am split if this is a bug or a wish
<hggdh> so I will leave it alone...
<nigel_nb_> nothing?
<hggdh> sorry, nigel_nb_, no opinion here
<nigel_nb_> okay, skipping
<nigel_nb_> I cant understand bug 493187
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: this is not an Ubuntu bug
<hggdh> it is for Mint and Mithbuntu
<nigel_nb_> do we support mythubuntu?
<hggdh> so -- I guess -- ubiquity (ubuntu) is wrong
<hggdh> bugsquad does not
<hggdh> (support Mint or mithbuntu)
<nigel_nb_> ah, so we change the package to what?
<hggdh> good question ;-)
<nigel_nb_> haha
<hggdh> I really do not know, never dealt with them
<nigel_nb_> wonder which package actually deals with reading data from partitions
<hggdh> this would be, on UBuntu, an ubiquity bug
<hggdh> for Mint, or Mith*, I am unsure
<nigel_nb_> so we'll leave it at that
<nigel_nb_> and change to invalid?
<hggdh> it is not invalid, it is just not Ubuntu
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: I am adding linuxmint as an affects
<nigel_nb_> ok :)
<nigel_nb_> does linux mint doesn't use launchpad for tracking, does it?
<hggdh> as far as I knkow, yes, it does
<nigel_nb_> ah, so our work is done for that one
<hggdh> probably, yes
<hggdh> SEP (Somebody else's problem)
<nigel_nb_> ah :)
<nigel_nb_> check out bug 493175, I think there is some trouble with the browser there
<nigel_nb_> when you click connect and ubuntuone does not have your username/pass, it will open firefox, thats not happening for this user
<hggdh> are there any updates to ubuntu-one-client?
<nigel_nb_> oops, dont remember, checking
<nigel_nb_> there was one update to ubuntu one
<nigel_nb_> donno when
<nigel_nb_> I'm having the ubuntu2 version
<hggdh> we can ask the OR to upgrade to current (-proposed?) and try again
<nigel_nb_> he's on the latest
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> yes
<nigel_nb_> ubuntuone-client 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<hggdh> bad config somewhere?
<nigel_nb_> to be honest, ubuntuone is kinda buggy
<nigel_nb_> I dont see it on my taskbar now
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: saw the log file?
<nigel_nb_> a cycle of missing tokens
<nigel_nb_> Can't get the auth token Traceback
<hggdh> sounds like a bug indeed. Should, at least, gracefully fail
<nigel_nb_> can't confirm coz I guess it happens before you've given your info
<hggdh> yes, I agree. And I do not know how u1 works
<nigel_nb_> anything we can do to trace this one?
<hggdh> nigel_nb_: only looking at the source for u1
<hggdh> since it is python, should not be difficult...
<nigel_nb_> ah
<hggdh> be back in a few. Trying Yet Another IRC Client
<nigel_nb_> hggdh: how was the other client?
<hggdh> weechat, now
<hggdh> so far, so good
<hggdh>      /alias rmsfilter filter del irc_smart_$server_$channel
<hggdh>      /alias rmsfilter filter del irc_smart_$server_$channel
<nigel_nb_> micahg: are you around?
<micahg> yeah nigel_nb_
<nigel_nb_> does firfox has some known trouble with javascript
<micahg> nigel_nb_: bug #?
<nigel_nb_> assisting a user, reports that there is some site that he can browse properly with IE (windows), but not FF (ubuntu)
<micahg> nigel_nb_: javascript is a bug part of firefox
<micahg> nigel_nb_: it's possible
<micahg> have the user try a new profile to make sure it's not an addon
<micahg> nigel_nb_: IE doesn't follow the standard for JS and has it's own stuff as well
<nigel_nb_> so the site may as have been designed for IE
<nigel_nb_> micahg: someting strange, the user runs  "firefox -ProfileManager" and the profile manager doesn't show up
<hggdh_> WFM
<micahg> nigel_nb_: what verison?
<nigel_nb_> asking
<nigel_nb_> 3.5.5
<micahg> nigel_nb_: on jaunty or karmic?
<nigel_nb_> karmic
<micahg> nigel_nb_: so, what happens?
<nigel_nb_> he types "firefox -ProfileManager" and a new FF window opens
<nigel_nb_> no profile manager
<yofel> why not just use -safe-mode to disable addons?
<maco> nigel_nb_: i think you have to run the actual firefox
<micahg> nigel_nb_: firefox has to be closed first
<nigel_nb_> i checked that first
<maco> like, there are 3 layers of symlinks to a script
<maco> and then the script calls the binary
<nigel_nb_> told him to close everything
<maco> and i think you need to call the binary directly
<micahg> maco: no
<maco> micahg: no? i remember it being rather complicated...
<micahg> nigel_nb_: have the user do "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<micahg> maco: /usr/bin/firefox is meant to work
<maco> micahg: ok
 * micahg bets it's still running
 * nigel_nb_ is with micahg on that one
<nigel_nb_> maco: I thought u were busy today ;)
<BUGabundo> nigel_nb_: are you sure there isn't already another FF running ?
<micahg> yofel: safe-mode has everything disabled, but then you can't test adding stuff back
<maco> nigel_nb_: just finishing up working on school project. as soon as my compile's done, i have to go cook to prepare for a potluck
<nigel_nb_> bingo
<BUGabundo> nigel_nb_: $ ps xauw | grep fox
<yofel> micahg: good point
<nigel_nb_> micahg: he's got one running silently
<BUGabundo> eh
<micahg> nigel_nb_: killall firefox
<micahg> yofel: safe mode also can't help detect profile (sqlite) corruption
<nigel_nb_> maco: oh okay :)
<yofel> ah
<nigel_nb_> wierd
<nigel_nb_> he did a killall
<nigel_nb_> still has a --color=auto firefox running
<thekorn> that's the grep process
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<nigel_nb_> okay, my mistake
<thekorn> hola BUGabundo
 * nigel_nb_ smacks himself on the head for not seeing that one
<nigel_nb_> micahg: nothing changes with new profile
<nigel_nb_> so i guess it has something to do with the website
<micahg> nigel_nb_: probably, you can have the user file a bug: ubuntu-bug firefox
<micahg> nigel_nb_: does the website say anything about being made for IE
<nigel_nb_> lemme try to read
<nigel_nb_> turkish
<hggdh_> at least you can identify the language ;-)
<nigel_nb_> i just got lucky hggdh_
<nigel_nb_> the website with the issue ended with .tr
<hggdh_> ah
 * hggdh_ is starting to like weechat (development version)
<BUGabundo> hggdh_: link?
<hggdh_> BUGabundo: http://www.weechat.org/ you will have to build the git version
<BUGabundo> bah
<hggdh_> we are still on 2.6, and there some more cool features on 3.0 and git
<hggdh_> actually, 0.3.1.*
<WeatherGod> dtchen, I have come across 4 bug reports today stating that their sound stopped after rebooting for system updates
<dtchen> WeatherGod: well, there haven't been any alsa-lib updates or pulseaudio updates
<dtchen> WeatherGod: so if it isn't a mixer element, it has to be linux
<WeatherGod> kernel updates, maybe?
<WeatherGod> two of the reports involved Realtec cards
<WeatherGod> the other two are unknown
<dtchen> they all need to make sure they have linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r) is installed
<WeatherGod> ok, I will start with that for them
<WeatherGod> also, one of them complained that the system beep has been replaced with a system sound
<WeatherGod> that's not a bug, right?
<dtchen> no
<WeatherGod> I vaugely remembering something about system beeps getting disabled for some reason or another
<dtchen> see libgnome.
<WeatherGod> ok, will do
<dtchen> 2.28.0-0ubuntu3 debian/libgnome2-common.gconf-defaults: Disable keyboard bell mode by ...
<WeatherGod> ah
<yofel> if we're already at system beeps, could someone take a look at bug 486154. I'm not sure what to do about it
<yofel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/486154
<WeatherGod> I like that title
<WeatherGod> yeah, that's a doozy
<WeatherGod> can PA intercept a system beep?
<dtchen> no, it can't.
<WeatherGod> that's what I thought
<dtchen> so there are two issues in that really meandering report
<WeatherGod> lovely
<dtchen> 1) we disable hda beep in the linux source
<dtchen> 2) compiz doesn't do the right thing with x11 bell
<dtchen> both are fairly trivial to test
<dtchen> 1) revert the change in sound/pci/hda/hda_beep.c
<dtchen> 2) use metacity, which uses libcanberra directly for system bell
<dtchen> see also bug #301174
<WeatherGod> why does metacity have anything to do with sound?
<dtchen> you'll have a clearer idea why I refer to metacity after you read the report that I just mentioned
<WeatherGod> !info metacity
<ubot4> WeatherGod: metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 260 kB, installed size 704 kB
<dtchen> compiz does not use libcanberra completely
<WeatherGod> ok, I had a different idea for what metacity was...
<WeatherGod> maybe I am thinking of the beagle thingy...
<dtchen> ok, maybe I wasn't being clear.
<dtchen> you can hear system bell properly if you use metacity
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you have any reports of PA on laptops just working in one side of ear speakers, unlike builtin ones?
<dtchen> you can't hear it properly if you use non-metacity in GNOME
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes, but I can't pull the bug report #s from the top of my skull
<BUGabundo>  no prob
<BUGabundo> just wondering
<BUGabundo> I thought it was HW on my side
<BUGabundo> but a friend he had a similar one
<BUGabundo> ill look it up
<BUGabundo> is it trivial to fix, or permanent dtchen?
<dtchen> I haven't debugged it fully
<dtchen> codec problem, controller problem, bios problem, hw problem
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> can't find it in LP
<dtchen> i.e., I have no idea whether it's trivial, because I don't have cycles (rather, I have higher priority bugs) to debug it
<BUGabundo> will have to digg dipper
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I'll see if I can find the bug, and when ever you got a tiny bit of free time
<BUGabundo> ping me for logs and debug resulst
<BUGabundo> maybe we can put this one aside pretty quickly
<dtchen> BUGabundo: or, rather than ping-pong, just tell me the pastebin url
<BUGabundo> once I find it :)
<dtchen> I need an administrative assistant, heh
<BUGabundo> haahah
<BUGabundo> who doesn't, this days
<dtchen> use memoserv as appropriate, please
<BUGabundo> I need 12 clones of me, just to parse all my email
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I was planning on spending 50€ on my xtmas gift buying a new headphones, but better keep them for now
<BUGabundo> or donate part of it to you :)
<dtchen> money won't help me :)
<nigel_nb_> BUGabundo: unfortunately, we can transfer time
<nigel_nb_> everyone gets only 24
<BUGabundo> dtchen: oh well, more to me or other donations :)
<BUGabundo> nigel_nb_: not really true... ever hear of time banks?
<nigel_nb_> what are they?
<BUGabundo> social groups of ppl that "lend"/"sell" their free time
<BUGabundo> in exchange of others time
<nigel_nb_> yeah, but to help dtchen you should be expert in sound
<BUGabundo> ehehh
<BUGabundo> and beyond
<dtchen> or you could forcibly hold OEMs responsible for manufacturing crappy equipment.
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<WeatherGod> that would go a long way
<BUGabundo> if I could, bet your arse I would
<BUGabundo> but I'm just a little guys whose emails go unread
<BUGabundo> my laptop was so bad assembled, I was removing dust and old cpu mass,
<BUGabundo> and found a seal on the GPU
<BUGabundo> 18 months *after* assembly
<BUGabundo> no wonder my GPU was always at >70+
<BUGabundo> *70º
<kklimonda> at least you don't have to service your laptop every year due to faulty gpu ;)
<WeatherGod> must be part of their "forced obscelescense" plan
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I was planing to send it back to swich GPU due to bad support of vdpau, and bad sectores in the disc
<BUGabundo> but... my laptop felt into the ground and broke a corner of the chassi
<BUGabundo> they won't touch it now
<BUGabundo> :\
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: bad support for vdpau is a matter of the faulty chip or technology?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: in my case according to nvidia foruns: bad lot
<kklimonda> I couldn't use vdpau on my laptop when compiz was enabled and now I'm wondering whenever that was an early sign of gpu meltdown
<BUGabundo> wait
<kklimonda> gotta love nvidia for releasing whole bunch of broken chipsets into the wild.. now all I can think of is whenever I'll be able to break my nvidia again before warranty expires ;)
<BUGabundo> is vdpau and compiz related?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well - both are heavily using your gpu resources
<BUGabundo> I would test vpau again
<BUGabundo> but smplayer is broken in lucid
<BUGabundo> don't know of anyother player that allows  me to set vdpau processing
<kklimonda> you already using lucid?
<BUGabundo> totem and vlc won't
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: since day one
<kklimonda> no rest for the wicked? ;)
<BUGabundo> why do you still ask?
<BUGabundo> I've been doing so since 6.10 beta
<kklimonda> hyhy - I'm always suprised :)
<BUGabundo> ee
<BUGabundo> ehh
<BUGabundo> now go help me find LP bug on single sided headfones bug
<BUGabundo> darn search and google don't like me
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: are there many lucid users? I'm considering asking desktop guys to get Transmission 1.80 beta1 uploaded so it gets as wide testing as possible
<BUGabundo> all I find are USB related
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: let me guess: DHT and magnetic links?
<kklimonda> magnetic
<BUGabundo> I read something on transmission foruns about all this mess
<BUGabundo> from a dev, that I really didn't like
<kklimonda> yeah, this feature is pretty big and pretty important for the LTS release
<BUGabundo> he was STFUing an user who was just asking for support
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I wonder who this user was - there is a guy who is simply trolling on forums and irc ;)
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> brand new to the forums
<kklimonda> and T developers aren't really kind of guys who go and STFU users
<BUGabundo> it was just on the 1st or second page
<kklimonda> I don't use forums ;)
<BUGabundo> deuxpi: !?
<BUGabundo> lol
<deuxpi> ha ha
<BUGabundo> deuxpi: well its not _my_ bug report
<deuxpi> well let's see :)
<BUGabundo> just want to see if it is the same bug I have
<BUGabundo> so I can help dtchen triage it
<deuxpi> I'm looking for it too
<BUGabundo> it would be faster if nvidia/compiz wasn't corrupting my screen (
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: have you tried nouveau?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/493221
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: won't install with PPA version of X 1.5
<kklimonda> I was wondering lately whenever nouveau is getting to the point when it's usable
<BUGabundo> I could try archive version dough
<kklimonda> feature matrix looks promising
<deuxpi> i see black boxes on my geode, but not this bad
<BUGabundo> deuxpi: that screenshot was a "good" one
<BUGabundo> I've got worse
<deuxpi> bug #355375 has left/mono sound, but I don't think it's the bug
<BUGabundo> No results for search single ear
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> let me see
<deuxpi> it's also in his speakers
<BUGabundo> why aint the bot working ??
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/355375
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: looks scary..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: that's why I'm not going to update to lucid yet ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I see you are using chromium? :)
<BUGabundo> it was fine up until 3 days agi
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and FF
<BUGabundo> chromium is just faster and less UI
<kklimonda> indeed
<BUGabundo> FF is more feature enabled
<kklimonda> but it uses more ram
<kklimonda> it's still faster than Fx on my old laptop though..
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep fox
<BUGabundo> 12709 bugabund  20   0  579m 167m  30m S    0  4.2   0:55.66 firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep chrom
<BUGabundo>  3674 bugabund  21   1  890m  76m  12m S    0  1.9   1:15.25 chromium-browse
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: chromium-browser have much more processes than Fx
<deuxpi> chromium seems to use less resident memory, shared mem usage due to webkit?
<BUGabundo> NPROCS  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VSIZE  RSIZE  RDDSK WRDSK RNET SNET  CPU CMD     1/8
<BUGabundo>      1   3m30s  10m51s 433.3M 90372K  41640   112    0    0   9% Xorg
<BUGabundo>      1  96.75s   5m28s   1.0G 265.4M  60792 322e3    0    0   5% pidgin
<BUGabundo>      6  27.52s   3m41s   3.4G 233.4M  168e3 509e3    0    0   3% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> .......
<BUGabundo>      1   2.39s  53.82s 584.2M 171.8M  78320 11272    0    0   1% firefox-3.7
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: interesting, is that htop?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not that much CPU
<BUGabundo> atop
<BUGabundo> cpu stats
<kklimonda> atop, htop, top.. heh..
<BUGabundo> I love atop
<kklimonda> how to sum up memory ussage of all processes with the same name?
<BUGabundo> deuxpi: that doesnt make much sense
<BUGabundo> there's not prob in audio being mono and still working in both speakers
<BUGabundo> in the mean time, I'm playing a stereo file
<BUGabundo> and paman says mono
<BUGabundo> on the headphones output
<BUGabundo> let me test on builtin speakers
<BUGabundo> Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<BUGabundo> AUDIO: 22050 Hz, 1 ch, s16le, 16.0 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 2003->44100)
<BUGabundo> Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))
<BUGabundo> bad example lol. movie was mono
<BUGabundo> let me test another
<BUGabundo> bah now I have a stereo and it won't play anything...
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<BUGabundo> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<BUGabundo> see what I mean ?
<kklimonda> nah, my error was completely different
<kklimonda> I was getting hundreds of lines with errors similar to out of memory etc.
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> google has stuff for this
<BUGabundo> "it works fine if I remove -vf-add screenshot from the command."
<BUGabundo> lol
<Jeruvy> anyone running karmic see the 'two volume icons on the panel' issue?
<nigel_nb> under what package does a card reader issue gets filed under?
<nigel_nb> hal?
<WeatherGod> matters by the issue
<WeatherGod> if the driver loads, it isn't udev
<WeatherGod> I don't know what hal is still used for (might want to check the halsectomy page)
<WeatherGod> if the card is not automounting, maybe it is devicekit?  maybe gnome-desktop?
<kklimonda> I wonder whenever you could use ubuntu-bug storage to get a target package
<WeatherGod> jeruvy, no, I have not seen such an issue
<WeatherGod> might want to find  out which desktop manager they are using
<dtchen> Jeruvy: upgrade from 9.04?
<Jeruvy> dtchen: yep
<dtchen> Jeruvy: yep, known issue. Find the bug in LP.
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: apport is kewl
<Jeruvy> Well I did something really strange :)
<nigel_nb> the user just ran ubuntu-bug and it asked her what the problem was, GUI :O
<nigel_nb> so, the gui will take care of it.. it asked first for storage devices
<Jeruvy> dtchen: One of the icons was obviously a valid volume control, the other didn't appear to.  So I removed it from the panel.  Now the panel and display constantly flickers.
<Jeruvy> dtchen: I'm wondering how I can recover the desktop, or if I should try to reinstall gnome-desktop?
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, so, in other words, apport made a guess as to the problem?
<nigel_nb> not really
<nigel_nb> well, the gui who programmed the gui made a guess
<nigel_nb> you have doubt as to the package when u're talking about storage devices
<dtchen> Jeruvy: ~/.gconf*
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: if you dont select a package, it will assume its external device
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: or else give a package
<WeatherGod> ah... ok
<WeatherGod> I was completely missing your point there
<Jeruvy> dtchen: just delete it?
<dtchen> Jeruvy: mv it, log out and back in
<dtchen> Jeruvy: you'll need to reconfigure stuff, I presume
<WeatherGod> yeah, that is funny that it assumed a storage device problem
<Jeruvy> dtchen: I can try that.  thanks.
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: I know, I didn't believe until I tried it on my own
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: I guess this is the OSS versus closed source difference
<WeatherGod> how so?
<nigel_nb> here the developer is writing the code, also using the code, and solving issues, so he has an idea what is going to go bust ;)
<WeatherGod> ah, I see
<WeatherGod> meanwhile, those who do closed source don't really know the weaknesses of other programs
<nigel_nb> exactly
<nigel_nb> they just care about their module (s)
<nigel_nb> when the developer is also the user, there is a whole lot of difference
<WeatherGod> well, even for closed source software, the developer can also be the original user
<nigel_nb> can
<nigel_nb> but slim chances
<nigel_nb> take a look at bug 493250
<nigel_nb> that request while sounds good, has a couple of problems before I ask someone to wishlist
<WeatherGod> you know, I misread that title to be something totally inappropriate at first
<WeatherGod> well, maybe it just requires making sure that the word "dictionary" is in the summary or something
<WeatherGod> not exactly sure how Software Center does its searches
<WeatherGod> I wonder if it shows up in Synaptics
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: I'll explain what I understood from that
<nigel_nb> the thing is in software center, if u search for "Dict"
<nigel_nb> it will search for all matches where dict is the *first four letters*
<nigel_nb> so, if the word is in between, like this entry, software center will miss it
<Jeruvy> dtchen: thanks that got rid of the flickering.  Is there anything I should review for consideration to the bug?
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, the Software Center has the world's dumbest search engine
<nigel_nb> I know
<nigel_nb> I checked synaptics
<nigel_nb> it checks for the searched phrase in the full name, anywhere
<nigel_nb> so, I wanted to know if its worthy enough
<WeatherGod> this could then be retooled into a wishlist item for improved search
<dtchen> Jeruvy: gconf, perhaps. Don't know, sorry. I'm kinda busy.
<nigel_nb> yep, thats what I thought, I just wanted to hear your opinion
<Jeruvy> dtchen: thats cool, I'll keep looking around and save it just in case.  Thanks again.
<nigel_nb> only thing is I need to change the description appropriately
<WeatherGod> Jeruvy, I would just mark your bug as a duplicate
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, yeah
<nigel_nb> lemme get to work on it then :)
<WeatherGod> ok, I gotta cook dinner
<Jeruvy> WeatherGod: I didn't add or confirm the original bug at this point.  I was going to confirm it
<nigel_nb> hggdh_: are you around?
<nigel_nb> can someone wishlist bug 493250 for me please
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: back?
<WeatherGod> yuppers...
<WeatherGod> had a nasty freeze, though
<WeatherGod> can't figure it out
<WeatherGod> nothing responded at all
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-06
<c2tarun> anyone looked at #bug 685711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685711 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "jvm exit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685711
<^arky^> hi jcastro
<c2tarun> are there any defined coding standards for source codes (except proper indentation) that one has to follow before uploading a package??
<greg-g> c2tarun: I don't know the answer to that question, but #ubuntu-motu would
<c2tarun> greg-g: so i should repost this question in #ubuntu-motu??
<greg-g> yep
<c2tarun> greg-g: ok thanks :)
<rallias> Has anyone else noticed the bug in gnash that when one applet crashes they all crash?
<TVT> Hi!
<TVT> Did anyone succeed in connecting to Bluetooth PAN network in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<TVT> After I've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 I cannot do that:
<TVT> tvt@ubuntu:~$ sudo pand -c '00:17:9A:3F:49:66' -n
<TVT> pand[9065]: Bluetooth PAN daemon version 4.69
<TVT> pand[9065]: Connecting to 00:17:9A:3F:49:66
<TVT> pand[9065]: Connect to 00:17:9A:3F:49:66 failed. Permission denied(13)
<TVT> I always have "Permission denied" message.
<c2tarun> what is bitesize??
<nisshh> c2tarun, small, tiny, miniscule, etc :)
<nisshh> c2tarun, bitesize is a term from eating food, it means one mouthful :)
<c2tarun> what is its reference to launchpad bugs??
<nisshh> c2tarun, its a new bug program, so people find it easier to fix small bugs
<nisshh> fix/triage/etc
<c2tarun> can u please suggest me some small bugs to work on.
<nisshh> c2tarun, do you have a mentor in the bugsquad?
<c2tarun> nope. i requested but never assigned one. :(
<nisshh> c2tarun, i see
<nisshh> vish, ^^^^^
<nisshh> c2tarun, how long ago did you request one?
<c2tarun> may be a week ago
<nisshh> ok
<c2tarun> how can i have a mentor??
<nisshh> c2tarun, well, you just need to request one really, but it may be the case that there are not any mentors able to take on new people at the moment
 * nisshh looks at the wiki
<c2tarun> hmmm......
<nisshh> c2tarun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors <-- read the part about requesting a mentor, ensure you meet the requirements
<c2tarun> nisshh: i m sorry to say but i signed the ubuntu code of conduct today only :(
<nisshh> c2tarun, ah ok
<c2tarun> should i request again???
<nisshh> c2tarun, hmmm, as long as you meet the requirements, yeah, although i pinged vish a minute ago, he is an admin for the mentorship program
<nisshh> he should be able to help you, but he doesnt appear to be around right now
<c2tarun> ok, i'll wait for wish
<c2tarun> sorry vish
<c2tarun> nisshh: i think i should apply for mentor again.  last time i did by some subscription. the page you gave me has some diff method for requesting + in list of students waiting i cant see my name. can u please tell me how to create my ubuntu wiki page
<c2tarun> nisshh ....
<nisshh> c2tarun, sure, i dont think that list of waiting students is used
<nisshh> c2tarun, sorry if i take a minute to reply, im being pinged in 4 channels currenty :)
<c2tarun> sure :) u are a busy guy. in step 2 i have to setup my ubuntu wiki page. how can i do that??
<nisshh> c2tarun, to create your own wiki page, just go to say wiki.ubuntu.com/MyName and there is an option there to create the page if it doesnt exist
<c2tarun> MyName should be my real name of my id
<nisshh> c2tarun, for example, heres mine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanMacnish
<nisshh> c2tarun, it doesnt really matter, but most people use their real name
<nisshh> some use their launchpad id though
<nisshh> or IRC nick
<c2tarun> ok i'll use my IRC nick as my launchpad id and irc nick are same
<nisshh> sorry? that didnt make any sense :)
<c2tarun> should i use the BugSquad template??
<nigelb> You'd find that CamelCase wiki names are easier to link
<nisshh> +1 nigelb
<nisshh> c2tarun, just have a section about you, list your available hours and stuff, and maybe your irc nick and launchpad page
<nisshh> c2tarun, it doesnt have to be flashy or anything
<nigelb> c2tarun: here's an example wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership/BTWikiGuide
<c2tarun> nigelb: thanks i was looking for it only
<nisshh> nigelb, i was looking for the link that shows you how to create your own wiki page, but i cant find it :)
<nigelb> nisshh: Yeah, I just look for the BT one which is generally pretty good :D
<nisshh> nigelb, cool, ill remember that :)
<c2tarun> nisshh: can u please take a look at this page... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/c2tarun
<nisshh> c2tarun, sure
<nisshh> c2tarun, yeah, thats good, just add the times in UTC time that you are available for the bugsquad and also which timezone you are in :)
<c2tarun> what is UTC??
<reventon_> has anybody been able to get unity working in virtual box on 11.04 alpha 1? i have 3d acceleration enabled, but when i try the normal desktop option at login it throws an error saying i don't have 3d support and just loads the normal desktop
<nisshh> c2tarun, GMT time
<reventon_> trying to figure out if i should report this
<c2tarun> how can i check my UTC
<nisshh> c2tarun, UTC is a timezone, you will be in a timezone, just list on your wiki page what times you will be available
<charlie-tca> reventon_, it will not work in Virtualbox
<charlie-tca> andol, no, it is not a valid bug
<reventon_> so its a vbox issue. any idea if it works in vmware/parallels?
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, it fails in all virtual machines
<c2tarun> nisshh: can u please take a look again... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/c2tarun
<andol> charlie-tca: Think that as the second time recently you had an completion fail on my nickname :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry, andol
<charlie-tca> fixed that issue, I think
<andol> np
<nisshh> c2tarun, sure
<nisshh> c2tarun, yeah, that will do
<c2tarun> can you please check that time i mentioned is correct.
<nisshh> c2tarun, what do you mean by correct?
<c2tarun> correct means i mentioned the time i'll be free according to my local time.
<c2tarun> is it correct or i should write something else too.
<nisshh> c2tarun, well, you should say "ill be available from such and such UTC to such and such UTC"
<c2tarun> that is what i m not getting UTC means my local time of GMT time
<nisshh> c2tarun, UTC is GMT time, they are just different names for the same thing, your local time is different
<c2tarun> ok
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone set importance: high for bug 684625? It is mine, I have a fix for it and it is scheduled for review
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684625 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "libc6 is compiled for armv5 instead of armv7a (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684625
<vish> pedro_: heya, so are we approving new members to the BS-mentor group or the new BS-mentor-alpha group?
<vish> argh, that doesnt sound right. ok … no more shortening BugSquad
<micahg> heh
<vish> nisshh: thanks, c2tarun seems to have applied only now for the mentor team. there is another new team for BugSquad mentoring which is not one-on-one , so once pedro_ gives the order, we'll approve c2tarun. :)
<nisshh> vish, oh cool, i didnt know about a new mentoring team, whats different about it?
<vish> nisshh: 5 mentors to mentee
<nisshh> vish, 5 mentors _per_ mentee!?
<daker> hello devildante ツ
<vish> nisshh: not _per_ , but can be at times , when there is only one mentee.. its more of a collective group being responsible for a mentee
<devildante> hi daker :)
<nisshh> vish, oh i see, sounds cool :)
<daker> hello nisshh vish ツ
<nisshh> vish, so will this replace the existing mentor program? or compliment it?
<nisshh> hey there daker
<vish> hey daker :)
<vish> nisshh: well, its still in trial phase , so not yet decided..
<nisshh> daker, im coding up a website :)
<nisshh> vish, fair enough
<daker> nisshh, for the ubuntu dev man ?
<nisshh> daker, no, actually, that will be in the ubuntu.com namespace
<nisshh> daker, but i have never done much web dev, so it will be interesting to see what i come up with :)
<daker> nisshh, just tell me i you want some help ツ
<nisshh> daker, nah, i should be ok, i know html, css and javascript, its more a challenge for my lame design skills :)
<nisshh> thanks for offering anyway :)
<daker> nisshh, yw
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> daker, ill have to show you and see what you think once its done :)
<daker> nisshh, ok
<daker> devildante, ubuntu-ma is about to die :s
<devildante> daker: I'm coming to the rescue :p
<nisshh> daker, ubuntu-ma being which loco?
<devildante> nisshh: for morocco
<daker> yep
<daker> nisshh, slow death
<nisshh> ah, yes, ive heard about that one
<devildante> daker: don't you think we should attract more people?
<nisshh> daker, devildante, my loco, ubuntu-au is currently trying to get reapproved
<nisshh> :)
<devildante> nisshh: great :)
<nisshh> :)
<daker> devildante, i am doing all the necessary, starting from the wiki to animate the facebook group
<devildante> daker: super-great
<daker> devildante, i guess you are not on facebook
<devildante> daker: nope
<Ynot_82> Hi all, looking for advice
<Ynot_82> I've filed a bug that deals with a generic packaging problem
<Ynot_82> Bug affects an unknown number of upstream applications
<Ynot_82> Currently there's only a single upstream associated with the bug
<Ynot_82> Is there a generic "packaging" category that I can associate the bug with?
<Ynot_82> (Just FYI - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hedgewars/+bug/685421)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685421 in hedgewars (Ubuntu) "Packaging bug - Image file alteration causes issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> Ynot_82: scour and pkgbinarymangler are your 2 packages to file against
<micahg> oops
<micahg> nope
<micahg> that's for svgs
<micahg> Ynot_82: pkgbinarymangler is one, I forget what the png optmizer is, take a look at the changelog for pkgbinarymangler
<Ynot_82> micahg: thanks
<c2tarun> i dont know whether it is a bug or not, but before reporting i just wanted to discuss it here. whenever i run my laptop on battery and try to play a movie, it plays smoothly in window form. but when i switch my player to full screen the smoothness goes away. movie runs a bit slower and not that good quality.
<devildante> c2tarun: only on battery?
<c2tarun> devildante: yup only on battery. when i plug it to power movie plays fine in window and in full screen mode
<micahg> c2tarun: cpu scaling?
<c2tarun> never heard of that, but my friend using lucid only with slower processor, less ram and no graphic card, never encounters such problem. is the problem with graphics driver or something??
<c2tarun> i m using core i3 processor, with 4GB ram and 1GB ATI Radeon Graphic card
<micahg> c2tarun: yeah,so you're probably having cpu scaling on batter power
<charlie-tca> different hardware results in different cpu power on battery
<micahg> gnome-power-manager might be able to fix that
<micahg> or a panel applet
<c2tarun> how to fix this by gnome power manager??
<micahg> c2tarun: that's a support question, I don't use it
<c2tarun> ok
<bdmurray> micahg: could you look at 684858?  It might be firefox / xubuntu specific
<micahg> bdmurray: yeah, I can look into it later tonight
<bdmurray> pedro_: where do I find the unity team / developers?  bug 684052
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684052 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "live CD does not have reboot on the power menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684052
<pedro_> bdmurray, #ubuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install atftp ... Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe atftp i386 0.7.dfsg-9.2
<CarlFK>   Something wicked happened resolving 'fe80::208:2ff:fea0:abcf:8000' (-9 - Address family for hostname not supported)
<CarlFK> I am not trying to do ipv6
<CarlFK> it is a mostly vanilla natty install with squid-deb-proxy-client
<CarlFK> which I am guessing is where the bug is, but would like someone to confirm
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/Kxxr/  all of apt-get spew
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-07
<layn> Hi!
<CarlFK> (veyepar)juser@dhcp42:~$ atftp shaz  <<< "get pxelinux.cfg/default"
<CarlFK> tftp> get pxelinux.cfg/default
<CarlFK> Overwite local file [y/n]? Segmentation fault
<CarlFK> (veyepar)juser@dhcp42:~$ apport-cli
<CarlFK> No pending crash reports. Try --help for more information.
<CarlFK> natty install
<CarlFK> shouldn't the segfault = crash report?
<yofel> CarlFK: apport needs to be enabled in /etc/default/apport
<CarlFK> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<CarlFK> (veyepar)juser@dhcp42:~$ apport-cli
<CarlFK> No pending crash reports. Try --help for more information.
<CarlFK> where is the core dump file?
<yofel> CarlFK: apport needs to be enabled in /etc/default/apport
<CarlFK> yofel: did that (which I am guessing is why I now get "core dumped")
<yofel> CarlFK: 'initctrl status apport' shows it as started?
<CarlFK> (veyepar)juser@dhcp42:~$ initctl status apport
<CarlFK> apport start/running
<yofel> are you running natty? I think there was some issue there, can't remember the details though at the moment
<CarlFK> yes natty
<CarlFK> (veyepar)juser@dhcp42:~$ ls /var/crash/
<CarlFK> _usr_bin_atftp.1000.crash
<CarlFK> so 'that' works (i guess)
<yofel> hm, then just file that, there's bug 683367 too, but that's about not even creating the .crash file
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683367 in apport (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "apport fails to create crash file during upgrade to 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683367
<vish> pedro_: hi … any decision on the mentor question i had asked yesterday? c2tarun is very eager to start bug triaging.. where shall we start grinding him? ;)
<pedro_> hello vish
<vish> heya
<pedro_> vish, could you add him to the group A ?
<pedro_> to start with that and see how it goes
<c2tarun>  yesterday i saw on wiki page that there are some mentors mentoring which tallies with my time slot. is there any way i can share that time with them??
<vish> pedro_: ^
<pedro_> well that's the idea of the team-A :-)
<pedro_> you'll have like 5 mentors to help you out there
<vish> so team A it is. :)
<c2tarun> what is team A??
<vish> pedro_: thanks.. i'll add him there, and send a mail with his info.
<pedro_> c2tarun, is a subteam of the bugsquad-mentorship with 5 mentors on it that can help you out during your learning phase :-)
<vish> c2tarun: sssh! its top secret, dont let others know ;)
<pedro_> but don't let hggdh know about it
<pedro_> is a secret
<c2tarun> sure :)
<vish> yes! not hggdh
<cdbs> revealing secrets on a public channel and naming a person to whom it should not be revealed?
<c2tarun> yeah that is what i was about to ask!!
<cdbs> :E
<vish> cdbs: you missed the secret too.. so ;p
<hggdh> pedro_, vish: don't let me know?
<vish> hggdh: this cycle's newest secret.. :)
<pedro_> lol
<nigelb> pedro_: oh, we have a new secret for hggdh!
<nigelb> pedro_: QA sprint is going on? ;)
<charlie-tca> pedro_ vish hggdh did we pick a logo and put it on launchpad to go with team A?
<vish> charlie-tca: nope.. atleast not that i'm aware of.. :)
<pedro_> i don't think so... but any admin can change it
<charlie-tca> Then we need to. Who gets to decide?
 * vish checks link again..
 * charlie-tca wants to close the action item for UDS
<vish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/0003_Bugsquad_Icon
<vish> pedro_, hggdh ^: so charlie-tca had the neat idea of using the 64px of 4/5 and the 14px of 1 , which seems a good option
<charlie-tca> leogg - 5
<nigelb> hehe, I like the icons
<vish> yup.. 5 was my pick too :)
<c2tarun> cute icons :)
<charlie-tca> Here is 1 without the A - http://imagebin.ca/view/BD27lGe.html
<vish> charlie-tca: once pedro_ and hggdh decide, could you mail the ML that we need to icons? .. right now, it is a banner, but we need the individual icons to add to the lp team.
<charlie-tca> sure
<vish> charlie-tca: that one, would fit quite well, for bugsquad :)
<charlie-tca> I didn't realize they weren't individaul items yet
<pedro_> i like the orange one with the A on it ;-)
<pedro_> let me see the number...
<pedro_> heh i like leogg 1
<pedro_> but 5 is also good
<pedro_> so we can use leogg 1 to replace the old bugsquad logo :-P
<vish> pedro_: i think we can use 1 for BugSquad..
<vish> :)
<vish> the 14px without the A would also work for BSquad..
<vish> BugSquad..
<pedro_> indeed
<vish> argh! there is no way BugSquad can be shortened … and not sound bad ;p
<vish> so we are waiting for honorable hggdh to decide.. :)
<devildante> vish: BgSqd, maybe?
<vish> devildante: yay! better, i hate typing.. :)
<charlie-tca> By the way - Kernel Bug Day today! Everyone invited to help
<c2tarun> i was going through bug triaging page, who can change the importance of a bug.
<drosenbe> every day is kernel bug day
<drosenbe> i think i'm going to stay in userland for the week
<drosenbe> except for maybe a few upstream patches
<charlie-tca> this is a planned kernel bug day. Everyday is a good day for bug triage, though
<drosenbe> i'm just giving you a hard time ;)
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: bug-control members can change importance. You can give a bug number using bug ##### here, and someone will look at it if you tell us the importance you want.
<c2tarun> how can we look that a newly reported bug is duplicate or not??
<charlie-tca> You can search through launchpad bugs for a similar issue and you compare stacktraces.
<devildante> c2tarun: you have to search for similar bug reports
<c2tarun> i just read bug triaging page. where can i get some examples??? and from where should i start?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in triaging this bug # 686651
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in triaging this bug #686651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686651 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashed after downloading add on (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686651
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: works better to leave off the #
<Pici> w/22
<charlie-tca> I do real bad on firefox bugs
<c2tarun> sure. in this bug report reported did not mentioned about the addon he/she was trying to install. in bug triaging i read that all the necessary info should be provided.
<charlie-tca> Great! Have you found this page yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Firefox
<charlie-tca> You can copy and paste the text in the dark box to the bug report, and set the status to incomplete. Subscribe so when the reporter answers you will know it.
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping with bugs. We do appreciate it very much
<c2tarun> i am just learning. this is my first one. :)
<bdmurray> Does anybody know if there is a policy regarding consolidating duplicate debian bug reports?
<c2tarun> charlie: can you please take a look at the bug page please.
<bdmurray> jcastro: what's that debian & ubuntu irc channel?
<micahg> bdmurray: #debian-ubuntu on oftc
<micahg> charlie-tca: c2tarun: FTR, I don't think the retracers are running on karmic anymore
<c2tarun> micahg: so does that mean that comment i posted is wrong. it needs some modification??
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, also, we don't take firefox crash reports anymore
 * micahg needs to update the wiki docs
<charlie-tca> Thanks, micahg
<c2tarun> micahg: very sorry, i was not aware of that.
<charlie-tca> So that should be a 'invalid unless you can reproduce this issue in Firefox 3.6' comment?
<micahg> charlie-tca: well, for karmic, we're kinda SOL
<c2tarun> SOL??
<charlie-tca> I thought we upgraded firefox in karmic to 3.6 too, didn't we?
<micahg> So Outta Luck :)
<micahg> charlie-tca: yes, but we're not pushing symbols up to mozilla nor are enabling the crash reporter
<c2tarun> So that bug is invalid right??? just curious can you please tell why we dont take firefox crash reports anymore??
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: The only thing we can do then is ask them to please try to reproduce the issue using the development release of Natty Narwhal.
<c2tarun> ok charlie
<charlie-tca> use this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Needing%20testing%20in%20the%20development%20release
<charlie-tca> If they can't reproduce it, we can close the report next month
 * charlie-tca was right. He does suck at firefox
<micahg> charlie-tca: well, we could ask for reproduce steps and try to reproduce a crash locally, then get a retrace locally, but that's a lot of work
<charlie-tca> Let's let them try and do it in natty. That is always a good way to go, anyway
<c2tarun> micahg: it is mention on the bug responses page that to check in Natty we have to download the live CD and boot into it and then check it.   this will be lot of work and the person reported is using 3.5 and now the version released is 3.6 + if we want to reproduce the bug, we still need to know the add on.
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: yes, we expect them to do that work.
<micahg> c2tarun: no, version is 3.6 source package is firefox-3.5, and natty version is 4.0b7
<charlie-tca> If a bug can not be verified in Natty or Maverick, it normally becomes fixed
<micahg> actually, it should probably be invalid unless is was a confirmed bug
<c2tarun> ok. so i should just mark it invalid and as reporter to reproduce in Natty??
<micahg> c2tarun: no, I meant if it works in natty it should be invalid
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry not gettting. if reporter reproduced it in natty as well then also bug is invalid??
<jcastro> bdmurray: #debian-ubuntu on OFTC
<bdmurray> jcastro: yes I sorted it out
<bdmurray> jcastro: thanks
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry not gettting. if reporter reproduced it in natty as well then also bug is invalid??
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: mark it incomplete. If the reporter can reproduce it natty, it will be confirmed
<charlie-tca> If it can not be reproduced in Natty, it is invalid
 * charlie-tca thinks we confused c2tarun pretty good today.
<c2tarun> charlie: :P ok i'll mark it incomplete, do i have to post a new comment to try to reproduce the bug with natty??
<charlie-tca> taking care of it.
<charlie-tca> doen
<charlie-tca> done, too
<charlie-tca> thank you, c2tarun
<c2tarun> no thank you all :)
<c2tarun> i'll try better next tym
<charlie-tca> We will too. Trying to explain sometimes is more difficult than the actual report
<micahg> c2tarun: sorry, lost connection there
<c2tarun> micahg: np, i think triaging is done. If possible please take a look. if its all correct than it will b a good example for me
<rsalveti> can someone help reviewing and sponsoring bug 686320?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686320 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager crashes with SIGSEGV while loading the usb0 interface on Panda (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686320
<rsalveti> it blocks network-manager on arm, and as a result the network doesn't work normally at our images
<rsalveti> it's just a backport from nm upstream
<rsalveti> this is for natty
<TeTeT> rsalveti: you want to talk to cyphermox on #nm
<rsalveti> TeTeT: cool, thanks
<njin_> hello, where i can found the 2.6.37-rc3 for maverick ? Thanks
<yofel> njin_: that sounds like a mainline build http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<njin_> yofel: thanks but the last is 2.6.37-rc2, i'm going to reread the post, if i'll found again.
<yofel> njin_: the maverick/natty suffixes are which kernel configuration is used for the mainline builds, they don't build the same kernel with different configurations, use the natty one
<crimsun> i.e., http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc5-natty/
<njin_> yofel: are you meaning that i can use a natty kernel in maverick ?
<crimsun> yes, it works fine
<crimsun> I use the mainline builds consistently
<njin_> yofel, crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> then again, all my work is upstream, so I dogfood so that there aren't uncaught regressions
<njin_> crimsun: after installing 2.6.37-rc2 in xorg we have (EE) RADEON(0): Unable to map MMIO aperture. Invalid argument (22)
<njin_> . Is this related to this ?
<njin_> to rc2
<crimsun> njin_: could be, but you'll want to reproduce that in -rc5
<njin_> crimsun: ok i'm going to suggest to install it
<c2tarun> vish: can u help me in triaging but 686736
<njin_> crimsun: in the rc5 is whorse  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60284304/Xorg.0.log_20101207_2
<c2tarun> vish: ^_^
<yofel> lp 686736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686736 in ubuntu "GNOME applets stopped when I switch between Unity and classic desktop interface. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686736
<c2tarun> yofel: this error is on gnome desktop of natty. is there any way to reproduce it??
<yofel> can't help there I fear, I haven't used gnome in ages and don't know anything about unity
<c2tarun> thats better coz i used GNOME only and still dont know about unity :(
<yofel> njin_: you need fglrx from natty, or possibly x-updates ppa if you use 2.6.37
<yofel> njin_: see lp 671868
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 671868 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx 2:8.780-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: fglrx kernel module failed to build (affects: 1) (heat: 150)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671868
<njin_> yofel: thanks, i've suggested to install an intermediate version of upstream kernels, as he has net problems
<yofel> well, testing upstream kernels is part of the kernel bug workflow, it's just that fglrx is very easy to break
<JFo> njin, what is the issue?
<njin_> crimsun: one moment
<njin_> JFo:http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60284304/Xorg.0.log_20101207_2
<njin_> i suggest install rc5 but fglrx is missed seems
<JFo> njin, what is the bug number?
<njin_> bug 688924
<ubot2> njin_: Error: Bug #688924 not found.
<njin_> bug 668924
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668924 in ubuntu "No wireless for Atheros AR9285 (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668924
<bdmurray> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Converting%20a%20bug%20report%20to%20a%20question
<hggdh> bdmurray: what gives there?
<hggdh> bdmurray: oh
<hggdh> bdmurray: good!
<micahg> bdmurray: do you mind if we discuss the foreign bugs again at the bugsquad meeting next week?
<bdmurray> micahg: could you be a wee bit more specific?
<micahg> bdmurray: oh, it was one of your criteria for converting to question, also someone brought it up a few days ago, I wanted to start a discussion on teh ML, but the meeting is next week and figured it might be a good topic
<bdmurray> micahg: there was a thread on the mailing a bit ago and it was discussed at UDS a lot
<micahg> bdmurray: right, but the conclusions I remember differ from what's on teh wiki, or maybe I wasn't paying enough attention
<bdmurray> micahg: okay as long as there is a specific question and not a general what do we do discussion again
<felipe_c> hey everybody, i was trying out natty and found a couple of "bugs" they aren't critical, but I wasn't sure where to post them (which package)
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, maybe I should do it on the ML list then, it was more to clarify what do we do :-D
<charlie-tca> felipe_c: where are the bugs?
<felipe_c> well, it's the installer
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, the mailing list would likely get a wider audience
<charlie-tca> desktop cd or alternate cd?
<felipe_c> desktop
<charlie-tca> ubiquity
<felipe_c> thanks
<charlie-tca> report them using     ubuntu-bug ubiquity     from the live desktop
<yofel> bdmurray: we want to use questions for non-english bugs too right
<yofel> ?
<charlie-tca> n
<bdmurray> yofel: yes non-english bugs should become questions in the answer tracker with the correct language specified
<micahg> oh, hmm, I see I forgot to read the end of the old thread :-/
<yofel> k, I remembered seeing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Not%20reported%20in%20English which needs an update too
<layn> Hi!
<hggdh> argh! Got a beating from a mix of Hudson, couchdb, and firewalls :-(
<hggdh> and dnsmasq...
<charlie-tca> well, at least they all hit together ;-)
<hggdh> sort of. each one of them stopped at a time -- and figuring out all the failures was hell
<hggdh> I am still trying, though :-)
<hggdh> oh, and I forgot libvirt-bin and disk space
<charlie-tca> May as well get the whole basket full if you are going to go through hell
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> thank you for your support, charlie-tca :-)
<micahg> charlie-tca: do they offer  discounts at checkout?
<charlie-tca> You are welcome :-)
<charlie-tca> micahg: if take a double load of it
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-08
<hggdh> argh! Now I was hit by a hidden timeout
 * hggdh restarts the whole shebang after increasing the timeout to an absurd 60 minutes
<hggdh> so. 126 builds so far, each taking at least 20 minutes
<hggdh> s/126/26/
<charlie-tca> Isn't that going to take a long time ? ;-)
<hggdh> well, it should have been just one or two builds
<charlie-tca> Oh, well. No problem then... full basket :-)
<mrlinux> Hey guys. I just noticed that Ubuntu minimal CD doesn't come with the ath9k drivers/modules - which prevents me from using it on my netbook that has Atheros ethernet card.
<micahg> mrlinux: what about the live cd?
<mrlinux> micahg: that works fine.
<mrlinux> the curious thing is that even Debian netinstall CD has the same problem. Apparently, the drivers were not added by us/canonical when we/they released the debian netinstall as ubuntu minimal.
<micahg> mrlinux: so, the minimal cd is meant to be minimal, it can't have all the drivers
<mrlinux> nope.. the minimal is supposed to just boot up and install a barely bootable system with apt/aptitude.. and you are expected to install your requirements on it.
<micahg> mrlinux: idk if the minimal CD is meant for netbooks, does it have other wireless drivers?
<mrlinux> I don't expect wireless drivers to be installed... since its a minimal CD
<mrlinux> but even the hardwire ethernet doesn't work.
<mrlinux> basically it doesn't recognize the atheros ethernet card.
<micahg> mrlinux: wired ethernet would be a problem
<mrlinux> yep.. which is preventing me from installing it :-( I only use very few programs and I don't like to install a full fledged distro like fluxbuntu or xubuntu either.
<micahg> mrlinux: I'd suggest filing a bug against ubuntu-minimal (probably not the right place, but they should know where it goes)
<mrlinux> cool, I just wanted to make sure that it is a bug :-) Sure, I will file it... but I don't know how to do it online, would you please point me to a link where I can file it online?
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<charlie-tca> there is a link in the middle of that
<c2tarun> how can i directly look for untriaged bugs in launchpad??
<micahg> c2tarun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New  <-- this is most of them
<micahg> c2tarun: notare all are untriaged, but most
<micahg> *most are
<c2tarun> ok thanks :)
<c2tarun> i triaged this bug #687156 reproduced it and marked it confirmed. what now??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687156 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "Pitivi gives an error importing MPEG files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687156
<layn> Hi
<waschtl> hi folks - I think I found a bug in maverick in the kernel portion of ebtables
<waschtl> the command 'ebtables -A OUTPUT -p arp -o eth0.20 -j DROP' causes a kernel oops followed by a kernel panic
<waschtl> has anybody seen this before?
<waschtl> the kernel log is at http://pastie.org/1358450
<waschtl> relevance begins at [ 1105.953771]
<c2tarun> need help in triaging bug #687303 . how can i reproduce it??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687303 in totem (Ubuntu) "video can't play but sound can be heard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687303
<charlie-tca> If you know where to download an mp4 video, you download it and install totem to play it. Is mp4 video or just audio?
<charlie-tca> You can also mark it incomplete and ask the reporter for the url to get the mp4 used
<njin> eppe84: non c'è !
<c2tarun> charlie: here comes the problem, i m using lucid, bug is reported in maverick. i have a chroot of natty created with pbuilder, but no desktop env installed in it, so totem player cannot be played.
<charlie-tca> Then skip that bug and find one you can reproduce. There are other people that will be able to work that one
<c2tarun> charlie: hmm... most of the bugs are reported in maverick and natty. I have to skip most of the bugs then :(
<charlie-tca> the answer is to use VirtualBox, maybe? or just upgrade your system to maverick
<c2tarun> ok, i'll try virtual box. just one more help please. which version should i use into virtual box? natty or maverick??
<charlie-tca> I would install natty, but with the idea it is sometimes broken and won't work for any bugs involving unity and compiz.
<c2tarun> ok thanks :)
<charlie-tca> I prefer to know if the issues actually exist in the latest development release. Many times they get fixed, but not fixed in the old release.
<c2tarun> charlie: how can i know that??
<charlie-tca> Testing in natty shows if the bug still exists in that. Since Natty is the development release now, if the bug is fixed in it, we can tell the reporter that we can not reproduce it there.
<c2tarun> on ubuntu.com natty is not available for download. where can i get it??
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot2> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<njin_> today build of alternate in /daily/ don't work /dependencies, latest desktop qorking iis 06 in /daily-live
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: ^ ^ ^
<charlie-tca> Thanks, njin
<njin_> np
<c2tarun> charlie: ya got it... thanks :)
<CarlFK> c2tarun:  I have a daily natty box. want me to test something?
<CarlFK> daily = installed natty about 8 hours ago
<c2tarun> sure look download a mp4 file please
<c2tarun> try this http://www.mp4point.com/downloads/63927132e120.zip
<c2tarun> its a small mp4 file
<c2tarun> CarlFK: u there??
<CarlFK> ah, thanks.  was looking for a file.
<CarlFK> zip?
<c2tarun> yup... you can use unzip
<CarlFK> media files generally don't compress
<CarlFK> no biggie
<c2tarun> still website is providing this way only. :|
<c2tarun> CarlFK: u got the mp4 file??
<bdmurray> pedro_: could you look at bug 654578?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654578 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Returned to gdm screen after logging in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654578
<CarlFK> c2tarun: got it, on phone...
<c2tarun> CarlFK;ok :)
<c2tarun> If a bug is posted in a language other than english, what should we mark that bug: Invalid or Incomplete??
<paultag> c2tarun: see if you can get someone to translate it if it looks valid. use translate.google and get a rough idea
<c2tarun> paultag: but for translating using google tag, we need to know the native language... :/
<yofel> c2tarun: google translate has an auto detection, try that
<paultag> +1 yofel
<c2tarun> I tried, its detecting english only....  check this:   http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|Re-bonjour%2C%0A%0AUn%20autre%20probl%C3%A8me%20de%20crash%20provoqu%C3%A9%20par%20swfdec%20apparemment.%0AJe%20viens%20de%20recompiler%20les%20derniers%20sources%20d%27ella.%0A%0ACi-dessous%20la%20log%20de%20ella.%0A%0ACordialement%2C%0AZebulon%0A%0A--------------------------------------------------------------%0A%0Avaleur%20maxi%20200%0Afind%20pile%20titre%20%3
<c2tarun> ET2%3C%0Aajout%20de%20%3AT2%3C%0Anbre%20total%20valeurs%20ds%20func%20text%20sprite%3A1%0Afind%20pile%20titre%20%3ER1%3C%0Aajout%20de%20%3AR1%3C%0Afind%20pile%20titre%20%3ET2%3C%0Afind%20pile%20titre%20%3ER1%3C%0A%22%2Ftmp%2Fella-temp.sc%22%2C%20line%2013%20column%208%3A%20warning-%20As%20of%20version%200.8.2%20using%20the%20.change%20command%20to%20modify%20an%20object%27s%20position%20on%20the%20stage%20is%20considered%20deprecated.%20Future%20version
<c2tarun> s%20may%20consider%20x%20and%20y%20parameters%20for%20the%20.change%20command%20to%20be%20illegal%3B%20please%20use%20the%20.move%20command.%0A%22%2Ftmp%2Fella-temp.sc%22%2C%20line%2015%20column%2016%3A%20warning-%20As%20of%20version%200.8.2%20using%20the%20.change%20command%20to%20modify%20an%20object%27s%20position%20on%20the%20stage%20is%20considered%20deprecated.%20Future%20versions%20may%20consider%20x%20and%20y%20parameters%20for%20the%20.change%2
<c2tarun> 0command%20to%20be%20illegal%3B%20please%20use%20the%20.move%20command.%0A%0A%28ella%3A15696%29%3A%20Swfdec-CRITICAL%20**%3A%20swfdec_player_set_renderer%3A%20assertion%20%60SWFDEC_IS_PLAYER%20%28player%29%27%20failed%0AErreur%20de%20segmentation
<c2tarun> sorry i should have used pastebin
<paultag> Holy jesus
<paultag> c2tarun: just send the bug number
<yofel> and we're planning to convert non-english bugs into questions on the answer tracker with the correct language set in the future
<c2tarun> #687398
<yofel> lp 687398
<hggdh> bug 687398
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687398 in ella "Autre exemple de Crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687398
<hggdh> another example of crash
<paultag> that looks like french
<hggdh> it is french
<hggdh> why invalid?
<paultag> +1 hggdh
<paultag> the french loco hats us enough because LP is not translated :)
<c2tarun> sorry hggdh i didn't know what we should mark the bugs not in english.
<paultag> hates *
 * yofel notes that's not really our job since it's not a bug in Ubuntu
<yofel> anyway, google translate should work fine with french
<paultag> whoh, really great catch. I did not even look
<hggdh> indeed -- it was opened against ella upstream, not Ubuntu
<c2tarun> google tranlstor translated it. what should i do now??
<paultag> nothing
<paultag> c2tarun: the lead on that project speaks french
<paultag> c2tarun: lp ~xapantu
<paultag> actually, same with the top 3 contributors
<hggdh> I reset it to New
<paultag> thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> c2tarun: we should not touch bugs that are not in Ubuntu
<c2tarun> sorry paultag what is "lp ~xapantu"??
<paultag> c2tarun: ubuntu-bugs should only be doing ubuntu bugs, since that's not a bug with ubuntu ( ubuntu/+source/<foo> ), avoid it, it's someone else's project's bug ( Launchpad is not just for Ubuntu )
<yofel> c2tarun: ~xapantu is the user ID on launchpad -> https://launchpad.net/~xapantu
<c2tarun> hggdh: sorry, from next time i'll take care of this.
<hggdh> c2tarun: no probs :-)
<paultag> live and learn
<paultag> :)
<hggdh> BTW, it is an easy French (well, OK, if you speak the language)
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: bugs we work have (ubuntu) after the "affects "
<charlie-tca> that one is in "Ella" with out the (ubuntu)
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: ya i noticed it just now :(
<paultag> hggdh: I don't speak French, but I could get the gist of it :)
<paultag> funny how that works
<hggdh> paultag: heh
<CarlFK> cats..mp4 - ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=H264 Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
<CarlFK> mplayer plays it, but totem says "need to get codec"
<c2tarun> CarlFK: if possible let totem player download the codec.
<CarlFK> k - wasn't sure it we expected it to work out of the box
<c2tarun> CarlFK: please check if totem is playing it after downloading codecs or not....
<CarlFK> c2tarun: "need codec ... (cancel) (search)"  I hit search, it closes the dialog and plays the audio, video is  visualization of audio - same as if I hit 'cancel'
<CarlFK> rebooting the box.  I may reinstall without mplayer
<c2tarun> this was the bug. only audio is coming no video output... i am confirming the bug. OK
<c2tarun> CarlFK: u there?? should i mark the bug confirmed??
<CarlFK> c2tarun: kinda.  let me gather some more details first.  which often leads me to realizing my tests are screwy, so don't mark it just yet
<CarlFK> oh hell, #687303 is reported against 10.10 - does it matter I am using natty?
<yofel> vish: there? got a papercuts question
<vish> yoasif: o/
<vish> oops! yofel: ^
<yofel> heh
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: It is better if you can make it work in Natty
<charlie-tca> or even reproduce the issue in Natty
<CarlFK> either way, I think I have a 2nd bug to report: http://dpaste.de/piPe/
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: repoduced in natty, plus that.
<vish> hggdh: your student ojap seems to have not subscribed to the mentor mailing list.. i guess he has lost interest..
<charlie-tca> reproduced in Natty means the bug can be triaged
<CarlFK> c2tarun: mark #687303 confirmed
<CarlFK> I'll do a clean natty install and log that python stack dump
<yofel> I saw some people fixing package descriptions - like bug 602671. Are those debdiffs supposed to be applied to ubuntu? If yes, your folks need to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, since the review team will focus on getting that into debian, it doesn't meed the importance for a deban/ubuntu delta IMHO
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602671 in p7zip (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Description: p7zip (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602671
<yofel> s/meed/meet/
<vish> yofel: ssj6akshat sent the bug to debian..
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: wonder if that is related to the python2.7 upgrades happening now?
<vish> i guess we need to track the debian bug#
<vish> yofel: we should be sending the patch to debian first..
<yofel> vish: there's no indication of that on the bug, and if you're sending patches upstream please follow the patch workflow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<vish> yofel: hmm, review guide?
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: i know a bit of py.  wtf: try:  from aptdaemon.defer import inline_callbacks except ImportError:  pass
 * vish a bit confused.. 
<vish> ssj6akshat: what is the debian bug# there?
<CarlFK> im sure there is a good reason for that... lets see whats wrong with aptdaemon.defer...
<yofel> vish: it's the review teams job to handle patches, so if you don't follow our workflow WHILE we're subscribed to the bug it's inconvenient for us
<vish> yofel: i'm in the review team as well.. ;)
<yofel> vish: well, at least add the tags :P
<vish> yofel: yea.. i'm still waiting on ssj6akshat . he sent the bug, and had some trouble there.. not sure what the status is..
<yofel> np
<vish> ^ha! :)
<vish> bad freenode! everyone is timing out.. :s
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: aptdaemon.defer does not exit.  on my maverick box it does, and it's header says """Simplified Twisted Deferreds."""
<yofel> haha
<yofel> vish: what confused me actually was essentially seing a debdiff a) flagged as a patch b) not having ubuntu-sponsors subscribed so I wondered what your guys workflow there was
<vish> yofel: yea, it's his first bug and he is still trying to get the hang of it.. :)
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: way over my head. May have to wait for the 2.7 changes to be completed, though. At least, right now, upgrades are broken from maverick to natty by this
<vish> yofel: btw, a debdiff too gets tagged as 'patch' , but usually someone subscribes the sponsors..
<yofel> vish: np, good to have new people around :)
<vish> yup..
<micahcowan> Are merge requests strongly preferred over debdiffs (when applicable)?
<c2tarun> vish: you are also in review team right. if some one fixed the bug and posted a patch which is verified by reviewing team? what after that? some one will take the patch from there and make a new debian package??
<vish> micahcowan: well, if the project is in lp.. a merge is easier
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-December/032224.html
<micahcowan> fair enough (heading to work)
<vish> c2tarun: thats where things get fuzzy.. we should usually send the patch upstream..
<vish> i actually like how kubuntu does their work..
<c2tarun> vish: so that's it. we just triage the bug. a developer will fix it and release the patch and review team will send it to upstream. is this all process??
<vish> for any upstream bug, lp bug is closed and no one is confused.. but Ubuntu everyone submits patches in lp and they dont know where the patch needs to go...
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: thanks.
<charlie-tca> Hope it explains better than me
<yofel> vish: not *any*, high/critical bugs are usually still tracked since they get a kubuntu_XX_... patch added to the package
<yofel> but all usability bugs and crashes all go to bugs.kde.org
<yofel> -1 all
<vish> yofel: oh! but those are very minimal i guess.. still your workflow is much better
<yofel> right, that's a last resort if upstream won't make it
<vish> if it was the same for Ubuntu too, we would have had less of this 'Land of the Lost patches' mess
<vish> c2tarun: yup..
<c2tarun> vish: so in this whole process where comes the MOTU members??
<yofel> c2tarun: well, while we're triaging the bug we're also sending the bug upstream, so ideally it should be the upstream devs that fix it in the first place
<vish> c2tarun: well.. *i* dint write the review process.. so better ask the people who wrote it.. ;)
<c2tarun> vish: do you asking this question in the team will do any good???
<yofel> vish: what makes it easier for us too is that we don't use apport for KDE, drkonqi is better anyway, firefox uses their own crash handler too now
<c2tarun> vish: do you think asking this question in the team will do any good???
<vish> c2tarun: not sure i understand the question..
<yofel> weren't MOTU about getting packages into universe and merging new packages from debain?
<yofel> *debian
<vish> yofel: oh, so drkonqi is basically the KDE apport?
<vish> yofel: yup, MOTU maintain those packages..
<c2tarun> vish: sorry u got me wrong, i m not saying u not understanding the question, i mean is there anyone on team who write the review process?? :)
<vish> c2tarun: which team?
<c2tarun> the alpha bug squad team :\
<vish> c2tarun: why would someone from the bugsquad team write the review team? ;)  wouldnt someone from the review team have written the review workflow? :)
<hggdh> the review process was written mostly by devs (MOTU, core, etc)
<vish>  write the review s/ team/ workflow
<yofel> vish: drkonqi with my natty k3b crash: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/konqi1.png http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/konqi2.png - when you click on report bug you fill in your crash details, username and pw and the crash gets sent to bugs.kde.org
<c2tarun> vish: hmm.... so the easiest way to get the answer is to ask this question in #ubuntu-motu
<hggdh> I am somewhat lost. What is the question?
<vish> hggdh: not really.. but pers-i-a was involved too, so a dev though..
<c2tarun> hggdh: we triage the bugs, some one fixes it and releases a patch => review team verifies the patch and sends it upstream => in this whole process where are the MOTU members??
<vish> i think pers-i-a was the only 'dev' who helped.. i dont think he is core though.
<hggdh> c2tarun: hopefully, reviewing the patches
<hggdh> vish: yes, he was involved. But Daniel was also there, and others
<c2tarun> hggdh: hmm....
<yofel> vish: currently it's mostly daniel and nigel maintaining the team I think
<hggdh> c2tarun: and taking care of new syncs/merges/issues on the development release
<c2tarun> hggdh: OK
<vish> yofel: so the form we fill it in that window, no interaction with lp or bugzilla?
<hggdh> mostly, of course, on the Universe (where MOTUs are expected to be quite active)
<yofel> vish: for reporting crash no, if you want to file a regular bug then konqi will only add some system information and send you to bugzilla
<yofel> *crashes
<vish> ah!
<vish> yay! you use a black theme too! :)
<yofel> :D
 * vish among the very few such black sheep...
<vish> ssj6akshat: welcome back! ;)
<vish> ssj6akshat: have you been able to forward the p7zip bug to debian?
<Orpheon> Hello?
<yofel> hello Orpheon
<Orpheon> I'm comletly new here
<Orpheon> I'm completly new here
<yofel> then welcome to the home of the ubuntu bugsquad, how can we help you?
<Orpheon> What is a bug day? I got the email saying I should go here
<yofel> a bug day is where we triagers gather here to focus on a specific package/task, the next one is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101209 for which you probably got the mail
<Orpheon> thanks
<Orpheon> Is there anything specific I should know?
<yofel> Orpheon: if you want to help us see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs and especially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage which shows our workflow, and come back for any questions, I'm sure you'll have them ;)
<Orpheon> I'm reading both of them right now :) . Isn't there anyone else?
<Orpheon> here?
<c2tarun> Orpheon: we all are here :)
<Orpheon> sorry
<yofel> sure, most probably just busy triaging or doing something else ;)
<c2tarun> np
<Orpheon> oh
<yofel> Orpheon: if you have a quesiton just ask it, when someone knows the answer they'll answer you when they look at the channel again
<Orpheon> I'll read a bit first
<rusivi> Regarding bug 620290, while I am not here to question package maintainers as they know WAAYYYY more about their package than I, the Fix Released status was assigned incorrectly without verifying the result.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620290 in vlc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "vlc-1.1.2: please enable reading bookmarks from saved playlists (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620290
<rusivi> This non-verification was self-admitted by the status toggler.
<rusivi> Uhhhhh little lost....
<charlie-tca> rusivi: did you verify that the issue still exists in maverick/natty?
<micahg> rusivi: it was the upstream maintainer who said it was fixed in 1.1.4, so since maverick has 1.1.4 it was marked fix released
<rusivi> Rémi Denis-Courmont wrote on 2010-11-27: 	#5
<rusivi> assumed fixed in VLC 1.1.4 in Meerkat
<rusivi> Changed in vlc (Ubuntu):
<rusivi> status: 	Incomplete → Fix Released
<rusivi> Assumed, not verified.
<charlie-tca> Did you try to reproduce the issue in maverick?
<charlie-tca> Since he is the maintainer, he can assume that.
<rusivi> Not making a big deal about it, just bringing it up cause I'm subscribed and wanted to know what you thought.
<rusivi> charlie-tca/micahg: then so be it and thanks for gut-check.
<charlie-tca> upstream maintainer can sign it off that way. He is assuming ubuntu did the sync to get the package he fixed
<cm-t> hi, i got a probleme with the touch on my «HP Touchsmart TX2» since an update ~15 days ago ( i just made a fesh install + new /home same pbl happennig after update). i don't know what package doing this, should i report on  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect  or?
<micahg> cm-t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<cm-t> by touch i mean touch screen (finger+stylus) + touchpad + usb mouse, it is ok micah
<cm-t> ?
<cm-t> Something wrong with usb mouse→ after a time left clic doesn't work (but if i use finger, it re-works for a time)
<cm-t> With stylus, the left clic is forced; i can remove stylus from screen clic stay and only finger use or {ESC} will break the clic
<cm-t> (sorry for my approximativ english)
<micahg> cm-t: idk, there should be some instruction on that wiki page about what packages are involved
<cm-t> ah didnt saw it was a wiki.   im reading
<hggdh> wow! my nm-applet is using 190M of real memory!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-09
 * yofel has an akonadi_imap_resource_4 process that uses 120M or real memory without doing anything
<c2tarun> I was setting up a virtual box env of natty to reproduce some bugs. i got an error, can anyone help me with setting up the environment please.
<micahg> c2tarun: maybe try in #ubuntu+1?
<c2tarun> micahg: u mean #ubuntu
<micahg> c2tarun: no, #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<c2tarun> where can i find confirmed but unassigned bugs??
<micahg> c2tarun: have you tried the advanced search in LP?
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<htorque> hello everyone, isn't it possible anymore to set my own bug report to "wishlist"?
<nisshh> hggdh, vish, bdmurray, ping
<nisshh> anyway, when you see this, c2tarun just wants to say hi, he is a bit shy about meeting his mentors on irc :)
<c2tarun> hi :)
<c2tarun> vish ping
<nisshh> c2tarun, i pinged them earlier, just wait, they will reply soon :)
<c2tarun> ok :) actually i received mail that papercut-ninjas group is assigned a bug on empathy. I wasn't facing this bug, i just wanted to ask him :)
<nisshh> c2tarun, thats bug mail, it doesnt mean that you are affected by that particular bug, you are just subscribed to receive it because of a certain team you are in, etc
<c2tarun> ok... :) thanks
<nisshh> :)
<vish> c2tarun: reduce the font size and then try to resize the window you will notice the combobox vanishes..
<vish> c2tarun: also, no one in the channel bites.. ;) so, no need to be scared/shy.. :)
<c2tarun> vish: how to reduce the font size of empathy?
<vish> c2tarun: not empathy's, system font size
<c2tarun> vish: got it
<charlie-tca> this place is really quiet for a Bug Day today - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101209
<c2tarun> bug 688094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688094 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "package user-setup 1.28ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: failed to sync updated files list file for package user-setup: Input/output error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688094
<c2tarun> what is this bug exactly saying? is it just package not getting installed or some other problem??
<c2tarun> if a bug is reported for any previous version, say karmic and that bug cannot be reproduced in newer versions like maverick. what should we do??
<charlie-tca> I comment that I could not reproduce the issue in the latest release, and am closing the bug as invalid for that reason. Add that if they can
<charlie-tca> reproduce the issue in the latest stable release or development release, they can repopen it as new and need to supply the logs
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<ScottK> charlie-tca: How does that make the bug invalid?
<charlie-tca> It makes it fixed-released, but without a reference for what fixed it, we mark it invalid
<charlie-tca> or am I loose in the head again?
<ScottK> It seems to me that it would be confusing for people to be told their bug is invalid because it's already fixed.
<charlie-tca> It leads much less confusion that having it marked fixed, and then they want to references for the fix
<charlie-tca> hm, my keyboard is not typing right again
<bcurtiswx> vish, you work with firefox4? or was that micahg ?
<vish> bcurtiswx: yup, its micahg
<bcurtiswx> vish, k thx
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 571392?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571392 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 197) (dups: 127) (heat: 1242)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571392
<bdmurray> mvo: seems to happen on Live CDs / usb sticks afaict
<charlie-tca> pedro_: kind of difficult to do these compiz bugs in Natty until I can actually log in
<mvo> bdmurray: hrm, is there a log in one of the reports that actually contains anything :/ ?
<bdmurray> mvo: I can write something to check...
<mvo> thanks, that would be cool
<mvo> the ones I looked at where empty
<mvo> :/
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 579643 has something
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579643 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 571392)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571392 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 197) (dups: 127) (heat: 1242)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571392
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> bdmurray: it looks like the actual bug is pretty simple to fix, this only affects 10.04?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 685675 is natty too.  What is the bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685675 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.246.2+bdcom-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685675
<nemo> hey guys.  I filed a bug just minutes ago and I wasn't sure what area to put it in
<nemo> someone mind moving it for me?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/688145
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688145 in ubuntu "Suspend fails on closing laptop lid, hangs hard on reopen with high heat and fan usage. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> nemo: I would say kernel, since pm shows it tries to suspend and it fails after that, please set the package to linux and run apport-collect on the affected system
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> think I've done apport-collect on this system before, but sure :)
<nemo> done
<nemo> yofel: said "no additional information collected"
<yofel> nemo: yes, you didn't change the package first
<nemo> oh
<nemo> oops. didn't realise that was "in order of operation" :)
<nemo> hm. how do I do that?
<yofel> since you didn't apport didn't know *what* to collect information about
<yofel> nemo: click on the arrow left or 'Ubuntu' in the status line
<nemo> ah. found it
<nemo> yep
<nemo> I thought it had sent me to a bug list when I clicked on Ubuntu, but the arrow worked
<yofel> right, clicking on Ubuntu will send you to the list of bugs filed in ubuntu.
<nemo> yay. appport still uses gksudo.
<nemo> so sick of stuff using that irritating polkit thingy. I even wrap update-manager in the menu with gksudo :)
<nemo> and close and restart it whenever it pops up on its own
<yofel> hehe
<nemo> if polkit integrated w/ ssh/nomachine/fingerprint gui, I'd not hate it so much :)
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, hm, I spoke too quickly, I thought it was easy, but it looks like I need to actually run it inside a vm to reprouce
<mvo> but dinner first
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks for working on it!
<bdmurray> the acidbase package could use some bug conslidation
<bdmurray> there seem to be lots of duplicates in there
<bdmurray> micahg: re bug 685832 I don't think there is a badge
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 685832 in launchpad-gm-scripts "Show MOTU badge? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685832
<micahg> bdmurray: there is one for MOTU, it's the closed hand
<bdmurray> micahg: for launchpad.net/~motu ?
<micahg> bdmurray: I thought so, let me check
<micahg> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, well regardless motu is part of ubuntu-dev and universe-contributes both of which are shown
<micahg> bdmurray: right, but neither of those are considered domain experts
<bdmurray> micahg: um okay but isn't the this gonna just be one more icon for the people who already have 2 icons?
<micahg> bdmurray: well, core-devs have an extra icon too
<micahg> and motu-swat
<bdmurray> micahg: right and those are subsets of ubuntu-dev but motu is not because they are members of ubuntu-dev
 * micahg is confused
<micahg> MOTU and core-dev have the same relationship WRT ubuntu-dev
<bdmurray> okay I see how it makes sense now
<bcurtiswx> micahg, does the set as desktop background function work on firefox 4b7 in natty ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: on KDE or GNOME?
<bcurtiswx> micah, GNOME
<bcurtiswx> micahg*
 * micahg remembers there was a bug about it...
<bcurtiswx> micahg, OK thx
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no, I meant in general, idk if it works in natty, I would hope so :)
<bcurtiswx> ah, it doesn't work in natty, but since GTK3 is so screwed up i wouldn't know what to do with it ATM
<micahg> er, the original bug was Fixed for Firefox 3.5, if you see an issue, please fule a bug
<micahg> *file
<micahg> bcurtiswx: it shouldn't be using gtk3 AFAIK
<bcurtiswx> well, as of right now g-c-c with the background section is borked due to GTK, which FFX I would assume uses
<charlie-tca> Is bugbot a person or a script? It is closing bugs
<charlie-tca> well, it is commenting that it is closing them, but leaving them in incomplete. What is it?
<charlie-tca> see it in action on bug 450721
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 450721 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "xorg crashes by writing emails?! (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450721
<damariei> hello, quick question, what should I do if I come across a bug report and when I try to reproduce it there is no bug?
<charlie-tca> Are you reproducing it in Natty?
<damariei> no maverick
<charlie-tca> Which release did the reporter use?
<damariei> maverick also
<micahcowan> It might help to identify differences between your environ and reporter's that might possibly affect behavior. What's the bug #?
<charlie-tca> You can comment that you could not reproduce it in an up-to-date 10.10, and ask them to try it again. Also ask to have them give you the exact steps they use to reproduce the issue.
<damariei> well nevermind, I was just confused by the wording and I can reproduce it now but I have a new question, is it still a bug if it does actually function but not as the user would intend it to?
<damariei> I am referring to 88241
<charlie-tca> bug 88241
<yofel> lp 88241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 88241 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "oops on suspend from dvb driver (heat: 2)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88241
<damariei> sorry
<damariei> 688241
<yofel> lp 688241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688241 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "scan will not save a second doc - 'save as' works (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688241
<micahcowan> According to the user's description, it sounds like a regression
<yofel> not using gnome, but while overwriting the previous file is the usual 'Save' behaviour, I would not expect that from a scan program
<charlie-tca> So, to save a scanned document, you have to push "save as"? That is a fix of previous wrong behaviour, is it not?
<damariei> even if you scan another page, instead of asking for a new location for the new page, it automatically overwrites the first one
<yofel> damariei: you say it overwrites the file even though the button is grayed out?
<damariei> yes
<charlie-tca> the document does not have a name already, so pushing save the second saves with the file name entered previously.
<damariei> i.e if i was to scan two pages, click save on the first one (it would ask for a location and name) then click save on the second it would automatically overwrite the first one without asking
<charlie-tca> yofel: I see that as a bug, but I don't see the behavior as reported as one.
<yofel> charlie-tca: not sure how simple-scan is supposed to behave, but overwriting a file is something I expect from an image editor, not a scan program.
<micahcowan> Yeah, especially for one named "simple-scan".
<damariei> exactly
<charlie-tca> How does it know you changed documents? It is assuming that the first scan was not good enough.
<yofel> not sure if xsane has a save or save as button, but it usually increases a suffix number by itself when trying to save again, so that's the behaviour I expect (since I'm used to it)
<damariei> charlie-tca, i clicked on the second page
<micahcowan> It sounds like a regression. If the developers indicate that it's intended behavior, that's another matter, but it sounds like it must be unintentional, to me, particularly if that's how it worked in previous versions.
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<damariei> yofel, yes I think that is actually how simple-scan functioned previously
<micahcowan> According to the reporter, it is.
<damariei> I myself use simple-scan and do remember it working that way I believe
<damariei> ok so I tried a previous version of simple-scan and yes it does appear to be a regression, what should I do next?
<yofel> damariei: add the 'regression-release' tag and forward to the simple-scan devs
<yofel> damariei: actually it would be worth to try it in natty first (use a live disk)
<yofel> since that has a newer bugfix release
<yofel> (the tag applies anyway)
<yofel> damariei: for future reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Regressions
<damariei> yofel, thank you, and is it ok if I cannot actually Triage the bug? (permissions)
<yofel> yes, 'Triaged' and "Won't Fix" can only be set by Bug Control
<yofel> once you triaged the bug just ask here for the Status and Importance to be set
<damariei> yofel, ok I have set regression on bug #688241 and forwarded upstream (https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/688372) can you Triage it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688372 in simple-scan "Saving any scans after first scan overwrites the file (Regression 1.x to 2.x) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> damariei: Bug 688241 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/688241 is private
<yofel> ok, short lecture on upstreaming: you only need to file a bug report if the project is NOT hosted on launchpad
<yofel> no harm done, launchpad is confusing sometimes
<yofel> damariei: ok, now the proper way here: on 688241 click on 'also affects project'
<damariei> yofel, ahh thanks, im still learning
<yofel> damariei: that already has simple scan set as projet so just add it
<damariei> yofel, ok done
<yofel> damariei: now go to 688372, and mark it as a dup of 688241 (click on mark as a duplicate on the right)
<damariei> yofel, ok done
<yofel> hm, that might actually be a dup of bug 544108
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544108 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Offer to number/date filename if file already exists (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 31)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544108
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-10
<damariei> yofel, looks like it since this is a duplicate: 666932
<yofel> right, you should always look for possible duplicates first usually (that counts for me too *sigh*)
<damariei> yofel, should I mark mine as a duplicate now then?
<damariei> *sigh* well I can't believe I must those
<yofel> yes, and use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20duplicate (replacing NUMBER)
<damariei> yofel, ok done, thanks for the help
<yofel> np, sorry for the additional work
<yofel> damariei: and thanks for helping us ;)
<damariei> yofel, one more thing, what happens if a user reports a bug in the current version of a package but it is actually already fixed upstream
<yofel> then we mark the bug triaged until the bug is fixed in the development release, and possibly link the fixed upstream bug
<damariei> yofel, in that case can you triage this one: 688219?
<yofel> (can you add 'bug' before the number? that'll trigger the bot) bug 688219
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688219 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "Youtube-dl no longer works (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688219
<damariei> ok thanks for the heads up
<yofel> damariei: can you try to reproduce this in a Natty live disk or virtual machine? Natty has 2010.11.19 so it would be good to know if that works or not
<damariei> yofel, I am a bit late in getting the Natty alpha so im just downloading it right now
<yofel> damariei: you can check if the development release has a newer version by looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl or with 'rmadison youtube-dl' (rmadison is part of the devscripts package)
<damariei> yofel, ahh ok, any other devscripts that I should get acquainted with for the future?
<yofel> damariei: there's the 'hugday' command from the ubuntu-qa-tools package which is used for hugdays and ubuntu-dev-tools has usefull things, but usually not for triaging
<yofel> damariei: I just remembered that there's Testdrive if you look for an easy way to  run a devel release virtual machine
<damariei> yofel, thanks those should help with testing
<c2tarun> anyone here using Asus Eee PC 1005?
<bcurtiswx> ubuntu is the upstream for indicator applet.. right?
<charlie-tca> Is it ubuntu or canonical?
<charlie-tca> but anyway, yes
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, thx
<c2tarun> bug 688434
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688434 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688434
<c2tarun> can anyone take a look please... do we need laptop configuration??
<c2tarun> vish ping
<rusivi> Quick question for the chat, reading a previously mentioned bug 544108 w/ 4 duplicates, it seems logical that anytime a bug is marked a duplicate of another, the duplicated bug should have the "Affected by" incremented by the number of distinct duplicate OP. So for this bug, the number affected should be 5 (all the dup's OP + the OP of the original duplicated bug). Is this a known issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544108 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Offer to number/date filename if file already exists (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 50)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544108
<micahg> rusivi: bug 678090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678090 in malone "Affected people from duplicates aren't included in the master bug's affected count (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678090
<rusivi> micahg: ty ;)
<vish> charlie-tca, hggdh: hi, should we add more members to the new mentor team?  looks like there are around 21 members who have applied for the old mentorship team ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> How do i file a bug ?
<micahg> kaushal: ubuntu-bug
<kaushal> micahg: ubuntu-bug tomboy
<kaushal> ?
<micahg> kaushal: yep
<kaushal> micahg: you are an awesome guy
<kaushal> Thanks micahg
<micahg> kaushal: np
<kaushal> it worked like a charm
<kaushal> really appreciated
<kaushal> micahg: also do i need to look for that email always
<kaushal> for any updates ?
<micahg> kaushal: email?
<kaushal> or do i need to always keep an watch on the lp ?
<micahg> kaushal: ideally, you would respond if information is requested
<kaushal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/688474
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688474 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy Notes Reminder Plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> kaushal: yeah, you should get an email update
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> micahg: whats the preferred method to download any iso file
<kaushal> on releases.ubuntu.com
<micahg> kaushal: torrent?
<kaushal> why is it so ?
<micahg> kaushal: less load on teh servers :)
<kaushal> why not zsync or metalink or jigdo
<micahg> zsync works too
<kim0> I think I've fixed bug 687968 (Bacula FTBFS). I've proposed for merge (my first time ever) would someone like to pick it up :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687968 in bacula (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] package 'bacula' (5.0.2-2ubuntu1) failed to build on natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687968
<vish> c2tarun: pong.. ;)  when you have a Q , just ask … if the person is not around, someone else might answer it. :)
<c2tarun> vish: sure :) it was just u were around and i just found it so i asked :)
<vish> c2tarun: nah, i'm logged in here 24x7, but not always here.. :)
 * vish just creates the illusion … as do so many of us … ;p
<c2tarun> i just found a python editor designed by someone and source code available on internet. this one is good but other python editors are also available
<c2tarun> should i file a need-packaging bug??
<vish> c2tarun: if you want it in Ubuntu, you'd have to file one..
<c2tarun> vish: sure :) i'll play around with that editor for few days, and if i really find it different then i'll file the bug
<c2tarun> can anyone please take look at bug 688599. it may be duplicate of two other bugs(mentioned in the report, those bugs dont have proper information). What i want to ask is, this bug may be due to some fault in reporters hardware(also mentioned in report). should i ask him to try reproduce bug on good hardware or reproduce bug by myself.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688599 in audacious (Ubuntu) "audacious2 crashed with SIGSEGV when quitting (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688599
<charlie-tca> c2tarun: without a valid stacktrace, we can not determine if that is a duplicte of any other bug. If you want to try to reproduce it, you should try getting a backtrace for it, too.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<charlie-tca> otherwise, leave it alone until apport team processes it. I don't know if re-trace is working again or not, but if it is, they will get the stacktrace, and then we decide what to do with it.
<c2tarun> charlie-tca: sure i'll try to reproduce it.
<bdmurray> mvo: so what is next for bug 571392?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571392 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.60.48.36 bdcom-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 197) (dups: 127) (heat: 1236)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571392
<awb> Hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<bdmurray> I believe I saw couchdbuser in my gdm screen today and libuuid(?) anybody else seeing this?
<hggdh> bdmurray: will check in a few, right now in the middle of a KVM install
<d-kessel> is "libubuntuone1.0-cil (0.3.8-0ubuntu5)" failing to install on natty worth reporting at this time?
<fatharrahman> Hi
<fatharrahman> Once I start up my computer it auto reboot once and then continue normally no other auto reboot until I restart or shut down and start up again
<fatharrahman> udienz  advised me to report a bug he worked hard for me but there was error in the apport  as he noticed
<fatharrahman>  Once I start up my computer it auto reboot once and then continue normally no other auto reboot until I restart or shut down and start up again
<fatharrahman> mine is hp mini 110-1100  1.6,1.6 RAM intel atom
<fatharrahman> no no
<fatharrahman> 1.6,1.6 Intel atom
<fatharrahman> 1 GB RAM
<fatharrahman> 160 Hdd
<fatharrahman> only ubuntu 10.10 on it
<fatharrahman> new from market there was windows 7 starter in it but I formated windows for Ubuntu
<holstein> fatharrahman: how does 10.04 run?
<holstein> or another kernel?
<fatharrahman> did not try 10.04
<fatharrahman> did not try any thing than Maverik Meerkat
<holstein> might want to try the long term support release
<holstein> you could try it live and see
<holstein> cant hurt
<holstein> might learn something helpful
<holstein> i find thats an easy way to try different packages and kernels
<holstein> for testing purposes
<fatharrahman> so do you think I need not to report a bug?
<holstein> fatharrahman: OH
<holstein> i thouth you had
<holstein> i would look around and see if you already see one
<holstein> and go from there
<fatharrahman> I dont know what type of bug is this
<holstein> i would just search by model
<holstein> in LP
<holstein> and see what you find
<holstein> can be challenging
<fatharrahman> should I contineu this may you take a look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug/34e455e6-049c-11e0-91b7-0025b3df357a?field.title=Xorg+crash
<holstein> i would search around a bit first
<holstein> see what you find
<holstein> could just as well be a kernel bug for that matter
<holstein> maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keystroke/+bug/687641 ??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687641 in ubuntu-keystroke "After start up auto log out after opening an application (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<fatharrahman> ubot I did that but is this accurate ?
<holstein> lol
<fatharrahman> no I was not aware of what information needed ubot2
<holstein> i didnt notice that was your post ;)
<holstein> yeah, that looks fine
<fatharrahman> but the informations is not through apport-bug?
<holstein> somebody will ask for what they need prolly
<fatharrahman> ok if you said thats enough ok ok
<holstein> im not totally sure
<holstein> but it looks like a good start
<fatharrahman> ok now should I un install 10.10 and install 10.04??
<holstein> well, if you want
<yofel> ok, let's start slowly, first: that bug is about ubuntu-keystroke (not sure what it does), *not* Ubuntu, second: your issue is weird... let me read the backlog
<holstein> i would suggest running it live
<holstein> and see if ther is a need for that
<holstein> there*
 * holstein will leave you with yofel fatharrahman :)
<holstein> fatharrahman: no need to wipe 10.10 though
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> fatharrahman: does it actually shut down or simply reset the pc to the bios screen when it reboots?
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> I think it is a reboot because the oppened items are closed and the music of log in is playing but I find my self on the Choose username yofel
<yofel> fatharrahman: is it just back to 'choose username' or a complete system reboot?
<fatharrahman> suddunly I find my self at username
<fatharrahman> log in but to a new session
<yofel> fatharrahman: so you don't get back to the bios screen but you land on the login screen where you enter your username, correct?
<fatharrahman> yes
<yofel> fatharrahman: did it do that on the previous session before your current session?
<fatharrahman> at every new session after the second one no other relog
<fatharrahman> I mean  how can I explain
<yofel> ok, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old please?
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old: Permission denied
<yofel> fatharrahman: what does it tell you if you run 'ls -la /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old' in a terminal?
<fatharrahman> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26132 2010-12-10 23:52 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<nemo> huh
<nemo> world readable
<yofel> ok, that looks right, were you trying to execute the file?
<nemo> heh. I bet he was :)
<yofel> fatharrahman: it's a log file, please put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nemo> yofel: oh. btw. thanks for following up on the hedgewars bug.
<nemo> yofel: I look forward to supporting fewer confused ubuntu users
<yofel> err, what was that again? I've completely forgotten about that ^^
<fatharrahman> pardon
<fatharrahman> is this helpful I dont know how I got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/541903/
<fatharrahman> this paste was after delet messages files from var/log
<yofel> it contains a few, but I can't really hold them apart, ok, easy way, please install the 'pastebinit' package (just run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' in the terminal and give it your password) then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old'
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> that will give you a link, that you please post here
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> http://pastebin.com/wGvDrJ4g
<fatharrahman> done
<yofel> that doesn't really tell me more..
<yofel> ok, since I don't know too much about how gnome login works, please file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug gdm', one of the gdm triagers will come back to you
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> thank you yofel , could I change the description of the existed bug report??
<yofel> fatharrahman: do you mean bug 687641?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687641 in ubuntu-keystroke "After start up auto log out after opening an application (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687641
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> yes ubot2
<yofel> possible yes, give me a sec
<yofel> fatharrahman: that's our irc bot ;)
<yofel> !me
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fatharrahman> what do you mean?? is Ubot2 not a human?
<yofel> fatharrahman: exactly
<fatharrahman> heheheh
<fatharrahman> I was greeting him every time what a trick??
<charlie-tca> more like a helper in the channel
<yofel> fatharrahman: can you please run 'apport-collect 687641' on your system please now?
<tuos> ubot2: Ignore them. They are just jealous. Ofcourse your are a human being. Just like the rest of us.
<ubot2> tuos: Error: 'them.' is not a valid nick or hostmask.
<ubot2> tuos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> -please
<tuos> I'm sorry. It's sad that you have been brainwashed. :(
<fatharrahman> ok thank you again for help yofel , got a nice weekend, aha! got it charlie-tca thank you
<yofel> poor ubot2
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fatharrahman> oh my god tous
<fatharrahman> tell me your prove
<yofel> fatharrahman: did you run apport-collect?
<fatharrahman> ok Iwill
<yofel> that will add some more information to the bug that might be helpful
<fatharrahman> apport-collect: error: You need to specify a report number to update
<yofel> fatharrahman: as I said above, you need to run: apport-collect 687641
<fatharrahman> done
<yofel> fatharrahman: did it send the information?
<fatharrahman> no acess or change anything?
<yofel> change in this case
<fatharrahman> there are only those two options : no access * change anything, which one?
<yofel> change anything
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> it say almost finished???
<yofel> now you need to go to the terminal and press enter
<fatharrahman> done
<yofel> apport should pop up now
<fatharrahman> collecting information
<yofel> good
<fatharrahman> report sent
<fatharrahman> that's all    ?
<yofel> seems like it worked
<yofel> charlie-tca: shouldn't the gdm hook add a bit more than that o.O?
<charlie-tca> looking
<fatharrahman> ah who added gdm-ubuntu?
<yofel> fatharrahman: I did
<fatharrahman> oh
<fatharrahman> are you a hacker  ?
<fatharrahman> :)
<charlie-tca> It's against GDM, the hook doesn't ask for any logs
<fatharrahman> :)
<yofel> hm, thought they had a useful one by now :/
<charlie-tca> Need to copy /var/log/syslog to the user directory, then attach it as a plain text file using add attachment
<charlie-tca> add bootlog if it is enabled
<fatharrahman> charlie-tca : are you with me?
<charlie-tca> but most of the users don't have it, so we grab syslog instead
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> fatharrahman: Need to copy /var/log/syslog to the user directory, then attach it as a plain text file using add attachment
<fatharrahman> this is the sort of computer jargon I dont understand
<fatharrahman> it is like my medical terms to you:)
<charlie-tca> open nautilus, make it go to computer
<fatharrahman> am very very new
<charlie-tca> then go to var
<charlie-tca> then to log
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> done
<charlie-tca> now find syslog and right-click it
<charlie-tca> left-click copy
<charlie-tca> paste to the desktop
<charlie-tca> do you have the bug report open in firefox?
<fatharrahman> done
<fatharrahman> chrom
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> at the bottom of the report it says "add attachment or patch with a green +
<charlie-tca> click the plus sign
<charlie-tca> In the box under Attachment, click the mouse
<charlie-tca> click Desktop on the left column
<charlie-tca> find syslog and double-click it
<charlie-tca> It should be back at chrome now
<charlie-tca> click Post Comment
 * charlie-tca probably does this way too much
<fatharrahman> done
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> If they ask in the report for anything else, do it the same way, okay?
<fatharrahman> you who I should thank and serve
<fatharrahman> ok
<charlie-tca> If you refresh now, you will see that syslog is part of the report
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> Thank you again Master
<BUGabundo> heya
<BUGabundo> good news, my work contract was renewed !! WOOT
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Don't let the bug scare you, it will be fine
<charlie-tca> Hello, bug
<BUGabundo> me? scare anyone? :(
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Not you, fatharrahman
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear you got renewed, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> thanks
<fatharrahman> :D
<charlie-tca> newbie filing a bug report and attaching a log
<fatharrahman> were a newbie
 * charlie-tca never thought he would be able to walk someone through that procedure
<charlie-tca> I had to paste the text in comments the first time they asked me for a log file. I couldn't find where to attach it
<fatharrahman> charlie-tca, yofel: I'll never be able to thank you , you too ubot2:) gd night and nice weekend
<yofel> no problem
<charlie-tca> You helping with this is thanks enough
<charlie-tca> willingness to get the attachment in helps
<charlie-tca> yofel: work for you?
<charlie-tca> well, does that work?
<yofel> does what work?
<charlie-tca> the attachment
<yofel> er, let me check
<yofel> looks fine, someone with more knowledge about gdm will have to look at it
<charlie-tca> Great! thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-11
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> onboard cant type on gnome do so i should bug against onboard or gnomedo?
<AbhiJit> help
<ssj6akshat> AbhiJit, doesn't it kinda defeat the purpose of Do is you are using your mouse?
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> help
<c2tarun> Abhijit: ask the question, someone will surely help :|
<AbhiJit> onboard cant type on gnome do so i should bug against onboard or gnomedo?
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, ^
<c2tarun> Abhijit: Sorry i m not familiar with onboard application. have patience someone will reply soon.
<AbhiJit> ok
<ssj6akshat> AbhiJit, I think do wasn't designed to be used with onboard
<ssj6akshat> AbhiJit, ask in #gnome-do
<AbhiJit> ssj6akshat, that channel is dead long ago
<ssj6akshat> AbhiJit, I don't think so
<AbhiJit> ssj6akshat, hmm thanks for talking btw
<ssj6akshat> AbhiJit, try #docky, there might be some former Do devs there
<AbhiJit> ok
<c2tarun> ..
<penguin42> .
<BUGa_lunch> -.--
<charlie-tca>  .
<ari-tczew> ( . ) ( . )
<c2tarun> vish ping
<c2tarun> there bugSquad meeting on 14 Dec 17:00 UTC and there is a Bug triaging session on #ubuntu-classroom on 14 Dec 17:00 UTC. :| anyone noticed this clash?
<charlie-tca> should not really be a problem, meeting attendace is not required. If you are new at triaging bugs, you should attend the how to class
<vish> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> vish: ping
<vish> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> yup
<c2tarun> vish: i just wanted to ask about the meeting and classroom session, charlie replied :)
<udienz> Hi
<udienz> bug 510261 bas been solved yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510261 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic shows anonymous dialog if started by non-privileged user (affects: 2) (heat: 23)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510261
<udienz> and still have "triaged" status
<vish> c2tarun: ah cool! , but dont just 'ping' rather just ask the question.. if you use my name , that does the pinging , no need for another 'ping' ;p
<c2tarun> vish: sorry, next time i'll just ask :)
<vish> c2tarun: np... that way you'll get a quicker response, than playing ping-pong ;)
<c2tarun> :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-12
<areda> hi
<CarlFK> #686265 i bugged squid-deb-proxy-client, but seems others that are not using that are having the same problem
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/686265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 686265 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "client doing wicked ipv6 stuff and failing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> so it probably isn't a squid... problem.  any suggestions on what bug?
<CarlFK> I am guessing there is a reg-ex that tries to figure out if the destination is an IPv6 IP and is incorrectly catching hostnames
<micahcowan> CarlFK, perhaps it's due to tacking on the :8000 to the IP number, or something? That must be the address/port of your proxy, right? In which case, your proxy is never being reached in the first place, since something's having trouble understanding that address.
<micahcowan> If there's a fix, it may be to your proxy environment settings in whatever appropriate Gnome control panel, or else a fix to some app's interpretation of that address.
<CarlFK> micahcowan: :8000 is the proxy, but it does get hit (I can see it in it's logs) and someone else was having very similar trouble that was not using a proxy
<micahcowan> I think ip6 addresses are supposed to be enclosed in [ ] for URLs.
<CarlFK> and in both cases (his and mine) it fixed itself (we didn;t do anything, just retired the apt-get)
<micahcowan> It may be getting hit, but not I think from apt-get. Alternatively, maybe squid itself has been misconfigured with an address like that
<micahcowan> "retired"?
<micahcowan> oh, "retried".
<CarlFK> retry ed
<CarlFK> it only proxy's apt-get traffic
<micahcowan> Perhaps there's some faulty conditional code (where? that's the question) that blindly takes an IP address and slaps the port number after it, without checking to see if IPv6 should get special treatment, or something.
<micahcowan> Sounds like a pain to track down :(
<CarlFK> inded
<CarlFK> juser@dhcp16:~$ cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/30autoproxy
<CarlFK> Acquire::http::ProxyAutoDetect "/usr/share/squid-deb-proxy-client/apt-avahi-discover";
<CarlFK> that's what tells apt-get to use the proxy
<CarlFK> hmm, i guess the same funky error message ("something wicked...") could be caused by more than one bug
<CarlFK> kinda like saying "file not found" is a bug in the file open function ;)
<micahcowan> The contents of that script you named looks quite short, and also looks at first glance to be the source of the problem.
<micahcowan> Yeah, it doesn't look designed for IPv6.
<micahcowan> I have a diff for you to try, lemme post it on pastebin.
<micahcowan> Actually, I'll just attach it to the bug.
<micahcowan> Okay, it should be there now.
<CarlFK> micahcowan: I don;'t think that is going to work
<CarlFK> +echo "$IP" | grep -q : >/dev/null >&1 && IP="[$IP]"
<CarlFK> at that point, IP should be a v4 ip
<CarlFK> hmm, I bet the intermittent has to do with avahi-browse returning stuff in different order:  http://dpaste.de/iSOp/
<CarlFK> btw - I am not trying to use v6 - both client and server are default ubuntu installs, so whatever it sets up
<CarlFK> bbl
<Elbrus> Is there somebody here that can set bug 687687 to wishlist? I maintain Winff in Debian and have submitted a bug upstream for it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687687 in winff (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "WinFF - Should detect failure to start terminal properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687687
<micahcowan> CarlFK, no, if the grep succeeds, it should be a v6
<micahcowan> no v6 address should have a : in it...
<CarlFK> right, but what your line greps will always be v4
<CarlFK> out= ... grep '^=;.*;IPv4;.*'
<CarlFK> not saying your line will break anything, it just will never do anything
<charlie-tca> Elbrus: done, Thank you
<Elbrus> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-05
<RedSingularity> jibel: bug 891255 when you have a chance.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891255 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update impossible with update-manager -- loses connection to daemon (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891255
<mfisch> Not sure who maintains the Bugs/Status page in the Ubuntu wiki, but this statement needs to be updated: "This status 'opinion' is considered an experiment, and will be closely monitored over the next 3 months starting from July 7th, 2010."  I'd be happy to do the edit, but I have no idea what the right text is
<micahg> mfisch: it's still correct :), except the experiment should have ended already :)
<mfisch> micahg: I will change it to "... and will be closely monitored."
<kola> hii
<kola> I wanted to find out if I can get invvolved without any programming skills ?
<kola> I got started with SCJP .. would that help ?
<jtokarchuk> I would probably start with http://developer.ubuntu.com and make a few programs, to get a feel for things
<kola> thnxx
<kola> thnxx
<micahg> kola: there are plenty of ways to help w/out programming skills including bug triage/support/beginners
<jtokarchuk> micahg: looking for a bug to fix. Best place to look is harvest?
<kola> hmm thnx .. just started reading of all the teams and ways to help ;)
<micahg> jtokarchuk: harvest works
<jtokarchuk> micahg, there's quite a few, just pick an interesting package and go? is there any todo/importance list?
<micahg> jtokarchuk: just starting off, yeah, pick a package (maybe one you're interested in) and fix something, idk if importance is imported into harvest
<bkerensa> :P If anyone gets the Launchpad GM improvement script working in FF8 let me know :D
<micahg> bkerensa: wfm
<micahg> bkerensa: do you have the latest version?
<micahg> bkerensa: current maxVersion is 8.0.*, I have version0.99.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in oneiric
 * micahg also is using it w/9 w/compatibility overriden
<bkerensa> micahg: Yeah I got it sorted in Chromium but installing the PPA doesnt do it automagically ;)
<bkerensa> micahg: Odd even in Chrome with them installed it doesnt seem to work fully
 * micahg never tried it in Chromium
<bkerensa> micahg: I think I finally got it working :D
<bkerensa> =/
<micahg> bkerensa: great!
<bil21al> pedro_
<bil21al> helo every body
<bil21al> can any one tell me how to get the auth client log of empathy?
<bil21al> there is no option comming in help => debugg menu
<pedro_> bil21al, help -> debug doesnt work?
<bil21al> no there is no such type of option there
<bil21al> i have seen this option there but today its not comming i dnt knw why i have restarted the system already but no option of auth client
<pedro_> bil21al, check http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Debugging
<bil21al> ok i see
<bil21al> pedro_ i have messaged  have u seen that bug what pakage was he askng i think u are the supervisor of nautilus bugs
<pedro_> bil21al, i didn't understand , could you please rephrase that?
<bil21al> see this bug what is the developer saying is he saying to change the pakage or something else he give a suggession  i think
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/890592
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890592 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ejecting a CD or DVD manually does not unmount it (affects: 2) (heat: 31)" [Low,Triaged]
<bdmurray> mvo: Should it be possible to use apt-add-repository to add -proposed?
<pedro_> bil21al, what's the suggestion?
<bil21al> at the end  comment ofupstream
<bil21al> of upstream
<pedro_> bil21al, ok, but he's not a developer , in bugzilla the developers are marked with [developer] next to their name
<bil21al> ok so now we wait the developer comment?
<pedro_> yes
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> tku
<bil21al> bro
<pedro_> no problem
<bdmurray> jibel: did you go duplicate hunting for duplicates of bug 850264?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850264 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "given a foreign architecture of i386 on amd64 machine, and an outdated libc, apt tries to remove libc-bin (affects: 42) (dups: 41) (heat: 346)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850264
<mvo> bdmurray: its not possible currently, but it would be a nice addition
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I'd tried it and reported bug 900081 about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900081 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "sources line is modified if a complete apt line is given (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900081
<alourie|laptop> I just upgraded to alpha1 and get kernel panic. How should I debug it?
<bdmurray> get a kernel panic when?
<micahg> bdmurray: mvo: it's already possible to enable -proposed with software-properties-gtk, why do we need another way to do it?
<alourie|laptop> bdmurray, a minute after login dialog
<bdmurray> micahg: because if you want to do it on a server you don't have that
<alourie|laptop> maybe half a minute
<bdmurray> micahg: yesterday I was working with some people and doing srus on aws instances
<alourie|laptop> no panic in /var/log/kern.log
<alourie|laptop> nothing in dmesg
<alourie|laptop> nothing in syslog
<micahg> bdmurray: can the functionality be moved from software-properties-* to add-apt-repository then with similar options?
 * micahg guesses the above should be directed at mvo
<bdmurray> I'd like to see something like that yes
<micahg> then software-properties-* can use add-apt-repository so the code's not duplicated
<bdmurray> alourie|laptop: try a different session 2d vs 3d and maybe try another user
<mvo> micahg: I think it would make sense to have it in add-apt-repository, logically it does not really belong to software-propterties-gtk (a gui app)
<micahg> mvo: right, I was just suggesting that it get moved and the code not be duplicated
<mvo> micahg: yeah, makes sense
<alourie|laptop> bdmurray, session doesn't matter, it crashes even if I don't log in
<alourie|laptop> just leave the lightdm, it will crash
<alourie|laptop> I'd guess it either a software (which is being loaded), or a service
<alourie|laptop> or a driver
<alourie|laptop> bdmurray, sorry, had to reconnect. Any ideas?
<bdmurray> alourie|laptop: not specifically sorry.  unfortunately at the moment the kerneloops service is disabled and the kernel crash dump tool isn't functioning either so getting debug information is challenging
<alourie|laptop> hm
<alourie|laptop> that
<alourie|laptop> that's discouraging
<bdmurray> well kerneloops is disabled because kerneloops.org is down
<bdmurray> and there is a patch for the kernel crash dump tool so that should be fixed soon
<alourie|laptop> will this lead to a new kernel released and uploaded for precise?
<jibel> bdmurray, no, I just duplicated those affecting ubiquity bugs as they came in.
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, do you have a good key for writing a bug pattern?
<jibel> bdmurray, for ubiquity, I'd say tag contains 'amd64', and syslog contains 'Removing libc-bin' and a dpkg error for libc6
<bdmurray> jibel: like 'libc6 depends on libc-bin however' ?
<mfisch> is it necessary to register an upstream project in order to forward a bug there?
<mfisch> necassary and/or helpful
<jibel> bdmurray, this or 'dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure)' which is what makes ubiquity fail.
<bdmurray> jibel: great thanks
<jibel> bdmurray, I think that with these condition the chance of false positives is fairly low.
<jibel> bdmurray, there is another bug that needs a pattern, bug 894768
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument (affects: 25) (dups: 25) (heat: 230)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<bdmurray> jibel: right, I've been thinking about that one too
<jibel> bdmurray, for this one the pattern is syslog contains "ubuntu install.py: IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument"
<jibel> bdmurray, and Dec  3 11:02:29 ubuntu install.py:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 627, in copy_file
<jibel> Dec  3 11:02:29 ubuntu install.py:     targetfh.close()
<jibel> or
<jibel> Dec  3 04:33:15 ubuntu install.py:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file
<jibel> Dec  3 04:33:15 ubuntu install.py:     targetfh.write(buf)
<bdmurray> jibel: you should just write the pattern ;-)
<jibel> bdmurray, sure I should, but I'm on something completely different and time to switch context,  pull the branch, remember how it works, test it, push, read bzr man page and drink a beer to relax after such an effort, the day already reached the end.
<bdmurray> jibel: right well please let me know if you find more pattern worthy
<jibel> bdmurray, I will, thanks for writing it.
<bil21al> bdmurry have a look on this bug i guess its down stream status should be triaged or confirmed isn't it?
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+bug/899120
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 899120 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "libre-office dont have icon in the launcher. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bil21al> bdmurray:
<CarlFK> bug 771372
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771372 in procps (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "procps runs too early in the boot process (affects: 7) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771372
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Any trick to getting the stockreplies part of the GM script working?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: its broken in chrome (you said you were using chrome right?)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I tried it in chrome but then also tried it in FF8 all other features work except stockreplies
<bdmurray> bkerensa: hmm, works for me with firefox 8 on 11.10... you are using 12.04 right?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Yep
<bdmurray> bkerensa: give me a minute to test it
<mfisch> I would like to forward a bug to debian (upstream), but cannot figure out which package version I should report it against: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gworldclock/+bug/800027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800027 in gworldclock (Ubuntu) "memory leak in gworldclock 1.4.4-9ubuntu1 (~450KiB/h) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> bkerensa: are you using the extension or the greasemonkey scripts themselves?
<mfisch> nevermind, /me had an epiphany
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I was never able to find the xpi (extension file) so I manually installed the gm scripts themselves.... since adding the ppa didnt do the trick for FF either
<bdmurray> bkerensa: okay, I'll have to poke at it some
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-06
<bdmurray> jibel: written thanks!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I found the problem.... So the FF extension is not supported by FF9 which is the version available in Precise ;)
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I submit an apport-report to an existing bug?
<micahg> trijntje: apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<trijntje> micahg: thanks, but it looks like more people have reported this problem already, I've found 4 very similar bug reports about it
<micahg> trijntje: what type of bug?
<trijntje> segfault in gnome-terminal
<micahg> ah, ok, yeah, well see if any are missing information
<trijntje> micahg: I think not, they were both reported by apport, so they should have all information right?
<micahg> trijntje: automated information maybe, sometimes triagers as for more
<trijntje> so far nothing, I guess someone will look at them eventually and notice the duplicates
<trijntje> micahg: thanks for your help, it looks like all info is already present on launchpad, so I wont be submitting anything after all
<bdmurray> bkerensa: yes, I saw that but if stock replies isn't working as a greasemonkey script its not likely to work in the extension
<bil21al> helo how to install adobe flash player through terminal software center is not working in precise
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> any suggession
<bil21al> ?
<ikt> bil21al: sudo apt-get install adobe-flas
<bil21al> ikt:terminal is saying unable to locate  adobe-flash
<bil21al> what to do?
<iceroot> bil21al: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I'm waiting for a new version of firefox-lp-improvements to build that will work in Precise
<bil21al> bdmurray: thanks for confirming the libreoffice bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-07
<bdmurray> bkerensa: there should be a new version avalible for precise very soon
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Ahh cool :D
<RedSingularity> jibel: Did you get a chance for bug 891255 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891255 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update impossible with update-manager -- loses connection to daemon (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891255
<RedSingularity> mvo: take a look at it as well if you get the chance, bug 891255
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891255 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update impossible with update-manager -- loses connection to daemon (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891255
<mvo> thanks RedSingularity - let me have a look
<mvo> I replied in the bug
<RedSingularity> mvo: Did it update properly?  Dont see it there....
<RedSingularity> mvo: nm got it :)
<RedSingularity> mvo: think it policykit?
<mvo> RedSingularity: not sure, but it might be
<mvo> RedSingularity: let me ask him one more thing
<mvo> RedSingularity: I asked for aptd debug output too now :)
<mvo> RedSingularity: is that a common bugreport? I remember someone mentioning this a while a ago, but there is was a missing policykit agent iirc
<RedSingularity> mvo: no I have not seen this before...
<RedSingularity> mvo: I am usually up to date on the U-M bugs too but this is a new one for me.  Probably a local issue :/
 * mvo nods
<mvo> thanks!
<RedSingularity> mvo: Thank you for the assistance!  Bed time here.  Have a good one :)
<mvo> good night RedSingularity
<RedSingularity> o/
<bil21al> helo people here is a problem
<bil21al> after update an icon is appear in the top pannel
<bil21al> i can not upgrade my system and some pakages are left by terminal
<bil21al> any sugession
<bil21al> helo people here is the out put of terminal i tried that terminal said but no success   You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<bil21al> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bil21al>  network-manager : Depends: libnl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3) but it is not installed
<bil21al> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<iceroot> can someone please have a look here? i dont know if ubuntu will fix the issue or if debian has to package it first so ubuntu can sync it https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-exchange/+bug/901226  if needed i can also create a bug on debians bugzilla
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901226 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evolution-exchange 3.2.2 is missing in Ubuntu 12.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<htorque> om26er: hi! bug 900979 → back to New?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900979 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximized dash not completely covering bottom right corner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900979
<om26er> oh yeah sure NEW
<om26er> htorque, does it happen with unity from archives?
<om26er> or only specific to trunk?
<htorque> it also happens with precise packages, yes.
<htorque> i'm currently trying to find out when the dash home icons started to become off-centered. i usually don't use the dash maximized. :-/
<bil21al> helo friendz  any body else having this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/901275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901275 in software-center (Ubuntu) "can't download any thing from the software center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> bil21al: Can you update using apt-get?
<bil21al> yes i can update through terminal but not be able to install anything from software center
<charlie-tca> I have a fresh precise installing now, will check when it is completed
<CarlFK> I found a regression: wxpython app I wrote works in 10.10, has a problem refreshing the gui in 11.4, 11.11 and daily beta.
<CarlFK> wx dev does not think it is a problem with wx
<CarlFK> where should I post the details so someone can help me figure out what package to log the bug aginst?
<bil21al> pici: any suggession
<bil21al> ?
<Pici> bil21al: My suggestion to to ensure that you are completely up to date by using apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade and then see if that fixes any issues with software center
<charlie-tca> bil21al: tried to install gedit if fresh Xubuntu, software center gave me an error
<charlie-tca> aptdaemon has an unrecoverable problem
<charlie-tca> trying to update now; will try the install again after a reboot.
<charlie-tca> Pici: same error here after updating and using dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> programming error in aptdaemon
<charlie-tca> bil21al: bug 901275 confirmed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901275 in software-center (Ubuntu) "can't download any thing from the software center (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901275
<bil21al> charlie-tca ok
<bil21al> people have a look on it i guess u have never seen this bug may be
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/901327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901327 in unity (Ubuntu) "a white sheet like thing appear before the launcher (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> bil21al: thats not coming from the launcher.  Its from your chrome new-tab screen.
<bil21al> how? no no when i go towards the launcher than it appear and if i go away than it is gone..
<bil21al> pici:
<Pici> Thats because chrome hilights the left/right part of the window when you go to the edges of the new-tab screen.
<bil21al> ahan ok
<bil21al> so now i invalid it ok i understand :)
<bdmurray> bugsquad meeting now
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: what was the bug you mentioned in the qa meeting?
<charlie-tca> transmission uninstallable, no bug report yet. I am still running a hardware install to verify.
<charlie-tca> I do have bug 901330 for the desktop image, though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901330 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes during installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901330
<seb128> charlie-tca, how uninstallable?
<charlie-tca> completely
<seb128> error?
<charlie-tca> The install failed.
<seb128> works here
<seb128> we need extra details
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 12/14/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 64bit installed?
<seb128> I did the update, I can look at the issue but I need details
<seb128> no, ubuntu standard but I did updated transmission, there was nothing special in that update
<charlie-tca> I will file a bug if the hardware install fails
<seb128> so I'm interested to know what the error is
<seb128> ok
<charlie-tca> all I have right now is the uninstallable report"
<charlie-tca> xubuntu/daily: Uninstallable packages:
<charlie-tca> transmission 2.33-0ubuntu2 produces uninstallable binaries:
<charlie-tca>   * transmission-gtk (amd64)
<seb128> that's the old version
<seb128> 2.42-0ubuntu1 is the archive version
<charlie-tca> but it did cause my install in VBox to fail
<seb128> do you use an outdated mirror?
<charlie-tca> I can not get the iso to install, mirror doesn't matter
<seb128> well maybe the iso was made during the transition
<charlie-tca> Just grab the 64bit image from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and try to install it. It fails
<charlie-tca> and it did just fail on hardware
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: this might be bug 850264
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850264 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "given a foreign architecture of i386 on amd64 machine, and an outdated libc, apt tries to remove libc-bin (affects: 47) (dups: 48) (heat: 418)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850264
<charlie-tca> is that going to cause
<charlie-tca> transmission-gtk : Depends: transmission-common (= 2.33-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<bdmurray> that is going to cause the install to fail
<charlie-tca> This started today.
<charlie-tca> Perhaps the desktop failed for that one, but the alternate is failing due to transmission-common
<seb128> that error suggest that you have an arch all,any mismatch between versions
<charlie-tca> seb128: transmission-common has been updated already from 2.33?
<seb128> which is usally what you get when i386 built but not i.e amd64
<seb128> charlie-tca, it's a binary from the same source
<seb128> charlie-tca, try again tomorrow or ask for a respin, it's most likely the iso got rolled at a time where the amd64 update was not published yet but the i386 one was
<charlie-tca> will do
<charlie-tca> I can try this tomorrow before filing another bug
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: how did you report bug 901330? using apport I gather?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901330 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes during installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901330
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I suspect it should be a duplicate of bug 894768 though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument (affects: 29) (dups: 28) (heat: 260)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: yes, and I wrote a pattern for that so you shouldn't have been able to report it ;-)  I'm trying to sort out what went wrong
<charlie-tca> Oh, ooops
<charlie-tca> I installed from the cd menu, if that helps
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I got the same fail using hardware with the Xubuntu desktop 64bit image today
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: right you mentioned that its the same bug I just recreated it too using Ubuntu to sort out this apport bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-08
<bkerensa> bug 805480
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805480 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGABRT (affects: 17) (dups: 13) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805480
<nagpaiper> After upgrading to oneric, i am having issue with screen brightness on my dell vostro
<nagpaiper> It starts at its brightest
<nagpaiper> and everytime the machine recovers from a dormant state, the screen goes bright again
<nagpaiper> Is there a way to correct this
<nagpaiper> anybody home?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: do you have a good understanding of kernel messages yet?
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, you mean IPC messages?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: in bug 901502 in ubiquitysyslog I see the following
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901502 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I booted into Lubuntu Installation rather than running installation from the live desktop. After inputting my user info and proceeding, the installer encountered an error. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901502
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.071489] loop1: rw=0, want=6496137616, limit=1048576
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.071497] EXT2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_free_branches: Read failure, inode=98360, block=812017201
<bdmurray> Dec  7 20:19:58 ubuntu kernel: [   28.071499] attempt to access beyond end of device
<bdmurray> I'm not positive what that means but I don't think its good ;-)
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, hmm,  looks like the filesystem tried to read past the end of the device.  Strage, could he have been out of diskspace?  If not, could be filesystem corruption.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: well its a ubiquity (installer) bug so it could be the media right?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: a bad cd / dvd
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, yeah that could be, if it was reading the cd.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, and it probably is the cd, since rw=0 and cds are readonly
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, loop1 refers to a loop device, which is usually a psedo device.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, which are used by CD ISO and floppy images
<bdmurray> is interesting some earlier bugs have some more context
<bdmurray> Dec 21 21:41:12 ubuntu kernel: [    9.294627] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher
<bdmurray> Dec 21 21:41:12 ubuntu kernel: [   14.375581] EXT2-fs (loop1): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
<bdmurray> Dec 21 21:41:12 ubuntu kernel: [   14.386433] aufs test_add:252:exe[642]: uid/gid/perm //filesystem.squashfs 0/0/0755, 0/0/0777
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: thanks, I'm reasonably confident its bad media now.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, cool, that might be a good new bug pattern :-)
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: yeah, searching my local cache of ubiquity attachments found quite a few of these ;-)
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, I have to admit, I haven't played with bug patterns yet, but its definatily on my todo list
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: well since you are looking it'd look like this
<bdmurray> <pattern url="some wiki page">
<bdmurray> <re key="Package">^ubiquity </re>
<bdmurray> <re key="UbiquitySyslog">loop1.*Read failure</re>
<bdmurray> <re key="UbiquitySyslog">attempt to access beyond end of device</re>
<bdmurray> </pattern>
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, nice.  And the url could point to the wiki page describing how to do md5 checks.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: yep
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, good stuff.  /me just copied an pasted that example in my notes :-)
<bdmurray> 13:13:45 - flash:[...ch/bug-attachments/ubiquity] cat 2011-12-08-bad-media.txt | uniq | sort | wc -l
<bdmurray> 73
<bdmurray> well, that's a somewhat significant number
<jsalisbury> yeah
<bdmurray> I'm glad that message isn't translated
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-09
<wspardaw__> f
<wspardaw> hi
<wsparda> hi
<wsparda> hi all
<elgaton> Hello everyone, could someone please nominate bug #877776 for Oneiric? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877776 in openbve (Ubuntu) "openbve does not depend on the required package libmono-i18n4.0-all (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877776
<micahg> elgaton: done
<elgaton> micahg: Thanks!
<elgaton> micahg: Are you there?
<micahg> elgaton: yes, but I think this should move to #ubuntu-motu :)
<elgaton> micahg: OK :)
<mutley89> If this is better asked elsewhere let me know: Lately I've been having a problem with X crashing and dumping me back to the login screen, I've been trying to follow this page in order to report the problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing, after starting X, ssh-ing in, and starting and attaching gdb, once I trigger the crash, both the local machine and the ssh terminal completely lock up, is this normal and
<mutley89> how do I proceed.
<hggdh> mutley89: I am confused -- you state that you are thrown back to login, and that you get locked. Which of the two?
<mutley89> normally without gdb, thrown back to login, but with gdb, it freezes
<mutley89> Also when X crashes I get the following before it locks up: Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
<mutley89> 0x00007f3a3d73c3a5 in raise () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<hggdh> mutley89: OK, so it is an abort. But we need to know how it was driven
<hggdh> mutley89: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mutley89> 11.10
<hggdh> mutley89: first of all, enable apport -- edit /etc/default/apport, and set enabled to 1
<hggdh> mutley89: then sudo start apport
<hggdh> then repeat the crash without gdb
<mutley89> hggdh: okay, thanks
<Cas_> looking for some help on which package to move this bug to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deluge/+bug/871454
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871454 in deluge (Ubuntu) "deluge-gtk assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09fff3e0 *** (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Pici> Cas_: why do you think it needs to be moved?
<Cas_> well its not a deluge bug
<Cas_> from the strace it looks like libcairo2 but wanted clarification
<hggdh> Cas_: actually, it is difficult to know, since GDB backtrace processing stopped with UNWIND_UNAVAILABLE
<hggdh> so there might be many more frames below the last one shown
<hggdh> (but I agree that it seems to have been libcairo2 trying a double free)
<Cas_> hggdh, which package would you suggest i add? only libcairo appears in 'also affect dist' is this the same?
<hggdh> Cas_: sounds like it indeed
<njin> Hello, can someone look at bug 902163 thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902163 in partman-partitioning (Ubuntu) "Loss of data during resizing partition ? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902163
<Cas_> hggdh, thanks
<wspardaw> hi
<wspardaw> all
<wspardaw> ey
<wspardaw> wus uo
<hggdh> dislexia?
<bdmurray> hggdh: its dyslexia
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am also a sufferer of ti
<hggdh> OTOH I can argue, I think successfully, that mine is proper Portuguese
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-10
<wspardaw> any bug control member who can help me set a bug to whislist?
<wspardaw> it is a request rather than a bug
<bil21al> helo does ubuntu 11.10 works on  tablet laptops like hp pavilion entertainment pcs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-11
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do you know of any bugs on Ocelot revolving around a USB mouse ceasing to work after a half hour or so and only starting to work if you touch your touchpad?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: nope
<mainerror> Hello.
<mainerror> I'd like to give bug #893926 a shot but I'm not quite sure which IRC channel to join to get more information.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893926 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "Contains traces of UEC (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893926
<mainerror> I've already asked in #ubuntu-devel by the way.
<penguin42> mainerror: it sounds (without knowing anything about it) like it contains references in errors, documentation or other messages about UEC which doesn't exist any more
<mainerror> Hmm, I'll just grab the files and grep over the entire file structure.
<mainerror> Thanks. :)
<penguin42> mainerror: #ubuntu-devel is probably not a bad bet, but it's a bit quiet at the weekend
<mainerror> Yea, I figured it might not be the ideal time to ask. :)
<Faqtotum> i changed a kernel bug status from "Fix Committed" to "Confirmed" but the LP janitor changed it to "Fix Released" with no changes anyway. how do i change it back to "Confirmed" now? bug# is 238208
<Ampelbein> bug 238208
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 238208 in opensuse (and 4 other projects) "Need MemoryStick driver Ricoh R5C592 (part of R5C832/822chipset) (affects: 87) (heat: 451)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238208
<Ampelbein> Faqtotum: You should contact 'Tim Gardner', who marked it as verification-done and explain why you think it isn't fixed.
<Faqtotum> e-mail sent
<Ampelbein> About the "Why was it set to Fix Released": If a SRU has the "verification-done" tag, the package is copied from -proposed to -updates and automatically all the bugs mentionen in the changelog get set to Fix Released.
<Faqtotum> Ampelbein: "verification-done" was set BEFORE it was in -proposed
<Ampelbein> Faqtotum: No, the way is: "verification-needed" when accepting into "-proposed" (message https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/238208/comments/164), upon successful verifcation (and a one week pass), "verifcation-done" is set and the package copied to -updates (Message https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/238208/comments/167)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 238208 in opensuse (and 4 other projects) "Need MemoryStick driver Ricoh R5C592 (part of R5C832/822chipset) (affects: 87) (heat: 451)" [Undecided,New]
<Faqtotum> Ampelbein: no, it did not appear in -proposed until #166
<Ampelbein> Faqtotum: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/linux/3.0.0-14.23: Published on 2011-11-24, same time as message 164.
<Faqtotum> published then, but it was not in the repo
<Faqtotum> i kept checking the repo until it appeared
<hggdh> Faqtotum: this is when it was cleared to move to -updates. The main archive is updated, mirrors will have a delay
<Faqtotum> well, it was verification-done before the mirrors updated, making testing impossible, since the pkg was unavailable
<hggdh> Faqtotum: I do not quite follow you. a move to -updates is done *after* verfirication-done
<hggdh> a move to -proposed preseeds any verification
<Faqtotum> it only appeared in -proposed after verification-done
<Faqtotum> i kept waiting for it to appear there so i could test it and i did the minute it appeared
<hggdh> yes, on 25-11; the kernel was promoted to -updates (from proposed on 12-09, and was put available on proposed on 24-11
<hggdh> another person had verified it, so Tim moved it to -done. You should have changed the tag to verification-failed
<hggdh> but, of course, you would have to know this is the protocol
<hggdh> you can still change the tag
<hggdh> and I can guarantee you this will be revisited, anyway
<hggdh> please keep in mind that verification-(done|failed) is a tag. Anyone can edit the tag; the protocol requires the first to test to tag the bug done|failed
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance has  a curious inconsistency; a network card is listed as a non-essential component and would get  a Medium if it failed; but a laptops built in wireless is listed as an essential hardware component and would get a High
<hggdh> penguin42: arguable, but a wireless can be seen as a critical part of a laptop
<hggdh> and so could a wired for a desktop...
<hggdh> hum
<Ampelbein> Yes, I would vote for a High importance for both components.
<mainerror> _nods_
<mainerror> Damn Markdown ... go used to it.
<ashams> hggdh, ping
<htorque> hi everyone! should bug 894473 bet set to incomplete? or invalid maybe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894473 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "when connecting to a wireless network, gksu asks for password root , but root has no password (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894473
<penguin42> htorque: You could set it to incomplete to see if Robert has the same issue
<penguin42> htorque: The question is has it been fixed or does it only happen sometimes
<htorque> it happened four times in a row with the A1 iso and no time when installing todays iso twice :)
<penguin42> ok, so it's probably a fix released with a 'we don't know when, but it seems to have gone' - might want to make it incomplete though and see what Robert has to say
<htorque> done, thanks again ;)
<hggdh> ashams: pong
<ashams> hggdh, can we make mentorship for locos
<ashams> I think many locos have many members would like some1 to start them off
<ashams> I mean, mentors go for a loco upon request to mentor interested loco members for triage....
<ashams> hggdh, you think this will work this time?
<ashams> gtg, sorry, will talk about i later
<ashams> it*
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-03
<Nikonn> hi there
<Nikonn> anyone around?
<cjohnston> maybe
<Nikonn> i have a issue
<Nikonn> :P
<cjohnston> ok
<Nikonn> see
<Nikonn> i never get my stuff addressed in the biig channels
<Nikonn> big
<cjohnston> well, this isn't a support channel.
<Nikonn> so i drop by the relevant small channels
<Nikonn> well i am asking about a bug :P
<cjohnston> ok
<Nikonn> so i have a bit of a bug that i found
<Nikonn> i was at ubuntu 10.10
<Nikonn> or
<Nikonn> 9.10 idk
<Nikonn> so i tried to upgrade to 12.10 i think
<Nikonn> so it looks like its ok
<Nikonn> but the drivers dont seem to work
<cjohnston> ok
<Nikonn> so
<Nikonn> is this known
<Nikonn> or what?
<cjohnston> dont know. did you look in launchpad?
<Nikonn> well
<Nikonn> no its just really horid lol
<cjohnston> If you don't look, you won't know if it's a known issue.
<Nikonn> what would i look for
<Nikonn> lol
<cjohnston> whatever the problem is that your having
<cjohnston> if your getting errors, search for the errors
<Nikonn> well
<Nikonn> i think that its the upgrade not getting rid of some of the old packages
<cjohnston> ok
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my nomination for a precise task on bug 1085593?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085593 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "bind 9.8.1-P1 crashes with an assertion failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085593
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, alive?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: thank G-d, yes :)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, was looking at the Fridge calendar, noticed a bugsquad meeting on the 11th, does the bug squad still actually meet?
<TheLordOfTime> the linked "agenda" page is 404
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I thought the meetings were combined with QA meetings on Wed which seemed to have disappeared
<TheLordOfTime> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<TheLordOfTime> look on the 11th
<TheLordOfTime> and if they merged with QA meetings, nobody's listing that anywhere.
<TheLordOfTime> either that, or nobody's updating the fridge calendar
<micahg> yeah, that appointment i think was owned by me, but I'm not sure i have the credentials for it anymore
<TheLordOfTime> see privmsg
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, do I have the OK to go ping the mangers of the fridge calendar to remove bugsquad meetings from it if possible/
<TheLordOfTime> (since you "own" the event)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, handled.  :)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yeppers.
<TheLordOfTime> you can thank pleia2 for pointing me to -news :P
<TheLordOfTime> which is where it was handled :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-04
<rbasak> Please could someone accept my nomination for a precise task on bug 1085593?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085593 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "bind 9.8.1-P1 crashes with an assertion failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085593
<TheLordOfTime> did you test quantal too?
 * TheLordOfTime can't accept the nomination, but is curious whether it happens in quantal
<TheLordOfTime> since i see raring and precise mentioned
<micahg> rbasak: I'm reluctant to accept that based on your comments...not sure that'll fly as an SRU
<micahg> unless you were planning to cherry pick
<rbasak> micahg: which part? Identifying and cherry-picking the fix will, surely?
<micahg> yeah, ok, task granted
<rbasak> Thank you!
<rbasak> I wasn't planning on asking for a micro release exception. I was just explaining that this was the process to answer the reporter's question
<micahg> ok
<pietro98-albini> hello
<pietro98-albini> i don't know how to triage this bug:
<pietro98-albini> bug 1086506
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086506 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager applet wireless connections refresh too slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086506
<pietro98-albini> it is a bug?
<penguin42> hmm - what's the right thing to do with bugs that an update on the current version has stopped booting/killed X, and so they gave up and installed Windows - it seems wrong to mark invalid for a bug where a minor update did that, but there's not much I can do with the bug if they can't get any more debug
<penguin42> in this case bug 1085541
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085541 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Latest updates break X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085541
<chilicuil> I'd had done the same, it's incomplete IMO penguin42
<penguin42> chilicuil: yeh that's what I settled on; I like to try and hang on as much as possible to something that could be a serious bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-05
<TheLordOfTime> any veteran bugs people around?
<TheLordOfTime> more veteran than I at least.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, hggdh, either of you still awake?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: barely
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1086675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086675 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When I install ubuntu on my desktop it comes a bug." [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> should that be Invalid?
<TheLordOfTime> they reference Backtrack in the bug data
<TheLordOfTime> and if it should be invalid, where should I point them to?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: not necessarily invalid, but as a rule, I don't touch installer bugs
<TheLordOfTime> so should i leave it for someone on the installer or dev teams?
 * micahg wonders if xnox is up yet
<TheLordOfTime> the fact they mention backtrack alone means its not an Ubuntu supported bug, no?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: not necessarily
<TheLordOfTime> what, we support backtrack linux from a bugs perspective?
<micahg> no, we support ubiquity
<TheLordOfTime> ahh
<TheLordOfTime> does that include the version backtrack ships?
<micahg> idk, probably depends what version
<micahg> or what the bug is
<TheLordOfTime> if its a bug at all
<TheLordOfTime> but why can't I upload some pictures and files that are related to the bugs ,the system tells me to upload some accessory . <-- is that even Ubiquity?
<TheLordOfTime> that's at the end of the bug.
<micahg> idk
<micahg> anyways, /me -> sleep
<TheLordOfTime> okay, i'll bug someone else.
<TheLordOfTime> thanks though.
<ashams> hey, has bughugger gone? any alternative tools?
<ashams> hggdh, is there any alternatives to bughugger?
<xnox> micahg: we support ubiquity in official spins: Ubuntu, [L/X/K/Edu]
<xnox> Mythbuntu
<xnox> and studio.
<xnox> i know for sure that Ultimate Edition cds are borked.
<brad__> Hey everyone, could I get some help identifying a bug please?
<brad__> Anyone here on a Macbook Pro/Air of any description?
<hggdh> oh hasty people
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, hasty people are hasty and impatient :p
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> kinda like me when i've had 8 espressos :P
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, ping?
<TheLordOfTime> ... nevermind... :p
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-06
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: pong?
<jibel> ah, hasty people ;)
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> *yawn*
<penguin42> yep
<RoyK> any idea what's happening with bug 969489?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969489 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm tries (and fails) to start too early?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969489
 * penguin42 wonders what to do with bug 1026902 - it's marked private and it is a backtrace from a packet capture program so I'm a bit worried about the data, I can recreate it here; should I delete the attached files and make it public and add my own bt ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-07
<bremner> I'm working through getting an SRU for bliss 0.72-4. I made (and closed) a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bliss/+bug/1087771 . It seems the next step is to find a "bug-supervisor" ? Is this the right place for that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087771 in bliss (Ubuntu) "omitting BLISS_USE_GMP causes mysterious failures" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mitya57> bremner: nominated for 12.04 (precise) and 12.10 (quantal). A release team member will need to approve that.
<bremner> thanks
<mitya57> bremer: btw, does upstream know that their license headers mention "foobar"?
<mitya57> "You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with Foobar."
<mitya57> bremner: ^^ (sorry for typo)
<micahg> bremner: tasks approved, can you please make it clear which diff applies to which release (precise has -2, quantal -3)
<micahg> mitya57: release team doesn't need to approve tasks, an Ubuntu dev does (SRU team does review in queue)
<micahg> *Ubuntu dev that can upload said package
<mitya57> micahg: sorry, I meant "~ubuntu-drivers"
<micahg> that's just one option
<bremner> micahg: I attached seperate debdiffs for the two versions.
<micahg> bremner: you probably want to collapse the changelogs and change the version to whatever it was in the release with ubuntu0.1 on the end of it (standard SRU versining)
<micahg> and target $RELEASE-proposed
<micahg> alternatively, add a changelog on top with ~ubuntuXX.XX.1 where XX.XX is the numeric version of the release and close the SRU bug in the top changelog
<bremner> I supppose close the SRU bug in either case?
<bremner> any preferences between the two versions? I suppose version 2 sounds slightly better to me.
<micahg> bremner: yes, the SRU bug should be in the changelog (LP: #XXXXXX) regardless, and since we're probably taking all the changes, either should be fine (I like the second in this scenario as well)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-08
<penguin42> bugs 1087622 and bug 1087584 seem to have similar oopses on 3.5.0-20
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel 3.5.0-20 won't boot [unable to handle kernel paging request at f91fe4fc in trace_event_raw_init+0xb/0x20]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087622
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087584 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-image-3.5.0-20-generic boot oops " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087584
<garyseven> question about reporting bugs
<garyseven> suppose i found a script that contains parts that are obviously wrong-- like someone typoed in developing it
<garyseven> suppose further that i can't figure out how to excercise that code path.
<garyseven> should i report it on launchpad, or just leave it alone?
<garyseven> well. ok then.
<garyseven> i'm gonna peace and think about this some more.
<chilicuil> hi, good day, could someone can help me targeting bug #1023329 for precise & quantal? I'd like to request a SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023329 in cdo (Ubuntu) "cdo does not do what it is supposed to do" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023329
<mitya57> chilicuil: nominated, nominations need to be approved by someone who has rights
<chilicuil> mitya57: where I can find someone who have them?, I'm reading the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and it pointed me here
<mitya57> maybe here, but today is Saturday so there are few people here
<chilicuil> oh yep, I forgot it, it's still friday here, I'll try later, thanks for the information
<hjd> Hello, could someone please mark bug 891939 Triaged/High (crashes on startup, thus preventing the application from working)? Thank you.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 891939 in horgand (Ubuntu) "horgand segfaults at startup (due to buffer overflow)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891939
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> done
<gnomefreak> that package looks interesting
 * penguin42 has been fixing a bunch of simple overflow bugs for the last week or two (although I've got a bunch of unmerged patches which is a bit depressing)
<gnomefreak> can someone please try to reproduce bug 1082658 for me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
<penguin42> hjd: Are you a Horgand user or just triaging?
<hjd> penguin42: Just triaging.
<penguin42> ok, it looks like a trivial fix; albeit it to a dead project
<penguin42> hjd: Well I've attached a patch to the bug and a to a debian bug; not that I can get it to run much further, it refuses to open the audio device
<hggdh> penguin42: thank you for the heads up on the 3.5.0-20 issues. Since you added the comment on the quantal LTS-HWE workflow bug only, I copied it to bug 1086759 (quantal Kernel SRU workflow)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086759 in Kernel SRU Workflow verification-testing "linux: 3.5.0-20.31 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086759
<penguin42> hggdh: No problem, I wasn't really sure where it should go
<hggdh> penguin42: personally, I think both are candidates... but I really appreciate the help no matter what :-)
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh it was just one of those where I noticed a bunch of them with the same oops and thought Oh-oh
<penguin42> hggdh: So what's lts-quantal?
<hggdh> oh-oh indeed
<hggdh> penguin42: quantal LTS (or, more formally, <version> LTS-HWE) is the next-published-release on a LTS. So 'quantal-lts' means "Quantal kernel on Precise LTS)
<hggdh> penguin42: this is valid from Precise on
<hggdh> so, when we release Raring, there will be a Raring-LTS kernel for Precise
<penguin42> hggdh: Oh ok, why does current-release-kernel on lts get run? Is that to be able to support newer hardware on LTS?
<hggdh> penguin42: there are more reasons, but this is one. Another would be rolling releases (when we get there), another new capabilities (not hardware related), etc
<hggdh> if I were working on a big company, I would want to stay with LTS (cost of updates, etc). Having a LTS that has the option of being kept up-to-date is a nice thing
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh, although moving kernel can be hard - a lot of companies have things like closed-anti virus packages that build against the kernel, and also have just figured out how to get their hardware to work on a particular distro
<hggdh> penguin42: yeah. But the option is there; how feasible is it to be deployed is a much more complex question
<penguin42> nod
<hggdh> even a kernel update may break userland built against a specific kernel version
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> it shouldn't, but yes
<penguin42> there are a depressing number of replica watch adverts on lp
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> fortunately I already have a real one
 * penguin42 doesn't use a watch
<hggdh> and there is no way, really, to block them, most use email spoofing
 * hggdh goes shopping
<penguin42> yeh, or possibly some of the people who are subscribed
<hggdh> or that. But in most cases I acted on, it was eventually shown to be spoof
<penguin42> can see them looping through bug numbers
 * penguin42 goes to hunt the link to send a question to launchpad
<hggdh> then it might be worth it to open a question on answers against LP, or ping #launchpad about the email ids
<penguin42> yeh I'm just going to do the ask question
<hggdh> now I really gotta go, or my wife will kill ne
<hggdh> me
<penguin42> haha
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-09
<chilicuil> hi, do you think wrong infrared remote support is associated to lirc or to the kernel (linux)? bug #1088079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1088079 in Ubuntu "update breaks remote control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088079
<Rcart> hello, I want to nominate bug 949077 for SRU'ed in Ubuntu 12.04, Precise Pangolin
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949077 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Black border on notifications when running with no compositing" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949077
<TheLordOfTime> Rcart, can you isolate a specific patch or code fix to fix that bug first?
<TheLordOfTime> Rcart, without that, it won't be SRU-able last i checked SRU policies.
<TheLordOfTime> oop i lied
 * TheLordOfTime facedesks
<TheLordOfTime> links weren't displaying >.>
<TheLordOfTime> Rcart, you're also missing a huge portion of the SRU template
<TheLordOfTime> Rcart, this is the full template, of which you only have the impact section of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<TheLordOfTime> you should include the testcase, and the regression potential
<chilicuil> also I dont remember to see sru templates in the comments section, it's usually overwritten over the original description
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, if it were more complete I'd move it myself
<TheLordOfTime> step 3 in the procedure:
<TheLordOfTime> Update the bug report ***description*** and make sure it contains the following information:
<TheLordOfTime> and then explanation of impact, the test case, and the regression potential.
<TheLordOfTime> s/move/copy it to the description/
<Rcart> TheLordOfTime: Thanks, I'll fix it ^^
<TheLordOfTime> Rcart, don't forget to add the sections you're missing.
<Rcart> sure I won't (:
<Rcart> TheLordOfTime: Any sugesstion for 'Regression Potencial' section?
<TheLordOfTime> A [Regression Potential] section with a discussion of how regressions are most likely to manifest as a result of this change. It is assumed that any SRU candidate patch is well-tested before upload and has a low overall risk of regression, but it's important to make the effort to think about what could happen in the event of a regression. This both shows the SRU team that the risks have been considered, and provides guidance to tes
<TheLordOfTime> ters in regression-testing the SRU.
<TheLordOfTime> i'd advise you on what to put there only if i were fluent with the package
<TheLordOfTime> so i can't give you any suggestions there
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking at php5
<Rcart> TheLordOfTime: No problem, thanks again
<zzecool> Guys i have a strange compiz overlay  bug, ( im  using ati HD4890 legacy drivers ) the problem is not always here. It is random but if it appears the only solution is a logout or restart.Does anyone experienced anything similar ?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uai1Jh3V9-0&feature=youtu.be
<zzecool> Do you think i have to file a bug against compiz ?
<chilicuil> in bug #1036252 is there a way to define it only affects kubuntu?, may be kubuntu-settings ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036252 in Ubuntu "Firefox profile directory not accessible from about:support in LMDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036252
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-02
<PaulW2U> bug #1256525 - Please can the someone look at the importance of this bug. I can create a live session for all of the five main flavours except Kubuntu on my test laptop.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256525 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 14.04 daily image does not produce a live session for 'Try Kubuntu'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256525
<psusi> what is the package that suggests installing other packages when a shell command is not found?
<hggdh> command-not-found?
<TheLordOfTime> should be.
<psusi> heh, of course... thanks ;)
<hggdh> yw :-)
<TheLordOfTime> god i hate comcast...
<TheLordOfTime> the cable died two nights ago...
<TheLordOfTime> we switched out the old box for a new box today...
<hggdh> still down?
<TheLordOfTime> same issue >.>
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yeah, the cable box won't turn on or boot
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm supremely... angry... at comcast's crap service
<TheLordOfTime> the internet's still up
<TheLordOfTime> the TV's dead
<TheLordOfTime> but ONLY on this one cable box
<TheLordOfTime> the other cable box is fine
<TheLordOfTime> and this is a brand new box too
<hggdh> of course, you have tried (1) plugging it in another power outlet; (2) swapping with the other (working) box, right?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, let's just say today is not a good day for me to be online... but i have no choice because i have to contact comcast and have been waiting in the 150+ users queue to chat with a techsupport person
<TheLordOfTime> you realize that we already switched out the old box for a brand new box right
<TheLordOfTime> i got up at 8AM to get to the service center at 9AM to pick up a new box
<psusi> when they changed the daylight savings time a few years back my cable box screwed up and stopped recording shows as scheduled between the old and new time change dates... I could not get the idiots to take a bug report to save my life
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, and it's still dead, the thing starts booting but never actually turns on like it should
<psusi> think they finally fixed it after the second or third year... not an issue any more for me since I got rid of cable a year and a half ago
<TheLordOfTime> and there's no power issues (I tested the power cable myself with a voltmeter, albeit i probably shouldn't have done that)
<TheLordOfTime> plug's fine, tried in 5 separate outlets
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I have had something similar myself, and found (eventually) a bad power outlet
<hggdh> k
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i tried it in 5 separate outlets, are you saying the entire power in my home is bad?
<hggdh> no :-)
<hggdh> it simply does not power on?
 * hggdh thinks of the hammer approach
<psusi> I had a co-worker get a bunch of his electronics act up because the neutral line to his house broke...
<hggdh> yeah, Or ground (usual in the US)
<psusi> cable boxes and other TV type crap stupidly grounds itself to the neutral line and doesn't like it when it floats above earth ground
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, it doesn't get past its own boot
<TheLordOfTime> no idea wth it's doing
<TheLordOfTime> rather than trying to troubleshoot this hggdh, WHICH I SPENT FIVE HOURS ON THE PHONE WITH COMCAST DOING YESTERDAY...
<TheLordOfTime> whoops caps...
<TheLordOfTime> ... i'm going to have them send out a technician
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: oh, OK. So power's OK. I wonder if they sent a kill, and have not revoked it
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, why would they send a kill for no reason
<TheLordOfTime> bill's paid, brand new box...
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: because it is Comcast
<hggdh> nothing is outside their capabilities (or lack thereof)
<TheLordOfTime> damn it, internet bugged out, now i got dropped to the back of the queue >.>
 * TheLordOfTime is beyond annoyed now
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i'm going to have them send out a technician
<TheLordOfTime> because the fact this is still happening on a brand new box is iffy
<TheLordOfTime> and i don't have the knowledge nor equipment to test the cable connection at that location
<TheLordOfTime> (and i can't test with the other box because it's in use right now)
<hggdh> yeah. The hell of it is it will take them a while to get there. At least, with all possible issues Verizon FiOS has, I never had to wait long for a local tech
<TheLordOfTime> we dropped FiOS because they had us on PPPoE for the internet
<TheLordOfTime> rather than the legit connection
<hggdh> ?
<TheLordOfTime> which meant we had 1/10th the speed we were supposed to be getting
<TheLordOfTime> and FiOS wouldn't fix it
<hggdh> why PPPoe?
<TheLordOfTime> no idea
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, because it's Verizon, they can do whatever the crap they want.
<TheLordOfTime> just like Comcast can.
<TheLordOfTime> (we also got a cheaper lifetime cable deal from Comcast where we save $150 on everything so meh)
<hggdh> well, yeah. And... comcast and TW are talking of a merge, so even less competition
<TheLordOfTime> only comcast and verizon out here.
<TheLordOfTime> no other cable providers in this area
<hggdh> sucks
<psusi> TheLordOfTime: did you check your MTU?  seems to me the most common problem with pppoe and linux is that the same idiots that decide to use pppoe on their network in the first place don't know how to configure the MTU to leave room for the PPPoE headers
 * hggdh waits for Google to pop in the DFW area
<TheLordOfTime> psusi, you're waaaaaaaaay behind on the discussion
<TheLordOfTime> psusi, i'm not diagnosing a connection
<TheLordOfTime> i'm stating the crap we had to put up with when we had Verizon
<psusi> I know, just saying ;)
<TheLordOfTime> psusi, i also didn't know then what i know now about computers and networking
<TheLordOfTime> we also had this crap D-Link router thing...
<TheLordOfTime> comparing then to now we have a more robust network setup here.
<TheLordOfTime> but the issue is the TV part of things, internet's fine and not needing diagnosed...
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> 'cept when the hardware firewall goes into lockdown
<TheLordOfTime> but that's not typical :P
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> (comcast's "Wireless Phone/Internet gateway" is in "Bridged Only" mode, we have a different router handling the internet and wifi, we just need the gateway to keep getting the internet signal)
<hggdh> so... I called Verizon support the other day (I have their router -- still --). I was surprised when the responder told me how many devices I had connected to the router...
<TheLordOfTime> (and to get the phone)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<hggdh> so it seems the verizon router calls home with your device data
 * hggdh will add another router in between VZ and the internal net... and leave the TV boxes on the VZ router
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yeah comcast can't tell what devices we have connected, we aren't using a Comcast router to manage our devices anymore
<TheLordOfTime> their "router" is just their modem nowadays :p
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, it looks like it may have either self-corrected or the reset signal Comcast sent did something... not sure...
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: do not even try to understand. Also, refrain from touching the bloody thing...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, can i just light them on fire?
<TheLordOfTime> blehhhhhhh
<hggdh> LOL. Now, after it is working?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, they must've given us a faulty box
<TheLordOfTime> it downloaded the data...
<TheLordOfTime> then powered off and shows "NOT AUTHORIZED"
<TheLordOfTime> and they show that it is activated in their end
<TheLordOfTime> so IDK, it's comcast's incompetence
<hggdh> so i, indeed, was sent a kill
<TheLordOfTime> not with the first box
<TheLordOfTime> we never even got to such a screen with the old box
<hggdh> s/i,/it,/
<TheLordOfTime> it is stated as "faulty" on their end
<hggdh> well, it is improvement, I guess
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> i still want to burn Comcast for failing...
<TheLordOfTime> but the internet has been decent with them so far
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, bleh, they still failed, the tech's coming out in two days to fix the box... or replace it
 * TheLordOfTime is not pleased at Comcast for TV
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: good luck, sir
<TheLordOfTime> pfft...
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, what i need is food, i woke up, got to work on this problem, and haven't eaten... 'tis why i'm a little on edge...
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it will NOT help you, but I had sushi for lunch. Very good.
 * TheLordOfTime wants sushi now
<TheLordOfTime> gimme money so i can go get some :/
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-04
<lfaraone> I can usually nominate packages to serieses. However, I wasn't able to do so for LP #1257872. Is this because its in main, and I'm only a member of ~motu / ~bugcontrol?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1257872 in curl (Ubuntu) "CVE-2013-4545 - MitM attack/spoof" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257872
<hggdh> lfaraone: but is is already nominated,and being worked on by mdeslaur
<hggdh> lfaraone: usually security bugswill be worked directly by the security folks
<hggdh> lfaraone: and you would probably be a member of ... Ubuntu Drivers, I thinl
<hggdh> *think
<lfaraone> hggdh: I asked before he accepted the nomination :)
<lfaraone> hggdh: I'm just used to having my nominations autoaccepted; I guess that doens't happen for all packages?
<hggdh> lfaraone: yes, I just noticed it. Sorry...
<hggdh> lfaraone: no, not to all. But I am not quite sure of the current process. I think bdmurray will know
<bdmurray> lfaraone: you either need to have upload rights for the package or be a member of ubuntu-release-nominators to have the nomination automatically accepted
<hggdh> bah, it was not Ubuntu Drivers, but ubuntu-release-nominators. Sorry
<bdmurray> well surely it used to be Ubuntu Drivers ;-)
<hggdh> heh. At least I stated I was sort of out-of-date ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-05
<chilicuil> hi, anyone could change the status of #1132529 to confirmed/medium?
<chilicuil> bug #1132529
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1132529 in wicd (Ubuntu) "Can't start wicd daemon" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132529
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i'll take a peek one moment.
<TheLordOfTime> FYI to the bug overlords: I think https://launchpad.net/~darzynp may be an abusive user of the system on occasion, case in point their activities on the bug chilicuil stated.  It may require additional investigation.
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: yeah, that's what I noted, I however though it could be new to the system and probably was just testing
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, he seems to have done this before, maybe.
<TheLordOfTime> i should look at the bugs he's done things to.  (see https://launchpad.net/~darzynp/+karma for the pattern and tell me if you see it too)
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i set it to Confirmed / Medium, commenting about how you asked here in the channel
<TheLordOfTime> (because wicd is outside what i typically watch and touch :) )
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: perfect, thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i think this guy's a repeat offender... i see a bug from 07/2013 that has a similar pattern and he assigned himself to it, and then did all the status changes setting it up through Fix Released...
<chilicuil> i see the pattern now, funny what some individuals do for getting karma..
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, hggdh: ping (and I hope you get these).  We might want to have someone talk to Piotr Darzyn (darzynp on Launchpad) about his bug activities, and restrict him if his pattern continues
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, his karma log suggests other bugs had actions taken by him too... but i can't find em
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, this action concerns me though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1055108
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055108 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "LCD backlight doesn't always light up [Asus Eee PC 1005PG]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<TheLordOfTime> look at what he did there
 * TheLordOfTime forgets whether there's specialized xserver triage guidelines... goes to check.
<chilicuil> o_o'
<TheLordOfTime> yep that falls under specialized triage guidelines.. I ain't touching those.
<chilicuil> it seems someone will need to go through his path to fix those misleading status =/
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, and maybe restrict his access, even.  but at 2:12 AM I'll let someone else handle those :P
<TheLordOfTime> handle dealing with that*
<TheLordOfTime> i might send him an email though asking him to NOT touch bug statuses unless he knows what he's doing
<TheLordOfTime> as it breaks triage and prevents things getting fixed.
<TheLordOfTime> actually i am going to send that email... and also point them at the staging site where they can test features all they want.
 * TheLordOfTime will keep a copy in sent and forward it to hggdh or bdmurray later, maybe.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: looking into it
<hggdh> and good morning :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, (super late reply) good morning.
<TheLordOfTime> although it's now late afternoon here
<TheLordOfTime> (feeling like crap made me not get out of bed... >.<)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I looked at some of the (few) bugs darzynp messed with; except 2 of them (so far), not much impact. I believe darzynp touched less than 10 bugs total
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, his karma suggests 4 bug interactions
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, however i see no other activity on Launchpad based on his karma history, and all 4 "sets" of activity on his karma suggest to be the same actions all the time
<TheLordOfTime> infrequently but still only those actions
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i'd also like you to peek at bug 1055108 that he messed with, set that back to what it needs to be even though it's an oldish bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055108 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "LCD backlight doesn't always light up [Asus Eee PC 1005PG]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055108
<TheLordOfTime> oh wait someone did
<TheLordOfTime> nevermind :/
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: *I* did :-)
<TheLordOfTime> (lag prevented the bug from loading on my browser)
<TheLordOfTime> brb coffee
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, the bug didn't open yet on my end, i wouldn't have known that you set that back :P
<TheLordOfTime> (seriously i need a cup of coffee, back in a bit)
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> back finally
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, okay, my concern was their pattern based on their karma history seems repetitive, perhaps sending them an email about why they should not mess with bugs like that would be useful?
 * TheLordOfTime drafted something at 2:30 yesterday but passed out in front of his computer so he never sent it.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I agree with sending out an email
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, this is what i had drafted.  https://gist.github.com/teward/23c616414f12428cdb2a
<TheLordOfTime> (i was busy sorry for nonresponse again)
<TheLordOfTime> but i'd rather someone else write the email
<TheLordOfTime> I do add that they can experiment all they want to on staging, if what they're doing is testing LP's features
<TheLordOfTime> LP's own docs even say that
<TheLordOfTime> but meh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, also, did Bugs/Importance move to Bugs/Bug importance, and not leave a redirect?
<TheLordOfTime> (on the wiki)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: good :-); if you want, you can copy ubuntu-bugsquad-owner @ lists.ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, so no objections to that email content being sent?
<TheLordOfTime> i read it today and thought it was a little... harsh at times, but meh
 * TheLordOfTime also did write it right before passing out so meh
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no objections
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, OK, i'll send that to their listed email address.  anywhere else i should CC it other than ubuntu-bugsquad-owner at lists.ubuntu.com ?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: not really. CC-ing -owners will get it to all bugsquad ML admins (not the same as the bugsquad itself admins, but near enough)
<TheLordOfTime> right. okay i'll send it there now
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: thank you, sir. In your debt, and all that
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, sent.  (it's on its way now)
<TheLordOfTime> now i'm going to go find more coffee.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-07
<beaquis> hi! I have an issue with my ubuntu, my ubuntu freezes randomly and I can't find the solution on the internet. Can anyone help me out here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-08
<skellat> Good evening.  As per the discussion at the last Xubuntu meeting (see: http://bit.ly/J1m0Xl ) I need someone to please assign LP Bug #1208204 to Micah Gersten (micahg).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208204 in indicator-sound-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<hggdh> skellat: which of the tasks?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-01
<Goethe2> Hello, running the latest stable chrome from google.com on Ubuntu 14.04 (64) on a laptop with intel i5 with integrated HD graphics. On my laptop i connected a external monitor. If i run chrome fullscreen on the external monitor i get tearing. If i run firefox fullscreen on my second monitor no tearing. If i disable my laptop monitor and only view on second monitor also no tearing.
<Goethe2> i don have this problem in gnome, only in unity
<Goethe2>  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=344141
<Goethe2> those people have the same problem
<Goethe2> is this a unity, intel or chrome bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-02
<dsmythies> Does anybody here have sufficient rights to change a bug report from private to public? I want bug 478097 changed back to public. It must have been in error that it was made private.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 478097 could not be found
<teward> dsmythies: might be a case of it being duped to something else
<teward> dsmythies: it also depends on whether it's a bug against the Ubuntu project or an individual other project
<dsmythies> teward: The bug was against the ubuntu-docs project. But it was also marked as invalid against ubuntu-website. All I know is that I got this (which is wrong):
<dsmythies> ** Changed in: ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu)
<dsmythies> Status: Confirmed => In Progress
<dsmythies> ** Changed in: ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu)
<dsmythies> Status: In Progress => Fix Committed
<teward> dsmythies: those are individual projects, though.  because they're individual projects you have to contact people there in those projects' bug supervisors groups to have the bug worked on
<dsmythies> ** Information type changed from Public to Private
<teward> ubuntu-docs is its own project outside the purview of the Bug Squad and standard Ubuntu triage
<dsmythies> I am an ubuntu-docs highest level person, and that bug report is not accessable to me.
<teward> the bug supervisors group is the committers group
<teward> not the project team
<teward> if you're on that, then you should be able to see it, but... hmm
<dsmythies> teward: Yes. I am a doc committer. Anyway thanks for your help.
<teward> i'd ask #launchpad they maintain the full bug system
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-03
<brainwash> please set the importance of bug 1384381 to "wishlist"
<ubot5> bug 1384381 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "Would like to see color profile option added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384381
<teward> brainwash: done
<brainwash> teward: thank you :)
<teward> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-04
<oere> Goog morning @all
<oere> -g +d
<oere> Do you know some bug in the netinstaller, which would result in not detecting a Samsung SSD 840 Pro?
<oere> If I run the installer from a live 14.04.1 system all is fine.
<oere> Additionally, if I connect a rotating Samsung HD322GJ HDD all is fine too
<oere> i. e. the netinstaller detects the spinning hard drive but not the SSD
<oere> this behavior is the same for 14.04 and 14.10
<oere> The system is an Intel i5-4690 on an ASRock Q87M vPro running in AHCI mode booted from either PXE netboot image or mini.iso on USB
<oere> ok ... I tested the installer of openSUSE, which terminated with device busy. Reason was a MD-RAID configuration, which was never created by myself and maybe partially broken. It was started automatically in the background and both installers were not capable of showing this problem of an existing RAID device.
<oere> Yesterday, I wrote 4 GB of zeros to the device before testing the installation.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-05
<hjd> Ok, so I have a pinned tab in my browser where I follow latest reported Ubuntu bugs. I'm currently not logged in to LP and have run into some odd issue now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status=New&start=57810 loads fine, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status=New&start=57800 (start ten bugs earlier) for some reason redirects me to a login.
<hjd> I don't see why viewing the bug list would require me to login nor can I remember encountering this problem earlier...
<hjd> (Tried multiple browsers with the same result)
<hjd> Anyone know why this happens?
<Baulsz> hello, i have quite a fustrating problem to ask about
<Baulsz> i ma new to linux and i installed kubuntu plasma4 and my usb mouse isnt working, the laptop touchpad and even the external keyboard works fine but the mouse powers on, the laser glows but it wont move the cursor. what should i do?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-07
<Laibsch> how can I disable display of remote bug comments in a cluttered ticket like bug 1103420?
<ubot5`> bug 1103420 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Base can’t find Java installation—does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103420
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-01
<tuor> hi, I have found a minor Bug. The "Keyboard Layout Chart" doesn't display "key <AB10> { [     slash,   question,  questiondown,        dead_hook ] };" correctly on the layout "English (US, international with dead keys)". "dead_hook" is replaced by "…". What should I do? (When I should do something)
<tuor> I did a report: #1521602
<teward> tuor: there's nothing else you need to do here, but keep an eye out for emails and such that are sent to you for reproduction steps, etc.
<teward> they may also ask hardware questions
<tuor> teward, ok, I'll read the mails. :)
<teward> tuor: though I think that this as is is OK.
<teward> so just keep an eye out if someone makes requests
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-06
<slashd> For SRU, could you please set LP: #1640786 affecting "Yakkety" ? thanks in advance !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1640786 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "netfilter regression introducing a performance slowdown in binary arp/ip/ip6tables" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640786
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-07
<slashd> For SRU, could you please set LP: #1640786 affecting "Yakkety" ? thanks in advance !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1640786 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "netfilter regression introducing a performance slowdown in binary arp/ip/ip6tables" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640786
<rbasak> slashd: done
<slashd> rbasak, tks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-08
<elopio> bdmurray: hello. snapcraft is done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1646993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646993 in snapcraft (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] New stable micro release 2.23" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<elopio> could you please release it when you have some time?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-09
<linearain> i stepped on a bug
<elopio> linearain: hello. Please report it :)
<linearain> theres bug everywhere, ill let them live. no... ill just clean my place so they starve and die
<elopio> alright.
<linearain> but seriously... ubuntu is one big bug afaik
<elopio> I'd prefer to call it a free and permanent work in progress.
<elopio> if you want to help, you are welcome.
<linearain> im still learning c
<linearain> but well ubuntu is a decent clone of windows, just needs kernel level wine
<hggdh> oh boy. Learning C, and already dissing Linux
<andrewsh> hello everyone
<andrewsh> I'd like to have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1639750 fixed in yakkety (the Debian maintainer has already applied the fix: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-multimedia/vlc.git/commit/?id=1274a611a7b955dbd8ea386a740a5b03369da35c)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1639750 in vlc (Ubuntu) "subtitle downloads hang" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andrewsh> who should I prod?
<tsimonq2> andrewsh: Hi. Is it fixed in Zesty?
<tsimonq2> andrewsh: That's your first step. ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-05
<psusi> could a release manager please approve the artful task for bug #1683105?
<ubot5> bug 1683105 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "Installation of DMRaid should automatically add necessary modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683105
